# All Metalheads here



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 7, 2007)

*Well, Seeing my name, you can guess that I am a huge metalhead. So I decided to start a thread for fans of Rock/Hard Rock/Metal music.*
*www.drummerworld.com/pics/drum/dpa33/clicksound.gif​ *    We all do love that powerful and crunchy rhythem guitar, pumping and complex basslines, some REAL drumming with double bass, and a sweet lead guitar, with solos, and some good vocals, don't we?

 This thread is for all you fans of some heavy music. I will update this with links, pics, etc. Lets get together and discuss some stuff about metal, concerts in India, etc.*



*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/6a/Black_sabbath-_transcription_by_Frederick_Duhautpas.jpg/500px-Black_sabbath-_transcription_by_Frederick_Duhautpas.jpg​ 
Announcement:

* YOU ARE ABOUT TO GET YOUR A$$ KICKED *​ 
 Music Links:
*
Metallica

**www.metallica.com/

metallica's offitial website. A must visit for all.

The Vault - register free for free downloads of old live shows(go to it from the menu)
*
 YouTube*

www.youtube.com

has lots of song videos, so all you need to do is to key in the song name, and voila you have its video

*Stage6*

*www.stage6.divx.com/

A site from DivX, to offer users High Resolution videos. Videos are in DivX/XviD format, in the DivX container with .divx extentention, though its just a hacked AVI. Has DVD quality videos, so you can get the best of music videos here. But its not full, and very few songs exist there. You need the divx webplayer plugin. Videos are easily downloadable.
*
Drummer World*

*www.drummerworld.com/

a site dedicated to drummers. Several good freebies here. Sample profiles with lots of freebies:
Brian Bennett - an awssome drummer
John Bonham - From Led Zeppelin, lots of songs for download
Charlie Benante - Anthrax's double bass mastero(check out the mp3 what doesn't die)

*i.realone.com/assets/rn/cms/2004/large/Metallica_9_-_East_Rutherford_NJ_102204_-_lg.6635639.jpg


You can share links for Rock Songs here, ie Youtube Videos, Video from Band Website, Streams from Band's site, Stage6, etc(only legal stuff) 

...And More To Come​


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 8, 2007)

Iron maiden rocks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 8, 2007)

but I think steve harris' bas is hardly heard in the new albums. and dickenson's voice is getting a bit nasal. and nicko has stopped those furious and rhythemic beats he used to give in older albums.

BUT MAIDEN STILL ROCKS


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2007)

================================================================
================================================================
================================================================


Metallica Music Video Links(every single released ever, all legal):

Metallica
*www.metallica.com/Media/Albums/albums.asp?album_id=6

Load
*www.metallica.com/Media/Albums/albums.asp?album_id=7

ReLoad
*www.metallica.com/Media/Albums/albums.asp?album_id=8

Garage, Inc.
*www.metallica.com/Media/Albums/albums.asp?album_id=9

S&M
*www.metallica.com/Media/Albums/albums.asp?album_id=10

St. Anger
*www.metallica.com/Media/Albums/albums.asp?album_id=11


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok Gautam first of all, I don't like Rock and Metal in the same sentence. I don't like Metal (i got my reasons), but I'm born to rock, to listen to Rock, to dance to Rock..

Metallic maybe your favorite but I consider them a one shot wonder. There are many bands out there who better them.  Metallica is a 'has been', no offence to anyone. Post some other Metal band videos!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2007)

^^I Like Metallica. But I like others too. so here they are:

Iron Maiden Videos:

2 minutes to midnight
*www.stage6.com/user/kick79/video/1925581/Iron-Maiden-2-Minutes-to-Midnight

rainmaker
*www.stage6.com/user/BloodRust/video/1228951/Iron-Maiden---Rainmaker

run to the hills
*www.stage6.com/Maiden-Mania/video/1105154/Run-To-The-Hills

the number of the beast
*www.stage6.com/High-Class-Music/video/1489479/Iron-Maiden---Number-of-the-Beast

different world
*www.stage6.com/user/Hybridium/video/1280797/Iron-Maiden---Different-World


----------



## The Outsider (Dec 16, 2007)

Hitboxx said:
			
		

> Ok Gautam first of all, I don't like Rock and Metal in the same sentence.



can't agree more



			
				Hitboxx said:
			
		

> Metallic maybe your favorite but I consider them a one shot wonder. There are many bands out there who better them.  Metallica is a 'has been', no offence to anyone. Post some other Metal band videos!



as you claim about not being a metalhead, doesn't give you the right to say sh1t bout metallica.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2007)

^^I used rock because its more generic. To Attract people.

I too like Only Heavier stuff and Hard Rock. But I still like classic rock like Eagles and Zeppelin. But I hate the newer "pop" rock like Linkin Park, and similar bull$hit. So You just need to understand by the posts what this thread is for.

and yes, MetallicA rules. Nobody can dethrone them easily. Ever heard their latest, "The Ecstacy of Gold" ? Its better than the original. Both are as follows:

1. Original Version: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdNh9f2Wwm0
2. MetallicA Cover: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm7EeuWnc-8


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 16, 2007)

Have you heard Judas Priest?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Have you heard Judas Priest?


yes. on AOL XM radio. they metal(not rock, get it?)


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes I know, I just asked as you said you're a metalhead 
I have all they're albums. Been listening since Class VII


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Yes I know, I just asked as you said you're a metalhead
> I have all they're albums. Been listening since Class VII


are you 40+ ? because they are old guys. Listening since class VII to Judas Preist means long time fandom.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 16, 2007)

30 to be exact


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> 30 to be exact


Then what about AC/DC ? Seen Angus Young's costume?

Its A Long Way to the Top(If you Wanna Rock 'n Roll) - By AC/DC
*www.stage6.com/Goldis-Germanbox/video/1375649/ACDC---It's-A-Long-Way-To-The-Top


----------



## The Outsider (Dec 16, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> ^^I used rock because its more generic. To Attract people.
> 
> I too like Only Heavier stuff and Hard Rock. But I still like classic rock like Eagles and Zeppelin. But I hate the newer "pop" rock like Linkin Park, and similar bull$hit. So You just need to understand by the posts what this thread is for.
> 
> ...



i'll check it out if you say, been long since i left buying any new thrash except "united abominations"


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 17, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Then what about AC/DC ? Seen Angus Young's costume?
> 
> Its A Long Way to the Top(If you Wanna Rock 'n Roll) - By AC/DC
> *www.stage6.com/Goldis-Germanbox/video/1375649/ACDC---It's-A-Long-Way-To-The-Top



Yes I have a few of their albums too. What about Alice Cooper? have you heard their tracks Poison, Hey Stoopid, School's Out?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Yes I have a few of their albums too. What about Alice Cooper? have you heard their tracks Poison, Hey Stoopid, School's Out?[/quote
> No I prefer stuff Like Maiden.
> 
> What about Led Zeppelin? I Have their ENTIRE DISCOGRAPHY. Here are some samples:
> ...


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 17, 2007)

Its good  Lots of buffering, its a 64 MB file *farm3.static.flickr.com/2355/2107305358_394278500c_o.png
Listen to Alice Cooper's Hey Stoopid 
if you can


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Its good  Lots of buffering, its a 64 MB file *farm3.static.flickr.com/2355/2107305358_394278500c_o.png
> Listen to Alice Cooper's Hey Stoopid
> if you can


Link Please...

Actually, you can download it to the HDD. Or, in the My Videos/DivX Movies folder, you find temporary files of the video. Rename to .divx, cut, paste to another folder, enjoy. DivX.com LEGALLY supports downloads of its videos.

@NucleusKore: Hey Stupid rock(s), but not as good as Black Sabbath songs like War Pigs, Iron Man, Paranoid, Sabbath Bloody Sabbath, Electric Funeral, Black Sabbath, etc. which are a class apart(perhaps an ennumeration too  )


----------



## alib_i (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm surprised! No mention of Zeppelin and their recent reunion at London till now
Videos available at Youtube (not sure for how long)


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 17, 2007)

Seen them, Zeppelin still rock 

My list featuring 1 song from my top 5 bands..*(in no particular order)

*KISS*
Hard Luck Woman (Video) : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hy-8UbTY_M
Hard Luck Woman (Unplugged) : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFGnNetrW4o

*RHCP*
Dani California (Video) : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7cwsXDPuGQ
Dani California (Live) : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B7naySHo7E

*Aerosmith*
Cryin' (Video) : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HD3Sqlcm3o
Cryin' (Live) : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR_xTGIu3M0

*Bon Jovi*
Livin' On A Prayer (Video) : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=nE11Zrrp24I
Livin' On A Prayer (Unplugged) : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBtriuI2BqA

*Guns'N Roses*
November Rain (Video) : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=siBoLc9vxac
November Rain (Live) :  *www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8ARpGUX1w4


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 17, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> ^^I Like Metallica. But I like others too. so here they are:
> 
> Iron Maiden Videos:
> 
> ...



dude along with the viewing links please also post the download links such as for this

Hilary Duff - Fly
View here

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOQi5bgWYQo

and download from this direct link

*74.125.11.102/get_video?video_id=zOQi5bgWYQo&origin=dal-v57.dal.youtube.com


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 17, 2007)

you can easily get the video downloaded. so no need of posting direct link.

PS: no Hillary Duff allowed here  only Classic Rock, Hard Rock and Metal


----------



## eggman (Dec 17, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> Hilary Duff - Fly



W H A T?????????.

 Here's some of my random favorite Rock & Metal songs:

SOAD- Chop Suey

RHCP- Scar Tissue

Ac/Dc - Back In Black


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 17, 2007)

i don't think RHCP comes anywhere close to metal.

here are few of mine but i'm a alt.rock/metal;hard/soft rock fan.according to me metal lacks meaning and reason many times.you couln't have a metal song for a message or feeling but hard rock does.unless you play any instrument there's no reason to find metal songs better than rock.

MetalheadGautam i believe that ur just a metallica/classic metal fan and has no idea abt whats going on on the metal scene nowadays.it's a shame ur a proud metal fan but haven't even mentioned Opeth.Metal fans will bust ur head open if u say u don't like opeth they are pure metal class.hell metallica is radio/mainstream metal.

I'm all for nu-metal like disturbed,papa roach,etc.

Opeth -all the albums
Killswitch engage- this fire burns
thrice - the earth will shake(not a metal band)
fozzy - wanderlust
ozzy osbourne - not going away(mainstream metal)
godsmack - i stand alone;enemy
drowning pool - bodies;rise up
mudvayne - happy
metallica - sanitarium;st. anger

Metal<Rock.but for all the noobs remember one thing never think that what u hear on tv/radio is the real rock.rock music is there to be discovered as per ur taste.u can always pm for suggestions on how to begin listening to rock or even if u r a regular i can recommend some new stuff to ya.


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2007)

delusions of grandeur...lol
everyones saying their own piece :S


----------



## The Outsider (Dec 18, 2007)

no wonder akerfeldt is a freakin genius.


----------



## Asfaq (Dec 18, 2007)

anyone got links to motherjane's videos or concerts?

Edit: Apart from the ones that are already on youtube.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2007)

^^sure do...

*www.youtube.com/results?search_query=motherjane&search=Search

you will find everything there. Because I have NO IDEA which songs are good, I thought you might do us a favour and post the links to the exact ones.

PS: Anyone has some better quality videos of Iron Maiden in bangalore?

I also want the Scoropions Bangalore show.

Megadeth In India will also be fun.

edit: I guess Asfaq realised that I might trick him....(see HIS edit)


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 18, 2007)

^hey u didn't reply to my post


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

^^ because I believe you are a misguided guy.

1. Metal does have meaning. You are only exposed to that roaring thrash metal found today I suppose.

2. NuMetal sucks big time. I hate the word metal to be used in it. Its for babies and little 8 year old girlies and lacks meaning and depth.


3. Rock=Metal, as long as its classic rock with guitars, base guitar, drums and optional keyboards with importance given to the music. I like brilliant riffs and solos.(read Hotel California)

4. Modern rock with people like Avril Lavange sucks big time. So do Linkin Park, Korn, Limp Bizkit etc.

5. Glam Metal bands are just what they are. Plain Bull$hit Glam. There is no depth, no power, no meaning, no complexity in their music.

6. I agree that NONE of the stuff in TV is real metal or real rock. its just your cheap bull$hit NuMetal, Glam Metal, or new rock.

7. I am NOT just a metallica/thrash metal fan. My intrests include:

Metallica
Anthrax
Megadeth
Dream Theater
Iron Maiden
Deep Purple
Led Zeppelin
Black Sabbath
System of a Down
Slayer
The Eagles
The Beatles
Betallica
Jimi Hendrix
AC/DC
Van Hallen
Bob Dylan
Dead Kennedys


and the above are not all thrash. I like oldies better because the newer bands are no match to the quality of the older ones.(thats until I turn pro)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 19, 2007)

listen what you like and thrash others?that sux!

listen to what you like,no need to thrash others.Music preference changes with time\age dude.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 19, 2007)

> Dream Theater
> Iron Maiden
> Deep Purple
> Led Zeppelin
> ...


 Common interests.

@devil, of course, its his thread, you start your own and thrash


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

@devil: I am not thrashing others. I am just replying to superstar's thrashing of metal. no offence intended to anyone ecept superstar


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 19, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> 4. Modern rock with people like Avril Lavange sucks big time. So do Linkin Park, Korn, Limp Bizkit etc.



dude i was just giving example of the download link....was watching fly video so gave how download links are 

and one more thing ....you are really a metaaaaaaaal head.........you listen a lot of hard rock baby 

but dont tell limp bizkit and linkin park anything 

my favs are .....

Alkaline Trio
blink 182
RHCP 
Three Days Grace
My chemical romance
maroon 5
Relient k
sum 41 
trapt

dude these are just alternative rock and are just middle of hard and soft rock.....so love it 


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## The Outsider (Dec 19, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Metallica
> Anthrax
> Megadeth
> Dream Theater
> ...



SOAD?  thats in the same line as Korn, limp bizkit etc. ratedsuperstar is right about you being a classical/old skool metal(err rock) fan, except Dream Theater i wouldn't mind considering all other bands you mentioned as old skool and soad doesn't count off course  no offence meant btw, rock on dude.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 19, 2007)

i listen to a lot of rock - soft and hard but i just can't stand metal....it seems more like noise rather than music


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 19, 2007)

3 cheers to Gautham for this thread !

Me an obsessed RAMMSTEIN fan ..I love allmost all their songs 
I wonder when they will come to India   . I will go anywhere in India to listen to their concert  ..........


----------



## eggman (Dec 19, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Metallica
> Megadeth
> Iron Maiden
> Deep Purple
> ...


Common interest. But hey....wait ...Did i just read this:


			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Beatllica



C'mon dude!!You can't be serious. They are a Parody band, you can't take their music seriously.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 19, 2007)

> it seems more like noise rather than music


if u listen to death metal it will seem like a noise .......if u listen to industrial  metal like Rammstein with lyrics meaning..it will be heaven .........

@off topic ........how many digitians smoke/drink while listening metal occasionally 

i dont like smoking......i do drink sometimes occasionally .........its so much fun ..haywards black beer + rammstein ........yooooooooo hoooooooooooo


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

1. Betallica may be a parody band, but they still rock. They are the only free band that I actually found inpressive. I find them amusing and inspiring at the same time.

2. SOAD is not Nu Metal. They have their own sound and are a class apart from the rest. Nu Metal is hip-hop combined with glam metal, while SOAD has a classic air to it. Ever heard Sugar?

3. Rammstein is Industrial Metal, and german, but I still follow the themes a bit. I don't recomend them for all, but still, Mein Hertz Brent rocks!

4. Metal need not be noice for all ears. Agreed, Slayer is in that catogary a bit, but Metal gives energy to those who understand it.

5. does anyone want a new thread on Betallica? I can give links for discography, album covers, lyrics and some other fun stuff.

6. You don't need to Smoke/Drink/Dope to listen to metal  . I don't, and nor do most others.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 19, 2007)

I think you are the hardcore fan of metallica


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 19, 2007)

^^ I never said that you need to Smoke/Drink/Dope  to listen to metal . I said if you are occasional drinker then it feels more energetic and fun to listen  ......moreover it depends on the mood when to listen to metal and when not .......

and I am not recommending anyone drinking but the fact is most rock/metal band members are themselves heavy drinkers/dope takers while they do stage show and play ....

hope u understood my point


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 19, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> i listen to a lot of rock - soft and hard but i just can't stand metal....it seems more like noise rather than music



True 


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 19, 2007)

> Rammstein is Industrial Metal, and german, but I still follow the themes a bit. I don't recomend them for all, but still, Mein Hertz Brent rocks!



ya ...but I am a die hard Rammy fan and I recommend them to everybody 
u like metallica and i like rammy ..so naturally we will recommend our fav band to everybody


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> ya ...but I am a die hard Rammy fan and I recommend them to everybody
> u like metallica and i like rammy ..so naturally we will recommend our fav band to everybody


I said that their music is good, but lyrics are ???


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 19, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> ^^ I never said that you need to Smoke/Drink/Dope  to listen to metal . I said if you are occasional drinker then it feels more energetic and fun to listen  ......moreover it depends on the mood when to listen to metal and when not .......
> 
> and I am not recommending anyone drinking but the fact is most rock/metal band members are themselves heavy drinkers/dope takers while they do stage show and play ....
> 
> hope u understood my point


 What the musicians do other than music is just their business, but yes its a sad fact that fans incorporate the same in their lives. I guess thats why they are called 'role models'.

Being a fan of Rammstein myself, I can actually give you instances where people before resorting to violence, listened to Rammstein to get the feel to hurt and kill, which is really sad.

I for one, am just bothered about what comes outta my speakers.

Edit: And you've never heard of the controversy? *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rammstein#Relation_to_violent_events


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

^^thats the sad part of metal. ppl assosiate metal with drunkedness and violence, despite most bands spreading friendship and brotherhood.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 19, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> ^^thats the sad part of metal. ppl assosiate metal with drunkedness and violence, despite most bands spreading friendship and brotherhood.



can you suggest a nice slow and melodious english tracks like , 

here without you by 3 doors down
la isla bonita  by madonna
going home   by kenny G
don't speak


----------



## The Outsider (Dec 19, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> if u listen to death metal it will seem like a noise .......


grow up dude, have you ever cared to listen what the genre is all about, the feeling and emotions they convey with the growls is something you can't find in any other genre.



			
				esumitkumar said:
			
		

> @off topic ........how many digitians smoke/drink while listening metal occasionally



no comments, maybe thats what i'm doing now


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 19, 2007)

> I said that their music is good, but lyrics are ???


lyrics are good too..they have good songs like "Seemann" ,"du hast","engel"
have u ever listened to "dalai lama"..read its lyrics damn gud ....
also "amerika",Morgenstern ,Ohne dich ,Links 234 ,Feuer frei! ,mutter are notable for their lyrics 

also they have bad meaning typo songs like "Heirate mich","Mein teil",sehnsucht... but 90% of their fans dont understand german so....

and by bad meaning ....i mean in context of our indian values ...(ie homose*uality,incest relationships etc) ......in Europe and US this is not a bad thing bcuz their culture differs from us ........so i dont blame them..



> Being a fan of Rammstein myself, I can actually give you instances where people before resorting to violence, listened to Rammstein to get the feel to hurt and kill, which is really sad.


yes read frm wiki entry of rammy...thr are many controversies surrounding them..and they have always said they arent responsible for action of their fans..which is right .......its like a razor blade example..u can cut ur shave by that and u can cut a person's throat by that...its u who is guilty not the inventor of razor blade 



> despite most bands spreading friendship and brotherhood


every coin has its two sides..their is a dark side of metal too ..havent ever heard of death metal first,second and third wave bands ..how anti christ are they ........

so my dear ..pick up what u choose ..what u like ....and having a fav band doesnt mean u become like them ......


----------



## The Outsider (Dec 19, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> 2. SOAD is not Nu Metal. They have their own sound and are a class apart from the rest. Nu Metal is hip-hop combined with glam metal, while SOAD has a classic air to it. Ever heard Sugar?



indeed they're a class apart but they are not metal, not in the least bit


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 19, 2007)

When chester speaks\sings,I listen.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

Chester said:
			
		

> indeed they're a class apart but they are not metal, not in the least bit


Did I say I hated non-metals? I said I hated Nu Metal, but I love Classic rock tracks. Dream Theater also proves that. ever heard *Metropolis Pt 1 The Miracle and the Sleeper*? Its a real beauty.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 19, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> When chester speaks\sings,I listen.



Are you talking abt chester bennington or is there any other chester also ?




Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## xbonez (Dec 19, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> When chester speaks\sings,I listen.



me too, me too....


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 19, 2007)

i luv chester toooooooo.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2007)

i even am crazy about Amy Lee....amazing voice and awesome lyrics. apart from that, even like My Chem romance


----------



## ring_wraith (Dec 20, 2007)

Damn. How can you call Linkin Park sh1t? Have you even bothered listening to their latest album?? 

You probably lack the musical complexity required to appreciate anything but heavy and hard music....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 20, 2007)

^^lol their latest album sucks compared to others,,their earlier work is amazing!
I am a big fan of LP too.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2007)

actually, i found LP's M2M better than Hybrid and meteora...in other words i found it ther best album till date....guess to each his own


----------



## eggman (Dec 20, 2007)

ring_wraith said:
			
		

> Damn. How can you call Linkin Park sh1t? Have you even bothered listening to their latest album??
> 
> You probably lack the musical complexity required to appreciate anything but heavy and hard music....


Linkin Park is OK,not sh!t, but M2M is defiantly bad. And Music complexity in LP?? Have you bothered to listen to other artists except  LP?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 20, 2007)

> You are only exposed to that roaring thrash metal found today I suppose



metal genre is incomplete without growls and anger.they do have meaning i do not deny it.onething i like about metal is that atleast it doesn't have outta world poetic lyrics which only the lyricist understands.



> Rock=Metal, as long as its classic rock with guitars, base guitar, drums and optional keyboards with importance given to the music. I like brilliant riffs and solos.(read Hotel California)



i loved hotel california too.my point is you think you listen to metal but the truth is you listen to Radio-rock/metal.ppl like you idolise metallica,etc. coz u love the guitarist,drummer,etc. but bands are made by the co-ordination between each member.many of my friends are like "this song has an amzing riff".for me solos don't really matter as long as the song as a whole sounds good.



> Modern rock with people like Avril Lavinge sucks big time. So do Linkin Park, Korn, Limp Bizkit etc.



how dare you mis-spelt avril's name .i luv her as well as all the bands here xcept korn.

here's the thing even though garry sobers was gr8 even legendary for some.there's no way one could say he was better than gilchrist or lara.equal status for two legends is ok but one should not ridicule the other.aryeton senna and schumi both r legends even though some think senna was better coz they belong to that era.
             Doesn't it hurt when people say today's youngsters are this that bull$h*t.we must always be supportive of our generation and look toward the future or u'll never see a future legend in making.

i like MCR too especially The Black Parade was their best effort till date.

like most of LP's other albums LP music can be enjoyed and understood with the videos.i guess that's why they release so many singles.Earlier i too though M2M was bad but now i'm thinking it's not that bad at all.no comp to HT and Meteora though.tracks like WID,Leave out all the rest,shadow of the day,Valentine's day,Little things.... are pretty good.sad part was Mike Shinoda wasn't used that much and used only for the f***s and $h*ts.

I hate  when ppl just ignore the next-gen gr8s like LP,Evanescence,Coldplay,Alter Bridge,Breaking Benjamin,Nickelback,the killers,Thrice,RHCP,Papa Roach and listen to some "has-been" rockstars even today.

why idolise roger waters when u have mark tremonti of our gen.same applies for the legendary drummers,vocalists,etc.

It's the same if you ask prowrestling fans who's better among the Rock and Hogan.HHH and rick flair.


----------



## eggman (Dec 20, 2007)

Cricket and WWE kahan se aa gaya bhai, and I agree...........ppl listen to a Lot to "has been"s(That includes me too  ).
And I am also a Riff lover. songs like  SMOKE ON THE WATER or DAY TRIPPER(OMG!!!!!What an amazing riff) are made because of riff's. However, as edge said, solo's doesn't matter unless song overall sounds good.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 21, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> I hate  when ppl just ignore the next-gen gr8s like LP,Evanescence,Coldplay,Alter Bridge,Breaking Benjamin,Nickelback,the killers,Thrice,RHCP,Papa Roach and listen to some "has-been" rockstars even today.



yep me too ...add Jimmy eat world , all american rejects , greend day ,my chemical romance , trapt , U2 , three days grace , switchfoot , sum 41 , sugar ray , story of the year , simple plan , puddle of the mud , paramore , outkast , maroon 5 , limp bizkit , the killers , hoobastank , good charloote , relient k , godsmack ........the fray ....foo fighters , five for fighting , finger eleven , fall out boys , everclear , creed , chevelle , bowling for soup , blink 182 , american hifi , alkaline trio , 30 seconds to mars , three doors down and bloodhound gang !!

dont say a word against these .....these rock than any other bands


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## chesss (Dec 21, 2007)

^u luv 40 freakin bands??
itne toh maine ganne nahi sune honge


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 21, 2007)

How come Linkin park, Avril's name coming up !!! :O.... seriously man.. no offense, LP is one of my favorite bands, but they producing metal... seriously ppl must be on some serious dope... 

My Choices:
1) Rammstein --- All time fav.
2) Led Zeppelin --- (Love from Heaven to serious hell)
3) Ozzy Osbourne. ---- (Its all Mr Crowley !!! )
4) Iron Maiden --- Rocks big time..... !!!!
5) Opeth ..... (I simply love Deliverance )!!!
6) Blind Guardian. .. (holy shiiiit


----------



## johnjjx (Dec 21, 2007)

woa mines 
Rammnstein
iron maiden
godsmack
SOAD
breaking benjamin
metallica
bullet for my valentine


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

ring_wraith said:
			
		

> Damn. How can you call Linkin Park sh1t? Have you even bothered listening to their latest album??
> 
> You probably lack the musical complexity required to appreciate anything but heavy and hard music....


complexity? get real. They use simple guitars, simple keyboards, simple drumming, and lots of synthesised and sampled electronic sounds. I appritiate people who get all sweaty in their efforts, not people who use a computer for music making.

the so called next gen rockers are not at al metal, unless you concider SOAD. Metal is all about using the instruments with maximum complexity and power. people like ratedsuperstar only like stuff like LP, LB, etc because they are Hip-Hop, Pop and Rap fans at heart.

To hear true metal, I suggest this:

One
The Thing That Should Not Be
Holy Wars... The Punishement Due
What Doesn't Die


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 21, 2007)

few of my all time favs on Youtube.... 

1)  Mr Crowley Live 
2)  Mein Teil 
3)  Rosenrot  --- Poetry at its best !!!! Hail Rammstein !!!!
4)  Master's Apprentice   ..
5)  Stripped 
6)  Bard's Song Live 

Wil continue to Post More !!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

Posionblack - Dark gothic metal (a 10/10 score)
Entwine - Gothic metal (hobbyist band, they just make art once in a long time)
To Die For - Gothic metal
Sentenced - Gothic metal
Nightwish - Symphonic metal
Negative - Love metal
HIM - Love metal
Dark Tranquility - Dark Melodic metal
Dark New Day - Alternative metal
Caliban - Metalcore
BFMV - Metalcore
FATA - hardcore, metalcore, screamo (i luv this band, innovative) *farm3.static.flickr.com/2193/2106528885_b44c4bde0d_o.png
Between the Buried and Me - Metalcore, Progressive Metal
Apocalyptica - Symphonic metal
Interlace - Industrial, Dark electro

The list is endless, covers every genre but that wont be permitted here.

Finnish metal bands rocks !!! 
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2076/2106529395_26c0b427da_o.png

Note: Everyone knows abt Metallica,Rammstein and other well established bands, try to explore other budding bands *farm3.static.flickr.com/2369/2106524353_2eb2af5070_o.png


----------



## karnivore (Dec 21, 2007)

> complexity? get real. They use simple guitars, simple keyboards, simple drumming, and lots of synthesised and sampled electronic sounds. I appritiate people who get all sweaty in their efforts, not people who use a computer for music making.
> 
> the so called next gen rockers are not at al metal, unless you concider SOAD. Metal is all about using the instruments with maximum complexity and power. people like ratedsuperstar only like stuff like LP, LB, etc because they are Hip-Hop, Pop and Rap fans at heart.



You have got to be kidding me, right. So if a band choses to use new technology to sound different, they lose their "metal" chastity. Havn't heard anything childish than this.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 21, 2007)

^^yea as a listener I just care about what I got to listen not how it is produced.Maybe I am different from you guys I listen to individual songs and not to artists\genre\'complexity' whatever.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 21, 2007)

^^ he he he ..two more digitains love Rammy...yooo hooo ..cheers to rockthegod and johnjjx .....  

as for me all songs of Rammy are ulitmate !! especially Tier, Spiel Mit Mir, Sehnsucht,Du reichst so gut, engel, dalai lama, Sonne, Kuss mich , Feuer Frei and last but not the least Ohne Dich (Without you) !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

karnivore said:
			
		

> You have got to be kidding me, right. So if a band choses to use new technology to sound different, they lose their "metal" chastity. Havn't heard anything childish than this.


you are the one who is childish. Since when is every band metal? Heavy Metal Music is a term that can't be used with just anything. Technology to produce sound - you are kidding me right? Ofcource you can produce sound with technology, but you don't become a musician by doing that. Its just not REAL.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 21, 2007)

chesss said:
			
		

> ^u luv 40 freakin bands??
> itne toh maine ganne nahi sune honge


Dude i am music freak i listen daily 50 new songs(of course get from net).....and i have covered almost all bands and all famoussies ....have listened all years us billboard hot 100 ....phew...

have presently over GB's of english songs . if i start selling them will get $$$$$ 

me a J-pop listener too  like Ayumi Hamasakis songs !

and yep these 40 are my top ones ....i mean they are in ma fav playlist 

oops and i forgot "The Rasmus" 

and about heavy metal ...i like few of them coz i cant stand against a loud loud shouting 

here are mine

Korn , kittie , judas priests , iron maiden , metallica , white zombie , rob zombie , ihategodeye


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> Dude i am music freak i listen daily 50 new songs(of course get from net).....and i have covered almost all bands (rock bands only) and all famoussies ....have listened all years us billboard hot 100 ....phew...
> 
> have presently over GB's of english songs . if i start selling them will get $$$$$
> 
> ...


 nice to see that somone likes other asian country bands.

Do listen to these songs (C-pop and korean respectively)
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLmAeY8Yku4
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_qWNsZ5Kak

am bad at pop but do like few of them and these are among those few good ones

my collection is over 30GB and listen to music 24/7


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 21, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> nice to see that somone likes other asian country bands.
> 
> Do listen to these songs (C-pop and korean respectively)
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLmAeY8Yku4
> ...





i thought i was the only here listening J-pop and other countries bands

thanks for the links bro 

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> i thought i was the only here listening J-pop and other countries bands
> 
> thanks for the links bro
> 
> ...


music is the only thing thats always with me, in my sorrows and joys, its the tie that binds me*farm3.static.flickr.com/2076/2106529395_26c0b427da_o.png


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 21, 2007)

^thnx mate for the support.nirvana,PJ,AIC are bands of earlier band mates.honestly i don't like them but in oldies i liked Soundgarden.

@expert no.1- u're one good music listening SOB.i luv those bands too.lol if they catch you will get -$$$$.

@matelheadgautham - u mean LP's Joe Hahn produces music like baking cakes.dude get real electronic music is the hottest trend and i won't be surprised if it overtakes rap,rock.just like pop and rap took over blues.

it's not like they use some lamea** app like virtual dj to do it.i respect producers.the're like directors.although actors get the most accolades films can't be films without them.I respect gr8 producers like Timbaland,Jay-Z,Mike Shinoda,etc.without them we wouldn't have such gr8 stereo sounds and would anyone have brought earphones and PMP's only to listen to almost live audio.it's only when u hear a studio mastered version you love the live one.that's why studio albums release prior to live ones.

still no one's a fan of opeth.the legendary metal band


----------



## karnivore (Dec 21, 2007)

^^Sorry, deleted my earlier post, cauz i though it was just too arrogant. I am too old for the teenage "metal = mucho" bull$hit.

Those who think that electronic music is a child's paly.....well......he is just putting question mark on his understanding of music, altogether.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2007)

for me its rather clear.....if the music n lyrics appeals to my ears, i don't give a sh!t how it was made...whether some guy worked his a&& off playing the instruments, whether it was syntthesized on someone's PC or hell, whether someone just banged together pots and pans.....th e bottomline is i should njoy it


----------



## karnivore (Dec 22, 2007)

^^ And thats how it should be. There used to be a time when i used live Sepultura. Today, actually its been years, I don't even feel like listening to them anymore.

With age your preferences change, and if they don't, u need an appointment with a shrink.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 22, 2007)

karnivore said:
			
		

> ^^Sorry, deleted my earlier post, cauz i though it was just too arrogant. I am too old for the teenage "metal = mucho" bull$hit.
> 
> Those who think that electronic music is a child's paly.....well......he is just putting question mark on his understanding of music, altogether.


It may not be childs play, but it definitely is MetalheadGautham's play. wanna see my compositions ? all effortless. I can upload them, but please suggest me a good uploading site.



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> for me its rather clear.....if the music n lyrics appeals to my ears, i don't give a sh!t how it was made...whether some guy worked his a&& off playing the instruments, whether it was syntthesized on someone's PC or hell, whether someone just banged together pots and pans.....th e bottomline is i should njoy it


here too its the same, but I just don't call it metal, to which ppl here object


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 22, 2007)

dude dude dude ....have your ever tried to listen soft songs also ? like Hilary Duff's - Come Clean ?

listen it bro .....many soft songs are also pleasing to ears


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 22, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> dude dude dude ....have your ever tried to listen soft songs also ? like Hilary Duff's - Come Clean ?
> 
> listen it bro .....many soft songs are also pleasing to ears
> 
> ...


lets see...

its alright
mama said
stairway to heaven
hotel california
one
fade to black
mr. tambourine man
<insert 1000 more songs here from my music folder>

...yep


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 22, 2007)

I really miss the _original_ Lynyrd Skynyrd, wish they were alive today 

*www.the70sproject.com/lyrics/photos/lynyrd-skynyrd.jpg  *www.galvestonmusicscene.com/Blog-Photos/LynyrdSkynyrd2.jpg  *ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/511PK4VJ1XL._AA240_.jpg

EDIT: I got only a few songs so to say, if anyone got a lot,  care to share with me? The stores here in B'lore are empty of them and those who have are some recent records, but I want the old ones.


----------



## eggman (Dec 22, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> hotel california
> one


 \My two favorites............Wow
And Comfortably Numb


----------



## karnivore (Dec 22, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> It may not be childs play, but it definitely is MetalheadGautham's play. wanna see my compositions ? *all effortless*. I can upload them, but please suggest me a good uploading site.


 
Sorry didn't realise, i was talking to the next best thing in DJ mix scene. My appologies. Just wondering how easy it is to produce sounds like.......say, Gorillaz (just and example).

And i also forgot that "use" of technology means use of a computer and a software to cook your music with. Of course. Of course. Crap like VCS3 is indeed stone-age technology. Floyd RIP. Then again, Floyd was never a METAL band.

Hmmm............tell me, how do u differentiate between Metal and, say, Industrial rock. or for that matter Grunge, or Punk, unless of course, some pundit in the west has not already categorised them for you. Exactly what makes METAL, what it is, metal.

Anyway.........whatever.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 22, 2007)

u get real metal in it...........lol........fun........


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

karnivore said:
			
		

> Sorry didn't realise, i was talking to the next best thing in DJ mix scene. My appologies. Just wondering how easy it is to produce sounds like.......say, Gorillaz (just and example).
> 
> And i also forgot that "use" of technology means use of a computer and a software to cook your music with. Of course. Of course. Crap like VCS3 is indeed stone-age technology. Floyd RIP. Then again, Floyd was never a METAL band.
> 
> ...


Wow, you have no idea what metal is, still you start flaming it?

Lemme give an intro:

Metal is a type of music characterised by instruments like the electric guitar, bass guitar, drums, and optional keyboards. Its usually power and music oriented, in the sence that the due importance is given to music, along with vocals, which you don't find in pop bands, where only thr lead vocalist has a face. In metal, guitars are often distorted using amplifyers, effects pedals, wah-wah pedals and equilizers to give them teir characteristic sounds. Metal has its origins in Blues, Classical Music, Rock 'n Roll, etc, but metal certainly can't be called those, nor can those be called metal. Metal is usually all about instrumentation. These days, in a revolution started by Korn, bands are starting to use metal styles along with pop/hip-hop/rap styles to produce music. Though they call it Nu Metal, it certainly is not metal, and though its related to metal like how metal is related to blues, neither is metal blues not is the so called Nu Metal Metal.

Now for my intrests:

I like the type of music thats conceptually metallic. I hence like strong instrumentation and hard work. I like classic rock, heavy metal and its family,  classical music(eastern and western) and  similar stuff. 

I also enjoy these electronic genres like rap, but only a little, and I give preference to metal over them.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 23, 2007)

a lot of metal has happened ....

@metalhead

whats your favourate metal song ?

i wanna listen it


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

^^Nothing specific, but I think an ideal song will be:

*Metropolis Part 1: The Miracle and the Sleeper *by *Dream Theater* from the album *Images and Words*.


----------



## karnivore (Dec 23, 2007)

I hate to do this.........but here goes nothing.



> ....characterised by instruments like the electric guitar, bass guitar, drums, and optional keyboards


Name one genre of rock, which is not.



> ......power and music oriented, in the sence that the due importance is given to music, along with vocals, which you don't find in pop bands


First, the comparison is not between METAL and POP, but between METAL and other rock genres, which are equally "metallic" (eg. Grunge/ Punk/ Acid/ Industrial/ Death/ Thrash among others). Second, no self-respecting rocker would compromise power/ lyrics/ chord to MELODY as in pop. 



> ...guitars are often distorted using amplifyers, effects pedals, wah-wah pedals and equilizers to give them teir characteristic sounds


Again, aren't these technologies. And once again, which rock genre doesn't use a mix of these equipments.



> ...origins in Blues, Classical Music, Rock 'n Roll, etc...


Most of the rock genres can trace its roots to all those (including folk/ blue grass and dare i say jazz)

So, u can see, u have only given a vague def of metal, which can be applied to any genres of rock. Again, answer this and u will find your smiling face on the cover of Rolling Stones.

Differentiate between METAL/ GRUNGE/ INDUSTRIAL/ PUNK.



> ...you have no idea what metal is...


After over 2 decades of listening to a wide spectrum of rock, you will be asking yourself the same question. What exactly is the basis for categorisation. Is it the sound, is it the vocals, is it the arrangement, is it the philosophy, is it the background of the band......what is the basis.

Hope to see u there someday................


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Dec 23, 2007)

has anybody heard of Opeth the swedish death metal band. They are simply awesome with songs combining hoarse vocals with some really good bass n guitars. But still like Iron Maiden also equally*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif. They are the best of all the lot.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

karnivore said:
			
		

> I hate to do this.........but here goes nothing.
> 
> 
> Name one genre of rock, which is not.
> ...


these are all technologies, agreed. Its similar to rock, agreed. But there is still that "something extra" in metal you can't find in rock. nor in pop. Metal is like love, in the sence that it needs to be experienced, not explained. Metal is NOT rock, its... just forget it. You can't understand metal, so I forgive you. Listen to what you like, but please don't flame in a thread flocked by metalheads, and run by an abusive debater and metalhead like me.

PS: just try listening to the song I prescribed to expert.



			
				thelordrrulzzz said:
			
		

> has anybody heard of Opeth the swedish death metal band. They are simply awesome with songs combining hoarse vocals with some really good bass n guitars. But still like Iron Maiden also equally*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif. They are the best of all the lot.


you heard the songs "The Number of the Beast", "Run to the Hills", "The Legacy" and "The Reincarnation of Benjamin Breeg" along with albums "Iron Maiden", "Powerslave" and "The Seventh Son of a Seventh Son"? They are maiden's signatures, with eXtreme musicianship.


----------



## karnivore (Dec 23, 2007)

> "something extra"


That something is in your head.



> ...so I forgive you


Thank you.....otherwise i would have been boiled alive in some fiery pit of a burning hell. 

Anyway........its all in the ears.

Enjoy your stuff

And guys what about DRAGONFORCE. i haven't heard anyone play a guitar that fast. just try them for once.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 23, 2007)

karnivore said:
			
		

> That something is in your head.
> 
> 
> Thank you.....otherwise i would have been boiled alive in some fiery pit of a burning hell.
> ...


ever heard Kirk Hammett? He is the meaning of speed.(and my avatar, FYI)

and that something is obviously in the head. Any damn feeling occurs right in the head.

And its NOT in the ears.

It depends on the person's personality, mood, intrests, and identity. Thats the way people like music. I for instance, don't see any difference between hip-hop, rap, pop, etc, while their fans will shout at me for saying that. But I can perfectly recoganise what kind of metal/rock song something is, instantly.


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2007)

lol...guitar is not all about metal.

Heard about cello ???
Apocalyptica ???

The most difficult instrument to learn is cello and violin and thats what takes u really into the music.


----------



## karnivore (Dec 24, 2007)

> ever heard Kirk Hammett? He is the *meaning of speed*


*i180.photobucket.com/albums/x31/trash609/yociexp115-1-1.gif

I understand that u r a die hard METALLICA fan, no harm done, but when u make commets like that, u actually make a mockery of speed metal. While Kirk is fast and good, calling him the "meaning of speed" is way too much to digest.

I suggest u listen to a little bit of *Yngwie Malmsteen*, *Michael Angelo Batio*, *Herman Li*, etc, to know what SPEED means. After u r through these people, Kirk will seem to be playing his stuff in slo-mo.

Anyway, this is what your "meaning of speed" had to say about DRAGONFORCE.


> Steve Baltin of AOL Music recently asked Metallica guitarist *Kirk Hammett* which new guitarists have impressed him of late.
> "_I really like this absurd band called Dragonforce,_" *Kirk* said. "_*Those are the fastest guitar players I think I've ever seen*. They're like Yngwie [Malmsteen] on steroids. No, they're like Barry Bonds on guitar. It's amazing. I saw one video and *I swear to God the guy must've played 75,000 notes*._"


Source

Anyway, lets give it rest and move on, shall we.


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 24, 2007)

karnivore said:
			
		

> I suggest u listen to a little bit of *Yngwie Malmsteen*, *Michael Angelo Batio*, *Herman Li*, etc, to know what SPEED means. After u r through these people, Kirk will seem to be playing his stuff in slo-mo.



When the point of speed and quality comes up.... no one beats Malmsteen.... 
In case of some beautiful and quality guitar playing, Steve Vai, Santriani, Mustaine, Jakk, Slash is simply awesum !!!  But again Hammet is also one in my good book... Its his quality reflected in songs like Unforgiven... I was so into Metallica at one point of time...  Metallica meant life back then !!!! Then I transitioned onto hearing God's like Blind Guardian, Opeth and Rammstein....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2007)

karnivore said:
			
		

> *i180.photobucket.com/albums/x31/trash609/yociexp115-1-1.gif
> 
> I understand that u r a die hard METALLICA fan, no harm done, but when u make commets like that, u actually make a mockery of speed metal. While Kirk is fast and good, calling him the "meaning of speed" is way too much to digest.
> 
> ...


Don't ever underestimate Kirk Hammett, for he has not only speed, but also melody. Yes, there may be a handful of guys faster than him, but none have his unique combo of speed and melody. Dream Theater's guitarist is another guy like hammett.

And yes, ever heard Blackened? Kirk Hammett is one of the greatest guitarists ever, and he is comparable to guys like Jimi Hendrix, Jimmy Page, John Paul Jones, Toni Iommi, BB King, etc.

And I am NOT a die hard metallica fan, atleast of their newer live shows anyway. Don't jump to conclutions.

And yes, one more thing: Kirk is the meaning of speed not because he is the fastest, but because he can produce melodies even at ultra high speeds.


----------



## karnivore (Dec 24, 2007)

Frankly speaking METALLICA never really impressed me, don't know why. For me it was always SEPULTURA and PENTERA who defined freaking hard. Before that it was BLACK SABBATH, LED ZEPPLINE and DEEP PURPLE who really appealed to me. Somehow, i completely missed the early 80s rock scene. The only album, other than Master of Puppets, that got me hooked was their self titled album Metallica. Other than that, METALLICA, or MEGADEATH etc never seemed to fulfill my voracious appetite for hard music.

Anyway, at the end of the day.....

*viva la ROCK*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2007)

karnivore said:
			
		

> Frankly speaking METALLICA never really impressed me, don't know why. For me it was always SEPULTURA and PENTERA who defined freaking hard. Before that it was BLACK SABBATH, LED ZEPPLINE and DEEP PURPLE who really appealed to me. Somehow, i completely missed the early 80s rock scene. The only album, other than Master of Puppets, that got me hooked was their self titled album Metallica. Other than that, METALLICA, or MEGADEATH etc never seemed to fulfill my voracious appetite for hard music.
> 
> Anyway, at the end of the day.....
> 
> *viva la ROCK*


I am one satisfied customer of the pre 1990 bands. But the newer stuff is not as good as before.


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> I am one satisfied customer of the pre 1990 bands. But the newer stuff is not as good as before.


alas....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2007)

anyway, did ANYONE bother to listen to that song from dream theater I suggested?
You hardly get to see such symphonic elements these days.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

^^limited net connection sux


----------



## The Outsider (Dec 24, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> anyway, did ANYONE bother to listen to that song from dream theater I suggested?
> You hardly get to see such symphonic elements these days.



yeah, Images and Words is a masterpiece, tot is my cd of choice by DT and not to mention the godly change of seasons


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 25, 2007)

Chester said:
			
		

> yeah, Images and Words is a masterpiece, tot is my cd of choice by DT and not to mention the godly change of seasons


then I guess you also like "under a glass moon".


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 29, 2007)

OK, new must hear songs:

1. Where the Wild Things Are by metallica from ReLoad
2. The Dance Of Eternity by Dream Theater form Metropolis Pt. 2: Scenes form a Memory

both are awssomly progressive


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 30, 2007)

No one listens to Marylin Manson here.??  .I love all of his songs.!!He was the one who got me outta pop and rap and hooked me on to Hard rock and metal music.For me the top artists are:

Pink Floyd: Listen to them 24x7 on my music player.
Marylin Manson: First hard rock artist I listened to and got hooked on to.
Opeth: Benighted and Circle of Tyrants amongst others rock.!!
Cradle of Filth: Just when I am in head-banging mood.Don't listen much otherwise.

I used to listen a lot of Nirvana songs too.But they sound more like High-school band now..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2007)

But what ever anyone says, Led Zeppelin is the best when it comes to complexity of vocals and Dream Theater for their extremely progressive and complex music which none of us can hope to successfully play.


----------



## The Outsider (Dec 31, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:


> OK, new must hear songs:
> 
> 1. Where the Wild Things Are by metallica from ReLoad
> 2. The Dance Of Eternity by Dream Theater form Metropolis Pt. 2: Scenes form a Memory
> ...



Dance of Eternity is a godly instrumental along with SoC and Erotomania, SoC being my personal favourite


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 1, 2008)

Chester said:


> Dance of Eternity is a goldy instrumental along with SoC and Erotomania, SoC being my personal favourite


I still wonder how one can play instruments that fast and that complicatedly when I here Dance of Eternity.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

anyone knows whats the date of metallica's new album release ? I heard its finished.


----------



## The Outsider (Jan 29, 2008)

not really waiting for it, lost the hope since the last cd and i always have lot of other stuff to digg to, just looked up the news for you.



> "The release of Metallica's new album has been delayed again, sources from the band's record label told Stereo Warning. The album is now expected to hit the stores in September. Originally Lars Ulrich said it would be out in February, then the release was delayed till April. With the band still in the studio, it was clear that April was not gonna happen. Fans can take comfort in the fact that the last time the band spent this much time in the studio the year was 1991 and the result was the "Black Album". One can only hope for similar results this time! In the meantime, the boys have lined up a few dates for their upcoming European tour this summer."


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2008)

The Outsider said:


> not really waiting for it, lost the hope since the last cd and i always have lot of other stuff to digg to, just looked up the news for you.


this is MADDENING ME. Guess I can rewrite "Bleeding Me" and call it "Maddening Me". Damn !


----------



## The Outsider (Jan 30, 2008)

wanna punch me in the face eh? i know 
i'm in the same league dude, just letting my inner thoughts out for a fellow metalhead 
no wonder i'll buy it as soon as i can but still keeping the hopes low, high hopes hurt ya know


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

The Outsider said:


> wanna punch me in the face eh? i know
> i'm in the same league dude, just letting my inner thoughts out for a fellow metalhead
> no wonder i'll buy it as soon as i can but still keeping the hopes low, high hopes hurt ya know


yup. remember St. Anger. It sucked. Big time. But they say this will be a real good classic E Tuned high audio quality(and clarity) old school full speed classic thrash album. Hope they keep their promise.  I Expect an Instrumental.


----------



## Raaabo (Jan 31, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Don't ever underestimate Kirk Hammett, for he has not only speed, but also melody. Yes, there may be a handful of guys faster than him, but none have his unique combo of speed and melody. Dream Theater's guitarist is another guy like hammett.
> 
> And yes, ever heard Blackened? Kirk Hammett is one of the greatest guitarists ever, and he is comparable to guys like Jimi Hendrix, Jimmy Page, John Paul Jones, Toni Iommi, BB King, etc.
> 
> ...



LOL... since we're all voicing opinions, as a guitarist myself (not a very good one though) I must say "Hammet SUCKS!"

He has nothing in terms of speed, technique, melody, or anything comparable to the greats. In guitarist circles I think theres some joke about Hammet being Satch's worst pupil; second worst pupil is Slash!

You want to listen to amazing rock/metal guitars? 

Joe Satriani (everything, usually slower and more melodious, but with amazing techniques)
John Petrucci (Speed and melody)
Steve Vai (crazy techniques -- look for his three-stock guitar solo)
Paul Gilbert (again speed, melody, techniques)
Reb Beach (listen to black magic)
Van Halen (for those into 80s style leads)
Yngwie Malmsteen (who is fast, but quite classical and boring at times)

*Insane?*
Michael Angelo Batio (double stocks like you've never seen used before) 
The Great Kat (crazy classical-shred woman)

*A very special mention goes to:
Jason Becker - a true guitar hero!
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jason_Becker*

Of course I don't expect people to agree, but here's my 2 cents worth anyway!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 31, 2008)

Raaabo said:


> LOL... since we're all voicing opinions, as a guitarist myself (not a very good one though) I must say "Hammet SUCKS!"
> 
> He has nothing in terms of speed, technique, melody, or anything comparable to the greats. In guitarist circles I think theres some joke about Hammet being Satch's worst pupil; second worst pupil is Slash!
> 
> ...



Hammett may have gone bad due to old age, but seriously, he IS one of the best. I can easily put him in the world's top 30 list.

Though Jimi Hendrix gets my approval for being both a geeky electronic expert(inventer of hard rock amps) and for being one WILD guitarist.
Have you ever heard Jimmi Page of Led Zeppelin and Tony Iommi of Black Sabbath ?(he is a lefty like me) what about Randy Rhoads ? they can play songs in many different ways.

And as you are a guitarist, why not give some "samples" here ?

and please suggest me a good amp software, where I can plug an accoustic guitar(with a pickup) and play away while it takes care of all the effects.

also, where can I get a step up plug that converts the standard line in cable size pin to the guitar pickup connection slot size pin ?


----------



## hullap (Feb 2, 2008)

doesnt anyone like *SOFT ROCK*
pink floyd zeppelin etc


----------



## ImAClown (Feb 2, 2008)

how can anybody have a metal head?? Your skull will be made of some tissues and bones and other crap..


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 2, 2008)

hmmm... the above post is hillarius anyways back to the topic.i am black metalhead.if anyone doesnt know what is black metal?go figure out or google up.to get started with this music try mayhem,burzum,marduk,endstille,nokturnal mortem,dark funeral,carpathian forest,emperor,immortal all and above the greates of all DARKTHRONE or google up find out more black metal bands
.i only like european black metal bands


----------



## ImAClown (Feb 2, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> hmmm... the above post is hillarius


Why do you call it hilarious??
Its a fact. I remember reading about it in School... Please let me know if anybodys head is made out of metal...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 2, 2008)

ImAClown said:


> Why do you call it hilarious??
> Its a fact. I remember reading about it in School... Please let me know if anybodys head is made out of metal...


YouAreAClown


----------



## ImAClown (Feb 2, 2008)

Does your post make any sense?


----------



## xbonez (Feb 2, 2008)

as much as ur posts have been making


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 2, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> hmmm... the above post is hillarius anyways back to the topic.i am black metalhead.if anyone doesnt know what is black metal?go figure out or google up.to get started with this music try mayhem,burzum,marduk,endstille,nokturnal mortem,dark funeral,carpathian forest,emperor,immortal all and above the greates of all DARKTHRONE or google up find out more black metal bands
> .i only like european black metal bands



i got a couple of cds of Emperor and Immortal, its all sheer awesomeness, i've been meaning to get Burzum and Mayhem and you forgot holy Gorgoroth  

i'm more of a deathead though.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

The Outsider said:


> i got a couple of cds of Emperor and Immortal, its all sheer awesomeness, i've been meaning to get Burzum and Mayhem and you forgot holy Gorgoroth
> 
> i'm more of a deathead though.


I guess ImAClown is the real death head here. Brain Dead.


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 3, 2008)

The Outsider said:


> i got a couple of cds of Emperor and Immortal, its all sheer awesomeness, i've been meaning to get Burzum and Mayhem and you forgot holy Gorgoroth
> 
> i'm more of a deathead though.


 
ya i know but after listening to gorgoroth's Ad Majorem Sathanas Gloriam album.i gave up on this band.still i am looking forward for next release


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 3, 2008)

you should get the old cds with "Hat" on them, all legendary darkness, you probably have them i guess


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

Any Betallica Supporters here ? They are a joke, but an inspiration.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

bump...

megadeth
14th march
bangalore


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 4, 2008)

is metallica making a new album?i saw 2 new songs (live) on the internet and videos too..any update on that?

listen to Dream theater's In the presence of enemies from the new album  they rock *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 5, 2008)

^^met's new album is still to be announced(the name).
and those two songs are just teasers with a fraction of riffs used from their new album
still waiting for that album...


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 9, 2008)

finally..

*ROLLING STONE MAG IS HERE ...!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif*


----------



## eggman (Mar 9, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> finally..
> 
> *ROLLING STONE MAG IS HERE ...!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif*



???Are you a supporter of Band  or the Crappy Magazine!!!
(I couldn't stop LOLing when they Releases their List of best songs of '07)....


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 9, 2008)

^ ever read that mag?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 24, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard Jethro Tull's Aqualung ?


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2008)

yup I have


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> yup I have


As far as I am concerned, this "Classic/Folk Rock" song has much more metal in it than Linkin Park stuff.


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2008)

Linkin park is like what backstreet Boys is to novice listeners 

I initially liked them but then as i listened more and more to other bands, they just fade out of my mind.


----------



## hash!! (Mar 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> Linkin park is like what backstreet Boys is to novice listeners
> 
> I initially liked them but then as i listened more and more to other bands, they just fade out of my mind.


 
hmm... with all due respects, i think thats a pretty unfair comparison... linkin park is more of nu-metal, with major electronic influences... and they arent bad.. i mean they even rap! lolz...
bringing them to a level plain with backstreet boys doesnt sound too good lol...
rock seems pretty much dead now, except for the handful of old bands that churn out something nice once in a while...
but yeah, the punk scene's pretty nice.. i think thats one sub-genre thats been passed on with the same amount of craziness...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2008)

Its not about the hippiness of the music.
Its about the classic elegent feel you get in Classic Rock that appeals its listeners.
The same goes for metal.
The classic thrash metal metallica used to play in *Master Of Puppets* has depth, feel, power and rythem.
You can never find those things in bands like Korn and Linkin Park.
Today's rock is only brain adams and similar sh!t. But they can never match the melody combined with complexity and intensity of old skool rock bands like The Eagles and Jethro Tull.
Just by hearing classical era songs like Hotel California, Stairway to Heaven, War Pigs and For Whom The Bell Tolls will give you the satisfaction you can never gain from current era songs. But SOAD is a big exeption. Their tracks like Question!, Hypnotize, etc remind us often of the old era.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 26, 2008)

Has anyone got the album *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c5/Zoso.svg/75px-Zoso.svg.png by led zeppelin ?


----------



## chicha (Mar 26, 2008)

what is that?
never heard of that album.
by the way. ppl from bangalore do you know where the hard rock cafe is in bangalore, i saw their logo some where near anil kumble circle, i saw it on the house of bible(i am not sure if its called this) building just at the starting of MG road.



hullap said:


> doesnt anyone like *SOFT ROCK*
> pink floyd zeppelin etc



i love pink floyd.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 26, 2008)

that album is 'Unoffitially' called Led Zeppelin IV


----------



## hash!! (Mar 26, 2008)

ahh... floyd's brilliant, they're pretty much demi-gods to me... i dont think floyd or zep are 'soft rock'... they're as classic as they get...

as for the zoso album, yeah... zep wanted to break the notion of album names/band names... they named all their albums with roman numerals... and the fourth album or led zep IV didnt have anything on its cover.. not even the band name... dunno what the symbols stand for... probably pagan symbols... but it fuelled a whole debate on how zep's music was 'satanic/demonic/evil'... hahh..
another thing about this album was that they printed the lyrics for only one song, ie, stairway to heaven on the inner sleeve... i guess the importance was justified, for i think its one of the most beautiful songs ever...


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey! No-one called me to this thread .

Anyways, sorry for dropping in late. I'm a complete metalhead and mostly listen to Heavy, Death, Black ,Thrash and Nu-Metal (not LP).

My favourite bands are Slipknot, Megadeth, Metallica, Burzum, Gorgoroth, Bloodthorn, Disrepute, Mayhem, Iron Maiden and Black Sabbath.

I listen to almost all bands I can get my hands on from the above mentioned genres. Black and Death rock everyone's a$$ off.

And I dont why people are discussing Pink Floyd in a metal/hard rock thread. Pink Floyd is Acoustic Rock/ Psychedelic Rock AFAIK.


----------



## karmanya (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone like radiohead?, similiar to floyd, yet polar opposites, if that makes any sense.
Kinda addicted to them.
Live is nice to.. especially thier secret samidhi album.
In terms of metal, I don't like all of it, though maiden, metallica and halen are always nice. I guess you can call me a rock- novice.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

^^True. You are a Rock Novice.

As far as metal goes, Try death and black metal. It will surely pull you into the realm of metal.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 26, 2008)

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Announcement:

Death Magnetic comming soon this september


----------



## eggman (Aug 26, 2008)

karmanya said:


> Anyone like radiohead?, similiar to floyd, yet polar opposites, if that makes any sense.
> Kinda addicted to them.


I like them a lot.............but they are anything but metal...............


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Announcement:
> 
> Death Magnetic comming soon this september



Cool.

Cynide and The Day That Never Comes are great tracks. Hope the album itslef turns out to be g00d .


----------



## hullap (Aug 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Announcement:
> 
> Death Magnetic comming soon this september


12th to be precise


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 26, 2008)

hullap said:


> 12th to be precise


Thats like ONE day after the World Trade Center bombing anniversary


----------



## karmanya (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, Death Magnetic releases exactly on the day my exams start


----------



## hullap (Aug 27, 2008)

^ and on the day my have my hindi half yearly


----------



## karmanya (Aug 28, 2008)

Heard aces high for the first time today on the way to MSM. it seemed to have hidden itself inside the 9-odd gigs of music on my mum's ipod.
Eddie rules!


----------



## hullap (Aug 31, 2008)

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb273/danielray333/beavis_and_butthead_headbanging.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

^


----------



## skippednote (Aug 31, 2008)

Ac/Dc rox
especially their album "BACK IN BLACK".........


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 1, 2008)

heard AC DC's new single Rock N Roll Train yesterday....very "Back in Black" ish sound...

Angus's riffs sound good...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 1, 2008)

apoorva84 said:


> heard AC DC's new single Rock N Roll Train yesterday....very "Back in Black" ish sound...
> 
> Angus's riffs sound good...



can you please link me to the youtube video ?


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 2, 2008)

*in.youtube.com/results?search_query=Rock+N+Roll+Train&search_type=&aq=-1&oq=


----------



## eggman (Sep 2, 2008)

All AC/DC songs sounds same.........starts with A mindblowing riff then the usual verse-chorus-verse........ no variety whatsoever!!!!!!! Having said that, I do like some of their songs!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^Have you heard Go Down from the album Let There Be Rock ? Its a great song.


----------



## ancientrites (Sep 2, 2008)

its good to see this thread back on its knees.If there is any black metal discussion then count me in if not for me atleast for satan's sake


----------



## forever (Sep 2, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> its good to see this thread back on its knees.If there is any black metal discussion then count me in if not for me atleast for satan's sake



Nice to see a fellow goatworshipper.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^Heard Reign of Terror by Bloodthorn ? There is an awesome song in it called Demonlord  and what about Mayhem's new album ?


----------



## forever (Sep 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Heard Reign of Terror by Bloodthorn ? There is an awesome song in it called Demonlord  and what about Mayhem's new album ?



Not familiar with Bloodthorn although i will check it out. As far as Mayhem goes, i am not a fan of there newer output and prefer Deathcrush/De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas era mayhem


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 2, 2008)

10 days to go for Death Magnetic 
The counter is on 8)


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

forever said:


> Not familiar with Bloodthorn although i will check it out. As far as Mayhem goes, i am not a fan of there newer output and prefer Deathcrush/De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas era mayhem



Freezing Mooooooooon 



MetalheadGautham said:


> 10 days to go for Death Magnetic
> The counter is on 8)



Same Here


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 10 days to go for Death Magnetic
> The counter is on 8)



Its out where you know there!

go blast your ears off!


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 3, 2008)

Our desi rock ...listen to the Title Track of Rock On..Feels like listening hindi version of Iron Maiden  ..still its gud..rOCK ON !!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> Its out where you know there!
> 
> go blast your ears off!



Thanks a fugging lot dood.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 5, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Our desi rock ...listen to the Title Track of Rock On..Feels like listening hindi version of Iron Maiden  ..still its gud..rOCK ON !!


  Really ? I heard socha hai so far, and it drives me nuts, wondering just HOW could someone come up with such n00b lyrics and how could they forget to use a RIFF in the song that sounds like metal, not like pop. But its a low class decent song at the same time.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 5, 2008)

Time to revive this thread 

Lets discuss Death Magnetic here


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah...I wondered how the thread just vanished 
Thanks MTG


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ read our Kid's (Kpower mania) review of Death Magnetic..some mnths ago he posted


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^The review was an epic phail (atleast I think so) coz of the wall of text I posted without formatting .


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

^^thats y i already advised u on that thread ..to format it and paste it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 5, 2008)

KPower Mania: you reviewed Death Magnetic ? So did I. I analysed each and every song, and every note of the album. Every single solo and riff. But I am too lazy to write the whole thing since it would take around 5 pages per song. What do I do ?


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Write a blog and give ur URL here


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ So sad. I did the same. I analyzed each and every song. It was a biiiig review. Its still there in Reviews section if you want to have a look .


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ hey kiddo..y dont u format it and paste it again ? too lazy eh ?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Damn. How can you call Linkin Park sh1t? Have you even bothered listening to their latest album??



Ya, their latest album sucked. Their earlier albums:
-Hybrid Theory (All songs rock)
-Meteora (All songs rock)
-Reanimation (Selected tracks)

Also, It is not the bands fault that some retard listens to their songs to psyche him/herself to commit whatever. You must be responsible and have a positive attitude towards life. If you guys have read the "Violence in Video Games" article in skoar by Nachiket Mhatre, you will know what I mean.

One more thing, I love Thrash/Death/Heavy Metal and I don't Smoke/Drink/Dope/Whatever...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Ya ....


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Our desi rock ...listen to the Title Track of Rock On..Feels like listening hindi version of Iron Maiden



Even the lyrics of the song, Sindbad the Sailor has a similar meaning to the song Ghost of the Navigator by Iron Maiden.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Old news. If you come and say that "[name any new Bolly movie] has not copied ANYTHING from Western movie/music/drama", then it will be a pleasent surprise


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 5, 2008)

Talking about metalheads, how many instrumentalists are here ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

I am a proud soon to be guitarist and a present keyboardist .


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey you guys support local rock and head out to local gigs?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 5, 2008)

so which is the best album according to you guyz of 2008.needless to say death magnetic sucks so it shouldnt be in the list and blooddrunk too for some "i'm a metal head i listen to the best music" fellows

btw here r my top albums of 2008 so far

1.Thrice - The Alchemy Index Vol 3 & 4 Air and Earth(I Love Thrice)
2.Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe(surprise surprise!)
3.Opeth - Watershed(another fab record)
4.Rise Against - Appeal To Reason(very energetic)
5.Off Minor - Some Blood(screamo head here!)
6.My Dying Bride - An Ode to Woe Bonus DVD(good stuff)
7.Muse - H.A.A.R.P(love them)
8.Coldplay - Viva La Vida or Death and All It's Friends(just liked the change)
9.Sigur Ros's album(sorry cant type it)
10.Protest The Hero - Fortress(Best new Talent)
11.Disturbed - Indestructible(best radio album of 08)

Although the ranking may be disputed but No.1 is by far the best album of 08.along with it's 2007 Vol.1.It would be an epic concept album!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

> so which is the best album according to you guyz of 2008.needless to say death magnetic sucks so it shouldnt be in the list



   are u out of ur mind ???


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 5, 2008)

i will say this that i've never been a big metallica fan coz i hate MTV sellouts like them.so maybe the record is good but i'll never care unless they make something exceptional.TBH they have nothing new to offer now.

maybe the record beats 8,9 of my list but then i can always have slipknot's album to be on it.

btw the only good thing about DM that kept little interest for me was Robert Trujillo and sometimes Kirk Hammett.

1 more thing that i hate about this album is it's COMMERCIAL RADIO SH1t.A metal album #1 on US and UK charts u gotta be kiddin me(whats metal in that then?)


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

Með suð í eyrum við spilum endalaust,  Sigur Ros 

I guess I have to listen the new changed style.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 6, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> i will say this that i've never been a big metallica fan coz i hate MTV sellouts like them.so maybe the record is good but i'll never care unless they make something exceptional.TBH they have nothing new to offer now.
> 
> maybe the record beats 8,9 of my list but then i can always have slipknot's album to be on it.
> 
> ...


 
^^ so it means what becomes a commercial success seems s**t to u ??
ROFL  
Also metallica is not Death Metal thats y u dislike them ??
Have u ever listened "Sad But True", The God that Failed and cyanide ??


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 6, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Talking about metalheads, how many instrumentalists are here ?


Instrumentalist here. 
Can play the keyboards (cleared exams too), drums (better than an amatuer) , flute and learning the guitar now 
You?



> Damn. How can you call Linkin Park sh1t? Have you even bothered listening to their latest album??


Well, I was really dissapointed with their New album (released a year ago )
I wanted more of Hybrid theory, instead, I got most of My December in an entire album


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 6, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> I wanted more of Hybrid theory, instead, I got most of My December in an entire album



true!!



> Also metallica is not Death Metal thats y u dislike them ??



there is enough music better out there to ignore metallica.


about the Nu-metal scene my personal opinion is

Mudvayne>Disturbed>Slipknot>Papa Roach>LP>etc.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 6, 2008)

^^ haha..so u mean LP > Metallica..wat BS...I cant make u understand anyways ...but 
Kpower mania will come n beat u  (jus joking)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

^^You rate Disturbed and Mudvayne above SlipKNot.... ROFL  Thanks for the kick ass amazing joke ... lmao .

And Blooddrunk was a failure.... even better joke.... ROTFLMAO  FOCL


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 6, 2008)

esmitkumar Metallica aint Nu-metal so they weren't in the comparison.

What songs except a few on the Sublimal Verses does Slipknot have to offer.Except Joey it's really a talentless band.hell most people think that Vermillion Pt.2 shouldn't have been a song by them.how insulting is that.

About Mudvayne,the've got arguably the best Nu-Metal album in L.D.50.

Disturbed is just a personal choice.I like 'em as much as Breaking Benjamin.Also i love Dave Draiman's vocal style.10k Fists kicks-ass as a Nu-metal album

as you can see i rate atists more on their records than their singles or talent.I care about the thing that matters "a good Album" coz some people buy albums;not find their FLAC rip(i don't either)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 6, 2008)

Death Magnetic rocks. Period.
Every song is awssome and highly memorable.
The instrumentation, vocals and solos all are awesome.
I think it beats Megadeth's United Abominations effortlessly.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 6, 2008)

well give me a person who has never heard metallica before to say that.as i said earlier the instrumentation is very good.but that's it.no concept at all;lyrics suck as usual;anything new in the vocal style?NO.

why is rock in india always limited to Metallica,Megadeth,Iron Maiden,Led Zep,Nirvana,GnR,Pink Floyd,Black Sabbath,etc.Why listen to Grandpaa music?

JAAGO YOUNGISTAAN!!!!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 6, 2008)

^^ well to prove u wrong..I M A BIG BIG FAN OF RAMMSTEIN 

Gefährlich das gebrannte Kind
mit Feuer das vom Leben trennt
Ein heißer Schrei
Bäng bäng
Feuer frei!


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2008)

I kinda like the idea of exploring relatively less known bands


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 6, 2008)

then u ppl can open another thread  "lesser known metal bands " and post ur recomm. there ..we will also have a chance then to listen to them


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 6, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ well to prove u wrong..I M A BIG BIG FAN OF RAMMSTEIN
> 
> Gefährlich das gebrannte Kind
> mit Feuer das vom Leben trennt
> ...



Doesn't Rammstein fall in the Industrial category? Love 'em, BTW, don't care what genre!


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 6, 2008)

^^ Yes they do 

But ratedstar was saying most Indian Junta listen to mainstream thats y I was saying Rammy


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 6, 2008)

Heck, I don't care what genre and sub-genre a band/artist falls in, as long as I like their music!


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 6, 2008)

^^yup....thats y I want rated to understand but he doesnt 

It doesnt matter what language,genre,country,mainstream , offstream etc is..what matters is u really like the MUSIC


----------



## latino_ansari (Nov 6, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar@why is rock in india always limited to Metallica,Megadeth,Iron Maiden,Led Zep,Nirvana,GnR,Pink Floyd,Black Sabbath,etc.Why listen to Grandpaa music?


WTF... who says that Pink Floyd is a rockband???..gone mad...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> esmitkumar Metallica aint Nu-metal so they weren't in the comparison.
> 
> What songs except a few on the Sublimal Verses does Slipknot have to offer.Except Joey it's really a talentless band.hell most people think that Vermillion Pt.2 shouldn't have been a song by them.how insulting is that.
> 
> ...




SlipKnot is teh most talentless band ever. Period. They suck to core. Heck they are not even Metal, they are Rap/Pop/Wierdo band. Metallica's new album is Techno-Funk. No where near Metal. And Disturbed is teh ultimate band. So Metal, that you cant stand them. CoB sux too. Nothing but screaming and talentless music. You are soo right.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 7, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> why is rock in india always limited to Metallica,Megadeth,Iron Maiden,Led Zep,Nirvana,GnR,Pink Floyd,Black Sabbath,etc.Why listen to Grandpaa music?



Agree fully.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2008)

^ Some of the Grandpa music is great. I hate Pink Floyd's guts though. Don't listen to anything on that list except GnR and Led Zep. Music is about personal tastes and finding your sweet spot in the middle of all the nonsense floating around. If you like Elton John and Celine Dion, that's fine, you are not unfashionable, or stupid for liking that music. Music is not about - oh look at me - I listen to such awesome bands - I have such a great attitude - everyone else are losers without a taste for music. That's just being pigheaded. You don't have to like bands because everyone else thinks they are cool, or dislike bands like Korn just because everyone else thinks it is uncool (btw, I hate Korn). In my personal and humble opinion - all those freaks who trip out on mascara, black lipstick and those scarecrow looks are just posers.
And rock is - again, according my personal and humble opinion - listening to local bands, supporting the local music, buying the local albums, and attending the local gigs. People in East India and South India have a much more personal and distinct taste for music. Mumbai's scene is electronica.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Anorion said:


> ^ Some of the Grandpa music is great. I hate Pink Floyd's guts though. Don't listen to anything on that list except GnR and Led Zep. Music is about personal tastes and finding your sweet spot in the middle of all the nonsense floating around. If you like Elton John and Celine Dion, that's fine, you are not unfashionable, or stupid for liking that music. Music is not about - oh look at me - I listen to such awesome bands - I have such a great attitude - everyone else are losers without a taste for music. That's just being pigheaded. You don't have to like bands because everyone else thinks they are cool, or dislike bands like Korn just because everyone else thinks it is uncool (btw, I hate Korn). In my personal and humble opinion - all those freaks who trip out on mascara, black lipstick and those scarecrow looks are just posers.



Exactly. But there are muppets out there who call themselves the 'biggest fans of rock/metal/whatever' just to appear 'cool'. And most of the time these muppets don't know sh!t about music. As for my taste, I don't care what genre a song belongs to, if it sounds good to me.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 7, 2008)

The idea of listening to relatively lesser known bands in  India is really good.we all can pledge to listen to new recommendations by this forum's users.

About the grandpa music scene;my final opinion is plzzzzzzz listen and promote new bands that have the talent but not the looks or charisma.If it weren't for the internet we all would still be listening to VH1 rock.

i believe the only reason why these bands were were made gods was because they killed the better talent which was out there back then.they sold themselves to radio statons and video channels and that's why we know them.A good eg. to demonstrate this is there must be thousands of MF Hussains in this country now but just because they don't sellout they r not famous.people at the top are the ones who have sucked up to someone sometime in their carrer


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

I am always on a hunt for new bands. I have a couple of albums of some unsigned bands too .


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 7, 2008)

to all paranj,anorion,rated,klaw etc etc ...





> open another thread "lesser known metal bands " and post ur recomm. there ..we will also have a chance then to listen to them  but keep only lesser unkown bands in that


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 7, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> well give me a person who has never heard metallica before to say that.as i said earlier the instrumentation is very good.but that's it.no concept at all;lyrics suck as usual;anything new in the vocal style?NO.
> 
> why is rock in india always limited to Metallica,Megadeth,Iron Maiden,Led Zep,Nirvana,GnR,Pink Floyd,Black Sabbath,etc.Why listen to Grandpaa music?
> 
> JAAGO YOUNGISTAAN!!!!!


Concept album ? Metallica don't do such things. They are for bands like Pink Floyd and Dream Theater.

Lyrics suck and vocals are not good ? You must be out of your mind. This album has some of the deepest metallica vocals I have ever seen.

And yeah, rock in India is NOT limited to these bands. Its just that these are much better than common BS I hear. I love thrash metal in the style played by Metallica, Megadeth and Anthrax, but these modern thrash bands have hardly any music. All of them just over-use blast beats, double bass, roaring vocals which make no sense, gory themes and next to zero melody. Music is eternal. Look at indian classical music. Its been living for thousands of years. Similarly classical metal would also live on for eternity. Bands may die, but their music lives on forever, and people always exist to carry forward the legacy.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 7, 2008)

> And yeah, rock in India is NOT limited to these bands. Its just that these are much better than common BS I hear. I love thrash metal in the style played by Metallica, Megadeth and Anthrax, *but these modern thrash bands have hardly any music*. *All of them just over-use blast beats, double bass, roaring vocals which make no sense, gory themes and next to zero melody*. Music is eternal. Look at indian classical music. Its been living for thousands of years. Similarly classical metal would also live on for eternity. Bands may die, but their music lives on forever, and people always exist to carry forward the legacy.



I second you...++1 for that ..Metal is not only dhai dhai but meaningful lyrics and melody too in all that fast guitar strings and drum


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 7, 2008)

I am glad that atleast one guy agrees with me. I expected a flood of insults from this angry bacha crowd of neo-thrash fans.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I am glad that atleast one guy agrees with me. I expected a flood of insults from this angry bacha crowd of neo-thrash fans.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I am glad that atleast one guy agrees with me. I expected a flood of insults from this angry bacha crowd of neo-thrash fans.


Yup .....I fully agree with u abt these bacha crowd
(I am 26)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Concept album ? Metallica don't do such things. They are for bands like Pink Floyd and Dream Theater.
> 
> Lyrics suck and vocals are not good ? You must be out of your mind. This album has some of the deepest metallica vocals I have ever seen.
> 
> And yeah, rock in India is NOT limited to these bands. Its just that these are much better than common BS I hear. I love thrash metal in the style played by Metallica, Megadeth and Anthrax, but these modern thrash bands have hardly any music. _*All of them just over-use blast beats, double bass, roaring vocals which make no sense, gory themes*_ and next to zero melody. Music is eternal. Look at indian classical music. Its been living for thousands of years. Similarly classical metal would also live on for eternity. Bands may die, but their music lives on forever, and people always exist to carry forward the legacy.



Thats why I listen to them lolz.


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> to all paranj,anorion,rated,klaw etc etc ...


started one


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 8, 2008)

link to post kar deta yar
Here it is by out T159 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=986643&posted=1#post986643


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Thats why I listen to them lolz.


They are eliments which look great sometimes, but not when overused without an overhead melody. dream theater uses them all but its still highly complex and melodious. why ? because they also pay attention to other elements.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

^^I dont like much melody as long as there are growling vocals, fast drums and good riffs and guitar playing. Thats why I shifted from Thrash to Death and Black.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

So did someone get their hands on ac dc's latest album black ice. It is better than death magnetic


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 8, 2008)

Black Ice ? My review on it is comming soon.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 8, 2008)

^^I never liked AC/DC... dunno why. I only have two albums.... Let There Be Rock and the one with Highway to Hell... did not like the band at all. Can be just my dumb choice.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone heard of Van Hallen here ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 13, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And yeah, rock in India is NOT limited to these bands. Its just that these are much better than common BS I hear. I love thrash metal in the style played by Metallica, Megadeth and Anthrax, but these modern thrash bands have hardly any music. All of them just over-use blast beats, double bass, roaring vocals which make no sense, gory themes and next to zero melody. Music is eternal. Look at indian classical music. Its been living for thousands of years. Similarly classical metal would also live on for eternity. Bands may die, but their music lives on forever, and people always exist to carry forward the legacy.


Glad to know that you have the same views as I .
NDTV good times does a show on such "not-mainstream" bands. (dont remember the show'z name)
The points I underlined is a picture of what I saw there, with nail polished fingers, dog tags, mohawks, wild screaming, some fancy riffs and other crap. No substance.


----------



## The Outsider (Nov 14, 2008)

thrash neither starts nor ends with "Metallica, Megadeth and Anthrax" similarly Hetfield & Mustaine aren't the only "omg cool" vocalists either


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 14, 2008)

^^Corey Taylor is a good vocalist.

And actually Slayer was one of the earliest Thrash Metal bands.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ Paranj becomes Psycho ?? Kpower mania zyada accha tha  

K POWer !!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 14, 2008)

^lol


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 14, 2008)

These days I'm hooked on to, Bloc Party and Crash. They ain't Metal band but they sure rock the hell out of ma room!


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 15, 2008)

Guys, IM is coming to India again.
Feb 15th, 2009 @Bangalore. (LINK)

2-3 days ago d news came in Times of India, that they "MAY" do a show b4 or aftr the actual date @Mumbai.

Last time they came (This year, 1st, Feb) I missed d show as I was alone in d city.
This time I don't wanna miss. Any one interested to attend (if its in Mumbai only), plz contact me.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 15, 2008)

I will have to miss this. 
I have my 12th standard board examinations and various entrance examinations comming up


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 15, 2008)

someone over here had mentioned in flames coming.is it true?????
they r really good.

currently diggin demon hunter(christian rock) and BTBAM(between the buried and me)(grindcore metal)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 15, 2008)

^^Hey you are that talented guy who thinks every band is talentless.... hail dude \m/.

Anyways, I would like to attend the concert but I live far from B'Lore and have exams .


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 15, 2008)

Anymore details of the Live Earth Concert in Mumbai?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 16, 2008)

i'm visiting bangalore on jan10th i'm gonna make a thread to help me out with the trip but if the concert's then,then that'd be great


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 16, 2008)

Currently listening to Nightwish (Symphonic Power Metal).

It's so sad that Tarja Turunen left the band. She had a beautiful opera voice.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 16, 2008)

^^Yup. Nightwish is a great band indeed.


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 16, 2008)

the new female singer isnt that bad.in few years she will be as equivalent  to tarja.Since i am black metalhead and after listening to album like "once" the band is striving towards commercial gothic **** mallcore.the previous album wishmaster and before where all nice but after wishmaster everything is going into pit.
its just my personal opinion upon these bands.


----------



## The Outsider (Nov 19, 2008)

new nightwish sounds like uhm, lamb of god with a chick vocalist  their earlier works were way more tolerable.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2009)

hey guys, suggest me some latest albums having lots and lots and lots of guitar.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 16, 2009)

Dude, can't recommend any new album having that much guitar.
But, currently I'm addicted to discography of "Yngwie Malmsteen". He's awesome.
In queue is Steve Vai (am I late to listen him? but, better late than never, what say)

Just try ur hand on "Yngwie Malmsteen". My first of him was "Black Star".


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> hey guys, suggest me some latest albums having lots and lots and lots of guitar.


That's a bit n00bish if you ask me (I mean no offence here)
Asking about a song with lots of guitar is like asking Tendulkar what is his favourite shot. 
You'll need to be more specific.
Again, I mean no offence, I'm just trying to help you.
What genre? Have you listened to metal before? Did you like it? What kind of songs are you looking for?
Hope you got the drift...
PS. A huge thanks for whoever bumped this thread. 

Currently I'll recommend Eluvietie
A great folk metal band (bagpipes, flutes, hurdy-gurdy et all with the distortion we all know and love  ) 
Check out "Your Gaulish War", "Inis Mona" and "Primordial Breath"


----------



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2009)

I know it's n00bish as I have started trying rock these days. I liked AC/DC, Linkin Park, Aerosmith. Somthing in lines of these.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 16, 2009)

Phir to merawala sun.
Plz, plz..u'l like it very much.

More for u:-
Led Zeppelin
Black Sabbath
Iron Maiden
Steve Vai


----------



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2009)

^^rhitwick. Thanks a lot. Will try your recommendation.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2009)

I thing desiibond is asking for power metal... throw some at im

A few days ago, heard a new (? maybe not, new for me) power metal band from Bangalore called Dhwesha... the lyrics were in kannada... they were pretty good, reminded me of Rudra. 

Throwing Elvenking and Human Fortress in, for those into power metal.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 16, 2009)

Power Metal eh ?

How about Children of Bodom (its not melo-death so please dont argue), Edguy, Pantera (their album power metal) and likes ? They are some awesome power metal works!

For guitar :-
1) Steve Vai
2) Joe Satriani (god of all )
3) Eric Clapton (has vocals and lyrics too)
4) Stevie Ray Vaughan (who can forget a blues and a guitar legend)
5) Yngwie Malmsteen (shreeeeeed!)
6) Eric Johnson (^_^)


Also try famous works like Metallica, Megadeth, Testament (mediocore but highly hyped band), Scorpions, Black Sabbath, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd (HowTF can people forget Gilmour ?), etc

Also lesser known bands like Vio-Lence, Overkill, Death, Morbid Angel, Metal Church, etc (i know the list mixed genre).


I am currently hooked to AC/DC!


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2009)

@thewisecrab
Yeah, like Eluvietie too... check out Mithotyn, Tyr, Dreamtale and Skyclad. Great stuff, particularly skyclad. 
Love the way these bands mixed their mythology with the music. 
Wish bands back here did it... most of em go only for black/death stuff with loads of growling and screaming.


----------



## hsr (Mar 16, 2009)

oh my god, i am late here, too late.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 16, 2009)

Anorion said:


> @thewisecrab
> Yeah, like Eluvietie too... check out Mithotyn, Tyr, Dreamtale and Skyclad. Great stuff, particularly skyclad.
> Love the way these bands mixed their mythology with the music.
> Wish bands back here did it... most of em go only for black/death stuff with loads of growling and screaming.


I didnt like Tyr, will have a look at others.



desiibond said:


> I know it's n00bish as I have started trying rock these days. I liked AC/DC, Linkin Park, Aerosmith. Somthing in lines of these.


OK.
Iron Maiden, Breaking Benjamin, Eluvietie, Nine Inch Nails should do if you are looking for melodic yet heavy metal.
Check out Children Of Bodom for death metal (dont mind the lyrics, it's got great guitar riffs and keyboard solos)


----------



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks guys for recommendations.Let me try Iron Maide, Joe Satriani and Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 17, 2009)

WTF!!!

Wheres disturbed,breaking benjamin,bullet for my valentine,trivium,threat signal and more in the list??

People seem to be mixing rock with metal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 17, 2009)

desiibond said:


> I know it's n00bish as I have started trying rock these days. I liked AC/DC, Linkin Park, Aerosmith. Somthing in lines of these.



Switchfoot maybe? Listen to Switchfoot's "Meant To Live" first. 

The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - "In Fate's Hands", "Misery Loves Its Company", "Seventeen Ain't So Sweet", "Waiting" }---------- If you're looking for something melodic!

And you can always try Three Days Grace - "Animal I Have Become", "I Hate Everything About You", "Pain".

Oh and I almost forgot ->  A Static Lullaby. 

DISCLAIMER: Don't flame me if the bands I mentioned don't fall into the 'pure' (is there such a thing?) metal genre as such.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 17, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Thanks guys for recommendations.Let me try Iron Maide, Joe Satriani and Yngwie Malmsteen


From Iron Maiden, I'll recommend any song from any album (as all are great)
But if I do have to pick a few, I'd go with Hallowed Be Thy Name, Fear Of The Dark and The Number Of The Beast.


----------



## hsr (Mar 17, 2009)

thewisecrab, Children of bodom, Lamb of god are like brothers, heavy guitaring... (they both sound alike )


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 17, 2009)

i am not much into metal but i listen to bands such as - system of a down, disturbed, seether, staind, drowning pool, korn, breaking benjamin,static-x, papa roach, poets of the fall, green day, nirvana, marilyn manson etc.....do i count as a metalhead??
please suggest me some other similar bands...i am not into heavy metal & i can't listen to children of bodom or cradle of filth stuff.


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2009)

^^Anyone who can listen to *My Dying Bride* continuously for one hour is a pro level metalhead


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Trivium* and *Atreyu* for the moment , hehe


----------



## Anorion (Mar 17, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> i am not much into metal but i listen to bands such as - system of a down, disturbed, seether, staind, drowning pool, korn, breaking benjamin,static-x, papa roach, poets of the fall, green day, nirvana, marilyn manson etc.....do i count as a metalhead??
> please suggest me some other similar bands...i am not into heavy metal & i can't listen to children of bodom or cradle of filth stuff.



hmm... try classics Blue Oyester Cult, Whitesnake, Alice Cooper, Kiss, Judas Priest, Deep Purple, Motormouth and Saxon.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 17, 2009)

thanx anorion


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 17, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^Anyone who can listen to *My Dying Bride* continuously for one hour is a pro level metalhead


yeah????then please suggest some songs...i would like to try them..


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 17, 2009)

^the dreadful hours.my fav track by them.but no listening to doom metal(MDB) is listening to good metal but not pro.

Listening to Cynic is the most pro-metal thing 1 can do period.

any genre best music of it is rated here.
*www.sputnikmusic.com/feature.php?id=5110


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 11, 2009)

Well guys here's *THE* news...

*Guns N’ Roses to rock India in November *



> GUNS N' Roses, one of the most successful rock bands in world history, will be performing in India this November. The legendary rock band fronted by Axl Rose, have signed on to perform at the Palace Grounds in Bangalore, reported Contactmusic.
> "It is true that we are bringing Guns N' Roses to India. As of now, I can tell you that the Bangalore concert has been confirmed. We're still in talks with people in Mumbai and Delhi, so let's hope that works out. However, there is a good chance we can take the band to Shillong as well," said Raj Sinha, director of Rhapsody Inc, the company organising the Bangalore concert.


Source: *epaper.timesofindia.com/Default/Sc...eLabel=18&EntityId=Ar01803&ViewMode=HTML&GZ=T

(*Economic Times, 11th Sept,2009, last page, bottom section*) 

BUT, when I visited their site there is no mention of this tour. Even there is no mention of tours beyond 2007
I can only say its a very badly managed site.

Bangaloreans cheer........ (why do all Rock bands come to B'lore only   )


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 11, 2009)

^^ cuz blore crowd is young, energetic,most of IT junta is there plus its PUB CITY of Asia (har 10 kadam pe daaru ki dukaan)


----------



## Anorion (Sep 11, 2009)

^noticed that too. I just counted around my grandmother's house in Bangalore. 1 medical shop, 2 temples, 1 school, 8 wine shops. 
If GnR goes to Shillong, that would be a better option than going to Bangalore or Mumbai. Shillong is reputed to have a great local rock scene, but I have heard tell that some people do Bhangra instead of headbang. People in Bangalore rock concerts don't headbang or mosh, (some of them just stare fixatedly at the stage with barely a sign of movement) which is a mainstay of almost every concert in Mumbai, which is a little strange.
Btw, get hold of tracks from Dhwesha if possible - great Bangalore metal act. 
Just a little excercise to compare India's taste against the world's... head over to last.fm and look at the most popular bands chalked up against India's most popular bands. When it comes to rock, we choose the older bands instead of the contemporary ones. When it comes to metal, we choose the harsher stuff instead of the tamer acts.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 11, 2009)

GnR sucks,Chinese democracy sucked.GnR is a band for n00bs.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 11, 2009)

A big thank you for rhitwick for bumping this thread...

However, I must remind you, GnRs sucks big time without Slash, a highly over-rated band without him IMO.

Waiting for the official release of Endgame! 

For all you metal-heads, check out this article: (language may be inflammatory, not violent though)
*domlawsonlikesheavymetalmorethanyou.blogspot.com/2009/07/megadeth-are-better-than-metallica.html 

A classic Megadeth vs. Metallica post


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 11, 2009)

we dont need this thread as most of the guys here are music n00bs.btw porcupine tree coming to india. i'm goin to watch 'em


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 12, 2009)

^^
Yeah..I heard...

There were widespread rumours that CoB might come for Mood I, I laughed it off though I hoped they would come. 

Porcupine tree is pretty great though


----------



## Krow (Sep 12, 2009)

^Hey crab.... thanks for awesome blog link, now my mag has SIX pages filled and i haven't added the pictures yet! Edited all the swearwords and the rest is the same. Thanks again. Could you find a picture that would suit the writings of the blog? One that is nice for an A4 page. You know, like megadeth vs Metallica wallpaper.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 12, 2009)

*megadeth.rockmetal.art.pl/related_metallica.html


----------



## Krow (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks mate! Half the job done!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 13, 2009)

I really don't care much about GnR coming to bangalore. Don't like 'em too much. But I wish METALLICA comes to bangalore some day.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 13, 2009)

^^
Check out the link I posted earlier on this page. You'll realise why I'm having a grudge that Megedeth came to Bangalore, not Mumbai

Metallica had 5 insanely great albums since their inception, now they seem like a bunch of old guys trying to act like 20yr olds  (Check out their concert in 2006-Rock Am Ring, it sucked big time)

Megadeth have been 'thrash-metal' all the way (except for Risk) and can still play with the same intensity as they did 20yrs ago. 

Your call?


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

^The blog influenced me too. I'll listen to more of megadeth now.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 13, 2009)

^^
The guy is speaking sense IMO, not trolling or causing flame wars. Think about it, after Cliff Burton died, what did Metallica have? 

Master Of Puppets, Ride The Lightning, Justice for All - By Cliff Burton totally (AJFA used most of the demos Cliff had recorded earlier. Only One, Blackened were added after inclusion of Newsted)

Hit The Lights, Kill 'em All - Mustaine and Burton. Period. 

The Black Album was the only one that was successful after Burton's death. After they that, it all went down hill.


BTW, it's Mustaine's B'day today


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

LOL! Happy Birthday Dave Mustaine! Keep off drugs please... 

I always admired the way Dave fought back after his hand injury.  Personally I like the Black Album the most.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 18, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Check out the link I posted earlier on this page. You'll realise why I'm having a grudge that Megedeth came to Bangalore, not Mumbai
> 
> Metallica had 5 insanely great albums since their inception, now they seem like a bunch of old guys trying to act like 20yr olds  (Check out their concert in 2006-Rock Am Ring, it sucked big time)
> ...


While I agree MD has more power, its also because mustaine keeps firing members. Metallica has been *almost* the same since a long time.

And no way did Load and ReLoad albums suck. They had some REALLY GR8 songs like The Outlaw Torn.

They were not ALWAYS thrash but whats wrong with a little change ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 19, 2009)

Try Scar Symmetry.Melo death.
Btw guys.When is porcupine tree coming??IIT Mumbai is it?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 19, 2009)

^Chennai I think... 

And to the person who said GnR is a band of n00bs :- Yeah, agreed that after Slash, Izzy and all left the band, it all went downhill but before that, it was a great band. Listen to Welcome to the Jungle, Sweet Child o' Mine, Patience, etc and you will come to know.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 19, 2009)

PT to IIT Bombay (Mood Indigo) in December 

And I never said GnR sucked, ie. with Slash that is


----------



## swatkat (Sep 21, 2009)

Slightly off-topic. But, check this superb guitar rendition of Contra's "Jungle" theme:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5JlGQ5orL8
BTW, Contra is a cult classic video game.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 21, 2009)

^who doesnt know abt contra


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 21, 2009)

i hope ppl stop listenin to individual songs and rate a band and rather listen to complete albums.

and 80 pc of the ppl here in india dont go beyond megadeth,dimmu borgir,children of bodom( god i loved them,before n00bs invaded 'em)

listenin to my dying bride continuosly is pro for some.meh.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 21, 2009)

@swatkat
Who doesn't know about contra? 
and yeah, that cover is OK, not great, but decent.

@XTerminator

No nubs here dude. All seasoned MetalHeads


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 21, 2009)

Check out this song guys:

Song: Every Day Is Exactly The Same
Album: Wanted ( 2008 ) soundtrack
Band: Nine Inch Nails

Its an example of a lead riff played only on drums. AND ITS AWESOME


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 22, 2009)

what about "the who" ..."red hot chilli peppers".."pink floyd"  i guess u talk about rock too..  (i'm a huge fan of 'em)

besides the most of the bands mentioned, i also listen to slipknot,the ramones,sex pistols,motorhead and stevie nicks..recently i've been listening to some songs of coheed and cambria


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 22, 2009)

I <3 Metal:A Headbanger's Journey


----------



## Anorion (Sep 22, 2009)

^they only came to Mumbai in India though.


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 22, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> GnR sucks,Chinese democracy sucked.GnR is a band for n00bs.



Are you serious? Ever heard 'Estranged'???


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 22, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> Are you serious? Ever heard 'Estranged'???


Uh..November Rain, Paradise City, Sweet Child O' Mine?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 22, 2009)

But I always felt GnR lacked strong enough vocals. [PERSONAL OPINION].


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2009)

^GnR's vocals complemented their music. The vocals were unorthodox and hence struck an instant chord with the fans. Anyways, GnR is a classic act when you consider the Slash days. Now it is, wel, not so good.


----------



## asingh (Sep 22, 2009)

Well..I regular post on this site..bumped upon this thread...could not resist posting..here..

Have always been a rock N roll fan....and metal fan...!

My favorites..have/are been:

1. AC/DC - Heavy from down under. Gloomy rifts.
2. Black Sabbath -- specially with Ronnie James Dio. (Part of unholy trinity)
3. Cinderalla -- Fizzled out to soon. But excellent lyrics.
4. Deep Purple  -- Love Ritchie Blackmore, even if he has an attitude problem (Part of unholy trinity)
5. Dio   - Diamonds is my favorite album
7. Eagles - Outlaws and rockstars
8. Europe - Maine Pyar Kiya original
9. Firehouse - Modernists with rock/metal touch
10. Grand Funk Railroad - vintage/excellent
11. Iron Maiden - Eddie still rules man. Ryme of the ancient mariner. What lead...!
12. Judas Priest -- twin lead guitar (KK Downing/Glen Tipton)
13. KISS -- Simmooooooooooons
14. Led Zeppelin - The grand fathers of rock. (Part of unholy trinity)
15. Motley Crue - lots of punk hair..but good songs. 
16. Pink Floyd - GODS
17. Ozzy Osbourne -- solo career. Sounds as if he is singing from a tunnel. Haunting
19. Scorpions - learnt english so could become rock stars
20. Rainbow - Temple of the King. Dio has one of the best voices
21. Dire Straits  - Mark Knofler -- best guitarist. Same league as Clapton
22. Van Halen - Inventor of tap guitaring
23. White Lion - probably only band with NO bad songs
24. Whitesnake - David Coverdale sails his solo ship. So very successful.

Basically if you notice:

1. All are non-contemporary band.
2. Heavily lead guitar oriented.
3. Were gods during their time.
4. Were crazy.


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2009)

^We share quite a few of our fav bands.  Led Zepp is my fav as of now.


----------



## latino_ansari (Sep 22, 2009)

@asigh : 
Dude all the bands u posted rock... They are in my favourites list too... currently addicted to cinderalla... Keep rocking


----------



## asingh (Sep 22, 2009)

And believe me or not..

I even have LPs of some of these bands. Pure Vinyl. Deep Purple, Black Sabbath, Eagles...!

And currently my room has a KISS calendar, which I framed in glass. Its 2 years old, but still framed. All the four (Stanly, Simmons, Frehley, Criss), are on it with full masks and outfit.....!


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 27, 2009)

Today is Clifford Lee Burton's 23rd Death Anniversary 

R.I.P. Cliff 

For those of you who dont know who he is : 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cliff_Burton

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KpxOmksHrY
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQQfnADT3Q8

A truly amazing bass player and composer


----------



## internet13444 (Sep 27, 2009)

R.I.P cliff burton.
Simple interest calculator calculation rates mortgage compound high interest savings account​


----------



## Krow (Sep 27, 2009)

Cliff Burton FTW... RIP!


----------



## skippednote (Sep 28, 2009)

Megadeth FTW .....Endgame ROX


----------



## metalfan (May 29, 2010)

*Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

With all those hannah montana , jonas brothers and R&B stuff dont u all think that Rock(specially Heavy Metal) has lost its Air play its been a while since a great rock album, Bands are breaking like hell, rock musicians are also dying lyk Bird flu chicken .................IS IT THE END OF ROCK ?????? 
And secondly arent u all pissed of all those 3 days Grace and all that Alt Rock Scene Frankly speaking me is ..


----------



## thewisecrab (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

You need to know where to look for it, thats all. And no, it'll never die.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^+1 to above. 

You just need to know where to look. What about crap and utterly gross bands like Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit, etc monickered with the 'rock' genre ? This is the main reason why real 'rock' or 'metal' is losing popularity. Dont blame Hannah Montana (though she is atrocious too). Montana is a pop singer. But bands like Linkin Park call themselves 'rock'. Rock, my ass.

As per me, I listen to old bands. I used to listen to a lot of 'Tallica before but now I mostly delve in death/black. Death, Necrophagist, Entombed, Nevermore, Absu, etc being my favs now. I hardly listen to anything remotely popular except for Megadeth .


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

+1, rock can never die. LP was never rock, i think what they sing is alternative rock or something but not rock precisely. 
BTW i love listening to Bullet for my valentine, Megadeth , iron maiden, system of a down, korn and Slipknot.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^^

Although I have to admit YellPee, Limpy Biscuit Factory are not worth describing, I *did* get into metal through them if I look back to 3years ago at THIS very moment. 

And yes, I've recently dived into As I Lay Dying and Behemoth, with the occasional Amon Amarth, Sabaton, Kreator, Kalmah, Bodom, Sodom, and Megadeth. 

EDIT YellPEE is NOT alternate, you can classify Slash, Marty Friedman's acts as alternate rock. YellPee is just nu-metal.


----------



## XTerminator (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

whoever created this thread -> please shut it before im tempted to post me views:flu-evil-grin2:


----------



## metalfan (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

People are also very much against rock as they find so called pop singer's(Hannah montana :AGAIN songs easy to listen and blame all metal genre to be lyk headbanging and producing distorted thumping and growl, I mean my friends always say that ppl into metal are crazy weirdos. this just blows me down ..........

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------

Ur on the first page and typing "whoever created this thread" I guess i have no fear from ur temptations


----------



## thewisecrab (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

@Xterminator type away, with luck, I might be able to convince mods to shift this to "Fight Club" "


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Not dead. Never will be.


----------



## red dragon (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

No!As for myself all the crap like LP,LB never really existed.I am still stuck up wiith good old Led Zep,Sabbath,Purple etc with occassional Megadeth,Metallica,Opeth and bands like those.The last musical movement I really cared about was grunge,and still in love with Alice in chains,Nirvana,NIN and Jane`s addiction.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

perhaps i shouldn't even be posting this(since i'll be badly criticised anyway..he he) but i listen to bands such as- Muse, Rise Against, Rev Theory, Alkaline Trio, Keane, Stone Temple Pilots, The Smashing Pumpkins etc..i don't think these can even be classified as rock.

Apart from these i also listen to singers & bands like- James Blunt, Butch Walker, Lady Gaga, One Republic, Owl City, The Script etc...

Recently i've started listening to The Veronicas..i checked one of their live performances on youtube & they sing really well live. there are a lot of singers who sound good on record but suck when they sing live.for instance- kesha(she can't sing ****)

Is Eluveitie considered metal? cause thats the only band i have listened to a lot & IMO they are really good(but i'm sure i am mistaken, i have limited knowledge when it comes to metal).

My point is- listen to what you like. there's no point in comparing different musical genres..let Pop & R&B stay where they are.but Comparisons within a genre is actually quite necessary.so that bands like LP & LB can be kicked out.these bands would actually suck no matter what genre they were in.

Start Killing me now...


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

I m all post-rock now. I like eits. Sometime mono and russian circles.


----------



## ico (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

But this thread may die one day.


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

No, Rock music cannot die unless the millions of hardcore fans, in all scenes (underground or otherwise) abandon it.

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------

You guys watch the movie "Metal : A Headbangers Journey" and its sequel "Global Metal" then continue this discussion.

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------




red dragon said:


> No!As for myself all the crap like LP,LB never really existed.I am still stuck up wiith good old Led Zep,Sabbath,Purple etc with occassional Megadeth,Metallica,Opeth and bands like those.The last musical movement I really cared about was grunge,and still in love with Alice in chains,Nirvana,NIN and Jane`s addiction.



+1 ^_^ I am into Deep Purple at the moment. Love the leads on Highway Star and Burn.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Muse is an alt band but I like it cause they are original and don't derive all their songs from a single song. They experiment with stuff and I like their songs. Very unique and differnet sounding. Plus their live shows are totally worth checking out .


----------



## Stuge (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

none of the genre is dying neither classical ,jazz ,rock ,pop .infact new genres will be introduced or developed as per the changing trends .also music tastes changes with age too .


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Yeah at first I was picky. Whenever I was talking about music with my friends, I would act elitist. I was always like 'Man pop sucks. Listen to real music'... and my friends used to tell me 'Metal is just noise dude'.

Not it's like my friends tell me 'Metal is just noise dude' and I just reply 'Well I listen to a lot of noise then . And I wouldn't prefer to change it'.

I don't try to change others taste now. It only backfires lol


----------



## prasath_digit (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



celldweller1591 said:


> +1, rock can never die. LP was never rock, i think what they sing is alternative rock or something but not rock precisely.
> BTW i love listening to Bullet for my valentine, Megadeth , iron maiden, system of a down, korn and Slipknot.



Linkin Park was of the *Nu Metal* genre. while their final album had more classical note and evoked more negative responses.... 

---------- Post added at 05:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 AM ----------




Psychosocial said:


> Yeah at first I was picky. Whenever I was talking about music with my friends, I would act elitist. I was always like 'Man pop sucks. Listen to real music'... and my friends used to tell me 'Metal is just noise dude'.
> 
> Not it's like my friends tell me 'Metal is just noise dude' and I just reply 'Well I listen to a lot of noise then . And I wouldn't prefer to change it'.
> 
> I don't try to change others taste now. It only backfires lol



Ya, me too had the same mind set...now i've understood myself & others well...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

I like music that sounds good to me. I don't care what genre it belongs to.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

listen to what you like... why are you worried with what others like... some people listen to pop some to rap,even though i hate it... there's no point in changing there opinion because they wont

i dont listen to metal... i'm into post rock,punk rock, soundtracks & alternative rock
and i love LP & like a few songs of limpbizkit....

metal fans consider them as blasphemy but u know they are famous cause they are actually good & people like listening to them

so dont worry and just listen to the genre u like...

every decade has its own music movement ... every decade belongs to some genre


----------



## XTerminator (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Alright.the firing begins:

1.





> I like music that sounds good to me. I don't care what genre it belongs to.





2.





> You guys watch the movie "Metal : A Headbangers Journey" and its sequel "Global Metal" then continue this discussion.



its a documentary  and if you liked its sequel,then all i can do is  all i did was facepalm when i saw sam dunn cover india.

3.





> Is Eluveitie considered metal?



ever heard of the genre folk metal?

4.





> LP was never rock, i think what they sing is alternative rock or something but not rock precisely.



who is he?and where did he come from 

5.





> so that bands like LP & LB can be kicked out.these bands would actually suck no matter what genre they were in.



kid im sure you're the one who listened to LP the most,everyone does when they 'start' listenin rock.

i bet most of the people who argue about metal being the greatest genre of em all dont know most indie albums often tend to pwn metal albums when it comes to ftw-ness.

Also about time people focussed on listening to the entire albums rather than listen to just the band's singles (which are often as cheesy as hell),rather than fighting on whether a particular genre is dead.

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------

Also,mega lol at this



> With all those hannah montana , jonas brothers and R&B stuff dont u all think that Rock(specially Heavy Metal) has lost its Air play its been a while since a great rock album, Bands are breaking like hell, rock musicians are also dying lyk Bird flu chicken .................IS IT THE END OF ROCK ??????



i hope you realise rock and metal are 2 entirely different genres


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Dude, but metal has some of the the most talentd artists out there in all genres put together.

<WRT 1st post>
Maiden almost never got any air play, yet they fill stadiums around the world, during their tours. Now, thats legendary...


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

@ wisecrab abd prasath : what about their album "minutes to midnight"? It wasnt nu-metal !


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^ I don't know what to call LP anymore...


----------



## XTerminator (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



> metal has some of the the most talentd artists out there in all genres put together.



clearly you havent researched before commenting,id have given you loads of non-metal artists who ftw,but i like to keep my digs to myself.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



XTerminator_09 said:


> clearly you havent researched before commenting,id have given you loads of non-metal artists who ftw,but i like to keep my digs to myself.



totally agreed...don't judge a musician by his genre...judge him by his talent..in india most singers like sonu nigam, sukhwinder singh, shreya ghoshal, sunidhi chauhan sing very well as playback singers & also when singing live..there are a lot of singers in the west who's songs will be big hits but when it comes to singing live(where their songs can't be edited)..they are really bad...


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^^ Oh yeah, I have researched alright befroe commenting.

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------

I am talking abt guitarists, bassists and drummers.

---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------

@himadri, we are talking rock here...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> ^^ Oh yeah, I have researched alright befroe commenting.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...




well if you'd been clear in your earlier post & specifically talked about metal & rock genres, i wouldn't even have posted...but you did say "*metal has some of the the most talentd artists out there in all genres  put together*" which compares all genres in all aspects ranging from vocalists to musicians.this is why i brought forth the comparison.


----------



## prasath_digit (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



celldweller1591 said:


> @ wisecrab abd prasath : what about their album "minutes to midnight"? It wasnt nu-metal !



Ya its their first *non-Nu Metal* album....i think it belongs to classic rock or somethin....don know precisely wat genre it belongs to....in the original album CD, which I bought, they've mentioned tat this is their most hard-worked album!!!! ....anyway i didn't like it as much as their previous albums like *Hybrid Theory & Meteora*
*www.freewebs.com/get-yo-info/lp.jpg


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^Really liked Hybrid Theory and Meteora. Reanimation was where the ****age began.

^^Then I am right..


----------



## prasath_digit (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> ^Really liked Hybrid Theory and Meteora. Reanimation was where the ****age began.
> 
> ^^Then I am right..



I'm a die-hard LP fan during the *hybrid theory & meteora* era, Infact my 5-yr old e-mail-id is *prasath.linkinpark@gmail.com* ...............everything changed with *Minutes to Midnight*...........


----------



## red dragon (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



himadri_sm said:


> perhaps i shouldn't even be posting this(since i'll be badly criticised anyway..he he) but i listen to bands such as- Muse, Rise Against, Rev Theory, Alkaline Trio, Keane, Stone Temple Pilots, The Smashing Pumpkins etc..i don't think these can even be classified as rock.
> 
> 
> Start Killing me now...


 Hey come on!Muse,Smashing Pumpkins,STP etc are great bands.They are any day better than some crappy metal and glam rock bands.


----------



## XTerminator (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

before continuing the argument people need to learn the different genres and bands that come under them


----------



## red dragon (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

i hope you realise rock and metal are 2 entirely different genres [/QUOTE]
 So What do you call Black Sabbath?Please do not confuse poor souls like us with your super acurate classification of music,specially rock music.

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ------


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



XTerminator_09 said:


> before continuing the argument people need to learn the different genres and bands that come under them



yeah..i only listen to what i feel is good, what i like..so i have a limited knowledge when it comes to genres & different bands....


----------



## rkneo11 (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Currently it is not dying...
But all of you have to remember that cultures change and the new generation will have new tastes... One day or the other rock will die and there is nothing anyone can do about it


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Like I give a ****. I don't care what that kid living in the next house is listening to. I will listen what I want to. I have the music with me and nobody can take it away.


----------



## XTerminator (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



> So What do you call Black Sabbath?



your sorry brains would do well to grasp that sabbath was the first band who can be considered in the 'metal' genre.Though i couldnt care less about them


----------



## RavS (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Well, let me be true and say that I like LP and Green Day. And I have just started listening to Metallica, Nirvana and Finger Eleven.

I know what LP and Green Day play can't technically be called Rock (may be Punk Rock, Alt Rock, Nu Metal or something).

Well I have been thinking there must be a lot of great Rock and Metal bands out there. But just didn't know. Well, I got to know about a lot of bands here. Thanks, all of you mates for sharing your preferred bands!

So, let me listen to them now, increase my Rock knowledge and become a 'true' rock fan!!

And as for the original topic of this thread, well I would like to say...
The 'Rock and Metal' were here even before the man existed on this planet. And don't worry, they will remain here even after human extinguishes.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

before i start.plz move this to the fight club section

I understand that most of you are kids who still j*** off on anything "cool" so i'll try not to reason with your teenage delusional hormones or worse with your inherent poor music taste.here we go

A. Linkin Park rejuvenated the nu-metal genre and every real music fan must respect hybrid theory for that.

B. Rock/Metal isnt dead.its just that your urban *sses have been too lazy to dig it coz you're too busy trying to impress people on facebook or watching reality mtv with your buddies

C. hannah montana and the other stuff mentioned is for the disney audience.and you cant deny anything that makes kids happy.you need to be tolerant kid;especially in our country.

D. somebody mentioned post-rock.great going dude.p-rock super ftw

E. @himadri_sm dont listen to everything you get.plz understand the music.you've got some worthwhile artists

F. Most guys everywhere listen to a load of crap with some diamonds in the rough without realizing the irony in their music taste.i don't condemn any of them but i do know that most of them do it for the cool factor which imo is absolutely stupid.

G. Metal which is known to general public is 90% pure unadulterated sh*t.and most bands comprising of the remaining 10% have a lifespan of 1/2 good albums.If metal is your instinctive choice then the sub genres are the ones which really fuel the metal elite.by sub genres i never mean to talk about thrash,symphonic black or some of power metal

I know most of you guys take music as escapist entertainment from your "burdened and busy" lives but if you fail to realize that,music can never die or that mainstream music getting to you is because of your own insecurity,then my friends you can never enjoy good music which is as ethereal as the smell of (music)n00bism on your bodies


----------



## thewisecrab (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

You people SERIOUSLY need to have a crash course in genres.  I'm not good at it, but confusing metal and rock as "one" is mega 

Secondly, who in the world says "M3t@LL RULEZZZ??" Strange lads them, classical comes first IMO, talented bunch always present in classical music. Next is metal. 

Ranting against LP and LB is pure bullcrap. WE HAVE ALL BEEN THERE. It's because of these guys that metal is having my followers now, once in, they move on to better stuff.  My own brother gave LP a run in, and like me, is now listening to thrash metal now. So by ranting against it, you are creating hypocrisy. Yes, its not good anymore, but I'm sure I would recommend it FIRST if anybody asks "How did you start listening to metal?"

Agreed, better artists are there, and LP isnt great. But I doubt whether ANYONE would've dived head first into Bodom or Kreator 

Finally, I reitterate. ROCK AND METAL ARE TWO DIFFERENT THINGS. And neither will die. If the OP feels so, he doesnt know where to look.


----------



## red dragon (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



XTerminator_09 said:


> your sorry brains would do well to grasp that sabbath was the first band who can be considered in the 'metal' genre.Though i couldnt care less about them


Listen you arrogant prick,it is not only Sabbath but Zeppelin and Purple also started this new movement,and metal was and is still considered as a subgenre of rock.Now bands like Judas Priest,Motorhead came in,removed the blues influence and introduced some punk into it.Then came the NWOBHM,Maiden being the pioneer.It was the time when metal became extremely popular.
I grew up with all these bands,so you do not have to think about my sorry brain and my knowledge of music and metal to be precise.Just do not confuse others with your meticulous classification of rock and metal,keep it to yourself.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^^
Dont rant against Xterminator, he and Psychosocial knows far more than anyone of us combined


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^kid you read that on wikipedia or some "metal" docu.no movement was started by them.their mellow take on the real underground movement made them famous


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Dont rant against Xterminator, he and Psychosocial knows far more than anyone of us combined



If this is sarcasm than lol 

If not sarcasm than please take out my name. I don't know anything. I suit to myself. People around me call my musical taste garbage and some of them even call me crazy because my playlist has a Necrophagist song followed by a Rachminov composition followed by A.R. Rahman's Behene De. 

And yeah I do know a bit about metal cause I really like that genre in whole except nu-metal, alt metal, metalcore and deathcore.

.


----------



## XTerminator (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

well this is the reason i wasnt posting at the first place.People take their ignorance for my arrogance


----------



## red dragon (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Nothing was really wrong with rock rap or nu metal,infact Aerosmith did it way back with the epic Walk This Way. Bands like Rage against the machine and korn were the real pioneers of this genre.Bands like Bizkit simply destroyed the movement.Linkin park was nothing more than a boyband,even bizkit were better,they had the great guitarst Wes Borland.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

And thewisecrab is right. Look at the irony of my username. It is from the time when I was into Slipknot and stuff. 

The other irony is I that I was the biggest LP fan on TDF . And oh, I still think Minutes to Midnight was the best album they made. And most people think Slipknot's new album is bad and even here, I like it more than their previous attempts. Though I dont listen to both this bands now.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^^
I know a few too, so not sarcasm. 

And atleast you are tolerant, unlike some people  I despise Bollywood, other than a few class acts, and I love classical, western classical ie, works of Bach and Tchaikovsky are always in my playlist. 

As long as you are open, you know your sh1t.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^ Yeah, but some people take tolerance for noobism.


----------



## red dragon (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



ratedrsuperstar said:


> ^kid you read that on wikipedia or some "metal" docu.no movement was started by them.their mellow take on the real underground movement made them famous


What does this mean buddy? I am not really a kid,probably a little older than you,and what was the exact REAL underground movement going on at that time?Care to explain?


----------



## XTerminator (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



> because my playlist has a Necrophagist song followed by a Rachminov composition followed by A.R. Rahman's Behene De.



dude,you gotta be kidding me 

but again this is what ive been emphasizing.how can you enjoy either artists? i cant imagine a sudden shift of atmosphere from necro to ar rehman


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

RATM>>...>LP(HT)>Korn=LB


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



red dragon said:


> Nothing was really wrong with rock rap or nu metal,infact Aerosmith did it way back with the epic Walk This Way. Bands like Rage against the machine and korn were the real pioneers of this genre.Bands like Bizkit simply destroyed the movement.Linkin park was nothing more than a boyband,even bizkit were better,they had the great guitarst Wes Borland.



Definitely.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz7kO9FHmy4&feature=related


----------



## XTerminator (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

just thought id share this with all of you 

*twitpic.com/1sen6o


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



XTerminator_09 said:


> dude,you gotta be kidding me
> 
> but again this is what ive been emphasizing.how can you enjoy either artists? i cant imagine a sudden shift of atmosphere from necro to ar rehman



See, even you too find it weird. But I am that way.

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------




XTerminator_09 said:


> just thought id share this with all of you
> 
> *twitpic.com/1sen6o




LOL pritam =))


----------



## XTerminator (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

well its down to you in the end.but still the overall album feel works for me


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



> What does this mean buddy? I am not really a kid,probably a little older than you,and what was the exact REAL underground movement going on at that time?Care to explain?



sorry for the kid comment,if you are really older than me.but that was metaphorically aimed at your knowledge of music

if you observed the current generation of music.people can call bodom,amon amarth,etc as the faces of 21st century metal scene.when in all honesty underground acts(which i wont name) are the ones really carrying the torch.i hope you understand the foll. analogy 

the hurt locker isn't the best film made in 09 by a long shot even though it was the face of "good" serious cinema worldwide.

@Psychosocial that vid proves that anyone can play well but not anyone can make good music.this is an art not a sport


----------



## thewisecrab (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

@Psychosocial

LOL yeah, I'm wondering now what made you chose this nick  All metalheads-turned-LP haters are posers. Theres nothing wrong in admitting you've heard them atleast for one phase of life. Same goes for Slipknot (though I never really digged it)

The problem here is that:
1)Bollywood feeds the masses
2)Among Bollywood, there are some guys who listen to western artists (or as they would put it, "hollywood"  )
3)Among those who dont listen to Bollywood (rare), majority listen to pop. Few break even and listen to non-mainstream stuff (by Indian standards) Among them, lie metalheads. 

Sadly, theres an even WIDER classification among metalheads. From newbies, to thrashers, to goth, to death, to post. Its really easy to get lost among this small crow, and feel out of place (lol, I was for about a year) But you need to find same-minded guys to put you in place. 

In my college, (true story) by taking 10 students at a time (5 times) there are 6 who listen to pure bollywood, 2 who listen to bollywood and pop, one "pop" guy, and 2 guys who "heard" of metal. Thats still 10 guys out of 50.


----------



## XTerminator (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



> the hurt locker isn't the best film made in 09 by a long shot even though it was the face of "good" serious cinema worldwide.



hit the head on the nail


----------



## red dragon (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



ratedrsuperstar said:


> RATM>>...>LP(HT)>Korn=LB


So Linkin Park got a better rating than Korn??Have you really listened to Korn?


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



XTerminator_09 said:


> well its down to you in the end.but still the overall album feel works for me



No dude, when I am listening to an album for the first time, I listen to it in whole ofcourse .

@thewisecrab :- True man. But now I listen to anything that I find good to my ears.


----------



## XTerminator (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

I say it always and will say it again. Slipknot's Vol 3 the subliminal verses -> one of THE best nu-metal albums id rate alongside LD50 of Mudvayne


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

@thewisecrab why worry about your peers? and why label metal as the only good music genre.at my level i can tell you that there are genres way liberating and revolutionary than metal


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

After a loooong time, I am listening to Slipknot (Sulfer from All Hope is Gone). Just as a tribute to Paul Grey. 

. RIP.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



ratedrsuperstar said:


> sorry for the kid comment,if you are really older than me.but that was metaphorically aimed at your knowledge of music
> 
> if you observed the current generation of music.people can call bodom,amon amarth,etc as the faces of 21st century metal scene.when in all honesty underground acts(which i wont name) are the ones really carrying the torch.i hope you understand the foll. analogy
> 
> ...



Agreed, underground is carrying the torch. All mainstream is doing is making money. Indian "underground" (for lack of a better word) sucks though.


----------



## red dragon (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



ratedrsuperstar said:


> sorry for the kid comment,if you are really older than me.but that was metaphorically aimed at your knowledge of music
> 
> if you observed the current generation of music.people can call bodom,amon amarth,etc as the faces of 21st century metal scene.when in all honesty underground acts(which i wont name) are the ones really carrying the torch.i hope you understand the foll. analogy
> 
> ...


So please can you provide me with some name of underground metal band of 60`s before sabbath or zep to enrich my kiddish knowledge of music instead of making superficial statements?
BTW very few people can play well,and mostly those who play well make good music,except Kurt Cobain may be(he played **** with 3 chords but made great music)


----------



## thewisecrab (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



ratedrsuperstar said:


> @thewisecrab why worry about your peers? *and why label metal as the only good music genre*.at my level i can tell you that there are genres way liberating and revolutionary than metal



I havent done that even once. 

With no intention of flaming, but not once have I said that metal is the best. 

Back on topic, yeah, you do feel lost. But now, after 3 years of thrash, speed, and death, and now deathcore, black, I'm surrounded by like minded folk (other than one poser, Xterminator knows, I rant on IRC a lot about him  )


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

@red dragon

i think i've managed a couple of korn albums with an average of 1 barf barf bag for each track.seriously,korn is and should be only considered to be a guilty pleasure and that too extending to some vids like twisted transistor or songs like coming undone.

you'll find many who agree that korn is absolutely, unequivocally horseshit that is suitable only to american teenage or western wannabes consumption

also like i said.i dont think you deserve the names of the bands.i'm done reasoning with you.age gracefully with your dinosaur age idols,sir.

@Psychosocial indian "underground" is the perfect example of how people can learn to play but not create good music.besides i wont call it underground coz its a cool thing among rich spoilt kids.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



ratedrsuperstar said:


> @red dragon
> 
> i think i've managed a couple of korn albums with an average of 1 barf barf bag for each track.seriously,korn is and should be only considered to be a guilty pleasure and that too extending to some vids like twisted transistor or songs like coming undone.
> 
> you'll find many who agree that korn is absolutely, unequivocally horseshit that is suitable only to american teenage or western wannabes consumption



Yo d00d wadchya maekeen fun ov korn fo' brah ? Korn is lyk one luv yo! I and I lurv dis Korn sh1t and all man. Korn is lyk da jump da fukk up on de floor an' pump ich up brah!

---

lol no offence meant .


----------



## red dragon (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



ratedrsuperstar said:


> @red dragon
> 
> i think i've managed a couple of korn albums with an average of 1 barf barf bag for each track.seriously,korn is and should be only considered to be a guilty pleasure and that too extending to some vids like twisted transistor or songs like coming undone.
> 
> you'll find many who agree that korn is absolutely, unequivocally horseshit that is suitable only to american teenage or western wannabes consumption


And LP is not!!with those stupid rhymes CRAWLING IN MY SKIN
CONFUSING WHAT IS REAL
WTF!!At least korn gave one Freak in the leash.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

*www.tehelka.com/story_main44.asp?filename=hub170410dont_believe.asp

Read the article, read the backlash here:
*wats.co.in/scripts/11

What say? I agree with Tehelka, some points are a bit exaggerated, but Indian "metal" is well, sad. I was most embarrassed to call myself "Indian" when I saw the 8minutes of "India" in Global Metal.  (not an India-hater, DONT FLAME!!)

---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

^^
Dont make me type again, I'm warning you


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



thewisecrab said:


> *www.tehelka.com/story_main44.asp?filename=hub170410dont_believe.asp
> 
> Read the article, read the backlash here:
> *wats.co.in/scripts/11
> ...



From Tehelka :-
'[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]such internationally         renowned and critically         respected acts as the Backstreet         Boys.'

lmfao.
[/FONT]


----------



## thewisecrab (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^^
lol, yeah, some crap in places of the article, but points like "If I were serious about Indian metal, I'd trash 8/10 bands right there" are true.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

@red dragon there are genres where you have to accept the fact that the lyrics will be terrible only because they're from urban usa.but that in no way tarnishes the fact that its a good album musically.i understand korn did good things for the dying genre at their initial stage but they progressively continue to make worse albums for their undying greed,which at the end of the day makes me mad.

atleast LP still have a mainstream following while korn can only get praise for their live act which is good.the question still is you want better musicians or better players?


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

There is this song by Korn called Dead Bodies Everywhere. Check it out. Got a good, catchy baseline though the song is ruined by the end. Apart from that, I hate that band.


----------



## red dragon (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

@rated superstar,Ever touched a guitar dude?ever played a single note?Those bands are definitely from Jurrassic age but your new age heroes worship them too.What they wrote is considered Bible.If you donot care for them,it is you who is missing out on something.BTW I knew you wont be able to name the bands.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

FLAME FLAME FLAME!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## red dragon (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



ratedrsuperstar said:


> @red dragon there are genres where you have to accept the fact that the lyrics will be terrible only because they're from urban usa.but that in no way tarnishes the fact that its a good album musically.i understand korn did good things for the dying genre at their initial stage but they progressively continue to make worse albums for their undying greed,which at the end of the day makes me mad.
> 
> atleast LP still have a mainstream following while korn can only get praise for their live act which is good.the question still is you want better musicians or better players?


Oh, now LP is good musically.I hope music is still basically composed with a rhythm,a bass,drums and leads right?So whre does exactly in LP`s first album we get an inspiring solo,or some ass kicking bass drum duet?So now you are talking about mainstream followings to rate a band?


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

So while you people fight with each other... lemme share a few vids that am checking out. Interested people are requested to watch them.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIA5SKaPznI


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

@red dragon why dont you take your ancient *** and dig some bands that dont play on your satellite radio.

i have touched a guitar.but i'm sorry for your poor soul if you think music can only be made from a guitar.for god's sake,people expect us indians to love our instruments not their electric guitar makers and models.

if you consider their material as bible,i'd gladly declare myself a pagan


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Better quality :- *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkzzV4USr_s&feature=related


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

@red dragon i know artists who are dyslexic,blind and mute but they still have made far better music than 60% of the bands you must be listening to

btw the bare fact that we're not comparing albums makes me certain of the degree of n00bness you all are at(except xtermi,he knows his music for sure)


----------



## red dragon (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



ratedrsuperstar said:


> @red dragon why dont you take your ancient *** and dig some bands that dont play on your satellite radio.
> 
> i have touched a guitar.but i'm sorry for your poor soul if you think music can only be made from a guitar.for god's sake,people expect us indians to love our instruments not their electric guitar makers and models.
> 
> if you consider their material as bible,i'd gladly declare myself a pagan


Yes,of course it can be made with a computer,like LP does,so long there are listners like you and I have not got those bands name as yet.Uncle google is not helping,right?


----------



## XTerminator (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

@red dragon with a blue striped avatar  is all i have to say reading your comments.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Stop ****ing fighting.

Neither LP, nor Korn cares or knows that you are fighting for them.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



Psychosocial said:


> See, even you too find it weird. But I am that way.




Thats like me


----------



## thewisecrab (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

@ratedsuperstar
I'm not an expert, but talk about thrash and I'll send one album after another. Thanks to Xterminator, I've got thrash out of my system. 

@red dragon
We are all here because bands like LP made us interested in a "different" genre 4-5yrs ago. If you were listening to Cannibal Corpse from day one, you just dont have the guts to admit anything about LP, coz its a lie.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

thank god this has ended this way.i feared you idiots would stumble on the rock revolution that is happening  this decade.but instead you chose to still glorify your "playing" rock and metal which i'm afraid is dead.

one final word to red dragon,from all the unfortunate people in this world,i hope you end up deranged and handicapped and forced to live in your own faeces.


----------



## XTerminator (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

@red dragon dunno if youre older than anyone here,but you need to go back to your korn-shaped nappies coz me n ratesrsuperstar have heard **** you still dont know exists in this universe of music.


----------



## red dragon (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



thewisecrab said:


> @ratedsuperstar
> I'm not an expert, but talk about thrash and I'll send one album after another. Thanks to Xterminator, I've got thrash out of my system.
> 
> @red dragon
> We are all here because bands like LP made us interested in a "different" genre 4-5yrs ago. If you were listening to Cannibal Corpse from day one, you just dont have the guts to admit anything about LP, coz its a lie.


Not the case with me,my father was a part time musician,he used to play for a band called Shiva,and I grew up with music of Zeppelin,Sabbath,Stones etc.and to be honest  I never really cared for LP,I am more into classic rock(You cannot really help when you have your father and friends playing at your home in weekends)I try to dissect every music with the little technical knowledge I have(played bass guitar throughout highschool and medical school,do not get time now though)and technically LP is nothing.The guy I was fighting with challenged my knowledge of music,and it really pissed me off.

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------




ratedrsuperstar said:


> thank god this has ended this way.i feared you idiots would stumble on the rock revolution that is happening  this decade.but instead you chose to still glorify your "playing" rock and metal which i'm afraid is dead.
> 
> one final word to red dragon,from all the unfortunate people in this world,i hope you end up deranged and handicapped and forced to live in your own faeces.


Typical LP fan,I bet you have seen the comment in some you tube video, but still you could not find the name of those bands.


----------



## XTerminator (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

1.your father was a part-time musician  no wonder why he wasnt engaged full-time  x 2

2.with all the dissection of music you have done with your bass axe or guitar,you still stuck at Korn is a mega 

3.





> The guy I was fighting with challenged my knowledge of music,and it really pissed me off.



im surprised he didnt piss on you online,considering he's listened to more music than you+your father combined 

4.





> Typical LP fan but still you could not find the name of those bands.



if i and ratedrsuperstar start counting the bands we've heard,sadly we'll be hearing no more of your deranged antics.this topic has shifted from the argument whether rock/metal is dead to the antics of this jabroni


----------



## Psychosocial (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

So are you guys planning on stopping with this ? 
Cause either of you might end up being banned. Which is bad.


----------



## XTerminator (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

mods close this page or atleast move this on to fight club,if you want to read more of the lulz


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Good lads, keep 'em coming


----------



## red dragon (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



XTerminator_09 said:


> 1.your father was a part-time musician  no wonder why he wasnt engaged full-time  x 2
> 
> 2.with all the dissection of music you have done with your bass axe or guitar,you still stuck at Korn is a mega
> 
> ...


Firstly my father was a professor in IIT Khargapur,so he didnot have time to engage in full time,he died last year.I am not all stuck in Korn,I simply said they are technically superior than LP.I am not really interested in the album counts,you mentioned some underground metal band before sabbath,I wanted a few name.You people may have listened to more songs than me, but somehow you remained retarded,specially when you talk about musical prowess of LPOh!btw I have heard cannibal corpse waay before your sacred LP,and learned a few riffs too.P.S do you people know the difference between a bass and a six stringer?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Ok! Music Professionals. How many tracks and Albums you have actually purchased?


----------



## red dragon (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Ok! Music Professionals. How many tracks and Albums you have actually purchased?


Me,the entire metallica,megadeth,slayer,few pantera,stones,alice in chains and couple of hundred more,mostly blues though.


----------



## XTerminator (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



> Ok! Music Professionals. How many tracks and Albums you have actually purchased?



the albums arent released here in india,so no question of purchasin em.buyin it online?only red dragon with a blue avatar does it i think


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

How about Music released under Creative Commons? The in-house Music "Professionals" should be able to choose among them and probably help lesser mortals to find good tracks for free  After all knowledge about genres, metal or whatever should work there. 
But some Music "Professionals" will just dismiss them as crap


----------



## XTerminator (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



> Me,the entire metallica,megadeth,slayer,few pantera,stones,alice in chains and couple of hundred more,mostly blues though.



i hope your a** aint below the poverty line,spendin on that many records  x infi

im surely gettin banned for this


----------



## thewisecrab (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

I thought Metal:A Headbanger's journey gave me an insight into a metalhead's mind. I'm wrong.

Move along, you twits. 

@Xterminator Whats wrong if he buys a few records? ok, not good taste (you'd buy Isis or GodSpeed!You, I know) but if he's buying original music, why flame? I bought Megadeth's Endgame last year, as I loved the album. Laugh at me if you will, it cost me 150/- and I was happy to patronise a band I respect and admire 

@LFC_fan
If you were aware of the scene, *almost* all music of bands in India is released for download for free, as NOBODY wants to pay for them. This is where piracy hurts, but it gives a huge boost to the band's popularity, so they end up covering losses with live shows.

The bands that *do* put out music to buy (whatever license it may be under) are so broke/stupid/crappy musically to market that they spam every known forum in the world to buy their music *cough* Sahil Makheechoos* cough*

@red dragon
As much as I would like to support you, your attitude isnt helping. You and ratedsupertar are dragging a non-existant war of words into a flame war


----------



## kalpik (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



ratedrsuperstar said:


> thank god this has ended this way.i feared you idiots would stumble on the rock revolution that is happening  this decade.but instead you chose to still glorify your "playing" rock and metal which i'm afraid is dead.
> 
> one final word to red dragon,from all the unfortunate people in this world,i hope you end up deranged and handicapped and forced to live in your own faeces.


User banned for a month. And there is more where that came from.


----------



## red dragon (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



XTerminator_09 said:


> the albums arent released here in india,so no question of purchasin em.buyin it online?only red dragon with a blue avatar does it i think


Each and every one of these except except a couple of slayers is and was available since mid `90s(casettes at that time)and there were no torrent at that time.
And yes,I still spend about 5k every month on music.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

@Xterminator
Entire metallica discography, megadeth albums from 2001 are available in India


----------



## XTerminator (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



> Entire metallica discography, megadeth albums from 2001 are available in India



when did i say i wanted to purchase discos of those bands?  and afaik,slayer are banned in india.and anyways i dont listen to em.

id gladly spend on any record which i listen to if its available in india.just that buying ol is not worth it all.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

hmm....quite a fight...too bad ratedrsuperstar got banned though.....wonder where this thread will go next??!!


----------



## Psychosocial (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

I own Kill 'em All and Master of Puppets. Though I don't listen to Metallica much now is another thing altogether.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

hey hey HEY there!
Such a nice topic and you guys are ruining it special-effects studded english...

I'm gonna have to close this or move this to fight club in some more posts...

Anyway, here's my 25ps:

Some things never die. While LP will ALWAYS have its share of followers today, the same applies to REAL metal too.

And as far as India is concerned, most ppl are much mistaken about Indian metal scene. Forget hoards of fans, we actually have brilliant heavy metal acts in India.

Ever heard bands like *motherjane* ? Check out their 2nd album Maktub. Seriously awesome piece of work it is. And available online as well. *www.motherjane.in/mainframe.html

Then  there is this AWESOME mallu-metal band called *Avial*. Their debut album's lead single, Nada Nada, is just brilliant.

You have several other Indian bands. And I MEAN several. Their popularity may be low, but they have an almost cult-like following in India. Its hard to find one motherjane fan among a hundred, but that's just how it is.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^^
Motherjane's guitar work = awesome 

TBH, you are only the third guy to mention the band's name


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Motherjane is great.Ever heard of blackstratblues? They play trance and their compilations are some of the best in the business.Check them out. 
Among international bands, its a shame most of them prefer performing at Bangalore when most of the country yearns for them to the extent of praying..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

BTW here is a video of Nada Nada:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9BgnBy2F7Q

Just one word: AWESOME


----------



## latino_ansari (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

motherjane -> maktub.... awesome album.... loved the guitar work.... all music fan must listen to it...


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



ratedrsuperstar said:


> @thewisecrab why worry about your peers? and why label metal as the only good music genre.at my level i can tell you that there are genres way liberating and revolutionary than metal



How?? Please enlighten...

---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------




Psychosocial said:


> Better quality :- *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkzzV4USr_s&feature=related



Look at his fingers move...

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------

Abt the topic. For all who think Rock culture is on the verge of extinction, look at the turn out at Wacken Open Air, OzzFest, Lollapalloozza(Don't know if this is spelt right), Download, Roskilde etc. Then you will know.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How?? Please enlighten...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...



Muhammed is an awesome guitarist .

BTW, Motherjane is a great band. Watched a couple vids on YouTube.


----------



## XTerminator (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



> How?? Please enlighten...



unban ratedrsuperstar if you want to be enlightened 

no offence but i just dont connect to indian rock/metal.never will too.


----------



## eggman (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Currently I'm into Progressive Rock and WoW!! Best thing for my ears(Dream Theater, Porcupine Tree....)


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



eggman said:


> Currently I'm into Progressive Rock and WoW!! Best thing for my ears(Dream Theater, Porcupine Tree....)



hey i also listen to these bands..


----------



## red dragon (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Something different,watch out for the drummer,the kid is 16 year old!!
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEM68Qw6T48&NR=1


----------



## XTerminator (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

omg what a GREAT video


----------



## red dragon (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



XTerminator_09 said:


> omg what a GREAT video


Yeh the video is pretty bad,it is not a music video,just a poor country with even poor musicians,but don`t you think the drummer and the intro was good?
BTW nada nada is awesome,the bassist is a beast,but what does nada nada mean?


----------



## Psychosocial (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



red dragon said:


> Something different,watch out for the drummer,the kid is 16 year old!!
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEM68Qw6T48&NR=1



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=66Cp5MsJZfI&feature=related

Any questions ?


----------



## red dragon (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^^Nope,fu***in`spellbound.Couple of years more,Lars will be jobless.I  saw some videos of this kid before,but somehow missed this.Looks like  papa bought a zildjian.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



red dragon said:


> ^^Nope,fu***in`spellbound.Couple of years more,Lars will be jobless.I  saw some videos of this kid before,but somehow missed this.Looks like  papa bought a zildjian.



Lars is a pathetic drummer anyways. Sloppy and washed out technique. This kid is great. I think he has also covered Angel of Death. Dunno for sure though. I did watch a vid of a 10yr old kid playing Angel of Death .


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Have you guys seen "Live Sh1T and Purge", ie Metallica Live in 1989? Lars' expressions while drumming are effin' hilarious


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



red dragon said:


> Something different,watch out for the drummer,the kid is 16 year old!!
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEM68Qw6T48&NR=1



the drummer is good...
he has a good understanding of music..
gr8 usage of bass


----------



## red dragon (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Do you really think things like these will ever die?
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw3FTiWRXF8&feature=related
Sad Maynard has lost his thing(aging,you see).Even Tool suck live now,but they were GODS.
No one once mentioned Alice in Chains,probably the most honest band with an extremely talented frontman (R.I.P L.S)
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9jX1KAKp78&feature=related
This is probably the most intense song I have ever heard(no growling,weird antics,plain and simple but piercing vocals)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



red dragon said:


> Yeh the video is pretty bad,it is not a music video,just a poor country with even poor musicians,but don`t you think the drummer and the intro was good?
> BTW nada nada is awesome,the bassist is a beast,but what does nada nada mean?


it means walk, walk or come, come.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Thank you Gautam.There was a band, pin drop violence,are they still making music?and what happened to Moksha?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

You guys heard 13 AD?? Its an old band from Cochin. Their music is awesome by Indian standards. Check this vid, its from their first album 'Ground Zero'
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkrwgLn8UjU


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

@MHG
Then I think its "nadaa nadaa" (pronunciation)


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

If it is in India it got to be 50-50.neither mtv india nor channel v india promotes indian rock bands.Secondly these new comers show lots of desi tunes which i dislike.Thirdly no good sponsorship for them.Then how do we expect them to survive.Please do correct me if i am wrong. 
thankfully i am happy with my sweet taste of  European black metal bands.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^^Channel V or MTV never really supported good music,it is nothing new,they are doing this for more than 10-15 years.What Nordic black metal bands are you digging at present?


----------



## asingh (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Really interesting thread. Just finished reading it from page 1 till the end. Not posting my views pertinent to any Rock Band / genre but specifically to culture. Let me take you back to the late 80's --- till the mid 90's. This was the time when I was in school, and music was a way of life. There were not many other forms of entertainment -- or you could say choices. There was Doordarshan (cable tv had started but was expensive), and music. Internet was just a word. How did one get to find out about latest music. Was via the local cassette shop seller. What tapes (cds he sprouted) he procured (doubt this word existed then) we understood them to be music. And listened / worshiped those bands/groups. There was a magazine called Rock Street Journal, which used to run excellent articles and tit-bits specific to rock. Choices were limited, and people followed bands with great fan following. How this became culture: T-shirts, music albums,  room posters, post cards, just basically seeing more rock oriented objects and merchandise. Guys grew their hair long, we had pierced our ears (heck even I did), torn jeans, tons of hand bracelets, multiple chains around the neck. I still remember when the Use You Illusions album was released. Around 8/10 kids were wearing the t shirt. Megadeth ominous t-shirts which said "death by the millions". I still remember buying a Judas Priest, Metal Works double pack for around RS.1200. My mom had sent me to pick up a pair of shoes, and I got this....!

Culture is when something becomes an intrinsic part of your life, and is a basic  construction and definition of your daily habits and lifestyle. Is that so, now...? Hardly. Rock culture is not on the verge of extinction, but just less prevalent.


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Great post.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



asigh said:


> Really interesting thread. Just finished reading it from page 1 till the end. Not posting my views pertinent to any Rock Band / genre but specifically to culture. Let me take you back to the late 80's --- till the mid 90's. This was the time when I was in school, and music was a way of life. There were not many other forms of entertainment -- or you could say choices. There was Doordarshan (cable tv had started but was expensive), and music. Internet was just a word. How did one get to find out about latest music. Was via the local cassette shop seller. What tapes (cds he sprouted) he procured (doubt this word existed then) we understood them to be music. And listened / worshiped those bands/groups. There was a magazine called Rock Street Journal, which used to run excellent articles and tit-bits specific to rock. Choices were limited, and people followed bands with great fan following. How this became culture: T-shirts, music albums, room posters, post cards, just basically seeing more rock oriented objects and merchandise. Guys grew their hair long, we had pierced our ears (heck even I did), torn jeans, tons of hand bracelets, multiple chains around the neck. I still remember when the Use You Illusions album was released. Around 8/10 kids were wearing the t shirt. Megadeth ominous t-shirts which said "death by the millions". I still remember buying a Judas Priest, Metal Works double pack for around RS.1200. My mom had sent me to pick up a pair of shoes, and I got this....!
> 
> Culture is when something becomes an intrinsic part of your life, and is a basic construction and definition of your daily habits and lifestyle. Is that so, now...? Hardly. Rock culture is not on the verge of extinction, but just less prevalent.


 Wonderful post.Man those were the days!I still wear those ear rings even when I am on duty in hospital.Had to cut the hair though!


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



Psychosocial said:


> ^+1 to above.
> 
> You just need to know where to look. What about crap and utterly gross bands like Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit, etc monickered with the 'rock' genre ? This is the main reason why real 'rock' or 'metal' is losing popularity. Dont blame Hannah Montana (though she is atrocious too). Montana is a pop singer. But bands like Linkin Park call themselves 'rock'. Rock, my ass.
> 
> As per me, I listen to old bands. I used to listen to a lot of 'Tallica before but now I mostly delve in death/black. Death, Necrophagist, Entombed, Nevermore, Absu, etc being my favs now. I hardly listen to anything remotely popular except for Megadeth .



By the way, linkin park is NOT A ROCK BAND!!!!!!!!! it is a nu-metal(aggro) band, which means a genre of music that blends heavy metal elements with other styles, such as hip hop,rock and grunge.


----------



## blackhole (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

techer told me that metal is extracted frm rock


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^which amazonian jungle are you from? and this aint funny anymore


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



red dragon said:


> ^^Channel V or MTV never really supported good music,it is nothing new,they are doing this for more than 10-15 years.What Nordic black metal bands are you digging at present?



Alot bro.I believe nordic refers to few northern european countries.well,Since last 3 days i have been listening to elite(nor),bustum, nefarium,odem arcarum,wolfthorn,watain and finally hell militia.all the latest albums,Elite and urgehal has not come up with latest release but was was listening to previous albums.
I guess you too hardcore black metal fan.If you come across something special crucifying black metal bands then PM me.it should be European ones and nothing else.I love discovering,I have almost researched all the european ones and have mighty collections too.Just curious if i have missed any band.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



ancientrites said:


> Alot bro.I believe nordic refers to few northern european countries.well,Since last 3 days i have been listening to elite(nor),bustum, nefarium,odem arcarum,wolfthorn,watain and finally hell militia.all the latest albums,Elite and urgehal has not come up with latest release but was was listening to previous albums.
> I guess you too hardcore black metal fan.If you come across something special crucifying black metal bands then PM me.it should be European ones and nothing else.I love discovering,I have almost researched all the european ones and have mighty collections too.Just curious if i have missed any band.


I like black metal,but not a hardcore fan,more into older black metal bands like Emperor,Mayhem,Dimmu,Burzum,Enslaved,Kvist etc.Please suggest me some newer stuff(preferably symphonic and environmental ones). Death metal is not my cup of tea,death bands are amazing technically,but I hate those comical cookie monster vocals and blast beats.Can you (or anyone) suggest some death metal bands without those vocals and some meaningful lyrics?BTW do you know Varg Vinkernes of Burzum is out of prison after 15 years?


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



> ..and environmental ones



 i agree environment needs to be taken care of,but no need to include it as a musical sub-genre  its atmospheric black metal.




> BTW do you know Varg Vinkernes of Burzum is out of prison after 15 years?




thats as new as Intel releasing pentium processors 



> Vinkerness



 x 2.Its Vikernes.he's been released long back,and has released a shitty album too.Go dig it and tell your friends "im a metalhead and i dug gold" 

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------

also credits to ancientrites for some cool digs there.Nice stuff dude.but red dragon is a farce.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

I'm currently digging Nevermore  Jeff Loomis ftw! 

and wtf is "nu-metal" ? Couldnt come up with a better name for a genre? Nubs 

@Xterminator give me the band name you gave yesterday, I forgot to save it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

@ancientrites :- Watain is good stuff. Not heard others. Not a big black metal fan.
@thewisecrab :- Yup Jeff Loomis is cool. New Nevermore album is decent too. The Godless Endeavour is the one I like the most (though not a big fan of the band).


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

@crab check out Ensiferum.not the band i told you yest,but its along the same lines


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^^
Already have


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

k then come on irc and ill give you some recs


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



red dragon said:


> I like black metal,but not a hardcore fan,more into older black metal bands like Emperor,Mayhem,Dimmu,Burzum,Enslaved,Kvist etc.Please suggest me some newer stuff(preferably symphonic and environmental ones). Death metal is not my cup of tea,death bands are amazing technically,but I hate those comical cookie monster vocals and blast beats.Can you (or anyone) suggest some death metal bands without those vocals and some meaningful lyrics?BTW do you know Varg Vinkernes of Burzum is out of prison after 15 years?



Sorry bro,actually i prefer popeye or cookie monster vocals,in short raw,Thats how black metal should be.I do keep in touch with old black metal bands.why dont you try ancient rites? get all the albums you will like them.Especially fatherland,dim carcosa,rubicon they are all atmospheric.The first album diabolical serenades is more death style and second album blasfemia eternal is some how black death.few other bands lucifugum,lutomysl,pest(ger),nytalgia,wolfenhordes,gontyna kry,spellcraft, black crucifixion,aeba,aguynguerran,dragobrath,(kroda)-->one of my favourites that might interest you but not are all atmospheric sort of.

I just have best of varg compilation i think its aske and later ones all suck badly.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

I never got into Varg or ambient music for that matter. The only thing that is close to ambient and I like is both of Karl Sander's solo albums .


----------



## red dragon (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



XTerminator_09 said:


> i agree environment needs to be taken care of,but no need to include it as a musical sub-genre  its atmospheric black metal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sorry atmosphericbut why the hell you want to pick up a fight all the time?Yes we have different taste for music,and my knowledge is little outdated(as I really do not get time these days)but is it worth the fight,why don`t you suggest me some good black metal,instead of vague underground references?


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



> *atom*ospheric







> Can you (or anyone) suggest some death metal bands without those vocals and some meaningful lyrics?



there is no death metal without *those vocals* 

flames aside,check out ancientrites digs,and some darkthrone


----------



## red dragon (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



XTerminator_09 said:


> there is no death metal without *those vocals*
> 
> flames aside,check out ancientrites digs,and some darkthrone


Sorry,was writing in between two angioplasty sessions.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^ i suggest you do your work first,or you'll end up killing the poor guy/girl 

flaming can wait


----------



## Krow (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

As for me, I am very happy listening to Megadeth these days. Just started with them. Also, liking Promethean Gift by Black Crucifixion.


----------



## asingh (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Start with the UnHoly Trinity.

Black Sabbath.
Led Zeppelin.
Deep Purple.


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



Krow said:


> As for me, I am very happy listening to Megadeth these days. Just started with them. Also, liking Promethean Gift by Black Crucifixion.



Was it me who suggested black crucifixion for you.Just kidding.


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



ancientrites said:


> Was it me who suggested black crucifixion for you.Just kidding.


Yeah! You had suggested a long list a long ago. I had obtained one album each of every band. Couldn't digest the music then. However, I like the guitars on the title track (Promethean Gift), so beginning to appreciate it.

It does take time to get in tune with such music. Here are some others which I have:

Dodheimsgard - Monumental Possession
Enthroned - Prophecies of Pagan Fire
Gorgoroth - Pentagram.

You had recommended these when I had tried out Dimmu Borgir's In Sorte Diaboli. Can't even tolerate that album now.

My pace is very slow, but I guess you can't get used to black/death metal so easily.


----------



## qwe1 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

i can't believe the audacity of "meh-tul" fans these days.jumping directly to Black metal from mainstream thrash(oh well most thrash is trash or mainstream).why can't you people be happy with other genres or even milder genres of metal like metalcore,power-metal,prog,death,etc.

most black metal is pretentious and symphonic black metal except some good ones is a joke.dimmu borgir after Enthrone Darkness...... became meh and a joke after Puritanical.....

as for the original question.yes rock/metal is dead for those old fossils who don't want to move onto this generation of original and better musicians


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



Krow said:


> Yeah! You had suggested a long list a long ago. I had obtained one album each of every band. Couldn't digest the music then. However, I like the guitars on the title track (Promethean Gift), so beginning to appreciate it.
> 
> It does take time to get in tune with such music. Here are some others which I have:
> 
> ...



if you listen thru ipod or mobile,you will get in touch in no time.since you enjoyed it,why not try gorgoroth- incipit satan and QPAST.as for enthroned try armoured bestial hell.dodheimsgaard, these guys havent released any new stuff since 3 years.Monumental possession is the only stuff that i liked.Please go through my previous posts you want to try some other bands.
If at all you are sick of black metal or want to try something new then try doom.Following are few i like and listen on weekends
Esoteric,void of silence,Wormphlegm,mourning beloveth,skepticism,khanate,ahab,worship,funeralium.
bro,if you are going to try these then you should have lots of patience,why?find out yourself.
To all doom experts over here(if there are) i know i have included drone band,By no means i want to get hard on Krow.If i had to i would have also included Sunn O))) and various high blood pressure drone bands.
one more thing my dying bride,orange goblin... etc are not my kind of taste.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



> why can't you people be happy with other genres or even milder genres of metal like metalcore,power-metal,prog,death,etc



half of them dont even know what that is 



> most black metal is pretentious and symphonic black metal except some good ones is a joke



half of them also dont know what that is 



> dimmu borgir after Enthrone Darkness...... became meh and a joke after Puritanical.....



actually true.seems like you know your music 



> yes rock/metal is dead for those old fossils who don't want to move onto this generation of original and better musicians



sums this thread up

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------




> To all doom experts over here(if there are) i know i have included drone band,By no means i want to get hard on Krow.If i had to i would have also included Sunn O))) and various high blood pressure drone bands.



theres me,plus my friend who got banned.Sunn O))) is some good **** dude.you can pm me if you want some more drone bands to check out.


----------



## qwe1 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

drone is great while studying .but i still prefer stoner rock & sludge over it.

@ancientrites dude why rec BM when these guys havent heard most metal genres that influence BM in some way.


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



XTerminator_09 said:


> half of them dont even know what that is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


already heard enough drone bands.its nice we have few ppl listening to this genre.

@qwe1:Sorry my bad.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



qwe1 said:


> i can't believe the audacity of "meh-tul" fans these days.jumping directly to Black metal from mainstream thrash(oh well most thrash is trash or mainstream).why can't you people be happy with other genres or even milder genres of metal like metalcore,power-metal,prog,death,etc.
> 
> most black metal is pretentious and symphonic black metal except some good ones is a joke.dimmu borgir after Enthrone Darkness...... became meh and a joke after Puritanical.....
> 
> as for the original question.yes rock/metal is dead for those old fossils who don't want to move onto this generation of original and better musicians



I am not into metalcore or power that much... but I do enjoy meself some progressive rock/metal and death metal.

To be honest, I find Dimmu Borgir to be worse than cow sh1t.


----------



## qwe1 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^enthrone.. by dimmu is a great listen

power can be a little too gayish for most people, but metalcore is teh shiz

imo (metal)musical progression should be in this order nu-metal-->mainstream metalcore--->thrash-->finnish power-->power metal-->folk-->melodeath-->doom-->progressive--->symphonic black-->death--->real black

*shouldnt skip beyond folk and should dig atleast 3/5 previous genres

after that you are ready to dig all other obscure metal subgenres which basically rule hard and are really 21st century metal


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Guys into Black/Death Metal should try out this weird (but IMHO great) band called Rudra.
They play Vedic Metal music.
Seriously weird and awesome stuff.

And then there is Thermal And A Quarter. Famed recently for their song Shut Up And Vote made for the recent elections. *www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2-h_198EGg&feature=related


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Guys into Black/Death Metal should try out this weird (but IMHO great) band called Rudra.
> They play Vedic Metal music.
> Seriously weird and awesome stuff.
> 
> And then there is Thermal And A Quarter. Famed recently for their song Shut Up And Vote made for the recent elections. *www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2-h_198EGg&feature=related



Saw them on the archives (www.metal-archives.com)... seems like an interesting band .

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------




qwe1 said:


> ^enthrone.. by dimmu is a great listen
> 
> power can be a little too gayish for most people, but metalcore is teh shiz
> 
> ...



I agreed with you on the 'metal progression chain'. Summed up the genres well . I have not listened to much folk. I think I should try it. Power is not actually gayish, but all over the top themes just fail to please me. Though I like bands like Kalmah and Children of Bodom (mixture of melo death/power).

BTW, now that you mention Finnish... check out this band called Karelian Warcry.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



> Though I like bands like Kalmah and Children of Bodom



though kalmah can be classified as melodeath,bands like CoB,Norther are Finnish Power Metal


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



qwe1 said:


> ^enthrone.. by dimmu is a great listen
> 
> power can be a little too gayish for most people, but metalcore is teh shiz
> 
> ...



Hello Melwyn. 


Can someone give me a list of bands I should listen to. I am getting confused by all this continuous list of unheard of names. Ok, I agree you guys know much more, but please don't make it too confusing for noobs like myself.

I am done with LP/LB/Rasmus and similar bands of same or slightly different genre. Here is what I am into now:

```
Metallica
Megadeth
Led Zeppelin
CCR
System Of A Down
Nirvana
Black Crucifixion (just begun)
```
and some other similar music.

Accordingly, can someone please suggest which bands to move to? Please suggest only two or three. You should know that Black Crucifixion is pretty heavy for me, I still can't listen to the entire album in one go and I rarely listen to music on my PMP.


----------



## qwe1 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^thank you for uncovering me 

going by the chain i mentioned, you should dig nu-metal/mainstream metal
mudvayne's LD50
soad's self titled
deftones - white pony


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

I'm a huge fan of all of SOAD's albums. I've heard them all. 

Will check out Mudvayne and Deftones. What about Muse? I have it with me, never gave it much of a try.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Muse is a fusion of a lot of ideas. It's an alt rock band generally but they are quite unpredictive. Definitely give them a try. They are not super-OMFG-technical but they are original and creative.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Suggest some black metal songs(not bands) with meaningful lyrics.How is amorphis BTW?


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

*Black/death metal is useless without blast beats,harsh vocals and there are certainly no nice,meaningful lyrics in Black metal*

hope i made myself clear enough there.btw Amorphis are progressive metal from Finland.decent band.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

No,you have not kid,I did not ask for nice, but meaningful lyrics,I have nothing agiainst harsh vocals,I don`t like those cookie monster kind of vocals simply because I do not understand them,nothing is wrong with blast beats except when played continuously they become irritating and I am not hypermetropic and didnot really ask for your opinion.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



red dragon said:


> No,you have not kid,I did not ask for nice, but meaningful lyrics,I have nothing agiainst harsh vocals,I don`t like those cookie monster kind of vocals simply because I do not understand them,nothing is wrong with blast beats except when played continuously they become irritating and I am not hypermetropic and didnot really ask for your opinion.



If Satan-worship, goat killing, virgin sacrificing, anti-religion lyrics are what you mean by 'meaningful' then you will find them everywhere in black metal.

If you mean Death-esque (except Scream Bloody Gore) philosophical, insightful lyrics, then you won't find them.

You don't understand 'cookie monster vocals' yet you like screeched, harsh black metal vox ? You understand them ? :O. But anyways, that's one's personal choice and I may not interfere.

@XT :- Sorry for that. Though Kalmah does have some power metal elements and a little influence of Bodom. Norther is nice too (who dosen't like Mirror of Madness ?!)


----------



## qwe1 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

@red dragon if you don't understand why blast beats and harsh vocals are incorporated in BM then dont force yourself into liking it.listen to some johnny cash,thats perfect your your age and taste.

@krow muse is a fun band to listen to in their first 2 albums.the third was a welcome experiment but the latest is just average and shows signs of them running outta ideas


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^though id like to add that Muse ftw live.



> I don`t like those cookie monster kind of vocals simply because I do not understand them,nothing is wrong with blast beats except when played continuously they become irritating



then prolly theres no point in listenin to those genres.then why ask for recs for something you cant stand?


----------



## red dragon (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

So according to you guys,there is no blak metal band with philosophical lyrics,and no death metal without those comical vocals,@qwe1 I donot have problem with black metal vocals. Blast beats without a back up rhythm is used in death only,black metal drummers mostly use a basic 4*2 in the background with a 16th note pattern with bass drum and snares thrown in between.It was tolerable when Napalm Death made it popular,but  probably a bit overdone now.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



> So according to you guys,there is no blak metal band with philosophical lyrics,and no death metal without those comical vocals



okay,lemme make this clear once and for all.



> *Black metal is an extreme subgenre of heavy metal. It often uses fast tempos, shrieked vocals, highly distorted guitars played with tremolo picking, blast beat drumming, and unconventional song structure.*





> *The most common and founding lyrical theme is opposition to Christianity and other organized religions* (called "Right-Hand Path" religions by some). As part of this, many artists write lyrics that could be seen to promote atheism, antitheism, paganism and Satanism.Other oft-explored themes are depression, nihilism, misanthropy and death. However, many modern black metal lyrics have begun to focus more on the seasons (particularly winter), nature, mythology, folklore, philosophy and fantasy.




if you still dont get it you're


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



red dragon said:


> So according to you guys,there is no blak metal band with philosophical lyrics,and no death metal without those comical vocals,@qwe1 I donot have problem with black metal vocals. Blast beats without a back up rhythm is used in death only,black metal drummers mostly use a basic 4*2 in the background with a 16th note pattern with bass drum and snares thrown in between.It was tolerable when Napalm Death made it popular,but  probably a bit overdone now.



The 'cookie monster vocals' is a defining characteristic of death metal.

Satanic, goat killing, virgin sacrificing, anti-world, anti-religion lyrics are a defining charecteristic of black metal.


----------



## qwe1 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

uncle dragon, dig some atmospheric black metal.

sorry there isnt death metal w/o those vocals.its like no opera w/o those high pitched vocals,no country w/o american accent and no rap w/o a nigga accent 

btw you still havent taken my only rec to you seriously  listen to johnny cash.he's a legend and has everything that old people should love


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



> death metal without those comical vocals





---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------

dragonforce,check this out for more

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_metal


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^^
Tremolo? where? At best it's insanely fast downpicking with sweeps and tapping. 

Tremolo is at best repetition through proccessors.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Tremolo? where? At best it's insanely fast downpicking with sweeps and tapping.
> 
> Tremolo is at best repetition through proccessors.



No. It says 'tremolo picking'. It's different than tremolo, which is an effect . 

Tremolo picking is when you alt pick a single note 'insanely fast'.

You can't downpick that fast... no-one can.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Oh!I didnot see other posts from Xterminator in other threads,now I have seen them!So please no more suggestion from you or qwe1 for that matter.
@psychosocial,how are these unblack metal bands?Heard frost like ashes,seems good.


----------



## prasath_digit (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

My first rock band is LP. i absolutely loved LP back then. Then i heard Limp Bizkit.....then abt Iron Maiden.......these were the only bands i've listened to.....even nowadays I listen to LP albums very often.......but surely most people are not into rock...i mean they don't like rock as much as pop, rap....for example my friends used to admire almost every original music CD i buy, bcauz i buy only the very best with the precious money I saved. But when i bought *Iron Maiden - A Matter of Life and Death*, no one in my circle liked that album...they said things like....its just not good....it wasn't to my liking....u wasted 350 rs/- on this s***......so only rock fans listen to rock....not the avg music enthusiast IMO.... 

*images.uulyrics.com/cover/i/iron-maiden/album-iron-maiden-a-matter-of-life-and-death-limited-deluxe-edition-with-bonus-dvd.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^^
I didnt get a word of what you were saying 

And you called AMOLAD bad? Wow. Just Wow.  Its not a great album, yes, but it's not all bad. How can you expect a "Number Of The Beast" every time? 

IMO, Brave New World is the only album that can be referred to as "comeback" album. El Dorado is not that great (single from latest album)


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

I started my ROCK career kind of like this.
*img809.imageshack.us/img809/4711/cc000005.jpg

Prastah:
Hear some of Iron Maiden's initial albums. Stuff like 7th Son of a 7th Son, Powerslave, Number of the Best, No Prayer for the Dying. The twin-lead attack is just awesome. Try to hear Ryme of the Ancient Mariner -- 13-14 minutes of bliss, with Dickson singing, excellent leads.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Did you guys go through the nirvana,pearl jam phase?I mean tattered jeans,plaid shirts,dirty canvas shoes and all those angst of late teens,early twenties.


----------



## asingh (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^^
Grunge, basically. I skipped it.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Yes, grunge.I was probably in 11th standard at that time,RSJ featured an article on Nirvana,I searched about hundred record stores in kolkata for Nevermind and finally bought it from a firang tourist near Indian Museum.


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

i started off with merciful fate,king diamond way back in 95 in muscat,my sis used to bring cassettes from canada.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



> Did you guys go through the nirvana,pearl jam phase?I mean tattered jeans,plaid shirts,dirty canvas shoes and all those angst of late teens,early twenties.





> ^^
> Grunge, basically.



*i50.tinypic.com/28wmixc.jpg


---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------

arguments aside,i would personally like to have red dragon visit the irc #krow,instead of arguing here on tdf.ill be glad if he does.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



asigh said:


> ^^
> Grunge, basically. I skipped it.



Same here. Dont know why everybody was gaga over Cobain


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Same here. I mean did listen to Nirvana but I was never a fan. Especially not of Cobain.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

cobain's antics were greater than his music -->fact 1

Pearl Jam>>>>>Nirvana -->fact 2

both suck --> fact 3

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------

alice in chains,soundgarden and puddle of mudd (post-grunge) are some decent listens though.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Yeah.... seeing lots of these kids wearing Nirvana T-Shirts, I decided to give it a try. It seemed like Nu Metal minus most of its pop-ish crap. No solos, even the few that exist are just improvisations on the riff or the vocals. BOSS DS-1 or ProCo RAT distortion sound. A clean intro riff played with distortion after a few seconds.... I guess they could be catchy to those who like such stuff. But to me, Nirvana felt just like "Another Decent Band".

PS: Rape Me is awesome 

EDIT: @ red dragon:

Dude... I think you should try out stuff like Black Sabbath's The Devil Cried. Also see their new album (As Heaven and Hell) The Devil You Know. That's the only place you can find stuff close to Black Metal but with philosophical lyrics which are not growled.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Isn't Black Sabbath a more of traditional heavy metal/doom band ? I mean whatever I have heard of Sabbath surealy made me think that.


----------



## prasath_digit (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> I didnt get a word of what you were saying
> 
> And you called AMOLAD bad? Wow. Just Wow.  Its not a great album, yes, but it's not all bad. How can you expect a "Number Of The Beast" every time?



No no u misunderstood me, i didn't say tat AMOLAD is bad, I liked it very much....infact i preview every album before i buy the original CD....Its just tat my friends didn't like it( who were mostly pop & rap fans...  )


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



Psychosocial said:


> Isn't Black Sabbath a more of traditional heavy metal/doom band ? I mean whatever I have heard of Sabbath surealy made me think that.


Well it is. But particular songs, which are unusually heavy by black sabbath standards, fall in the exact category red dragon seems to be asking for. Esp The Devil Cried. VERY heavy guitars, its doom metal but then it could also be part-philosophical in lyrics, Dio's vocals which are heavy but NOT screams/growls.

And maybe those RARE slayer songs which have nice lyrics AND YET keep the same musicianship might also fall into his territory.

Seriously, red dragon sent me to do a musical scavenger hunt with his demands


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

@MetalHeadGautham :- Well I don't remember the Devil Cried. I will listen to it today. I was never much into Sabbath.

@red dragon :- I have the perfect thing for you. Pagan Altar. Hell yeah!

Okay so anyone into tech death ?

My recent discoveries :-
Demilich
Pavor
Augury
Obscura

 Try them out.

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------

BTW, MetalheadGautham... can you rename this thread to 'The Metal/Rock Discussion Thread'. We can recco each other bands and help evolve interest in rock and metal. The thread will have more credibility and I am tired of having so less people to talk about metal with.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

^^LOL... there was a thread like this earlier I think. Remember ? "All Metalheads Here!" thread.
Why don't you start posting there ? I had put up a lot of stuff there but it was before you joined the forum 

And I think this is a nice place to discuss "indian rock/metal scene".


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Oh yeah almost forgot about the thread. It's a shame such threads die soon. Your idea's good. Turn it into an Indian rock/metal thread .


----------



## red dragon (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Well it is. But particular songs, which are unusually heavy by black sabbath standards, fall in the exact category red dragon seems to be asking for. Esp The Devil Cried. VERY heavy guitars, its doom metal but then it could also be part-philosophical in lyrics, Dio's vocals which are heavy but NOT screams/growls.
> 
> And maybe those RARE slayer songs which have nice lyrics AND YET keep the same musicianship might also fall into his territory.
> 
> Seriously, red dragon sent me to do a musical scavenger hunt with his demands


 
Thanks Gautham & psychosocial for your suggestions,Sabbath was a personal fav but sabbath stone  was the last album I listened,will try heaven and hell.Slayer is great,but they are not death.  
@  xterminator,I didnot use the word grunge because it is a dirty word today,just like glam metal.BTW I tend to agree with you for the first time,Alice in chain is the best grunge band,even after the death of their iconic frontman,Jerry Cantrell  is still going strong.
Grunge was not a great musical movement but it successfully killed the meaningless glam metal of early and mid90s.


----------



## qwe1 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

kill this thread.



> there was a thread like this earlier I think. Remember ? "All Metalheads Here!" thread



ye back when you joined this forum and were advocating meh-talika to death


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*

Since the original topic of this thread has served its purpose, and this thread seems to be leading elsewhere, I figured it might be best to merge it with the original metal thread 

Continue your discussion in the new (old) home boys


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 14, 2010)

@Qwe1 :- lol  those were shameful days

@Gautham :- Let's hope this stays active


----------



## asingh (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



Psychosocial said:


> Isn't Black Sabbath a more of traditional heavy metal/doom band ? I mean whatever I have heard of Sabbath surealy made me think that.



Not really heavy metal. Termed has hard rock. There lyrics were easy to understand since they used two of the best singers. Ozzy and Dio. Extremely deep lyrics, with many meanings. As usual, guitar was the the forte, at times over shadowed the singer even. Heavy rifts with long lead breaks.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 14, 2010)

Black Sabbath IS the first metal band FYI.they have written every existing riff and note.bands of today reply them with some variations thats all.


----------



## asingh (Jun 14, 2010)

^^
You can see it as Heavy Metal. I do not. Thanks for the FYI.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Is Rock Culture on its verge of extinction ????*



asigh said:


> Not really heavy metal. Termed has hard rock. There lyrics were easy to understand since they used two of the best singers. Ozzy and Dio. Extremely deep lyrics, with many meanings. As usual, guitar was the the forte, at times over shadowed the singer even. Heavy rifts with long lead breaks.


While their contemporaries Zep and DP were often switching between the terms Hard Rock and Heavy Metal, it was Black Sabbath which started the seriously "heavy" metal thing as far as I can remember. Because their songs were chiefly riff based.

Anyway, some of their more recent stuff have heavier guitars than their older stuff. Just check them out. Hardly anyone know sabbath outside ozzy and next to nobody knows the Tony Martin lead era or the various mini eras like the time when Gillian was with them.


----------



## asingh (Jun 14, 2010)

True, but there is a thin line between hard rock,rock, heavy metal..? It depends what one feels for the music, and how it sounds to the ear. I certainly find Iron Maiden/Metallica more heavy metal as compared to Black Sabbath. 

Was Ian Gillian with Sabbath..ever..?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2010)

asigh said:


> True, but there is a thin line between hard rock,rock, heavy metal..? It depends what one feels for the music, and how it sounds to the ear. I certainly find Iron Maiden/Metallica more heavy metal as compared to Black Sabbath.



Black Sabbath's HEAVIEST songs sometimes give some of the more usual metallica songs a scare.True, these are only a few. But they exist. Youtube is a good friend 



> Was Ian Gillian with Sabbath..ever..?


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Born_Again_(Black_Sabbath_album)

Youtube for Ian Gillian Black Sabbath. See the results. I bet you won't return to the forum for another 2 hours.


----------



## asingh (Jun 14, 2010)

^^
So was this the time when Coverdale was singing with Deep Purple (Stormbringer)...? Now, I vaguely remembering reading this somewhere. Thanks though.

I have quite a lot of Black Sabbaths songs though not the discography, which songs you suggest that are heavier than heavy metal..? I found them lighter. Not doubting you, want to hear your recommendations....!


----------



## red dragon (Jun 15, 2010)

Have you people heard FNM`s cover of war pigs?It is weird.Tony Martin stayed with Sabbath for a pretty long time,he is talented without a doubt,but Sabbath were never the same without Ozzy,the only Martin song I can remember is headless cross.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> So was this the time when Coverdale was singing with Deep Purple (Stormbringer)...? Now, I vaguely remembering reading this somewhere. Thanks though.
> 
> I have quite a lot of Black Sabbaths songs though not the discography, which songs you suggest that are heavier than heavy metal..? I found them lighter. Not doubting you, want to hear your recommendations....!


Only one I remember now is The Devil Cried.

Try getting their discography. Their albums are pretty unique due to lineup changes. Each has its own sound.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 15, 2010)

Don't know about heavy-heavier-heaviest but I just Black Sabbath music.

Following are in my playlist always.
"Fairies wear boots"
"Spiral Architect"
"Hard Road"
"Children of the grave" (my fav)
"The Wizard"
"War Pigs"
"Sabbath bloody sabbath"
"Iron Man" 

b/w, no idea about his genre, but consider "*Yngwie Malmsteen*" for Guitar riffs ,then I would like to utter "Santana" , would he disgrace this thread's purpose?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 15, 2010)

^^
Yngwie Malmsteen is neo-classical. A kickass guitarist, but mostly well known for playing 100000x notes per second. Santana may not suit this thread, Yngwie always will.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 15, 2010)

Does Jimmy Page or Hendrix suit this thread?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 15, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Does Jimmy Page or Hendrix suit this thread?



This is Digit's Rock House and Jimmy Page and Hendrix are considered as gods of rock! Hell yeah they suit this thread.

And Yngwie makes some tasty music .


----------



## asingh (Jun 15, 2010)

^^
Never liked the music of Malmstein, yes a good guitarist.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Don't know about heavy-heavier-heaviest but I just Black Sabbath music.
> 
> Following are in my playlist always.
> "Fairies wear boots"
> ...



Only Ozzy era songs ?

I know most ppl luv ozzy but DO check out their later era stuff. Like the classic Appice-Dio-Butler-Iommi lineup and the lineups with Cozy Powell (RIP) and Tony Martin. Powell had a really powerful style of playing which was made prominent in the production of albums like Headless Cross.



> b/w, no idea about his genre, but consider "*Yngwie Malmsteen*" for Guitar riffs ,then I would like to utter "Santana" , would he disgrace this thread's purpose?


Best terms for Santana are "Alternative Hard Rock" and "Folk Hard Rock" 

Soft Rock, as long as it has same roots as metal qualifies this thread. Hence it was called dight's Rock House. This means Pink Floyd fans are welcome while Hannah Montana fans are not 

Any objections will welcome


----------



## red dragon (Jun 15, 2010)

^^Spot on.It is Rock House!Bring on some Zep,Purple,Who etc.the real ROCK N` ROLL.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 15, 2010)

One amazing guitarist to check out is Al Di Meola!


----------



## asingh (Jun 16, 2010)

What you think about Piper at the Gates of Dawn with Syd Barrett in the Pink Floyd mix..?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2010)

Bangaloreans! Listen up!
*bangalore.afindia.org/node/1394
*bangalore.afindia.org/node/1396

LOTS OF LOCAL BANDS PERFORMING. See above link. 19th and 20th this month


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 16, 2010)

AFAIK, Testament and Slayer are coming to Bangalore later this year. Lucky turds them  So far, only Maiden has come to Bombay.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 16, 2010)

asigh said:


> What you think about Piper at the Gates of Dawn with Syd Barrett in the Pink Floyd mix..?


That was an awesome album,it is at par with Dark side of the moon(if not better).Animal and Final Cut are probably the two most underrated PF albums.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 16, 2010)

A great guitar player from my city Amyt da,Amyt Dutta.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIzH5NvQwNc
Video quality is shitty but he is awesome.
A slightly better video.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQbEDWT0MHE&feature=related


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 16, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> Black Sabbath IS the first metal band FYI.they have written every existing riff and note.bands of today reply them with some variations thats all.



Although Sabbath was probably the first, I still consider Judas Priest to be the first "heavy metal" band.  




thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Yngwie Malmsteen is neo-classical. A kickass guitarist, but mostly well known for playing 100000x notes per second. Santana may not suit this thread, Yngwie always will.



Yngwie is fast, and known for that. Doesn't compare to Satch or Vai...

Michael Angelo Batio is someone I consider a crazy guitarist.
Check this out 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=rutyA12z3Ok

Are there any musicians on this thread? We should start a post your music / gear thread if there are...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 16, 2010)

^^
Keyboardist  I own a Yamaha PSR 550 (really really old, but trust worthy, sturdy) Plus, after years of practice, I know it inside out


----------



## asingh (Jun 16, 2010)

Raaabo said:


> Although Sabbath was probably the first, I still consider Judas Priest to be the first "heavy metal" band.



Honestly, this is the best thing I have heard in many years on TDF. You bet, these guys were the 'band' to start it.


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 17, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> AFAIK, Testament and Slayer are coming to Bangalore later this year. Lucky turds them  So far, only Maiden has come to Bombay.


slayer yet to be confirmed.If they show up then i am in.God bless my bangaluru.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 17, 2010)

asigh said:


> Honestly, this is the best thing I have heard in many years on TDF. You bet, these guys were the 'band' to start it.



Motorhead? The Ace of Spades album is pretty heavy. And a classic too.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2010)

Raaabo said:


> Michael Angelo Batio is someone I consider a crazy guitarist.
> Check this out
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=rutyA12z3Ok



Me and my friends worship that video during parties 




> Are there any musicians on this thread? We should start a post your music / gear thread if there are...



Guitarist here.

Got a local (but great sounding) 18 fret Acoustic Guitar.
Black SX SEG1-STD 24-fret Superstrat - its an Ibanez rip-off but sounds surprisingly good.
I use my samsung 5.1 home theater as an amp 
And effects I'm still trying to build a good analog distortion circuit (cant find 50k and 100k variable resistors in the market )


----------



## asingh (Jun 17, 2010)

Loved the guitar duo of KK Downing and Glen Tipton. They play so well together. Hear the long leads in Painkiller.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2010)

Guys, I am new to Judas Priest. Suggest some albums please.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 17, 2010)

@Desmond :- Painkiller 

BTW, guitarist/keyboardist here :-
My keyboard broke down before 6 months. Haven't got a new one. It was a Yamaha. Med size. Will have to see the exact model number. Didn't have any fancy features and was cheap.

Guitars :-
Grananda PRD4 Acoustic
Yamaha Pacifica 012 Electric
Marshall MG10 CD Amp
BOSS DS-1 Distortion


Will soon get a Peavey Vypyr 75


----------



## DarkDante (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey all, i've just recently started listening metal, started out with death/black but moved on cause of the vocals, currently trying out dragonforce and dream theater. anyone suggest some good bands? on the lines of the abovementioned ones?


----------



## slugger (Jun 17, 2010)

Music videos by an Indian Rock Band that got together before most active members here were probably even born

Grand daddies of Indian Rock - Agni now re-grouped as RudrAGNI

rudrAGNI, the new and intenser avatar of India's premier rock band AGNI

2 of their unreleased music videos

*
RudrAGNI (former Agni) - Desh (rare, unreleased music video)

Indian Rock band RudrAGNI [formerly AGNI] - Et Tu Brute (rare, unreleased, music video)
*

These videos also mark my 1st _baby step_ towards creating video mashups for YouTube


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 17, 2010)

All musicians can "show off" their gear and talk in the following thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussions/128319-digit-musicians.html

Cheers


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 17, 2010)

ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> Hey all, i've just recently started listening metal, started out with death/black but moved on cause of the vocals, currently trying out dragonforce and dream theater. anyone suggest some good bands? on the lines of the abovementioned ones?



You started out with death? Hmm, thats impressive. 

Kalmah, Behemoth is what I'm listening too, highly recommend you try them (its death - black-death resp) 

If vocals is not for you, try A7x, AILD (pretty decent clean vocals, growls are "tolerable"  ) 

I'm surprised you havent started out with thrash tbf


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 17, 2010)

Who starts out with death/black and 'moves on' ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 17, 2010)

^^
Exactly my point. 

Anyways, lets see what the OP says. 

BTW, Absu is good, but too "in-your-face" kind of heavy. (ie, I found it overdone)

Any bands like Kalmah? Their discography is now memorised now  (So is Amon Amarth's)


----------



## asingh (Jun 17, 2010)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Guys, I am new to Judas Priest. Suggest some albums please.



Pick up Metal Works 1,2.


----------



## DarkDante (Jun 17, 2010)

@PsychoSocial:ah well, to each his own. 

and yeah i started out with thrash a little, but most of the time i dont like meaningless lyrics.i listened to kalmah once, found it nice. but at that time, i was a kind of les poseur, y'know, liking metal for the image it gave me. was i a fool! actually i started listening to dragonforce just 'cause of a break kinda thing and herman li/through the fire and flames.
@Thewisecrab: will try the bands you mentioned. thanks.
I really liked Lamb of god, but only some few ones like Descending, Black label,Laid to rest etc.i liked opeth too. i mean the one song i heard  the funeral potrait.
ah so any black metal bands? didnt listen to that genre much in comparision with death.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 17, 2010)

@thewisecrab :- Well Absu's Tara album blows me away everytime I listen to it. Especially the track Pillars of Mercy. Kalmah is great. Try Norther or Karealian Warcry (a very hideous underground Finnish band).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 22, 2010)

Anyone listen to Alter Bridge here ? They are one of those love 'em or hate 'em kinda bands. Check out their song Metalingus. Kick A$$.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 22, 2010)

^^Try In loving memory, Watch over you, blackbird. Brilliant.Amazing Band. They have their new album up for release shortly. 

Anyone here likes Karnivool?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 22, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^^Try In loving memory, Watch over you, blackbird. Brilliant.Amazing Band. They have their new album up for release shortly.
> 
> Anyone here likes Karnivool?



Karnivool Fan in da house


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 23, 2010)

Any The Faceless fans here ?


----------



## qwe1 (Jun 23, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^^Try In loving memory, Watch over you, blackbird. Brilliant.Amazing Band. They have their new album up for release shortly.
> 
> Anyone here likes Karnivool?





MetalheadGautham said:


> Anyone listen to Alter Bridge here ? They are one of those love 'em or hate 'em kinda bands. Check out their song Metalingus. Kick A$$.





ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Karnivool Fan in da house



who doesnt like karnivool.super ftw them.yea metalingus is a gr8 track.AB is a guilty pleasure.Blackbird was ok.the song ftwed though



Psychosocial said:


> Any The Faceless fans here ?



i've listened to an album by them.not a memorable band.good drummer though,is all i can remember


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 24, 2010)

qwe1 said:


> who doesnt like karnivool.super ftw them.yea metalingus is a gr8 track.AB is a guilty pleasure.Blackbird was ok.the song ftwed though
> 
> 
> 
> i've listened to an album by them.not a memorable band.good drummer though,is all i can remember



If possible listen to 'Planetary Duality'... their latest album if I am not incorrect. It's awesome. I am not a big fan, just listening to them a lot. Also checking out Sunn O))) and Danzig.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 24, 2010)

good to see some drone recs flying around


----------



## metalfan (Jun 24, 2010)

Any cryptopsy or benediction  fan here ????
I have a grason Base guitar


----------



## qwe1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> If possible listen to 'Planetary Duality'... their latest album if I am not incorrect. It's awesome. I am not a big fan, just listening to them a lot. Also checking out Sunn O))) and Danzig.



yea thats what i've heard i think.ye i have heard and love sun o))) will dig danzig


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 25, 2010)

Today's targets :- Suffocation's second album (lol), Augury's Concealed and Coroner's RIP


----------



## red dragon (Jun 26, 2010)

How is the band Scar Symmetry?


----------



## qwe1 (Jun 27, 2010)

^band does nothing.their sound is the producer's work.but just for tp you can listen to the album  holographic universe and the one before it.you'll love it until you realize that its too good to be true and a live youtube video later,you'll stop listening to it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 27, 2010)

qwe1 said:


> ^band does nothing.their sound is the producer's work.but just for tp you can listen to the album  holographic universe and the one before it.you'll love it until you realize that its too good to be true and a live youtube video later,you'll stop listening to it


That's how every single pop song is made 
Only difference is, they don't have what it takes to atleast *try* and play every sound live instead of playing back an instrumental version and singing along.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 29, 2010)

Heard morphogenesis,not bad, but kind of overproduced.Please suggest some melodeath bands other than kalmah,DT,In flames,At the Gates.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2010)

Check out this song (tiny file under 3mb):
*www.motherjane.in/tob.mp3

EDIT: if link not working, listen to song stream here:
*www.motherjane.in/tribesofbabel/


----------



## forever (Jul 6, 2010)

Arch Enemy?

I don't know. I've been out of the scene for far too long but is still worth a try : )


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 6, 2010)

Never really got into Arch Enemy... or the whole melo-death metal scene to be honest. Not bashing it... just not my type.


----------



## forever (Jul 6, 2010)

Everyone starts with something at some point : ) 
Ofcourse we move on to different things and our tastes change with time. I am sure you would agree ; )


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah we might. But I directly jumped to brutal/tech death from thrash and never went through the melo-death phase barring one exception and that is this band called Nightshade.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2010)

YouTube - Cradle of Filth - My Humps

Sorry couldn't help it


----------



## DarkDante (Jul 13, 2010)

^effin lolololol...wtf man!


----------



## red dragon (Jul 14, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> YouTube - Cradle of Filth - My Humps
> 
> Sorry couldn't help it


Haaai Raaam!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 17, 2010)

Just finished listening to R.I.P from Coroner. Mind blowing. Must try.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 6, 2010)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Check out this song (tiny file under 3mb):
> *www.motherjane.in/tob.mp3
> 
> EDIT: if link not working, listen to song stream here:
> Tribes of Babel



What a song!

If only the rest of India heard to these instead of the Bollywood crap. X-d



forever said:


> Everyone starts with something at some point : )
> Ofcourse we move on to different things and our tastes change with time. I am sure you would agree ; )



Could'nt agree less. I started out with LP, then to Metallica, Maiden, Sabbath, Slayer, Nile, etc. and other bands in between. Now listening to Lamb of God.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 6, 2010)

needs moar underground music


----------



## red dragon (Nov 6, 2010)

Pl suggest some bands like Oeth,Katatonia,MDB.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2010)

@red dragon :- You meant Opeth right ? Not like it but in a similar genre are Porcupine Tree and Pain of Salvation.

@XTerminator :- Try out Spastic Ink, Angantyr and Cianide. This are the few I am checking out right now.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Pl suggest some bands like Oeth,Katatonia,MDB.



Not relevant but you should try Caspian - Tertia. Everything else looks so trifling now.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2011)

Man, what happened to the metalheads?

*i.imgur.com/0f1bF.png


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Aug 11, 2011)

Good to see so many like minded people in here. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_razz.gif

So would the mods have problems if we share cough-cough-'pirated'-cough music links here? ;D


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2011)

We need to get our heads banging hard again  \m/

[YOUTUBE]QzFG_i5V6Iw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Aug 11, 2011)

I've been searching the whole internet for Lyrics for Arkha Sva - Gloria Satanae. Anybody into blackmetal music and happen to have it? please share it.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 11, 2011)

Siddhartha_t69 said:


> Good to see so many like minded people in here. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_razz.gif



I'm glad too.



> So would the mods have problems if we share cough-cough-'pirated'-cough music links here? ;D



I don't think it is a good idea.

I am now going into good old Deathmetal, with Morbid Angel - Covenant.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 11, 2011)

Siddhartha_t69 said:


> So would the mods have problems if we share cough-cough-'pirated'-cough music links here? ;D


Not a problem for mods, but problems can come for you if you do that, problems like posts deleted, warnings, infractions, bans, etc.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Siddhartha_t69 said:


> Good to see so many like minded people in here. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_razz.gif
> 
> So would the mods have problems if we share cough-cough-'pirated'-cough music links here? ;D



yes..refrain from doing it


----------



## asingh (Aug 12, 2011)

.................................
*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/IMG_1110.jpg

*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/IMG_1111.jpg


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Aug 12, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Not a problem for mods, but problems can come for you if you do that, problems like posts deleted, warnings, infractions, bans, etc.



rodger that, no pirated links.


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone else going to Bangalore? For the Metallica show?
Anyways, Nowadays listening to Eluveitie.
Inis Mona , Bagpipes+ Metal!
Also Amon Amarth, and a bit of Slipknot.Children of Bodom's Hatecrew too.
Whew! Have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2011)

Any details on that Metallica gig in Bangalore, exact date, ticket price etc?

If the time is right I am definitely going to this one.

I am really sad that I missed Maiden's gig in 2008 

Do you guys know of any good concert or documentary about any band or anything? I saw Headbanger's Journey, Global Metal and Flight666, among others. Is there any you guys have seen and would like to recommend?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm still waiting for news about what the pricing of Metallica's bangalore gig can be. Problem is, most probably it'll be way off my rather modest monthly budget....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 16, 2011)

dude.. they have been on sale for long

GURGAON RATES: 
Back - Rs. 1650
Front - Rs. 2750
VENUE: LEISURE VALLEY

Log In | Facebook


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 16, 2011)

Yup. Way out of my league


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> dude.. they have been on sale for long
> 
> GURGAON RATES:
> Back - Rs. 1650
> ...



Dude, What about Bangalore?



MetalheadGautham said:


> Yup. Way out of my league



Same here


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> dude.. they have been on sale for long
> 
> GURGAON RATES:
> Back - Rs. 1650
> ...


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like I have to satisfy myself by watching it on Youtube


----------



## Desmond (Aug 29, 2011)

Metallica rejected for a Bollywood production



> According to The Times of India (via Gibson), Metallica were asked by Bollywood production houses to to open the show 'Rockstar', featuring music by acclaimed Indian composer A.R. Rahman.
> 
> The 'Rockstar' producers reportedly decided against the Metallica slot when they realised the relatively tame "sufi rock" style featured in the show might sound a little lacklustre when placed next to, shall we say, one of the biggest metal acts in the known universe.



Then again, maybe they don't deserve legends like Metallica.

More here


----------



## asingh (Aug 29, 2011)

Same time as Metallica, F1 will be happening @ Noida.


----------



## Krow (Aug 29, 2011)

I was really hoping I could go to the Metallica gig. It is waaaaaay too far. In the night, returning home would be a big PITA and of course, waaaaaaaay too expensive.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 29, 2011)

WTF, When Iron Maiden came to Mumbai, the tickets cost Rs. 1500 and Lamb of God cost 950. Why is Metallica's show so damn expensive?? I think its all scam. Lets get Anna to deal with it.


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2011)

[SPAM]
Main bhi Anna, tu bhi Anna, hum sab Anna. Let's sit on a hunger strike in the venue for the duration of the concert.
[/SPAM]


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]C7i6sm11MPg[/YOUTUBE]


Just see the super ending SOLO by Slash 

\m/


----------



## Desmond (Aug 30, 2011)

My all time favourite Slayer track.
[YOUTUBE]CUDWLp1yIWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Jan 1, 2012)

New track by Lamb Of God, Ghost Walking from the upcoming album Resolution:

Ghost Walking - Lamb of God (New Song) - YouTube

First I heard the acoustic intro and thought WTF, later all my hair stood up on end.

Another video:
LAMB OF GOD - Ghost Walking (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 1, 2012)

^^
Grace too had acoustic intro. And then very fast intro riff. Loved that song. And this one too.
Mark Morton is a big fan of blues too and incorporates some bluesy licks here and there.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't know how many of you guys are into Meshuggah, but they are releasing a new album "Koloss"

Meshuggah: New Album Cover Artwork, Track Listing Revealed | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

This thread needs a gnikcuf revival.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 23, 2012)

Lamb of God releases a new animated video of their single, Ghost Walking.

[YOUTUBE]sd_S1ZA11Bg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 24, 2012)

ghost walking \m/ .. nice!!!


----------



## Desmond (Jan 26, 2012)

This track was provided on the Digit Playware disc in June 2001. Don't know if you guys heard it. It is also one of the first metal song I heard.

Between tenderness and violence by Nicodemus
[YOUTUBE]fK1GRsQDiEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Jan 30, 2012)

WTF!!! Have all the metalheads died all of a sudden. Am I the only metalhead here who gives a damn! :'(


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Jan 30, 2012)

They're not dead.

Try out THE Nepalese black metal: 
Antim Grahan - Putrefaction Eternity
Puke at me if you didn't fall in love with it.

@Mods: Freely distributed by the band itself, Hence totally legal.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 30, 2012)

Metalheads are alive..but all those juvenile black and death bands are killing whatever creativity was left.

Heck,even Opeth is making weird experimental albums.
Once mighty Katatonia is spending more time with syringes rather than on stage or studio.

And all those cartoon black metal bands are taking the centre stage.
Absolute sh%theads like Lambs of God and alikes are being treated like kings.

Nobody even remembers bands like Danzig.

We are going through a bad time indeed.
Go to you tube...people are comparing the as&h@1e like slash to Jimmy Page or even with the other Jimmy.

It is not only metal,the entire music scene is screwed up.
Even the 80s glam bands were better than today's metal bands.

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## Desmond (Jan 30, 2012)

Why b1tch about it? Please enlighten us with your wisdom instead (not sarcasm).

I have heard Mother by Danzig. Please suggest more tracks.

Obviously, 80s Metal FTW. But, music does evolve. Atleast, metal is still an underground art form. Its only those who have gone mainstream that have become blunt. Metal is still thriving and its guys like you and me who need to carry the flag.

Why compare Slash to Jimmy Page or Jimi Hendrix? They all have different aesthetics of playing. If people are comparing, let them, they might not even know the difference between Rock and Pop.

As for the Juvenile Death/Black metal bands, I think we need to cut these guys some slack. They are atleast trying to keep metal alive. Don't go fully into them, but atleast hear them once. Who knows, they might come up with something groundbreaking someday.

@Siddharth, thanks for the link. Will check it out once I get home.

Lets all share our favourite tracks and metal news here.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 30, 2012)

I am not *****ing...just sad.
In the late 80s and early 90s there was no internet,very few households had cable channels..
Only source of rock and metal was a 2hr MTV in DD2 and a magazine(whose chief editor,a close friend who died few days back)called Rockstreet Journal.

But most of us were satisfied as long as there were Maiden,Priest,Pantera,slayer or Anthrax and ofcourse early Metallica and Megadeth.

We worshipped led Zep,read Bible just to see the view point of a crazy Mr.Ozzy,danced,smoked weed,drank beer at college fests with the tune of some stupid rendetion of smoke on the water by some college kids.
Music of these bands were far from perfect...hell!Lars was probably one of the sloppiest drummer around,Tony could never even tune his guitars properly...but these guys were honest(ofcourse metallica  and few of them went all the way down thereafter)at that time and both the musician and the audience were having a good time.

Things changed singlehandedly by some Kurt Cobain,pathetic vocals coupled with 3 chord song structures and punk rock like do it yourself attitude...full proof formula for disaster(who in the world needed another sex pistols?)
BUT Cobain had something else...the raw emotions and the heroin driven constant void and sense of despair and gloom.....

Everything changed...glam bands went for a hiding...giving way to those so called angst ridden..tattered jeans and plaid shirted heroin addicts...inevitable followed...most of them died...they were all not bad,for eg.Alice in Chains were really really good.

But from then on everything went downhill for me.

Regarding underground scene...todays mainstream bands like Dimmu Borgir and C.O.F were underground in the 80s and they were fu@kin amazing at that time.
See what money and fame did to them!


----------



## Desmond (Jan 30, 2012)

Money corrupts buddy....and yes, I wish I were born in the early 80s, instead of the late 80s. 

I must say that Kurt Cobain was more of a songwriter than a guitarist, so its the rule of thumb to not play Nirvana songs exactly as given in the tabs, 'cause Kurt himself had a sloppy style of playing.

I think it was the early thrash which was the last true classic metal, post thrash, all other bands seem lackluster. And, with the advent of MTV and Youtube, everyone who could play the guitar yearns to be a rockstar. I must say that the era of legends is over. Only a few legends who are still around are worthy of respect, for the newcomers cannot dream to become as big them. They are like gods from another planet.

BTW, anyone seen the Metal Evolution series? A new documentary series by Sam Dunn, the same guy who made the documentaries Metal:A Headbangers Journey, Global Metal and Flight 666. He explores how metal evolved from blues and jazz and the history of each sub genre.

Metal Evolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 31, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> ....and yes, I wish I were born in the early 80s, instead of the late 80s.



Do you seriously wish that? Just for some music ? WOW 

Look around boy, there's plenty of stuff to listen to..you're just looking in the wrong places.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 1, 2012)

@Himadri, care to enlighten us?

Besides, you gotta admit that the 80s were the golden age of metal, spawning legends of godlike stature. So, it was nirvana (pun not intended) for a metalhead back then.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

I wish I was born in 60s.
60s & 70s rock music has kept me alive.
Still listen to Stones and Doors compulsively everyday.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been going backwards through time. First heard LP, Limpbizkit, then Nirvana, Metallica, Maiden, Sabbath and so forth.

Heard Sympathy for the Devil and Paint it black by Rolling Stones.

Light my fire by Doors.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> Do you seriously wish that? Just for some music ? WOW
> 
> Look around boy, there's plenty of stuff to listen to..you're just looking in the wrong places.



Some people do live for music only
And please suggest us some good  new rock/metal bands.
Not those cartoon like black metal or absolutely moronic brutal death bands.
Something in the line of Opeth/Katatonia(just love this band!)


----------



## Desmond (Feb 1, 2012)

Please suggest tracks by Katatonia, I've never heard them.

I've been listening to Morningrise and My Arms, Your Hearse by Opeth lately.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

Start off with Brave Murder day(very early release,harsh vocals)
If you do not like harsh vocals;
try Discouraged Ones,The Great cold distance,July,teargas etc.
My fav songs are
My twin,unfurl,July,soil song....the list is very long.

If you do not mind depressive songs,give Novembre and My dying bride a try.

Do you like porcupine tree?

Oh! Do listen to the entire album Blackwater Park(Opeth).
Amazing album!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks bro, will check 'em out. I don't have Blackwater Park, yet, will try to get it.

I don't mind anything as long as its heavy.

Porcupine Tree tracks I like : Blackest eyes, The dead can dance. Not heard any more.

Vocals are no problem for me. Harsh vocals mean that they mean business

Update:
I've been listening to the songs you suggested. Katatonia sounds pretty similar to Porcupine Tree.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 2, 2012)

Lyrically different.
P.T is more mature.
Katatonia is mellower,even cheesy at times.

Give Agolloch a listen too(or was it Agalloch!)

Are you into post rock?
If yes,suggest me some or any rock/metal band without vocals.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 3, 2012)

Bands without vocals? That'll be a little tricky.

The only band/artist I know which has no vocals are Apocalyptica (But, its Cello metal). 

Then there's Liquid Tension Experiment, an experimental project by Mike Portnoy and John Petrucci (both from Dream Theatre). Try listening to Acid Rain.

You could also try virtuosic performers like Steve Vai, Yngwie Malmsteen, Joe Satriani or Buckethead.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 3, 2012)

I do have the entire discography of Vai,Malmstein,Satriani and around 80% of buckethead(this guy has/had so many side projects!!)
Will try the others.

If you like Progressive...give Riverside a listen..amazing band...atleast listen to their live version of the song The same Old River.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 3, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Lyrically different.
> P.T is more mature.
> Katatonia is mellower,even cheesy at times.
> 
> ...



God is an astronaut, Eversham


----------



## Desmond (Feb 3, 2012)

Yup, I am into progressive as well. Will check it out.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2012)

Now listening to Nile - Annihilation of the Wicked. This one's got one of the best intro's I know.
[YOUTUBE]KZ7XLcagmmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2012)

Lamb of God is coming to Bangalore this May, anyone going?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nims11 (Apr 17, 2012)

Anybody into gothic metal (Within Temptaion)?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2012)

I heard Nicodemus once (Gothic Black Metal). Loved it, but couldn't find any more tracks for it. Its songs were included in the Digit CD of 2001.

Also, I heard Type-O-Negative, its proper Gothic Metal.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 19, 2012)

Someone wanted a post-rock band with no vocals? Try Red Sparowes


----------



## Desmond (May 29, 2012)

Went to see Lamb Of God live in Bangalore on Saturday. My long time dream come true. This was my first major gig.

Setlist:

1. Desolation
2. Ghost Walking
3. Walk With Me in Hell
4. Set to Fail
5. Now You've Got Something to Die For
6. Ruin
7. Hourglass
8. The Undertow
9. Omerta
10. Contractor
11. The Number Six
12. Laid to Rest

*Encore:*
13. In Your Words
14. Redneck
15. Black Label


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Went to see Lamb Of God live in Bangalore on Saturday. My long time dream come true. This was my first major gig.
> 
> Setlist:
> 
> ...



i had to skip it because i could not get train tickets, regret it big time


----------



## Desmond (May 29, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i had to skip it because i could not get train tickets, regret it big time



Where you live bro? I travelled by bus from Pune (robably only Puneiite out there). Was well worth the effort. 

No worries, they promised to return. But what you missed was that they are filming a documentary of their Resolution tour and this gig will be a part of it.

Loved it when Randy said in the end : 

"This is our last song for tonight. Its our version of the latest bollywood hit........its called Black Label"


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2012)

I live in ranchi
And don't mention the concert makes me cry


----------



## Desmond (May 29, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I live in ranchi
> And don't mention the concert makes me cry



Sorry bro, I know how you feel. I missed my Metallica gig even though I booked the ticket. I got the ticket by post a day after the show.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nims11 (May 29, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I live in ranchi



scribe came here. Although i the lyrics was meaningless, i was glad i could hear to a metal band live.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2012)

nims11 said:


> scribe came here. Although i the lyrics was meaningless, i was glad i could hear to a metal band live.



when?
and are their any concerts in the near future?


----------



## nims11 (May 30, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> when?



march first week. It came to my college's tech fest. 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> and are their any concerts in the near future?



no idea, but this would be one of the last cities to host a metal/rock concert


----------



## Soumik (May 30, 2012)

Wow... too much roughness 
Listen to calm and soothing songs once in a while . Am listening to this currently... Just thought of sharing. 
While your Lips are still Red - Nightwish
Memories - Within Temptation
Sleeping Sun - Nightwish
In Sumerian Haze - Sirenia
Pheonix Rising - Annihilator

Okay... enough listening.. am off to sleep good night 

PS: Just kidding. dont take my comments in any sane sense... posted some soft songs which still fall under this topic's genre


----------



## Raziel (May 30, 2012)

Gr8 thread! I'm a metalhead too. 
Mostly on to Gothic/Black/Doom Metal
Some of my fav bands are: 
Katatonia
Kamelot
69 Eyes
HIM
Draconian
Theatres Des Vampires
Burzum
Agalloch
Pantera
Cradle of Filth
Eternal Tears of Sorrow
Swallow The Sun
Lacrimas Profundere
Machine Head
etc.......

\,,/,



red dragon said:


> Start off with Brave Murder day(very early release,harsh vocals)
> If you do not like harsh vocals;
> try Discouraged Ones,The Great cold distance,July,teargas etc.
> My fav songs are
> ...



Same as what I like. Unfurl is my fav!..also July, Soil's song, Omerta, Forsaker, The Longest Year, Day and then the shade.....and a lot more! Jonas Renkse's voice is just amazing+what an atmosphere they create!

I too like depressive songs as well...like, Draconian(They have the finest lyrics), Empyrium, Novembre...etc....

\,,/,


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2012)

If possible please post youtube vids here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello everybody,
Never knew that a thread like this was here before,until today.
Hi desmond,congrats on ur 1st major gig,hope U broke ur neck

Agalloch<3
The metal band with no vocal-Try Jeff Loomis my favourite album-Zero Order Phase-worth headbanging.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Hello everybody,
> Never knew that a thread like this was here before,until today.
> Hi desmond,congrats on ur 1st major gig,hope U broke ur neck



Yeah, I could not even raise my head properly for the next few days. Not to mention pain in my neck, shoulders and back.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 4, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Loved it when Randy said in the end :
> 
> "This is our last song for tonight. Its our version of the latest bollywood hit........its called Black Label"



read in the rollingstone mag-when they 1st came to india they dedicated  sum song to Mahatma Gandhi and even called him a "punk rock dude'' ;D


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2012)

Apparently, it was Contractor. Mahatma Gandhi as India's Punk Rocker, that's awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Edit:

I've started listening to Blackwater Park by Opeth and indeed it is a remarkable album. I loved the songs Harvest, The Drapery Falls and Blackwater Park. Love the intro in Blackwater Park.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fullmetal (Jun 5, 2012)

views on the new meshuggah album koloss?? 
i for one thought it was amaing !! nice compositions with a good mix of slow and quick tracks..
and the artwork is to die for!!!!


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 5, 2012)

fullmetal said:


> views on the new meshuggah album koloss??
> i for one thought it was amaing !! nice compositions with a good mix of slow and quick tracks..
> and the artwork is to die for!!!!



hm,will check em out  and ohh...welcome to the headbangers thread !!;D


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2012)

fullmetal said:


> views on the new meshuggah album koloss??
> i for one thought it was amaing !! nice compositions with a good mix of slow and quick tracks..
> and the artwork is to die for!!!!



I heard only one song from Koloss - "Swarm", which I heard from this video:
[YOUTUBE]Q3cZQ7TUAw0[/YOUTUBE]

PS: The guy who made this video deserves a medal.

PPS: Meshuggah is the most rhythmically ingenious band out there IMHO.
*
Edit:*Also check this vid of Dillinger Escape Plan playing Panasonic Youth. They go ape **** crazy on stage:
[YOUTUBE]izuUgyzajYA[/YOUTUBE]

PS: 8 more posts to 666 posts


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 5, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Edit:
> 
> I've started listening to Blackwater Park by Opeth and indeed it is a remarkable album. I loved the songs Harvest, The Drapery Falls and Blackwater Park. Love the intro in Blackwater Park.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



bleak is my fav song from bwp.akerfeldts growls are heavenly

currently listening to john pettrucci suspended animations album,all songs are great except glasgow kiss,which i find kinda goofy



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I heard only one song from Koloss - "Swarm", which I heard from this video:
> [YOUTUBE]Q3cZQ7TUAw0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> PS: The guy who made this video deserves a medal.
> ...


please try to post more of these violent stage shows people,always liked these kind of shows

from me its
all gone crazy
Pearl Jam - (HD)(Live + Interview)(Pinkpop 1992)(Full Show)(Pro-Shot) - YouTube

like to know what they smoked before the show


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2012)

You saw that Meshuggah video full?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 5, 2012)

Nope,internet speeds are shitty.but saw the dep vdo


----------



## Desmond (Jun 6, 2012)

Man! You don't know what you missed. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 6, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Nope,internet speeds are shitty.but saw the dep vdo



hahahha i didnt mean that much violence..lo lbtw epic fail @2.24


----------



## Desmond (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah:

This is my Vid:

[YOUTUBE]53MEWQl4y48[/YOUTUBE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Raziel (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey guys check out Rotting Christ's - Aealo...Epic album!!..can't stop headbanging!! 
One of my fav albums ever!!! 

\,,/,


----------



## Soumik (Jun 10, 2012)

Some Classic stuff  :-

[YOUTUBE]XLZfDAMRjug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2012)

^^ Awesome solos.

One more classic moment:

[YOUTUBE]syrQ_DOW9NQ[/YOUTUBE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Soumik (Jun 11, 2012)

^^ awesome performance. Not a fan of drum solos.. so didnt like the piece.. but the show was awesome. (Man that guy's fast!!!)

One of my all time fav tracks. Epic stuff! :

[YOUTUBE]F4t1W8IGU80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]l5L8u611OGI[/YOUTUBE]

this might be too soft for metalheads, but this is real technical drumming which is ****ing hard to play and it sounds beautiful 
btw, most metal drum solos sound like noise to me, and it seems like the drummer is trying to show how fast he is instead of making beautiful music.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2012)

^^
Will view the video when I go home. In the meanwhile, you listen to Tomas Haake's drumming, there is no imba drummer IMHO.


----------



## Lebrontron (Jun 25, 2012)

Everyone here shoudl check out Buckethead's It's alive album. You can thank me later


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 25, 2012)

long time since i heard any rammstein..nice cover ..couldnt see the vedeo full though....heeehhe
\



Soumik said:


> ^^ awesome performance. Not a fan of drum solos.. so didnt like the piece.. but the show was awesome. (Man that guy's fast!!!)
> 
> One of my all time fav tracks. Epic stuff! :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]F4t1W8IGU80[/YOUTUBE]



ive seeen iron maiden liveeee...hhehehhe...
not the original but them tribute band called higher on maiden...most of em looks like the original members ....great gig...someday illl see the original band


----------



## nims11 (Jun 25, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> ive seeen iron maiden liveeee...hhehehhe...
> not the original but them tribute band called higher on maiden...most of em looks like the original members ....great gig...someday illl see the original band



i envy you


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 26, 2012)

nims11 said:


> i envy you



its just a tribute band


----------



## Raziel (Jun 26, 2012)

Waking the Demon by BFMV \,,/,.......Check it out !..!,

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2I0ulTZWXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 27, 2012)

Something for everyone 

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269241_413249662051249_543878080_n.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 27, 2012)

^buhahaha 



Lebrontron said:


> Everyone here shoudl check out Buckethead's It's alive album. You can thank me later


such a wierd guy.but behind that mask and below that bucket there's
some good talent.ᓏ


----------



## Raziel (Jun 27, 2012)

*Something really Black n Epicc!!! \,,/,*

*Dimmu Borgir - Kings Of The Carnival Creation *

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeITMxApxKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## red dragon (Jun 27, 2012)

Dimmu!!They were such a good band in their earlier days!!
Did anyone see Opeth live in India?
I missed it,but saw them couple of months back in Amsterdam along with Machinehead.
Not much of a Machinehead fan,but those guys were fantastic live!!
The chorus of 'halo' is still ringin in my head.


----------



## Raziel (Jun 27, 2012)

^^Man ur lucky 

& btw, Machine Head's latest album 'Un to the Locust' is also really awesome!
....But 'The Blackening' is still their best!! \,,/, Halo is Epic


----------



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2012)

Raziel said:


> ^^Man ur lucky
> 
> & btw, Machine Head's latest album 'Un to the Locust' is also really awesome!
> ....But 'The Blackening' is still their best!! \,,/, Halo is Epic





red dragon said:


> Dimmu!!They were such a good band in their earlier days!!
> Did anyone see Opeth live in India?
> I missed it,but saw them couple of months back in Amsterdam along with Machinehead.
> Not much of a Machinehead fan,but those guys were fantastic live!!
> The chorus of 'halo' is still ringin in my head.



I only recently started listening to The Blackening, Halo is indeed the icing on the cake. I heard that Opeth came to India in Feb, I was still in college then or else I would have gone. Anyway, still got to see Lamb Of God live plus the bangalore gig is going to be featured in their upcoming documentary. I feel proud to be a part of it XD.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

*EDIT:*

The god of drumming : Tomas Haake

[YOUTUBE]JOR0hUIGb4Y[/YOUTUBE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 30, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Dimmu!!They were such a good band in their earlier days!!
> Did anyone see Opeth live in India?
> I missed it,but saw them couple of months back in Amsterdam along with Machinehead.
> Not much of a Machinehead fan,but those guys were fantastic live!!
> The chorus of 'halo' is still ringin in my head.



wow


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]TolujP77Npc[/YOUTUBE]


Watching it now..


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> [YOUTUBE]TolujP77Npc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Watching it now..



I saw it live when it was being streamed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nims11 (Jul 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Q27SGo-fMhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Jul 2, 2012)

Do you guys know any site which sells Audio CDs at reasonable rates? I tried Flipkart, but most discs are around 1 grand.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 2, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Do you guys know any site which sells Audio CDs at reasonable rates? I tried Flipkart, but most discs are around 1 grand.



u mean hard copy or digital download?

try this site half.ebay.com/


----------



## STARFIRE (Jul 4, 2012)

nims11 said:


> [YOUTUBE]Q27SGo-fMhs[/YOUTUBE]



This song is just awesome \m/


----------



## nims11 (Jul 8, 2012)

Iron maiden coming to india in 2013!!


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 8, 2012)

nims11 said:


> Iron maiden coming to india in 2013!!



wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jazz influenced metal...


[YOUTUBE]kAMuYN4j7rQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 8, 2012)

nims11 said:


> Iron maiden coming to india in 2013!!



dates and location?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 8, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> dates and location?



Yeah...and links too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nims11 (Jul 8, 2012)

*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/487317_379000778833750_1517544174_n.jpg

Hope this is true as i couldn't find any such thing in ironmaiden.com.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 9, 2012)

If its true, I hope it is either in Mumbai or Bangalore. No offense rest of you guys 

Can you give the link to the FB page you found this on?



Nanducob said:


> wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jazz influenced metal...
> 
> ...



Nice...pretty good experimentation. The licks have a lot of natural harmonics.

Meshuggah is pretty jazz influenced to. Though it is more rhythmic and lacks melodies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Something for the lulz:

[YOUTUBE]wNN_Ew1Emlg[/YOUTUBE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nims11 (Jul 9, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If its true, I hope it is either in Mumbai or Bangalore. No offense rest of you guys
> 
> Can you give the link to the FB page you found this on?



Wall Photos | Facebook

btw, ironmaiden on twitter says
"Rumours rumours rumours. If it isn't on the Tour Dates page on Iron Maiden Official Website  then it isn't official. "


----------



## Desmond (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2012)

One of the best albums by Death:
[YOUTUBE]MgWLs1bl_ac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 10, 2012)

hey not a big deal.iirc iron maiden came 3 times before so we can expect themalso we can expect 2 international metal bands in the rock in india 2012(wiki) cheers


----------



## Desmond (Jul 11, 2012)

When's that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 11, 2012)

october 20 according to wikiglad you liked death...


----------



## Desmond (Jul 11, 2012)

I hope Slipknot or Pantera comes. I will go apeshit bonkers then XD.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 11, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I hope Slipknot or Pantera comes. I will go apeshit bonkers then XD.



u cant see pantera anymore,i think they disbanded before dime's death in 2003.

maybe opeth? or it will be justin barbar coz theyve brought "back street boys" in 2009 as openers along with some pop pussies and called the show "rock in india".can u believe it ?

talking about dimebag,i found a video of dimebag teaching goddamn electric...just watch this and see how down to earth person he is.he sounds like an ordinary guy..r.i.p bro
[YOUTUBE]Tspph2e6EpI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah, that 2010 show was a huge fiasco. These guys don't even know what Rock is....and seriously, who the **** calls Backstreet Gays to a Rock concert.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 12, 2012)

Started with Children of bodom

[YOUTUBE]_10zZ1XpmU0[/YOUTUBE]

Suggest me some of their songs.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 12, 2012)

Needled 24x7
Mask Of Sanity
Children Of Decadence
Bodom Beach Terror
Warheart
Thrashed, Lost and Scattered
etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 13, 2012)

Daughter of the moon -- Insomnium
Twilight of the thundergod -- Amon amarth

youtube is blocked  dumb firewall


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 13, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah, that 2010 show was a huge fiasco. These guys don't even know what Rock is....and seriously, who the **** calls Backstreet Gays to a Rock concert.



theyve learned a lesson coz of low ticket sales,"Dna network" thats wat theyre called,they d thought bringing "boom boom bands" will earn them a lot of money.....lol fail..



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Needled 24x7
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol the title..


----------



## Desmond (Jul 13, 2012)

hellscream666 said:


> Daughter of the moon -- Insomnium
> Twilight of the thundergod -- Amon amarth
> 
> youtube is blocked  dumb firewall



Power metal guy...huh?



Nanducob said:


> lol the title..



That song not so bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 13, 2012)

hellscream666 said:


> Daughter of the moon -- Insomnium
> Twilight of the thundergod -- Amon amarth
> 
> youtube is blocked  dumb firewall


welcome to headbangers
thread
u mean the firewall on pc or in this thread?


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> welcome to headbangers
> thread
> u mean the firewall on pc or in this thread?



thanks 

yeah the dumb firewall on my pc....apparently allowing youtube on work pcs is a bad idea


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 14, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Power metal guy...huh
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


indeed



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> That song not so bad.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


dont know why i cant get them,though ive seen some youtube videos of alexi laiho and roope...wow amazing skills in guitar,see betcha cant play this,also its too hard to sing and play guitar at the same time,much harder if you solo,which alexi does.

I think hellscream a diff. breed of headbanger,i mean those who are more in to non U.S/U.k bands.
I know someone like him.he was my junior in my college who listenened to trance most of the time.i gave him some 'nice' songs, baptised him into heavymetal.but he's more into finnish,swedish bands like kalmah,COB,ETOS etc ..he went crazy last year naming his college sports team to 'gojira'(he tried to name other teams also but got rejected hehe).hell he even named our farewell party as 'eluveitie'!!also he dont booze at all not even beer(not making any point there hehe !)


----------



## Desmond (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't booze or smoke either. Also, I like anything that sounds heavy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 14, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't booze or smoke either. Also, I like anything that sounds heavy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



youre #3 headbanger ive seen that dont booze!


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 21, 2012)

holy ****...today read about ibanez meshugahh guitars they costs 8k$ thats 4 lacs aproxx...


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> youre #3 headbanger ive seen that dont booze!



I've had a coupl'a vodkas but not enough to get knocked out. The whole idea of getting wasted does not appeal to me. I don't smoke or dope either.



Nanducob said:


> holy ****...today read about ibanez meshugahh guitars they costs 8k$ thats 4 lacs aproxx...



It might not be the production model. The production models are cheaper, this one must be hand crafted.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 22, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I've had a coupl'a vodkas but not enough to get knocked out. The whole idea of getting wasted does not appeal to me. I don't smoke or dope either.



hmm,i abused on alcohol plus b.s in college,mainly alcohol.it was cheap since our college was near union territory.used to smuggle them to my place to make xtra cash and drank everyday.smoked for weeks bunking classes,totally lost track of time.Came out clean last year,sober since then,but always gets tempted when i see someone drinks or smokes.it was a nice experience.i think everyone should try it atleast once but dont get addicted.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> It might not be the production model. The production models are cheaper, this one must be hand crafted.


its in their official price list.its an 8 string.always thought the gibsons were pricey.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2012)

Its a custom made one. Since not many 8 string guitarists around, they have to make them when ordered and probably no ready stock. That's why its expensive.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 25, 2012)

Something I cannot stop listening
[YOUTUBE]sZfEqibHTwE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 25, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Its a custom made one. Since not many 8 string guitarists around, they have to make them when ordered and probably no ready stock. That's why its expensive.



hmmm,that d be the reason

once i put this in the tv during our college tour and made everyone laugh and scare at the same time..lol..good days
[YOUTUBE]v52qaecMQOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Jul 31, 2012)

Joey Jordison going crazy on the drums :

[YOUTUBE]ZN7o7oolaA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Aug 1, 2012)

Craft - F**k the universe, Try it out BM fans. You'll love it.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 5, 2012)

jazz fusion rock song.loved the whole 'erotic cakes" 
album.


a jazz song that wont dissappoint a rock music lover

love miles' glasses..hehhe


----------



## Desmond (Aug 5, 2012)

Buddy, fix your links, can't see them.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 5, 2012)

^Yeah..even i couldnt see it lol..y is it like that?i always put [YOUTUBE]URL(without v= and wwwdotyoutubedotcom)and another /Youtube  in "["s and get a white screen.why so?

yeah fixd atlast


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 5, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Joey Jordison going crazy on the drums :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ZN7o7oolaA4[/YOUTUBE]



this is like pure noise to me 

appreciate the speed though


----------



## Desmond (Aug 6, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> this is like pure noise to me
> 
> appreciate the speed though



A drummer is supposed to be a time-machine. His job is purely rhythmic and as you know, rhythm and melody are two different things. So, a drummer is known for his technical prowess and how accurately he can replicate complex time signatures. This one is fairly complex and not everyone can appreciate it, so I don't blame you.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Desmond (Aug 6, 2012)

Is Metal Fading Into Obscurity | Guitar Columns @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com



Nanducob said:


> jazz fusion rock song.loved the whole 'erotic cakes"
> album.



That guy Guthrie Govan has some sick Jazz licks. XD



Anorion said:


>



Dafuq did I just see? 

Looks like he is fanning the fire with his hair


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 6, 2012)

Anorion said:


>



hahhhah great



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is Metal Fading Into Obscurity | Guitar Columns @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> 
> yeah the "true metal" conspiracy.they say that those who listen to metalcore,nu metal and alternetive are posers.[i dont support this]some bands....cough...nile...cough promote this bullsh!t.I remember "PUrple BLood" being the first rock band in my place[there was avial and motherjane,but they somewhat introduced metal side of music]that college band was a sucess.not something 'spectacular' but was good.metalcore/experimental industrial metal being their genre.everything was fine,everyone saw a metal band as a metal band.last year i was talking to 'retired' bassist in a death metal band,i asked him about purple blood.
> ...


----------



## nims11 (Aug 11, 2012)

Couldn't resist to share this (Source: internet). Your thoughts on it?



Spoiler



Heavy Metal (and its scope of sub-genres) is more than just a style of music. For many, around the planet, it’s a lifestyle; so much so, that once you have been bitten by the jaws of the metallic beast, you are a metalhead for life. Being a metalhead is not necessarily a phase or an appearance; if you’re a metalhead, it is a part of your identity – from balls to bones.
So, if it transcends music, what are the characteristics then that clearly define what a metalhead is? It would be effortless to be cynical and make a list of fashionable styles that metalheads and headbangers have pursued in over the years, but it also goes beyond hairstyles, corpse paint, and body modification.
Being a metalhead, as mentioned, is a lifestyle; it is an attitude that reflects your world view that is fueled by the music – and vice versa. What makes this way of thinking? What defines this identity? Let’s take a look at 10 things that uniquely identify and define metalheads:

1. Defiance
From the very first days in the era of bands like Black Sabbath, Led Zeppelin,Deep Purple & Budgie, right through the contemporary era of countless metal bands and styles, one personality attribute held by metal fans has always been an attitude of defiance. This defiance is often mischaracterized as teenage rebellion, and while that can be a contributing influence, it rises above adolescent angst. The defiance of metalheads stands out as a strong expression of distinctiveness: “Screw you; I’m going to do this my way” (or as appropriately and eloquently affirmed by Rage against the Machine: “**** you; I won’t do what you tell me”). It is a refusal to conform to the sheep mindset of mainstream society. In years gone by, this used to be misinterpreted by ‘the moral majority’ as a menace or a threat. In actual fact, it is an empowerment of independence, which in turn invigorates determination. \,,/

2. Escapism
The beginning journey for a headbanger is usually amplified by a sense of either isolation or loneliness or both. Heavy Metal usually becomes a source for the young metalhead as a source of escapism. Metal fans not only embrace the music for the talent or the technical ability of musicians, and not only for the excitement of the sound; but also because of the sentiment that one can escape the dull and the mundane, or the stress of life and into the music itself. The music reflects this common attitude through its lyrics & musical pattern. Metalheads internationally embrace the music style because of the way it can boost an individual personality over and beyond problematic issues of life. It is a style of music that makes the listener feel empowered. \,,/

3. The Common Unification
As identified, young metalheads often feel a strong perception of isolation in early adolescent life; and metal music can give them an attraction to this aspect of feeling like an outcast compared to other people. This isolation often makes an individual feel “strange” or “different”; and the genre of metal highlights this in a manner that says to the listener, “You feel weird and unusual, but you are not – you’re not alone. There are others like you.” There comes a point in the life journey of every metal fan where their paths cross with other metalheads; and this is where the feeling of remoteness dissipates. At this point, there is a feeling of unity between metalheads; where each individual clearly understands where the other comes from. The isolation has advanced into a sense of belonging. This characteristic can even be seen worldwide; especially at the Wacken festival in Germany, where metalheads from around the Earth get together to celebrate metal and what it means to be a metalhead. It is a great example of how unifying the culture can be. \,,/

4. Attire
While it is not necessarily a uniform, the way a metalhead dresses identifies them as a headbanger. There have been trends over the years, but the common elements often incorporate band shirts, and the color black. It does not matter so much what a metalhead wears, and it is not automatically a fashion statement – it is more of a visual expression of the attitude they feel. The apparel of a metalhead is a symbol of what metal embodies to them. But most significantly, metalheads do not just like metal; they look metal. \,,/

5. Strongly Opinionated
Metal freaks, by and large, have very strong opinions about a wide range of subjects; none more so than that which they are most avid about: metal itself. There has been for decades, and perhaps will be for decades to come, an enduring argument or debate amongst metalheads about what bands are “true metal”. These opinions are very strong and amplified, but one common characteristic about metalheads is that they seem to understand that others will have varying views. This expression of opinion is another means by which a metalhead can assert what defines metal to them, and what defines themselves as individuals and as metal fans. \,,/

6. A Respect for the Heritage
Modern metalheads often identify themselves by the style of sub-genre they gravitate towards the most. But whether a headbanger considers them more of a black metal fan, or a thrash metal fan, there is a level of regard that these fans have for the bands that were the influences for the bands they listen to. For example, an Iron Maiden fan may not be a fan of Deep Purple; but they have an appreciation of Deep Purple for being an inspiration to members of Iron Maiden. There’s an understanding amongst current metalheads that if it was not for these earlier acts, they wouldn’t be experiencing the music as it is today. \,,/

7. An Understanding of Belief
Metal has long been criticized as blasphemous or anti-religion, but this stance has proven to be a catalyst for metalheads being well-versed and competent in understanding a variety of aspects of religion, faith, and belief. Whether a metal fan identifies themselves as an atheist, a Christian, a Satanist, or any other number of faiths, you will frequently find that metalheads are very well educated on many aspects of their chosen belief system or philosophy; as well as more often than not other religious beliefs as well. \,,/

8. Determination
One common aspect between metalheads is that they often have a strong feeling of determination to reach for the skies and achieve their goals and dreams. There was once a perception that your average headbanger was not very academic or accomplished. While this determination has been used by many metalheads to follow academic pursuits; it need not just be applied to schooling or careers. It hearkens back to that feeling of defiance discussed earlier; that regardless of what obstacles are in your way, you will get there in the end. \,,/

9. An Appreciation of the Underground
To the conventional society, metal music is often defined by which metal bands have had the most success. Artists such as Metallica, Skid Row, Led Zeppelin & others are often held aloft by media (particularly music TV channels and radio stations) as the bands that are identified as Metal. While most metal fans have some form of appreciation of perhaps some phases of the above-mentioned bands, metalheads tend to gravitate towards those groups outside of commercialized success. There will always be Pantera fans and Slayer fans, and members of the KISS Army; but metal fans also support acts that have large followings, such as Opeth and Dream Theater, who have yet to enjoy a Metallica-level of success. There is also strong support for more obscure bands that are still on the rise; or perhaps those which may never cater to mainstream and commercial predilections. \,,/

10. Unswerving Loyalty
For the most part, metalheads all together embody an unswerving loyalty to the bands they follow and support. This is unmistakable in all levels of the music – from internationally successful metal acts; to local unsigned artists just starting out. Metal fans are passionate about the bands they support, and have helped many groups continue making music to this day: artists from the early establishing days of metal such as Alice Cooper, Black Sabbath, and Motorhead keep on moving forward because of the support and dedication from their fan base. This degree of loyalty is also evident in unsigned, underground bands. In years gone by, it was once strong in the underground tape trading movement, where metal fans from around the world would trade tapes of their local acts with other metalheads from other countries. \,,/


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 11, 2012)

thanks for sharing,pretty much explains everything about headbangers.For me,This "Music" has changed my whole life,changed my way of thinking,my beliefs and i dont think ill be the same person as of now,if i never listened to it in the first place and i m sure everyone who is a metal/rock fan will agree about this.

sometimes some of those ten things doesnt matter.like this one.These is a snap of band members from Indian Doom Metal band Dying Embrace and some one asked about his dresscode and he said being a businessman he is force to dress like that...


*img94.imageshack.us/img94/2018/41853344304407240673811.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

so he doesnt dress like a headbanger at all but still he is a headbanger/metal fan and ive seen people in gigs who dress like sh!t,used to headbang much better than the well dressed guys[not making any point,there]So what really matters is the "Passion in music",nice article btw


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 11, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> A drummer is supposed to be a time-machine. His job is *purely* rhythmic and as you know, rhythm and melody are two different things. So, a drummer is known for his technical prowess and how accurately he can replicate complex time signatures. This one is fairly complex and not everyone can appreciate it, so I don't blame you.



Now thats what i dont get. Drumming is not just timing, speed ,rhythm It's melody too. Danny Carey ,the Rev, Gavin Harrison are good examples of it. A good drummer is dynamic, can change the mood of the song staying in the same timing. Metal in some ways gives drummers a lot of freedom but it limits them too. It limits metal listeners too about what a drummer can do. When you listen to jazz you can notice how a drummer can be melodious too. 

Joey seems technically awesome . he can play complex time signatures. Even i can play 5/4 and 7/4 but after playing it for a while i feel disoriented. So i can appreciate his skill big time. If you listen to tool you will know what i mean by melody and dynamism a drummer should show.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 13, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Now thats what i dont get. Drumming is not just timing, speed ,rhythm It's melody too. Danny Carey ,the Rev, Gavin Harrison are good examples of it. A good drummer is dynamic, can change the mood of the song staying in the same timing. Metal in some ways gives drummers a lot of freedom but it limits them too. It limits metal listeners too about what a drummer can do. When you listen to jazz you can notice how a drummer can be melodious too.
> 
> Joey seems technically awesome . he can play complex time signatures. Even i can play 5/4 and 7/4 but after playing it for a while i feel disoriented. So i can appreciate his skill big time. If you listen to tool you will know what i mean by melody and dynamism a drummer should show.



Melody in purcussion can be found in a Xylophone, I don't recall any other instrument. Perhaps you could put in a variety of cymbals or cowbells to diversify the sound, but in the end, timing is still everything.



nims11 said:


> Couldn't resist to share this (Source: internet). Your thoughts on it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. I too got into this music because it was a different kind of music which transcends the mundane everyday life and all the common pop/hiphop music that I had grown sick of. I have explained my descent in to metal in short here



Nanducob said:


> thanks for sharing,pretty much explains everything about headbangers.For me,This "Music" has changed my whole life,changed my way of thinking,my beliefs and i dont think ill be the same person as of now,if i never listened to it in the first place and i m sure everyone who is a metal/rock fan will agree about this.
> 
> sometimes some of those ten things doesnt matter.like this one.These is a snap of band members from Indian Doom Metal band Dying Embrace and some one asked about his dresscode and he said being a businessman he is force to dress like that...
> 
> ...



lol....he looks like he's probably my dad's age.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 13, 2012)

Lol..btw they re bangalore based band.they started the band in around late 80's or 90s or so,then we were just kidshaha


----------



## Anorion (Aug 13, 2012)

posers headbang
metalheads chill, prolly sit on the ground and do homework, or read a book while the best band in the world plays on a stage


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2012)

It's gonna be Raining Blood!!!!

*SLAYER Coming to INDIA!!! \m/ \m/*

TicketGenie - Slayer - Tour to India, October 20th, 2012

Who's going!!??

Update : Even Testament coming!!! Not sure if confirmed.

*www.headbangers.in/blog/news/latest-news/testament-and-slayer-for-rock-in-india/



Anorion said:


> posers headbang
> metalheads chill, prolly sit on the ground and do homework, or read a book while the best band in the world plays on a stage



I don't think so. I mean, if the song gets me going, I headbang like crazy. Like, when I went Bangalore for LOG's gig, I didn't give a **** about Bhayanak Maut or Skyharbor, but when LOG came on stage, I went in to a maddening rage.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 17, 2012)

^good news.is it the rock in india or is it their official tour?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2012)

In Rock In India...you gonna go?


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 17, 2012)

Dont have a job and money.let me find a job first(hopefully in 2013 haha)then ill be there.Its gonna be a big miss for me(i want to see that epic beard of kerry king lol),these guys are not like others,theyre  badass on stage(seen some live shows on youtube)also i heard some slayer albums were banned some years ago here in india,so theres gonna be a chance of a little spark,somewhere.hope everything gets fine
u going?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2012)

Why the hell will I not go!!??

I will go unless my luck is too damn bad.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 17, 2012)

Haha where theyre coming?bangalore?

Haha where theyre coming?bangalore?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 18, 2012)

No idea. Will wait for further details.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 20, 2012)

songs thatve got an eastern vibe to it


My favourite band Led zeppelin



and Jeff beck


----------



## Desmond (Aug 21, 2012)

Something for the lulz :
*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/304692_10151063401473172_1197133438_n.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 21, 2012)

^didnt get it ..know something has to do with djent?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 22, 2012)

That's Meshuggah and yes it has everything to do with Djent.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 23, 2012)

^understood completely.

its gonna be a great year.Alternative giants Korn in india

*in.bookmyshow.com/concerts/korn-in-india/


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 24, 2012)

10 years


----------



## red dragon (Aug 24, 2012)

^^The best singer and frontman ever lived!
RIP,sir,you are sorely missed even today!


----------



## kenjuketkurenmudila (Aug 24, 2012)

Ipoothan join paninen


----------



## Desmond (Aug 25, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> ^understood completely.
> 
> its gonna be a great year.Alternative giants Korn in india
> 
> Online Korn India Concert Tickets in Mumbai, Gurgaon and Bangalore



So its Korn vs Slayer in India.....

I am betting on Slayer.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 25, 2012)

red dragon said:


> ^^The best singer and frontman ever lived!
> RIP,sir,you are sorely missed even today!


love his raw yet gr8 vocals.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> So its Korn vs Slayer in India.....
> 
> I am betting on Slayer.



Both are good bands,but Slayer is a must go.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2012)

Hear the Intro riff and the solo. You will get your ass kicked.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 28, 2012)

jeff ****ing loomis


----------



## Desmond (Aug 30, 2012)

Those of you who do weed, smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 4, 2012)

^^youve started campaigning for weedhmmm...spare me some


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't smoke. That video will get you high though.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 6, 2012)

Gojira, the ambassadors of France in Metal.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Those of you who do weed, smoke 'em if you got 'em.



Now this is the kind of metal i love ... any more recommendations?

Gojira's drummer *RESPECT*


----------



## Desmond (Sep 8, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Now this is the kind of metal i love ... any more recommendations?
> 
> Gojira's drummer *RESPECT*



Check these :

[youtube]3XwoSnIUk6c[/youtube]

[youtube]IiTzJQE67FA[/youtube]

*Edit :* Can anyone tell me where I can buy band t-shirts in Pune? Or online for that matter. I know about Hysteria's online store, but I want some place where I don't have to sell my kidney before buy something.


----------



## Soumik (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi.. sorry to break current discussion topic. Just wanted to share this song.
Been listening to this for past 3 days continuously 


Hi.. sorry to break current discussion topic. Just wanted to share this song.
Been listening to this for past 3 days continuously


----------



## Desmond (Sep 8, 2012)

Soumik said:


> Hi.. sorry to break current discussion topic. Just wanted to share this song.
> Been listening to this for past 3 days continuously
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad...pretty good Power Metal.

PS: Chicks in Metal so hot!!


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 9, 2012)

We have a heavy metal shop in our place .Its called Moshpit the Gorestore-You will get anything related to metal.I never knew that much BAND Tees existed,before.Prices are reasonable too.here their FB page
moshpit the gore store - Résumé | Facebook
they ship  all over India


----------



## Soumik (Sep 9, 2012)

@Desmond- Totally agree. 
BTW.. If anyone is familiar with Tarja era Nightwish... dont you think the new Xandria is exactly the same? No one else ever sounded so familiar to the classic Nightwish sound.. not even the new Nightwish?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Everyone*

use [youtube] [/ youtube] tags... the insert video is not working

Gojira - Born In Winter -  pure brilliance!

MASTODON - "Seabeast" - reminds me so much of tool


----------



## Desmond (Sep 9, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> *Everyone*
> 
> use [youtube] [/ youtube] tags... the insert video is not working
> 
> ...



It was working when I added them. I even played them to make sure.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 9, 2012)

^^ it was not your fault. now it's working


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2012)

These guys do unbeatable theatrics :


I've started a Metal page to share Metal news, videos, articles, etc. Please like my page. The link is in my signature.


----------



## nims11 (Sep 19, 2012)

Watch *Metal Documentary - A Headbanger's Journey*. Must watch for a metalhead.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 19, 2012)

Seen it 

Also seen Global Metal.

Check this out : 

*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s480x480/36556_467207343311965_205111438_n.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice foto(wheelchaired hb)
woodstock 1970 documentary is also a must see.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 24, 2012)

we kicked some serious butts at Wacken 2012.Indian band Zygnema.


the guitarist looks like a dimebag fan with his looks,guitar and of course the riffs.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2012)

Guess what....
*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s480x480/561762_474904445876218_1724631963_n.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 26, 2012)

^^**** why dont they just come next year so that i can go and see this...


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> ^^**** why dont they just come next year so that i can go and see this...



Can hope that they return.

Your next dose of metal :


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 30, 2012)

You bangaloreans...I'm jealous of you.

Now, Santana is to perform for you on 26th October...
And, I can't come.

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/entert...ntana-to-visit-India/articleshow/16588853.cms


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> You bangaloreans...I'm jealous of you.
> 
> Now, Santana is to perform for you on 26th October...
> And, I can't come.
> ...



*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/419462_475629055803757_1438776182_n.jpg

Only doubt holds you back. 
.
.
.

How about some Indian Black Metal? (Warning : Might be offensive to hindus)



Spoiler


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 30, 2012)

I would never understand the meaning of thrash metal. What is the meaning of shouting in broken voice. Then again, I already told I would never understand the meaning of thrash metal.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 30, 2012)

^The themes  used by thrash metal bands for their songs are not meant for soft singing,they wont mix well.They are not shouting,its their way of expression with those emotions(anger etc)Guess yove never heard black/death.for them its distorted vocals.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 30, 2012)

I tried them couple of times. Amon Amrath, Slipknot etc... sorry, but my Black Sabbath and Iron Maiden are good enough for me. I can understand e'm what they are 'singing'


----------



## Skud (Sep 30, 2012)

Seems like I'm on the same boat like you Rhitwick.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 30, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I tried them couple of times. Amon Amrath, Slipknot etc... sorry, but my Black Sabbath and Iron Maiden are good enough for me. I can understand e'm what they are 'singing'



Try metallica. Thrash metal at its purest form. You'll love kirk hammett's guitar solos as well as the legendary vocals of james hetfield.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 30, 2012)

Um..its Amon Amarth and its deathmetal whereas Slipknot is nu metal.Its obvious that when you already like classic rock/metal,jumping right into those heavy genres will only frustrate you.I will suggest you to listen to artists/songs like Opeth(clean singing like in damnation then other albums that feature clean growls),Pantera-songs like this love,some grunge like Alice in chains,Pearl jam,Nirvana etc.And the alternative rock/metal like Korn,Disturbed,Deftones etc.The reason i mentioned those artists because they do both kind of clean and some times harsh vocals,even thrash metal like Metallica have some nice clean songs.So listen to those genres first and slowly in to hard genres.
And if harsh vocals are the problem,still you like your music to be heavy then you can listen to instrumental artist like jeff loomis,Andy james(both metal)John petrucci,Guthrie Gowan,Buckethead etc.

See,there are a lot of subgenres that you can explore and listen to.

And if you dont dig those ive listed then,you can always go back to more classic stuff.Nothing beats when you have some good old Led Zeppelin,AC DC etc.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Um..its Amon Amarth and its deathmetal whereas Slipknot is nu metal.Its obvious that when you already like classic rock/metal,jumping right into those heavy genres will only frustrate you.I will suggest you to listen to artists/songs like Opeth(clean singing like in damnation then other albums that feature clean growls),Pantera-songs like this love,some grunge like Alice in chains,Pearl jam,Nirvana etc.And the alternative rock/metal like Korn,Disturbed,Deftones etc.The reason i mentioned those artists because they do both kind of clean and some times harsh vocals,even thrash metal like Metallica have some nice clean songs.So listen to those genres first and slowly in to hard genres.
> And if harsh vocals are the problem,still you like your music to be heavy then you can listen to instrumental artist like jeff loomis,Andy james(both metal)John petrucci,Guthrie Gowan,Buckethead etc.
> 
> See,there are a lot of subgenres that you can explore and listen to.
> ...



Amon Amarth is Powermetal, not Deathmetal. Cannibal Corpse if best example of Deathmetal.

I would suggest Opeth as well to people who are not used to growls. Listen to Morningrise album. Also, try Mastodon.



vickybat said:


> Try metallica. Thrash metal at its purest form. You'll love kirk hammett's guitar solos as well as the legendary vocals of james hetfield.



+1    ....

Its gonna be total armegeddon this year. Behemoth coming too :

*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s480x480/528540_10151122183328172_1599876828_n.jpg


----------



## nims11 (Sep 30, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I would never understand the meaning of thrash metal. What is the meaning of shouting in broken voice. Then again, I already told I would never understand the meaning of thrash metal.



Try Children of Bodom. Although not thrash metal, you will realize it is not actually shouting


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 30, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Amon Amarth is Powermetal, not Deathmetal. Cannibal Corpse if best example of Deathmetal.



Hmm..Youre right.Amon Amarth is Power Metal.I didnt listened to them decently enough,guess im not a big fan of the SDM stuff.However,i could hardly tell any difference  between the Vocals of both genres.Apparently 'Metal' is challenging the whole 'world music' scene with its never ending list of genres subgenres(lol),lets try not to lose some sleep over that.


DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How about some Indian Black Metal? (Warning : Might be offensive to hindus)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I saw another music video of them,something with 'ganga',the video was pretty sick with all those corpses,was very depressive,love the song.Always thought there were only those anti christian specific bands,and nothing with hinduism,until now.lol'ing @ band member names.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Its gonna be total armegeddon this year. Behemoth coming too :
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s480x480/528540_10151122183328172_1599876828_n.jpg


wow..First it was Slayer,Now this.looks like whole hell is going to break loose...whats next..Nile?CC? Bangalore..Bangalore..Bangalore...Salute Rock/Metal capital of India.Sorry Shillong !


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2012)

nims11 said:


> Try Children of Bodom. Although not thrash metal, you will realize it is not actually shouting



For some reason, I don't like Alexi's vocals much. He screams more than necessary . Pretty good music though.



Nanducob said:


> Hmm..Youre right.Amon Amarth is Power Metal.I didnt listened to them decently enough,guess im not a big fan of the SDM stuff.However,i could hardly tell any difference  between the Vocals of both genres.Apparently 'Metal' is challenging the whole 'world music' scene with its never ending list of genres subgenres(lol),lets try not to lose some sleep over that.



Amon Amarth makes more melodic music (Melodic death metal perhaps) and use keyboards extensively and their riffs are pretty simple, as is a trademark of Powermetal. Also, subject matter is about fantasy and war mainly. 

Deathmetal is totally into complex riffs of highly rhythmic discipline with little or no melody. Subject matter involves decapitation, death, murder, gore, evisceration, disembowelment, etc.



Nanducob said:


> I saw another music video of them,something with 'ganga',the video was pretty sick with all those corpses,was very depressive,love the song.Always thought there were only those anti christian specific bands,and nothing with hinduism,until now.lol'ing @ band member names.



Obviously, you cannot stick your neck out by keeping your own names if you are making such music in India. 

However, Anti-hindu black metal bands are hardly a shocker. Wait till you see Janaza..an anti-islam black metal band from "IRAQ" with a "FEMALE" vocalist consisting of all "MUSLIM" members. Speak of balls. (The vocalist goes by the pseudonym Anahita. She is also in the band "Seeds Of Iblis")

(Warning : This song will definitely offend muslims)


Spoiler






If you are an Iraqi and make songs like this, you might as well say, "Find me and kill me".



Nanducob said:


> wow..First it was Slayer,Now this.looks like whole hell is going to break loose...whats next..Nile?CC? Bangalore..Bangalore..Bangalore...Salute Rock/Metal capital of India.Sorry Shillong !



Looking back, its been a very great year for metal in India, Opeth came earlier this year. Then Lamb Of God. Now Children Of Bodom, Slayer, Testament, Behemoth, Gojira, etc going to come. We are blessed indeed.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 3, 2012)

Rammstein parodying American culture :


----------



## Neo (Oct 3, 2012)

I have recently become a Metalhead and developed a liking for Black Sabbath, Metallica, Slayer and or course Guns n Roses. much more to explore...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 3, 2012)

Bangalore is the place to be formusic fans like us... they get all the concerts


----------



## Anorion (Oct 3, 2012)

yeah blore is kickass, solely for campus music, sooo great to have so many wide open campuses with some band or the other jamming, and the rest practice plays, or rehearsing fashion shows or doing their homework or whatever 
loads of equip comps are in there, and audio companies can event host shows in their own stores, and apart from that there is a steady stream of festivals just outside city limits
one marked diff between mum coll fest rock events and blore coll fest rock events is that in mum you will get like 10 heavy metal bands, and 1 hindi metal band, in Blore, its a healthy mix of a wide range of genres, from blues, jazz, surf, hair, 80s, carnatic, and the odd band that shows up and performs telegu/kannada/hindi/tamil songs, it's really much more versatile
but the scene is waaay too pre-occupied with playing their instruments technically too damn well, it's kind of sad to see so many bands die after coll
oh well, great stage presence


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 3, 2012)

Neo said:


> I have recently become a Metalhead and developed a liking for Black Sabbath, Metallica, Slayer and or course Guns n Roses. much more to explore...


welcome !!


----------



## Anorion (Oct 3, 2012)

a human voice can wail, and that lamenting is moving, it can give you goosebumps...  something many people may not experience in their entire life, putting such a thought into music is powerful, even expressing remorse or anger with just your voice is a rare gift, the worst bit is being really good and still failing at it


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 3, 2012)

^lol i cant understand anything


----------



## Desmond (Oct 4, 2012)

Anorion said:


> yeah blore is kickass, solely for campus music, sooo great to have so many wide open campuses with some band or the other jamming, and the rest practice plays, or rehearsing fashion shows or doing their homework or whatever
> loads of equip comps are in there, and audio companies can event host shows in their own stores, and apart from that there is a steady stream of festivals just outside city limits
> one marked diff between mum coll fest rock events and blore coll fest rock events is that in mum you will get like 10 heavy metal bands, and 1 hindi metal band, in Blore, its a healthy mix of a wide range of genres, from blues, jazz, surf, hair, 80s, carnatic, and the odd band that shows up and performs telegu/kannada/hindi/tamil songs, it's really much more versatile
> but the scene is waaay too pre-occupied with playing their instruments technically too damn well, it's kind of sad to see so many bands die after coll
> oh well, great stage presence



Not bad...that guy goes apeshit, reminds me of "Dillinger Escape Plan - Panasonic Youth".



Anorion said:


> a human voice can wail, and that lamenting is moving, it can give you goosebumps...  something many people may not experience in their entire life, putting such a thought into music is powerful, even expressing remorse or anger with just your voice is a rare gift, the worst bit is being really good and still failing at it



What's this? Goth Rock? No wonder then. Pretty good performance.



Neo said:


> I have recently become a Metalhead and developed a liking for Black Sabbath, Metallica, Slayer and or course Guns n Roses. much more to explore...



Stay heavy \m/

I might have probably posted this before, but here's some insane **** :



Ladies and Djent-lemen, behold :

*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/72027_10152179061775473_904809044_n.jpg


----------



## nims11 (Oct 5, 2012)

Too bad anette had to leave the band


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 5, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Not bad...that guy goes apeshit, reminds me of "Dillinger Escape Plan - Panasonic Youth".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even with only 1 string,that thing costs more than a decent car.

As for the 'djent' part,there are also some skilled players(djent-ers) like Tosin Abasi.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 5, 2012)

Dude, that guitar is not real.

But, if it did, it probably would.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 6, 2012)

desmond david said:


> dude, that guitar is not real.
> 
> But, if it did, it probably would.


its real :d!!!!!!!


----------



## Desmond (Oct 6, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> its real :d!!!!!!!



Nope, its not. If it really had only 1 string, then there is no use of such a large fretboard as well.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 6, 2012)

Was trying to troll you.hehe,
btw did you notice that the fret markers(dots) are only up to the 5th fret?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 8, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Was trying to troll you.hehe,
> btw did you notice that the fret markers(dots) are only up to the 5th fret?



Lol...I am a hard one to catch 

Yup, I did notice. But the rest of the guitar could be fretless. Lot of experimental artists use fretless guitars/basses.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 14, 2012)

Some nice advice from the Master


----------



## Desmond (Oct 15, 2012)

The sad scene of gig rivalry in India, really well written article :

Metal Shows In India: The Big Picture | Metal Assault: Articles


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 16, 2012)

Though he's right on most of the article,i couldnt agree on the 'ticket rate *****ing' part,coz it was like 4k or sumthing for that akon concert in 2011,and more for that david guetta gig.You cant expect some intl band to perform for cheap.People go to gigs to see their favourite bands,because they want to have some good time,nobody  has ever missed a gig coz they didnt had the 'money'but more likely that they didnt 'really' wanted to go.Even a pub gig will cost you 250/- add some beer(s) and it will be much higher.and here's Behemoth for 750/-,so why cant Slayer for 2500/-,so whats he whining about?We d be rather happy because for the first time we are having so much major gigs.There was a time when the whole Island express(train) was crowded with people headed for the maiden gig,back in 07,then no one complained about ticket rates.
At the same time the organisers like DNA are here solely for the purpose of making money,we knew that in 2010,when they insulted the whole indian rock/metal community.They dont mind our emotions nor the music,but people are forced(not really) to go there.But now i cant really complain anything,bcoz we couldnt even imagine some major metal bands to perform here,before 2007 and now 5 years after we are having so muchm bands and all of a sudden its the tour dates thats bothering people.The tour dates are similar because bands are not coming just to india,theyre on their own tour and i guess the organisers wouldnt be interested.
Its true that We lack some support for our bands(indian),but its the major bands that people are being attracted to and its always good to open for a major band,atleast people will know if that band has existed.But bands like Undying inc,Demonic ressurection etc are gaining some serious place in the international metal scene.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 17, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Though he's right on most of the article,i couldnt agree on the 'ticket rate *****ing' part,coz it was like 4k or sumthing for that akon concert in 2011,and more for that david guetta gig.You cant expect some intl band to perform for cheap.People go to gigs to see their favourite bands,because they want to have some good time,nobody  has ever missed a gig coz they didnt had the 'money'but more likely that they didnt 'really' wanted to go.Even a pub gig will cost you 250/- add some beer(s) and it will be much higher.and here's Behemoth for 750/-,so why cant Slayer for 2500/-,so whats he whining about?We d be rather happy because for the first time we are having so much major gigs.There was a time when the whole Island express(train) was crowded with people headed for the maiden gig,back in 07,then no one complained about ticket rates.
> At the same time the organisers like DNA are here solely for the purpose of making money,we knew that in 2010,when they insulted the whole indian rock/metal community.They dont mind our emotions nor the music,but people are forced(not really) to go there.But now i cant really complain anything,bcoz we couldnt even imagine some major metal bands to perform here,before 2007 and now 5 years after we are having so muchm bands and all of a sudden its the tour dates thats bothering people.The tour dates are similar because bands are not coming just to india,theyre on their own tour and i guess the organisers wouldnt be interested.
> Its true that We lack some support for our bands(indian),but its the major bands that people are being attracted to and its always good to open for a major band,atleast people will know if that band has existed.But bands like Undying inc,Demonic ressurection etc are gaining some serious place in the international metal scene.



He is not whining about the cost. He is saying that organizers are struggling to pull crowds towards their own shows by setting up major bands at dates close to each other. Like Megadeth and Slayer. Now, people are confused where to go, since both are part of the Big 4 and are very reputed. If some people decide to see Megadeth, the Slayer show will suffer. Since this is Slayer's first show in India, it will not be a good sign. So, the organizers need to be more considerate.

Also, in December, Gojira and Testament are both performing on 15th Dec. Now, it is impossible for a person to see both and has to choose one over the other. That sucks donkey balls.


----------



## hellscream666 (Oct 17, 2012)

ah so sad so sad ..... here lives the sad creature whose plans for slayer were brutally murdered.......apparently my decision  to skip a family function for slayer would result in me getting kicked out of the house .... ... .. sad days 

on another note.. anyone here tried *Macabre* : a death metal band which specialises in making songs about the world's most infamous serial killers... Some of their songs are utter noise but then again , they got some nice tracks too


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 17, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> He is not whining about the cost. He is saying that organizers are struggling to pull crowds towards their own shows by setting up major bands at dates close to each other. Like Megadeth and Slayer. Now, people are confused where to go, since both are part of the Big 4 and are very reputed. If some people decide to see Megadeth, the Slayer show will suffer. Since this is Slayer's first show in India, it will not be a good sign. So, the organizers need to be more considerate.
> 
> Also, in December, Gojira and Testament are both performing on 15th Dec. Now, it is impossible for a person to see both and has to choose one over the other. That sucks donkey balls.



I said that because he was comparing the U.S scene to Ours'.In a place where the whole music industry is mostly based on films,EDM and such,how can we expect so much people to attend these shows and make these shows successful by paying less?Its $ 30 in U.S because its in U.S,and they dont need to fly half around the globe to perform here in India.Afterall its the first year that so many bands are coming here,so maybe theyll reduce the rates by next time,but that all depends on how successful these shows would  turn out to be.
I think,it isnt the organisers who are fixing the dates,coz  they already know that theyd get less ticket sales when they sign two major bands to perform days apart.Its more likely because of the bands tour schedule,i guess.i checked the tour dates,Megadeth are having their 'Thirteen' tour and after after India,its UAE.their next stop.for slayer its japan,after India.So they wont be able to change the tourdates.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2012)

cost does matter its transport+stay+tickets for a big concert, and you can only budget away so much time and money every month 
he was clearly talking about the local scene only, think nh7 will get the most attendance 
so its more or less nothing for 9 months, and all the biggest gigs crammed into a period of 3 months, it does eat into each other's pool of attendees
good article


----------



## Desmond (Oct 22, 2012)

Anorion said:


> cost does matter its transport+stay+tickets for a big concert, and you can only budget away so much time and money every month
> he was clearly talking about the local scene only, think nh7 will get the most attendance
> so its more or less nothing for 9 months, and all the biggest gigs crammed into a period of 3 months, it does eat into each other's pool of attendees
> good article



NH7 always gets the most attendance because of its variety of genres. But the line up sucks mostly IMHO.

Lul pic for today :

*sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/532777_10151259054180943_1803330946_n.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 23, 2012)

^heheh  nice one...hey Desmond,forgot to ask..how was the LOG moshpits?i had some from the pub,got thrown away and lost one of my shoes,half of people were drunk,high and crazy,others backed off.only a major bruise for someone and i got alittle bit of scratches


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 29, 2012)

i was amazed when satyricon came here to blore seriously i took 1 week vacation from dubai. i wish enthroned(belgium black metal band) comes to blore.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 29, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> ^heheh  nice one...hey Desmond,forgot to ask..how was the LOG moshpits?i had some from the pub,got thrown away and lost one of my shoes,half of people were drunk,high and crazy,others backed off.only a major bruise for someone and i got alittle bit of scratches



The LOG concert totally destroyed my neck, shoulders, arms and back. I couldn't walk right for the next one week . I had a problem lifting my head more than a few centimeters higher and had to support it with my hand while talking to someone. But, that was expected I guess, considering it was my first MAJOR concert.

Which show you talking about BTW?


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 29, 2012)

^haha nice details.
it was some 'desi ' metal concert called 'reinventing the steel'.



ancientrites said:


> i was amazed when satyricon came here to blore seriously i took 1 week vacation from dubai. i wish enthroned(belgium black metal band) comes to blore.



dont you have the dubai rock festival?



They call it 'the phenomenon'
bunch of dumb****s@#*!
Iraqi Heavy Metal Scene May Get Banned Because of EMO Kids :: JorZine News


----------



## Desmond (Oct 30, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> They call it 'the phenomenon'
> bunch of dumb****s@#*!
> Iraqi Heavy Metal Scene May Get Banned Because of EMO Kids :: JorZine News



Its all ignorance. Its always ignorance.

But, I don't see them any different. Given them the chance, our own country people might turn against us.


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey any1 here listens to avenged sevenfold? They rock. And Maiden rulez


----------



## Desmond (Oct 30, 2012)

setanjan123 said:


> Hey any1 here listens to avenged sevenfold? They rock. And Maiden rulez



I got 1 album of A7X. City of Evil.

I heard them for the first time on NFS Most Wanted 

As for maiden, I'll sell my balls to go see them live.


----------



## R2K (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't know much about metal music but love some of them atleast 
Most of these metal songs are like awesome sounding noise. Its really hard to understand what they are actually singing. Sometimes its like they don't want us to really understand what they are singing. Not all the bands are like that but some.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been into metal for 10 years now. So, I have heard a lot of bands of almost every sub genre, including the most brutal ones. But, still I like them all equally.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 31, 2012)

Yup..death growls and pig squeals are totally cool !

Yup..death growls and pig squeals are totally cool !


----------



## Anorion (Nov 1, 2012)

hmm
really like the celtic bands... tyr, folkearth, turisas, falconer and uh.. eluveitie in that order... any recos? 

and mosh mania... they moshed artists out of the rock scene and into hollywood


----------



## Desmond (Nov 2, 2012)

Anorion said:


> hmm
> really like the celtic bands... tyr, folkearth, turisas, falconer and uh.. eluveitie in that order... any recos?
> 
> and mosh mania... they moshed artists out of the rock scene and into hollywood



You mean Power metal stuff or Melodic Death Metal stuff?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2012)

are the bands I mentioned a mix of the two? how about folk metal, perhaps thats a clearer genre... Axenstar is power right? totally dig that as well... would still go for more melodic types


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2012)

Anorion said:


> are the bands I mentioned a mix of the two? how about folk metal, perhaps thats a clearer genre... Axenstar is power right? totally dig that as well... would still go for more melodic types



Folk Metal is some sort of european power metal. But yes, it does describe those bands you mentioned more clearly.

Anyway, something for the luls : 



Spoiler



Top 15 Unreadable Band Logos

Look till the last one



You're welcome.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2012)

Something that puts me into transcendence.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 13, 2012)

guys, bought "KATATONIA - DEAD END KINGS"...One of the best album I've ever listened..a real Masterpiece!



\,,/,


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 13, 2012)

^congos.how much did it cost you?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2012)

Hard copy or digital download?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 19, 2012)

Why Phil Anselmo is a real badass :


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2012)

This one is a really funny Crossover thrash band.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 24, 2012)

Suggest some awesome metal bands, the bands I currently listen to are:

Metallica
Megadeth
Iron Maiden
Disturbed
AC/DC
Black Sabbath
GnR, and
lamb of God

 I would like to listin to some Indian metal bands, please suggest some bands and also sites from where I can download songs.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 24, 2012)

Indian metal-Undying Inc,Demonic Ressurection,Bhayanak Maut,The Down Troddence.
Other bands you may like- Led Zeppelin,Pantera,Rainbow,Yngvie Malmsteen,Motorhead,Slayer,Korn,Opeth,Slipknot.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 24, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Indian metal-Undying Inc,Demonic Ressurection,Bhayanak Maut,The Down Troddence.
> Other bands you may like- Led Zeppelin,Pantera,Rainbow,Yngvie Malmsteen,Motorhead,Slayer,Korn,Opeth,Slipknot.



+1...


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 25, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Indian metal-Undying Inc,Demonic Ressurection,Bhayanak Maut,The Down Troddence.
> Other bands you may like- Led Zeppelin,Pantera,Rainbow,Yngvie Malmsteen,Motorhead,Slayer,Korn,Opeth,Slipknot.



few more Indian bands - albatross,skyharbor,Artillerie,zygnema,scribe,exhumation.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2012)

Skyharbor is pretty good. They opened for Lamb Of God in Bangalore this year.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 25, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Why Phil Anselmo is a real badass :
> 
> [video]


2.09


a band from my place


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 27, 2012)

Bought All that remains - A war you cannot win.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 28, 2012)

^congrats.how is it?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 28, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Bought All that remains - A war you cannot win.



Hard copy or digital download?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 28, 2012)

Amazon.com: A War You Cannot Win: All That Remains: Official Music

Got it for 10$.
I liked it.
But not as much as their previous albums. The metal factor in their songs is depreciating.
My rating - 3/5.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 7, 2012)

Got this album as a gift-Motherjane-Maktub
My fav song from the album.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 9, 2012)

R.I.P bro

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/904/dimebagdarrellt.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 9, 2012)

ahh dimebag...A legend...


----------



## Desmond (Dec 9, 2012)

RIP Dimebag..... Guitar legend \m/


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 13, 2012)

R.I.P Chuck Schuldiner-11  years since cancer ate him


*img856.imageshack.us/img856/8118/chuckschuldinerinourhea.jpg

my favourite death song\m/


----------



## Desmond (Dec 14, 2012)

RIP Chuck...Father of Death Metal.

My favourite Death song :


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 14, 2012)

^nice one.there was an instrumental song that i liked from the sound of preserveranece album[not sure].The thing i like about Death is that all of their riffs sounds 'dangerous' to me unlike the riffs of Arch Enemy,its not fair comparing them,but i like the dangerous,mysterious sounding riffs.Anyways quite a sad month,december.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 15, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> ^nice one.there was an instrumental song that i liked from the sound of preserveranece album[not sure].The thing i like about Death is that all of their riffs sounds 'dangerous' to me unlike the riffs of Arch Enemy,its not fair comparing them,but i like the dangerous,mysterious sounding riffs.Anyways quite a sad month,december.



Yes, its Voice Of The Soul 



Of course you cannot compare Death to Arch Enemy. Death basically invented Death Metal.


----------



## Soumik (Dec 25, 2012)

I agree. Death and Arch Enemy shouldnt be compared. Death has a more classical approach to their songs, while Arch Enemy has a lot more modern influence. Just my thought.

Anyways, here to share some softer videos. Recently fell in love with a band called Kamelot 
Couple of tracks :


----------



## Raziel (Dec 27, 2012)

^^ Kamelot rocks!!..been a fan for years..

btw, Anyone checked the new Machine Head album Un to the Locust ? They did it again! It's ****in awesome!!  \,,/,


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 27, 2012)

heard a song playing on gotradio rock. It was called "now" I think and the bands name was a 4 letter or 5 letter word. Please help me in identifying the song. it was a fast paced song.

Found it


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 31, 2012)

^finally aaron lewis got back his angry singing style..check out their earlier records [tormented/break the cycle] if you havent,you may like it.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 10, 2013)

Lemmy and Friends are going to lose their jobs...lol


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Lemmy and Friends are going to lose their jobs...lol



Yeah, I saw this one.

Look, you need a four handed drummer to play like Phil Taylor 

I didn't like the guitar much, too low.

But overall, pretty awesome.

*All hail our new machine overlords \m/ \m/*


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah drummer is \m/and nice headbanging too,i think it has more than 4 hands


----------



## Desmond (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks like I am going through a Djent phase :


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 13, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Looks like I am going through a Djent phase :



im listening to Dream theater-Train of thought album,likes more than the Metropolis pt 2 album.Me too going through phases-now its progressive metal,Canned Heat(classic)and Jeff Buckley(fantastic vocalist).


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2013)

More Djenty goodness :


As for progressive, I've been listening to Opeth. One of my favourite Opeth tracks :



Please like my Metal page : *www.facebook.com/pages/The-Angry-Indian-Metalhead/249283651864648?ref=hl


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 14, 2013)

^link broken

^link broken


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> ^link broken
> 
> ^link broken



Fixed


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 14, 2013)

^liked


----------



## Desmond (Jan 20, 2013)

More Djenty goodness...


----------



## Desmond (Jan 23, 2013)

Be proud and heavy :

Heavy metal 'a comfort for the bright child' - Telegraph


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 23, 2013)

^ Tfs


----------



## Desmond (Jan 23, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> ^ Tfs



What's this?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can anyone recommend songs with guitar solos (or duets) similar to the one in 'The Duelist by Iron Maiden' and 'Rime of the Ancient Mariner by Iron Maiden' ?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 23, 2013)

The Trooper - Iron Maiden
Run to the hills - Iron Maiden
Hallowed be thy name - Iron Maiden

Pretty much every Iron maiden song.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 23, 2013)

^dont know any,maybe someone else can help you.

Ah late..it was a thanks for sharing(tfs) the article.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jan 25, 2013)

The cover of "Hallowed By Thy Name" by Cradle of Filth is even more awesome than the original one. Wish I could sing like the lead singer.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 26, 2013)

^lots of bands have covered 'Hallowed be thy name'.I like the Hammerfall version

lol

*img209.imageshack.us/img209/1672/lolmetal10immortal.jpg
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/3356/blackmetalmemegenerator.jpg
*img600.imageshack.us/img600/6817/122444700bv1.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Feb 7, 2013)

I really would like to have a trip to Norway.

Meanwhile, some Symphonic Death Metal from Italy :


----------



## Desmond (Feb 8, 2013)

*i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/7031801856/h61528F85/


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 8, 2013)

Soumik said:


> Anyways, here to share some softer videos. Recently fell in love with a band called Kamelot
> Couple of tracks :



I'm not into metal but the second one - Sacrimony  sounds great (may be because this is not metal) .


----------



## hellscream666 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hammerfall !!! <3

Last man standing \m/<(^_^)>\m/


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 20, 2013)

Free Music (Albums) for 10 days
Rock Demigods - Free for Today: Buy Digitalmusic Online at Best Prices in India in India: Flipkart.com


----------



## Desmond (Feb 21, 2013)

Awesome...checking it out now.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 21, 2013)

The blizzard of Oz and Californication seems good for today


----------



## Desmond (Feb 21, 2013)

I took Revelations as well.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 22, 2013)

^good band too.RATM minus Zach de la Rocha

Btw hows it?Cant really comprehend funky styled riffs of Tom morello without zach's rap-ping.

****! Led Zep 4 up for grabs todaystill no "metal"


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 23, 2013)

Abyssus Abyssum Invocat (vol 1 - 2): Behemoth - Download Albums Online in India Only at Flyte - Flipkart.com


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 23, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Abyssus Abyssum Invocat (vol 1 - 2): Behemoth - Download Albums Online in India Only at Flyte - Flipkart.com



woah...fk giving away behemoth album for free...never thought this day would come...


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 24, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> woah...fk giving away behemoth album for free...never thought this day would come...



Lol..i was quite surprised to see it on the list coz for 2 days they were giving out albums mostly classic rock and artists like Jack White,Billy Joel etc and Today BOOM ! Its Behemoth ! 

Pearl Jam-Ten is also a 'must listen' album,if you have some grunge love.

LOG - Ashes of the wake for todaybtw flyte app seems buggy and most albums are 128kbps:/


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Lol..i was quite surprised to see it on the list coz for 2 days they were giving out albums mostly classic rock and artists like Jack White,Billy Joel etc and Today BOOM ! Its Behemoth !
> 
> Pearl Jam-Ten is also a 'must listen' album,if you have some grunge love.
> 
> LOG - Ashes of the wake for todaybtw flyte app seems buggy and most albums are 128kbps:/



Damn! I missed the Behemoth album. But I got Ashes Of The Wake. \m/


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 25, 2013)

Look at what we have today
Damnation: Opeth - Download Albums Online in India Only at Flyte - Flipkart.com
Godspeed On The Devil's Thunder: Cradle Of Filth - Download Albums Online in India Only at Flyte - Flipkart.com
Awake: Dream Theater - Download Albums Online in India Only at Flyte - Flipkart.com


----------



## Desmond (Feb 25, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Look at what we have today
> Damnation: Opeth - Download Albums Online in India Only at Flyte - Flipkart.com
> Godspeed On The Devil's Thunder: Cradle Of Filth - Download Albums Online in India Only at Flyte - Flipkart.com
> Awake: Dream Theater - Download Albums Online in India Only at Flyte - Flipkart.com



Holy S**t....Damnation!!!

Also Black Gives Way To Blue by Alice In Chains..

PS: Suddenly, I like Flyte a lot more.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 25, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Holy S**t....Damnation!!!
> 
> Also Black Gives Way To Blue by Alice In Chains..
> 
> PS: Suddenly, I like Flyte a lot more.




Its a new album,not with the actual lead singer--Layne Staley

edit:reviews seems good
*www.amazon.com/Black-Gives-Way-To-Blue/dp/B0029LHW4U


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2013)

Today free on Flyte:

-Rage Against The Machine
-Megadeth - Countdown to Excinction
-Disturbed
-Karnivool - Sound Awake


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 26, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Today free on Flyte:
> 
> -Rage Against The Machine
> -Megadeth - Countdown to Excinction
> ...



Grace by jeff buckley is also good but its the legacy version theyre giving.Havent heard of karnivool.Now 2 days left.Waiting to download on next month since 4gb fup is over


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 28, 2013)

On the last day a separate section for ""Metal" !!!!!!!!


 Metal Freaks: Buy Digitalmusic Online at Best Prices in India in India: Flipkart.com


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2013)

Awesome....

Maiden
Priest
Slayer
Pantera
Deicide
Alice Cooper 
Queensryche
SOAD
Korn

Pretty good collection. Will probably take all.

Edit : Though I was hoping for some albums by Death or Cannibal Corpse though. And no Metallica?


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 28, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Awesome....
> 
> Maiden
> Priest
> ...


if there was a metal category from day 1 it wouldve been possible.Anyways,the giveaway ends on 3rd march.Time to dowload from tomorrow


----------



## nims11 (Mar 1, 2013)

currently discovering ensiferum, any song suggestions?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 1, 2013)

I have only heard one song by Ensiferum. "Into Battle" I think. Hear it and let us know what you think about it.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 1, 2013)

Havent heard of them except saw the guitarist on the ibanez catalogue.lol


----------



## nims11 (Mar 1, 2013)

Try these 




Lai Lai Hei is half in finnish, but anyway is great

@desmond thanks, sounds great, need to give a careful listen once.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 1, 2013)

Will watch when I get home.

In the meanwhile, if you've watched Metal : A Headbanger's Journey Global Metal, you will recognize this one. This song gives me goosebumps :


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 2, 2013)

@nims11 -   Ensiferum - Victory Song - this sounds great.


----------



## Neo (Mar 2, 2013)

*fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/61148_2512853556439_1517499256_n.jpg

BTW, could you guys recommend me some music? I've been listening to the same ones for a while now.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 2, 2013)

Neo said:


> BTW, could you guys recommend me some music? I've been listening to the same ones for a while now.


which all artists/bands where you listening,earlier?


----------



## Neo (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been listening Metallica/Iron Maiden/Guns n Roses/Emperor or maybe one or two more.. I'm new to metal, so I've probably not listened to all the good ones of the above mentioned too.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 3, 2013)

Neo said:


> I've been listening Metallica/Iron Maiden/Guns n Roses/Emperor or maybe one or two more.. I'm new to metal, so I've probably not listened to all the good ones of the above mentioned too.



Megadeth,Slayer,Anthrax along with Metallica
are considered to be the big four in thrash though all have their own style.Try them.Also try some Judas Priest,Yngwie Malmsteen for  high singing like Iron Maiden.If you like to try some  Grunge music:
Alice in chains-Facelift,Dirt
Nirvana-In utero
Pearl Jam- Ten 
etc
Some good unplugged albums:
Alice in chains unplugged
Nirvana unplugged
Staind unplugged
etc
Also some prog rock -Dream Theater-Metropolis Pt 2,Train of thought etc

Currently listening to Smashing Pumpkins-Siamese Dream,
good album;you may like it


----------



## nims11 (Mar 3, 2013)

Neo said:


> I've been listening Metallica/Iron Maiden/Guns n Roses/Emperor or maybe one or two more.. I'm new to metal, so I've probably not listened to all the good ones of the above mentioned too.



Try sabbath., Judas priest. As a start you may also try symphonic/power metal


----------



## Desmond (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah...Sabbath's first album is a must listen for any new Metalhead.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 8, 2013)

havent posted for a while..

its a flyer from the 80's --of a  band called 13 AD.Cant believe people like this existed here when there was no internet,tv(?) etc

*img825.imageshack.us/img825/9027/13adflyer.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Mar 8, 2013)

13 AD were a pretty good band. 

Check this song :



I can't believe that no one knew that such a scene existed in India.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 8, 2013)

good song..

also amazed by the fact that Freddie Mercury was an Indian--Farokk Bulsara


----------



## Desmond (Mar 8, 2013)

You didn't know that? No Indian musician has ever achieved as much as he has.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 8, 2013)

..yeah...maybe ravishanker he was at the woodstock...


----------



## Desmond (Mar 8, 2013)

Of course, yet more people know Freddie Mercury. Some celebrities even have a Freddie Mercury tattoo.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 8, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Of course, yet more people know Freddie Mercury. Some celebrities even have a Freddie Mercury tattoo.



LOL...cant really go out with a freddy mercury tattoo these days,they'll misinterpret something...


btw really liking this ..stoner riffs from the album black gives way to blue..they did good without staley...


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 12, 2013)

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/6785/37585818093360199761317.jpg

dunno how bob marley got into that pic..lol


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 16, 2013)

Neo said:


> *fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/61148_2512853556439_1517499256_n.jpg
> 
> BTW, could you guys recommend me some music? I've been listening to the same ones for a while now.



that happens with me most of the time.. 

even my mom and dad [both classical music lovers] were shocked out of their wits when i played metallica on our music system.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 20, 2013)

R.I.P Randy Rhoads

 *img29.imageshack.us/img29/4995/randyu.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Mar 20, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> that happens with me most of the time..
> 
> even my mom and dad [both classical music lovers] were shocked out of their wits when i played metallica on our music system.



My dad says nothing when I play metal on the stereo, but I can see the look on his face, so I play when he is out.



Nanducob said:


> R.I.P Randy Rhoads
> 
> *img29.imageshack.us/img29/4995/randyu.jpg



Yeah, RIP Randy.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 20, 2013)

When I make some of my non-metal friends listin to metal songs, all they say after finishing of song is: "Buddy, where were the lyrics?" LOL

When I make some of my non-metal friends listin to metal songs, all they say after finishing of song is: "Buddy, where were the lyrics?" LOL


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> When I make some of my non-metal friends listin to metal songs, all they say after finishing of song is: "Buddy, where were the lyrics?" LOL


im surprised that your friends do care about lyrics because ,nowadays,most lyrics in the  'popular music' category are absolute rubbish except for one or two or so.Lyrics have been bend to standout or 'made' just for the sake of entertaining people for a small period of time and then it goes to oblivion.eg:bollywood/regional film songs.
Ask them if they still listen to  those 5 year old film songs that were superhit chewing gum songs,at that time while
I could always listen to 60s Voodoo child or 70s Stairway to heaven anytime upto my last breath and still not get bored.Im not being a rock/metal elitist just conveying the truth.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 20, 2013)

I personally don't care about the lyrics. I still don't know the words to all of my favourite songs.

Hell, I even like Rammstein and they don't even sing in English.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 20, 2013)

Any recommendations on Slipknot ?

Just started listening to some covers by Corey Taylor & he sounds great.  
Found this song "Snuff" by Slipknot today  & loved it.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 21, 2013)

That song is cool.

Also look up :

Pulse Of The Maggots
People=****
Vermillion (Not heavy)
Duality
Eyeless
Danger, Keep away (Not heavy)
Before I Forget (Grammy winning masterpiece)


----------



## hellscream666 (Mar 21, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> When I make some of my non-metal friends listin to metal songs, all they say after finishing of song is: "Buddy, where were the lyrics?" LOL



Well I have received the same response from a few friends as well, and I tell them to listen to the songs a few times to get the lyrics.This is what I do most of the time :  ignore the people who find excuses to not liking metal songs.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 21, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Any recommendations on Slipknot ?
> 
> Just started listening to some covers by Corey Taylor & he sounds great.
> Found this song "Snuff" by Slipknot today  & loved it.


Also check out the band 'Stone Sour' - Corey Taylor's ego rock band.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> People=****


People=sh!t
coolest songtitle,ever-which is 100% true



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I personally don't care about the lyrics. I still don't know the words to all of my favourite songs.
> 
> Hell, I even like Rammstein and they don't even sing in English.


I think German is very well suited for Metal music because their language is like 'ischt' ''b!tcht''Hrrr''Krr''Brr' etc which are ideal for metal
Im more fond of knowing the lyrics of Metal songs than Rock.Makes me more curious about what theyre trying to say ! And for Black Metal like Mayhem,Marduk,i dont even realise if thats what theyre saying even if i know the lyrics !


----------



## Desmond (Mar 21, 2013)

I think Rammstein is one of the best live bands around. Wish these guys come to India sometime.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 21, 2013)

^They have fire shows in their gig,seen on youtube.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 27, 2013)

Listening to Slayer-South Of Heaven..Damn..the solos are fast and all of them seems the same ..lol


----------



## Desmond (Mar 28, 2013)

Slayer is a good band, but most of their solos suck. Spirit In Black has a better solo though.

If you are listening to Slayer for the first time, then listen to Raining Blood.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 28, 2013)

^I ve previously listened to Reign in Blood,since i read that it was considered as the best album,didnt gave it a serious listen though.Checking out Spirit in Black.Btw Jihad is my favourite.  Slayer track.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 28, 2013)

My favourite tracks from Christ Illusion are "Cult" and "Eyes Of The Insane".

That intro drumming in Cult and the lyrics of Eyes Of The Insane.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 2, 2013)

Somehow i think that the 'Going Nowhere' solos of Slayer are from King and the bearable ones are from Hanneman?At the end of Goddamn Electric(Pantera) there is some crazy whammy sh!t from King,like those solos.I think that guy is crazy!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 3, 2013)

Now I've been listening to Von Benzo.  
Not sure if this band classifies as metal, but their page says so.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 3, 2013)

*img845.imageshack.us/img845/2483/akerfeldtc.jpg



Gen.Libeb said:


> Now I've been listening to Von Benzo.
> Not sure if this band classifies as metal, but their page says so.



havent heard of them before


----------



## Desmond (Apr 3, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Now I've been listening to Von Benzo.
> Not sure if this band classifies as metal, but their page says so.



No entry in Wikipedia as well. Any idea about genre ?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> No entry in Wikipedia as well. Any idea about genre ?


I don't understand s*** about genre, so I posted, may be you guys know.  It sounds more rock & less metal to me.    
If I like it it, it is probably not metal.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 3, 2013)

Heard the video. Sounds like Hard Rock, but then that is a very generic term to describe them. Sounds a lot like Five Finger Death Punch.

You gotta listen to Bad Company


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You gotta listen to Bad Company


It says not available in your country. Are you watching this on a proxy / vpn ?

edit - nevermind, I found another link. Never heard of them before.  It sounds good. The solo sounds like some 80's classic rock.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 4, 2013)

I was accessing it from office and they have their proxies in the US.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 7, 2013)

Trying Eluveitie after having good exp with Ensiferum


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2013)

One band that should be quintessential for all metalheads is Opeth. How can you not love them? Those lyrics and acoustic segments. Pure genius.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 8, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> One band that should be quintessential for all metalheads is Opeth. How can you not love them? Those lyrics and acoustic segments. Pure genius.



Right.****en love the song Deliverance..addicted to it 
Only Death Metal band whose songs can convey many emotions,not just the brutality all the time like other DM bands.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2013)

My points on MyTimes...

*i.imgur.com/YT9Jo07.png


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 8, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> My points on MyTimes...
> 
> *i.imgur.com/YT9Jo07.png



Freeze it


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2013)

Respect...


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Apr 11, 2013)

Anybody into Suicidal/ Depressive black /doom metal?

Please suggest some artists like My Dying Bride, November,s Doom...


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 11, 2013)

Siddhartha_t69 said:


> Anybody into Suicidal/ Depressive black /doom metal?
> 
> Please suggest some artists like My Dying Bride, November,s Doom...



My recommendation would be the band 'Agalloch'.Perfect mix or black and doom.Have heard Suicidal black metal-vocals sounded like howling of wolves


----------



## Desmond (Apr 11, 2013)

Siddhartha_t69 said:


> Anybody into Suicidal/ Depressive black /doom metal?
> 
> Please suggest some artists like My Dying Bride, November,s Doom...



Type O Negative, Opeth.


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks, Agalloch seems to be just what i am looking for, also Type o Negative. 
Thanks


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 13, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> One band that should be quintessential for all metalheads is Opeth. How can you not love them? Those lyrics and acoustic segments. Pure genius.



The music is great. But not a fan of that kind of screaming.

May be you guys could like this ?


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 13, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> The music is great. But not a fan of that kind of screaming.


okay.If you prefer clean vocals there are two Opeth albums which have absolutely clean singing.Those albums are
'Damnation' and 'Heritage'.Try it.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 14, 2013)

Amon Amarth releases its upcoming titles title song "Deceiver of the gods" for free
Amon Amarth - Deceiver of The Gods on Official.fm

Sounds good, typical amon amarth.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 14, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> okay.If you prefer clean vocals there are two Opeth albums which have absolutely clean singing.Those albums are
> 'Damnation' and 'Heritage'.Try it.



+1

BTW, did you hear that song full? There are clean parts in that too. That's why Opeth are a genius. Their songs are very dynamic.



nims11 said:


> Amon Amarth releases its upcoming titles title song "Deceiver of the gods" for free
> Amon Amarth - Deceiver of The Gods on Official.fm
> 
> Sounds good, typical amon amarth.



Thanks for sharing. Downloading now.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 14, 2013)

Avenged Sevenfold ftw


----------



## Desmond (Apr 14, 2013)

nickaustin said:


> Avenged Sevenfold ftw



I like all the older City Of Evil stuff. But, not so much their new stuff.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 14, 2013)

Chi Cheng died
*img820.imageshack.us/img820/8632/chichengdeftonesobit650.jpg





> It is with true sadness that we report that Deftones bassist Chi Cheng passed away early Saturday morning (April 13) after a four-year battle to survive following a car crash in 2008.
> The 42-year-old musician had spent most of the time since the accident in a coma, briefly showing signs of consciousness on a couple of occasions. Over the past few years, Deftones have continued to record and perform without Cheng, but had always kept the bassist close to their hearts.
> Cheng was seriously hurt on Nov. 4, 2008when a car he was traveling in with his sister Mae flipped multiple times after hitting another vehicle. His struggle overthe past four years was documented by his family at the website OneLoveForChi.com


source: Deftones Bassist Chi Cheng Dies at 42


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 14, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I like all the older City Of Evil stuff. But, not so much their new stuff.



Well, nightmare was pretty good, esp god hates us, nightmare n so far away


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 15, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> +1
> BTW, did you hear that song full? There are clean parts in that too. That's why Opeth are a genius. Their songs are very dynamic.


Yeah, heard the full song.   Will check the 2 Opeth albums later.
btw thanks for introducing the band "Five finger death punch".  Checked out few more songs from them & I like them.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 15, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Chi Cheng died
> *img820.imageshack.us/img820/8632/chichengdeftonesobit650.jpg
> source: Deftones Bassist Chi Cheng Dies at 42



RIP Cheng...



Gen.Libeb said:


> Yeah, heard the full song.   Will check the 2 Opeth albums later.
> btw thanks for introducing the band "Five finger death punch".  Checked out few more songs from them & I like them.



Here, listen to this :


----------



## Soumik (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok.. posting a non-metal video truely... But being a metal a metal fan, i enjoyed it. I loved the Nightwish version of it. And am loving this one as well. Am hoping.. atleast symphonic metal fans might enjoy this instrumental track.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 16, 2013)

Dude, please try to limit songs to metal to keep with the spirit of the thread.

Edit : 

In Flames from Sweden. Listen to the chorus on this one :



BTW, which Scandinavian country do you guys think has the best bands? Sweden, Finland or Norway?


----------



## Soumik (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry man.. that version of the track i loved from Nightwish.. touched my heart.. I guess i have a soft corner for violins 
Well.. most of my favs are from Sweden.. so i to me.. they have the best ones..


----------



## nims11 (Apr 16, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> BTW, which Scandinavian country do you guys think has the best bands? Sweden, Finland or Norway?



Tough to say, all of them are pretty badass, but i will go with sweden even though one of my favourites(Ensiferum) is finnish.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 16, 2013)

Norway famous for black metal.is Opeth swedish?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 16, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> In Flames from Sweden. Listen to the chorus on this one :


This sounds great.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> BTW, which Scandinavian country do you guys think has the best bands? Sweden, Finland or Norway?


+1 for Sweden.  I don't think I've heard any from Norway.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Norway famous for black metal.is Opeth swedish?



Yes, Opeth is Swedish.

Some Oriental metal from Jerusalem. This one is the soundtrack from the Global Metal documentary.





Gen.Libeb said:


> +1 for Sweden.  I don't think I've heard any from Norway.



Norway is known for Black Metal. Also these artists are (in)famous for being die hard satanists.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 17, 2013)

Mikael Akerfeldt turned 39 today.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Mikael Akerfeldt turned 39 today.



Happy Birthday Mikael Akerfeldt

*www.metal-archives.com/images/1/4/4/144_artist.jpg?3557


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2013)

allright, i go the Opeth and Amon Amarth discographies.. 

now suggest me their best albums and songs.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> allright, i go the Opeth and Amon Amarth discographies..
> 
> now suggest me their best albums and songs.



Every f***ing album and every f***ing song \m/

Opeth you can start with Morningrise if you have no problems with growled vocals otherwise start with Damnation.

Amon Amarth not much idea but their songs are epic as hell.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2013)

man, i live on growling... lamb of god ftw!


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2013)

Then go Blackwater Park -> Morningrise -> My Arms, Your Hearse -> Deliverance -> Damnation -> etc..


----------



## nims11 (Apr 22, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> allright, i go the Opeth and Amon Amarth discographies..
> 
> now suggest me their best albums and songs.



Amon amarth
- Twilight of the Thunder god
- Cry of the black birds
- Under the northern star
- Death in fire
- Guardians of asgaard
- Fate of Norns
- The pursuit of Vikings


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 22, 2013)

Sure everyone's heard this song. 
Is James Hetfield playing the solo in this video or is he just finger-syncing?  What do you think.   Is it possible to make an accoustic sound like that?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2013)

Edit : Another epic song from In Flames


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 24, 2013)

Saw Layne Staley in yesterday's Dream-i talked to him,very nice person
Hoping to see Jimi Hendrix today


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2013)

Dude, seriously?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 25, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Sure everyone's heard this song.
> Is James Hetfield playing the solo in this video or is he just finger-syncing?  What do you think.   Is it possible to make an accoustic sound like that?



afaik, the only portion that was synced in S&M was the prayer section with the child in Enter Sandman.

S&M is E-P-I-C


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 25, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, seriously?



yup,100% true.i read his biography before going to bed,maybe that why.i had many instances where if i think about someone before going to bed id see them in my dream


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2013)

Are you sure you did not smoke pot or something?


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 25, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Are you sure you did not smoke pot or something?



lol..no.. Has been a year since i smoked anything!
btw you smoke?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2013)

Nope. Neither do I drink.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 25, 2013)

^Beer?wine?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh yeah, I drink Wine, but only because I like its taste. I never drink to get wasted.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 25, 2013)

Not everyone drinks to get wasted,man
''Some people feel the spirit,others just get wasted''


----------



## Desmond (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, I won't deny that I have tried Vodka, Rum, Beer and Whisky. But, only at some parties. Yet, I don't really find it appealing.

Speaking of drinking songs :

"Cheers M***********s, this is the 11th hour."





Gen.Libeb said:


> Sure everyone's heard this song.
> Is James Hetfield playing the solo in this video or is he just finger-syncing?  What do you think.   Is it possible to make an accoustic sound like that?



You can make a guitar make any sound possible, you only need the right processors.

Refer to this video : 



That channel is full of videos like this.

PS: I don't like Hethfield's vocals in that video, the older vocals were better.

Amy Lee (of Evanescence) and Jonathan Davis (of Korn) singing Freak On A Leash


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 28, 2013)

listening to Opeth discography. I cant say that i particularly like them. kinda bland, without much variations. but there are a few exceptions. 

Amon Amarth, on the other hand, i like. have listened to a few from Surtur Rising. pretty good.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 28, 2013)

I am trying In flames as well. Listened to 3-4 songs. Liked it a bit but not sure if will keep listening to it for long. Also found lyrics to be kind of weird . But still trying. song suggestions plz.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 28, 2013)

nims11 said:


> I am trying In flames as well. Listened to 3-4 songs. Liked it a bit but not sure if will keep listening to it for long. Also found lyrics to be kind of weird . But still trying. song suggestions plz.



same here,i expected them to be more heavy coz of their band name.

Btw heard Burzum-Filosofem,****ing great album.really stands out because of their use of samples(kinda like black metal with some sample loops but really mixes very well)


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> listening to Opeth discography. I cant say that i particularly like them. kinda bland, without much variations. but there are a few exceptions.
> 
> Amon Amarth, on the other hand, i like. have listened to a few from Surtur Rising. pretty good.



Opeth bland? Dude WTF you smoking? Did you hear Morningrise?



nims11 said:


> I am trying In flames as well. Listened to 3-4 songs. Liked it a bit but not sure if will keep listening to it for long. Also found lyrics to be kind of weird . But still trying. song suggestions plz.



Moonshield
Cloud Connected
Come Clarity
Reflect The Storm
Take This Life


----------



## nims11 (May 2, 2013)

Have no idea what the lyrics meant but rocks anyway! Great artwork in the video


----------



## anirbandd (May 3, 2013)

Opeth - My Arms Your Hearse = Awesome!!


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

RIP Jeff Hanneman. My life will never be the same again.

*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/s480x480/179445_492272730839392_275094874_n.jpg



anirbandd said:


> Opeth - My Arms Your Hearse = Awesome!!



What is your favourite track from that album? 

Also have you noticed that the last word on every song is the name of the next song?


----------



## Nanducob (May 3, 2013)

R.I.P Hanneman.
Will Slayer disband for now?


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

They kind of already are. Dave is gone, Jeff is dead. I am not sure if Araya will remain, he had to undergo some surgery. Kerry is the only one who remains, but he can't do **** on his own.


----------



## nims11 (May 3, 2013)

RIP Hanneman.


----------



## nims11 (May 5, 2013)

Sick: Westboro Baptist Church To Picket Slayer Guitarist Jeff Hanneman’s Funeral? - Stereoboard UK


----------



## Desmond (May 5, 2013)

They are a bunch of faggots.


----------



## anirbandd (May 5, 2013)

and they say _music has no boundaries_..


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (May 5, 2013)

slayer kinda lost it a few years ago and finally this .......sad events i guess change does happen no matter who you are..........but i'll always remember the time i bought hell awaits cassette and played it through a old phillips player ...covered myself head to toe in a blanket and banged my head like there was no tomorrow hell yeah \m/


----------



## Nanducob (May 5, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> slayer kinda lost it a few years ago and finally this .......sad events i guess change does happen no matter who you are..........but i'll always remember the time i bought hell awaits cassette and played it through a old phillips player ...covered myself head to toe in a blanket and banged my head like there was no tomorrow hell yeah \m/



haha,
welcome to the Headbangers Den!

I Lol'd so hard on this!
The Jonas Brothers—Satanic to the Core!!!

Another site full of bullsh!t 
Rock Music: The Devil's Advocate


----------



## Desmond (May 5, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> slayer kinda lost it a few years ago and finally this .......sad events i guess change does happen no matter who you are..........but i'll always remember the time i bought hell awaits cassette and played it through a old phillips player ...covered myself head to toe in a blanket and banged my head like there was no tomorrow hell yeah \m/



I used to have that Morbid Angel pic as my avatar on TDF, its still in my profile.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 5, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> haha,
> welcome to the Headbangers Den!
> 
> I Lol'd so hard on this!
> ...



please don't post such links.It makes me  on what America(or rather what deranged fanatics) have done to Christianity



oh btw is AC/DC heavy metal?


----------



## Nanducob (May 5, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> oh btw is AC/DC heavy metal?


They are hard/blues rock while i read it somewhere that the band members considered themselves as just 'rock 'n roll'


----------



## Desmond (May 5, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> They are hard/blues rock while i read it somewhere that the band members considered themselves as just 'rock 'n roll'



Yup, Hard Rock. Though some people consider them something like proto-metal. They are not listed in Sam Dunn's Metal Family Tree.



Nanducob said:


> haha,
> welcome to the Headbangers Den!
> 
> I Lol'd so hard on this!
> ...



I don't understand these guys. On what criteria do they classify music as satanic or non-satanic? On loudness?


----------



## Nanducob (May 5, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yup, Hard Rock. Though some people consider them something like proto-metal. They are not listed in Sam Dunn's Metal Family Tree.



yeah,but wiki says that they also  come under 'heavy metal' along with bands such as Led Zeppelin.I think 'heavy metal' is just a broad term to describe  all those hard rock/metal bands(like Rock 'n Roll is to rock.)I havent really looked at Sam Dunn's classification but i  heard that there are some flaws in it.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yup, Hard Rock. Though some people consider them something like proto-metal. They are not listed in Sam Dunn's Metal Family Tree.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand these guys. On what criteria do they classify music as satanic or non-satanic? On loudness?



Some one played some Jonas Brother track in reverse and it sounded like hail satan or something..lol
Others are about some dumb kid shooting his neigh/killing his mother/commiting suicide after getting influenced by rock music


----------



## anirbandd (May 5, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> please don't post such links.It makes me  on what America(or rather what deranged fanatics) have done to Christianity
> 
> 
> 
> oh btw is AC/DC heavy metal?



yeah? i dont see any "american" culture in america. whatever culture they have is borrowed from a bunch of other cultures. its expected of them. shame.


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2013)

I have had people tell me that The Eagles are satanic, only because Hotel California is actually the name of a place where satan is worshipped. The band has made a statement that its nothing like that but these guys refuse to believe.

Situation is worse in muslim countries. In Iran, the moral police will grab anyone wearing metal t-shirts and will shave the head if you have long hair. They absolutely hate metal.

Update : Currently hooked on to Obzen by Meshuggah :


----------



## Nanducob (May 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> yeah? i dont see any "american" culture in america. whatever culture they have is borrowed from a bunch of other cultures. its expected of them. shame.


Dont know why people would hate so much on the U.S.Atleast theyre more polite than some of the scumbags seen in India.Also i have more reasons to hate on Pakistan than the U.S.All the Cultures simply didnt evolve in a day,they might have borrowed something from somewhere,during evolution.Also I dont see the praised 'Indian culture' anywhere,westernization everywhere.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have had people tell me that The Eagles are satanic, only because Hotel California is actually the name of a place where satan is worshipped. The band has made a statement that its nothing like that but these guys refuse to believe.
> 
> Situation is worse in muslim countries. In Iran, the moral police will grab anyone wearing metal t-shirts and will shave the head if you have long hair. They absolutely hate metal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 8, 2013)

Would you guys consider Justin Beiber livery around an Iron Maiden video (on YouTube) to be blasphemy?

I sure do, because I hate those stupid pop singers. Iron Maiden FTW.

Here is the pic I was talking about:

*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/blasphemy_zps8d9ac572.png

once the page loads fully, the black background changes into a JB and NM photograph.


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2013)

Utter blasphemy....I am sure people have dissed on this in the comments.


----------



## nims11 (May 9, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Utter blasphemy....I am sure people have dissed on this in the comments.



*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/485364_10201177876872816_1843001165_n.jpg


----------



## Desmond (May 9, 2013)

lol...wut?


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2013)

nims11 said:


> *fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/485364_10201177876872816_1843001165_n.jpg



awesome IT dept you have got 

shoot them through their head.



Extreme Gamer said:


> Would you guys consider Justin Beiber livery around an Iron Maiden video (on YouTube) to be blasphemy?
> 
> I sure do, because I hate those stupid pop singers. *Iron Maiden FTW.* <- the big grand daddy of all fu(king metal bands out there. Iron Maiden Forevah!
> 
> ...



Go home Youtube...
.
.
.
You're dead drunk.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Jeff for happening to us,you made what thrash is today....RIP.....and when you are done...... Raise Hell in Heaven WAR ENSEBLE on...........


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> awesome IT dept you have got
> 
> shoot them through their head.
> 
> ...



Up the irons!


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2013)

^Up the Irons! \m/


----------



## Nanducob (May 9, 2013)

Down the beibers __|_

Down the beibers __|_


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 9, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Down the beibers __|_
> 
> Down the beibers __|_



Whenever someone actually names him I get so pissed that I want to kill that person.


----------



## Desmond (May 9, 2013)

If you have not already liked My metal page, do it re!!

www.facebook.com/pages/The-Angry-Elitist-Metalhead/

Me and Nandu are admins here.


----------



## nims11 (May 9, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If you have not already liked My metal page, do it re!!
> 
> www.facebook.com/pages/The-Angry-Elitist-Metalhead/
> 
> Me and Nandu are admins here.



No such page!


----------



## Nanducob (May 9, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Whenever someone actually names him I get so pissed that I want to kill that person.



donot killed me..
Last chance....

donot killed me..
Last chance....
(viabhavtek style)



nims11 said:


> No such page!


try this
*m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=249283651864648&ref=stream&refid=52


----------



## Desmond (May 9, 2013)

nims11 said:


> No such page!



*www.facebook.com/pages/The-Angry-Elitist-Metalhead/249283651864648

Check this


----------



## nims11 (May 9, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> *www.facebook.com/pages/The-Angry-Elitist-Metalhead/249283651864648
> 
> Check this



Done!


----------



## Nanducob (May 9, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Done!



thankspls invite your 'metal' friends,if you can


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 9, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If you have not already liked My metal page, do it re!!
> 
> www.facebook.com/pages/The-Angry-Elitist-Metalhead/
> 
> Me and Nandu are admins here.



Really now, advertising yourself? Is that what a metalhead is supposed to do?


----------



## Nanducob (May 9, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Really now, advertising yourself? Is that what a metalhead is supposed to do?



not sure if trolling


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Really now, advertising yourself? Is that what a metalhead is supposed to do?



lol


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 10, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> not sure if trolling



I'm not trolling. Bringing attention to that page is fine, but asking people to "like" it is not IMHO.


----------



## Nanducob (May 10, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'm not trolling. Bringing attention to that page is fine, but asking people to "like" it is not IMHO.



why? Does it cost money to like it?We are not forcing anyone to join.Pls not like it if you dont like it,simple as that and pls refrain from making comments like these


----------



## anirbandd (May 10, 2013)

you guys need to cool down...


----------



## Desmond (May 10, 2013)

Chill bro, I am doing what any page admin would do.


----------



## Nanducob (May 10, 2013)

There are numerous fan pages that are advertised by users here in TDF.
eg:fellow member Prathyush is an admin in some specific laptop fan page.One may like it or not like it,its up to them,but pls dont make a big deal out of it.
peace.


----------



## nims11 (May 11, 2013)

Happened with me today
*fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/936961_10201337006610960_1335125442_n.jpg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 11, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Happened with me today



Which application? That deserves to be abandoned.


----------



## nims11 (May 11, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Which application? That deserves to be abandoned.



MIUI music player.


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2013)

RIP Chuck. The father of Death metal.

*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/13486_496026580464007_459998306_n.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (May 14, 2013)

R.I.P chuck

R.I.P chuck


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2013)

WTF


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 18, 2013)

A-m-a-z-i-n-g  

Now, what w-was I-I about to s-s-say...oh yeah, I r-remember...um, um, h-has anybody heard of Iron Fire?

L-l-listen to t-their song c-c-called Leviathan.



EDIT: Gonna add, you guys should check out some of the bands that are signed up with Napalm Records. I think you won't be disappointed. The label only focuses on Heavy Metal and Hard Rock, so you guys won't be dissapointed.

Guys, which song is playing from 0:00 to 0:57?


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2013)

Son of a *****...who saw this coming?

Linkin Park’s Chester Bennington Fronts New Stone Temple Pilots Song ‘Out of Time’

But its damn good...


----------



## anirbandd (May 19, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> WTF





that sounded more like farting.   

the guy's got, umm, "talent".


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> A-m-a-z-i-n-g
> 
> Now, what w-was I-I about to s-s-say...oh yeah, I r-remember...um, um, h-has anybody heard of Iron Fire?
> 
> ...



Looks like Napalm records produces folk metal and powermetal mainly.


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2013)

This is called dedication :


----------



## Nanducob (May 21, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> This is called dedication :


lol looks like Stephen hawking


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2013)

My new favourite song.


----------



## Desmond (May 29, 2013)

Check this out :
For Whom the Bell Tolls


----------



## anirbandd (May 29, 2013)

^awesome. 

Just.


----------



## Soumik (May 30, 2013)

Hmm just came across this video with a cool song. Check it out, melodic death/power metal.. some people might like.
Some people call them pop-ish, but i kinda like Amaranthe...


----------



## Desmond (Jun 6, 2013)

*Happy Slayer Day folks*


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 7, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> *Happy Slayer Day folks*]



i see,yesterday was Tom Araya's bday.

Btw had recent encounter with a trve metal idiot who says


			
				fagut said:
			
		

> There is a great diffrnce of class (between trve metal and false metal) ...
> 
> Our metal is butiful,heavy,b adass,brutal,sc ary,dprsve,ener getic n espcly satanic...
> 
> ...


Lol.. trve metalheads hate Deathcore,metalcore etc.says they're gay.
Reason behind this Logic?
"Metal is like an apple.Everything is good except the core"
Lmao!


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2013)

A really good explanation for those who cannot stand screaming or growling vocals :

DrDerpberg comments on I don't hear any musical quality in the screaming vocals found in many genres of metal music. CMV


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 10, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> A really good explanation for those who cannot stand screaming or growling vocals :
> 
> DrDerpberg comments on I don't hear any musical quality in the screaming vocals found in many genres of metal music. CMV



I read the whole thing until it said 
'' one example of really good death metal singing is Lamb of God-Redneck .''
:/


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey guys, please recommend some heavy metal songs with long and nice guitar solos or duets. Also recommend songs with great drumming.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Hey guys, please recommend some heavy metal songs with long and nice guitar solos or duets. Also recommend songs with great drumming.



Through the fire and the flames by Dragonforce.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Hey guys, please recommend some heavy metal songs with long and nice guitar solos or duets. Also recommend songs with great drumming.



welcome to the world of Metal music bro. 

hope you can stick long enough to love it. 

start with Iron Maiden, Metallica. 

Go on to Amon Amarth, Lamb of God, Black Sabbath, Children of Bodom etc..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 10, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> welcome to the world of Metal music bro.
> 
> hope you can stick long enough to love it.
> 
> ...


I'm not new to metal world bro, I've been listening to Metallica, Megadeth, Lamb of God, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, ACDC and many more from the past 3 years . I'm currently looking for songs with great guitar solos/duets and drumming.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2013)

hmm..

my bad 

Listen to Amon Amarth. They are melodic. I love them.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 10, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> hmm..
> 
> my bad
> 
> Listen to Amon Amarth. They are melodic. I love them.





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Through the fire and the flames by Dragonforce.


Will listen to those.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 11, 2013)

Guns and Roses-Estranged
whole song is a big solo


----------



## techno_chrat (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello, good to see a head bangers thread on tdf..Listening to dragonforce- fury of the storm and cob-towards dead end continuously in a loop. Helps me focus on studies. \m/


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2013)

techno_chrat said:


> Hello, good to see a head bangers thread on tdf..Listening to dragonforce- fury of the storm and cob-towards dead end continuously in a loop. Helps me focus on studies. \m/



Welcome to TDF. We are always glad to have more metalheads here. Try to contribute as frequently as you can.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 12, 2013)

techno_chrat said:


> Hello, good to see a head bangers thread on tdf..Listening to dragonforce- fury of the storm and cob-towards dead end continuously in a loop. Helps me focus on studies. \m/



welcome  scholarly headbanger!


----------



## nims11 (Jun 13, 2013)

Childrem of bodom released 'Halo Of Blood' a week ago. Tried it today. Great to see Bodom back to its original style. Have listened half way, and it is awesome till now.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 14, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Guns and Roses-Estranged
> whole song is a big solo



not particularly Metal. 



techno_chrat said:


> Hello, good to see a head bangers thread on tdf..Listening to dragonforce- fury of the storm and cob-towards dead end continuously in a loop. Helps me focus on studies. \m/





Welcome to TDF. 



nims11 said:


> Childrem of bodom released 'Halo Of Blood' a week ago. Tried it today. Great to see Bodom back to its original style. Have listened half way, and it is awesome till now.



thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Desmond (Jun 14, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Guns and Roses-Estranged
> whole song is a big solo



Take reference from Home - Encyclopaedia Metallum: The Metal Archives to know what bands are classified as metal and which are not. Guns n Roses don't have an entry there.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 14, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Take reference from Home - Encyclopaedia Metallum: The Metal Archives to know what bands are classified as metal and which are not. Guns n Roses don't have an entry there.


Any more heavier songs, with guitar solos?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Any more heavier songs, with guitar solos?



To be honest this is a very broad topic in metal. There are simply a lot of bands and a lot of songs.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 14, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> To be honest this is a very broad topic in metal. There are simply a lot of bands and a lot of songs.


Yeah, I know. But you can at least suggest songs you have heard.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 14, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> not particularly Metal.





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Take reference from Home - Encyclopaedia Metallum: The Metal Archives to know what bands are classified as metal and which are not. Guns n Roses don't have an entry there.



Oops..i forgot that it has to be 'Metal',concentrated more on the solo part.Still Guns and Roses comes under Heavy metal (wiki)which has metal in it


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 16, 2013)

great show


----------



## nims11 (Jun 20, 2013)

Amon Amarth's Deceiver of Gods Released!

Children of Bodom: Halo of Blood impressions - After Listening half the album, I am playing them on repeat since days! Awesome album, and that I have still half the album to listen keeps me drooling .


----------



## Desmond (Jun 20, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Amon Amarth's Deceiver of Gods Released!
> 
> Children of Bodom: Halo of Blood impressions - After Listening half the album, I am playing them on repeat since days! Awesome album, and that I have still half the album to listen keeps me drooling .



Been hearing a lot of good about the Halo Of Blood. Looks like I will have to give it a try.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 20, 2013)

Been listening to the new Black Sabbath, Megadeth and Alice in Chains albums, pretty underwhelming stuff .


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 20, 2013)

Halo of Blood is Good stuff. 

finally, some good metal in the recent years, among all the $hit that has been churning up since every punk-ish band started calling themselves metal. 

the heavyweights still rule.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 21, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> Been listening to the new Black Sabbath, Megadeth and Alice in Chains albums, pretty underwhelming stuff .



I didn't expect Sabbath to come up with something so stupid as 13.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 21, 2013)

before i listened to Megadeth, i was under the impression that its style would be something atleast comparable to Metallica. 

i was SO disappointed. it sounded like rock. Hard rock at the most. 



nims11 said:


> Amon Amarth's Deceiver of Gods Released!
> 
> Children of Bodom: Halo of Blood impressions - After Listening half the album, I am playing them on repeat since days! Awesome album, and that I have still half the album to listen keeps me drooling .



i did that after i listened to Metallica - Death Magnetic.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 21, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> before i listened to Megadeth, i was under the impression that its style would be something atleast comparable to Metallica.
> 
> i was SO disappointed. it sounded like rock. Hard rock at the most.



You feel that because Megadeth's lineup was not consistant except for Mustaine and Ellefson.There were numerous guitarists like Chris,Poland,Marty Friedman,Chris Broderick etc who got the taste of the band.i havent listened much,but i have tried 'Countdown to Extinction' and i feel its Metal.listen to tracks Megadeth-sweating bullets,atleast Mustaine's vocals are metallish.
  Also bands become famous because most of them are good at what they do and not but the least 'being unique'.So if Megadeth actually sounded like Metallice people would've called them a ripoff and they would be less successful.btw which Megadeth album did you listen to?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 21, 2013)

^yeah.. you are right.. maybe im so habituated to the fast and heavy riffs, deep fast bass, im not feeling Megadeth. 

the whole Discography 

but yeah MD is fast metal.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 21, 2013)

I think you guys have been listening to 90's Megadeth (Countdown to Extinction onward). 80's Megadeth was simply lethal. Listen to Killing Is My Business, Peace Sells, So Far So Good So What and the almighty Rust in Peace for some real thrash. I love Metallica and I think they would sound heavier to the casual listener because they used more power chords and better production (Megadeth really suffered because of this in the 80's), but the complexity and speed of 80's Megadeth was just mind boggling!


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 21, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> I think you guys have been listening to 90's Megadeth (Countdown to Extinction onward). 80's Megadeth was simply lethal. Listen to Killing Is My Business, Peace Sells, So Far So Good So What and the almighty Rust in Peace for some real thrash. I love Metallica and I think they would sound heavier to the casual listener because they used more power chords and better production (Megadeth really suffered because of this in the 80's), but the complexity and speed of 80's Megadeth was just mind boggling!



okay.you seem to know more about Megadeth.I've already listened to Countdown to Extinction and liked it.So which album should i listen to next(among the old ones)?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 21, 2013)

After Countdown, they became more slow and melodic so, if you want more of that, listen to Youthanasia and Cryptic Writings. If you like fast, thrashy stuff, get the first four albums (Killing Is My Business, Peace Sells, So Far So Good So What and Rust In Peace). But keep in mind, if you're new to thrash (not counting Metallica), you might find it difficult to digest at first, mostly because of Mustaine's vocals. 

From their newer stuff, The System Has Failed, United Abominations and Endgame are pretty good and have a nice mix of fast and slow songs.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks bikramjitkar.will check it out.

Thanks bikramjitkar.will check it out.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 21, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> great show



Awesome.

This one is awesome too, just wait till they start playing Refuse/Resist, that's when all hell breaks loose. The actual show starts at 1:16


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 22, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> I think you guys have been listening to 90's Megadeth (Countdown to Extinction onward). 80's Megadeth was simply lethal. Listen to Killing Is My Business, Peace Sells, So Far So Good So What and the almighty Rust in Peace for some real thrash. I love Metallica and I think they would sound heavier to the casual listener because they used more power chords and better production (Megadeth really suffered because of this in the 80's), but the complexity and speed of 80's Megadeth was just mind boggling!



i already told Megadeth is fast metal, but they are too light, when you see that Mustaine was a Metallica member. 

Fast + Heavy would have been awesome, but yes, that would have made them a bit Metallica rip-off. 



> I think you guys have been listening to 90's Megadeth (Countdown to Extinction onward). 80's Megadeth was simply lethal. Listen to Killing Is My Business, Peace Sells, So Far So Good So What and the almighty Rust in Peace for some real thrash.


when i listen to a band, i listen to the whole discography, chronologically.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 22, 2013)

Well then you need to listen more closely.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 22, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> Well then you need to listen more closely.



Different people different choices. For eg, I am not a big fan of Metallica, I like their songs, but they don't appeal me to the extent that I will listen to them for a long time.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 22, 2013)

Oriental metal from Israel.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 22, 2013)

nims11 said:


> Different people different choices. For eg, I am not a big fan of Metallica, I like their songs, but they don't appeal me to the extent that I will listen to them for a long time.



Yeah, I was just kidding.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 22, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Awesome.
> 
> This one is awesome too, just wait till they start playing Refuse/Resist, that's when all hell breaks loose. The actual show starts at 1:16
> 
> video


 nice..yep saw an african american after a loooong time in a metal/rock bandEver wondered why there is a seemingly small population of african americans in metal/rock bands? they  all seem to crowd the jazz and rap culture.
i can name two of them -This guy and Jimi hendrix and Slash?
I might not be seeing the big picture but these people are proportionally less in rock/metal,atleast those who are in,are not popular.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 23, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> nice..yep saw an african american after a loooong time in a metal/rock bandEver wondered why there is a seemingly small population of african americans in metal/rock bands? they  all seem to crowd the jazz and rap culture.
> i can name two of them -This guy and Jimi hendrix and Slash?
> I might not be seeing the big picture but these people are proportionally less in rock/metal,atleast those who are in,are not popular.



Yeah, they are all in for the hip-hop c(rap). African americans really piss me off. After their ancestors made such great genres called Blues and Jazz, they go in for the dumb hip-hop ****.

But there are a lot of non-white guys in metal. Here are some of them :

Misha Mansoor of Periphery. I am not sure but he does look Indian, I was unable to find any biography on him to prove it. He kicks ass on 7 string guitars :
*www.dimarzio.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/player_page_image/player/misha_mansoor2.jpg

Tosin Abasi of Animals as Leaders. Kicks ass on 8 string guitars.
*www.emgpickups.com/content/artistimages/tosinabasiaal.jpg

Zack De La Rocha of Rage Against The Machine.
*userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/_/44448997/Zack+De+La+Rocha.jpg

Howard Jones, formerly of Killswitch Engage.
*www.metalinsider.net/site/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/howard-jones.jpg

Kim Thayil of Soundgarden. This guy IS Indian.
*gunshyassassin.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/soundgarden_4.jpg

Also, nothing says "Black" Metal like african metal :


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 23, 2013)

^always thought Zach was mexican.You can add Slash to the list.
And Kim Thayils parents are mallus


----------



## nims11 (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't have any words to describe this! But this is some awesome stuff.. Don't know if it is true, But lyrics are amazing!





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Also, nothing says "Black" Metal like african metal :



Thanks for sharing, great piece


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 24, 2013)

^Good.Here's something more darker..


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 24, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Also, nothing says "Black" Metal like african metal :



intro is good..

but drums is horrible. miserable.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 26, 2013)

Lol fed up with trve metalheads on FB.On every fu*ing metal page there will be a douchebag who spreads hate about core genres and boasts off how true  'real metal' is.
...This is a comment on Indian metal scene's FB page when they posted some random deatcore band pic.


trve metalhead said:


> DEATHCORE IS GAY
> .....instea d of posting real metal why do u post a **** about a genre which is far away from real music.....
> 
> And if i see comment below......you are a mothe b*tch-f*ck and a huge dog's d*ck sucker



...fighting is still going on


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2013)

Though I have no hate for the core genres, note that "core" derives from hardcore punk, so its more punk than metal.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 29, 2013)

damn.. 

i listened to Tears Dont Fall by Bullet for my Valentine: it was okayish, even goodish..

but then i ventured to listen to some more from them. 

and i got some terrible $hit thrown into my ears. 

horrible lyrics, horrible vocals.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 29, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Though I have no hate for the core genres, note that "core" derives from hardcore punk, so its more punk than metal.


I dont know why they classified them as core genre?i don't understand,i mean everything from metalcore to goregrind sounds "METAL" to me.I think its the stupidest classification,ever because i don't think punk music uses low tunings like metal does and its a lot different from each other and the lyrics?.According to them Dying Fetus/Lamb Of God=(hardened)Ramones/Sex pistols which is bullshit



anirbandd said:


> damn..
> 
> i listened to Tears Dont Fall by Bullet for my Valentine: it was okayish, even goodish..
> 
> ...



want to see something more worse than that?
"Breakdown core''




 very attractive song but 


Lyrics???



Spoiler



I wanna watch you suck his dick
I know you ****ing love it, *****

Choke, do you see me now?
Choke, do you see me now?
Choke, do you see me now?
Choke, do you see me now?

I wanna watch you suck his dick
I know you ****ing love it, *****

Do you see me now?
Do you see me now?

Do you see me now?
You ****ing *****

Do you see me know?
Look at your mind ****ing eyes
Do you see me know?
Look at your mind ****ing eyes

Do you see me know?
Look at your mind ****ing eyes
Do you see me know?
Look at your mind ****ing eyes



R.I.P Lyrics


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 29, 2013)

:O

damn

:wallbash:


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 30, 2013)

I just listened to Nevermore:



I like it.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 12, 2013)

There is God
....
....

....
....


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Nanducob (Jul 23, 2013)

some sludge metal<3
these guys are good.
..


And i hope youve seen this


..
DOMINATION!


----------



## Desmond (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah...that girl became an overnight celeb among metalheads worldwide.

This is some sludge you need to hear : 



I hear that this song is going to be in the new Monster's University movie.

Edit : Some In flames :





Gen.Libeb said:


>



Isn't this that christian rock band Red?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 25, 2013)

What I am addicted to right now.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 27, 2013)

Must watch documentary :


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 28, 2013)

I've mainly been listening to Guilty Gear's OST over and over again. Writhe in Pain is probably my favourite track, followed by the midnight carnival.



Meet again is pretty good too. 

Nothing beats some good ol' Meshuggah from time to time.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 20, 2013)

I guess metal lovers might like this


----------



## Desmond (Aug 20, 2013)

Technical Death Metal from Bangalore.



They have a female drummer.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 21, 2013)

lol i wanted to see the drummer. 

anyway, run of the mill song.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 22, 2013)

I liked the music on that Myndsnare song.

This guy has all these kind of epic mix. I think they are awesome.


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 25, 2013)

Been listening to a lot of DevilDriver lately.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 25, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Been listening to a lot of DevilDriver lately.



DevilDriver is awesome. They even did the soundtrack for Devil May Cry 3.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 25, 2013)

*After Wasted Years this the next best cover they have done.......the new album is amazing too. Burn On.........*


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 27, 2013)

Listened through the new Avenged Sevenfold album: *Hail to the King*. 

pretty good album, with a couple of very nice songs.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 27, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Listened through the new Avenged Sevenfold album: *Hail to the King*.
> 
> pretty good album, with a couple of very nice songs.



Still not as good as City Of Evil.


----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## anirbandd (Sep 5, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I liked the music on that Myndsnare song.
> 
> This guy has all these kind of epic mix. I think they are awesome.



EPICNESS!!!

If you havent gone through this guy's channel, i suggest you go through it ASAP.

oh and you think thats epic, wait till you watch this. 

this gave me shivers.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 19, 2013)

Erock... Yeah, i have been subscribed to his channel for a long time. Listen to his Gangnam style cover.

This is the song that I have been listening to day and night :



If you haven't checked out Testament's latest album Dark Roots Of Earth, check it out now. It is awesome.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 20, 2013)

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-OFBwPIEhlbk/UXK6hD9IcFI/AAAAAAAAGfM/8XpihQInsuo/s1600/cage-family.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Sep 20, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> *3.bp.blogspot.com/-OFBwPIEhlbk/UXK6hD9IcFI/AAAAAAAAGfM/8XpihQInsuo/s1600/cage-family.jpg



Nicholas Cage and son....


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 20, 2013)

Something is wrong with the forum.I cant see Desmond's comment !
Had to quote it to see it.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 16, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Nicholas Cage and son....



yup.
....
Guitar
*groups.ultimate-guitar.com/profile_mojo_data/1/0/3/6/1036211/pics/_c834253_image_0.jpg
..
Dj0nt m0t0l g00t0r
*www.ftp-mayones.pl/guitar/regius_8/Mayones_Regius_8_Black_Trans_GX.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2013)

But no Floyd Rose?


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 18, 2013)

^y0p n0 fl0yd r0s0


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2013)

But does it Djent? That is the question. 

This song is proof that Alex Webster destroys all bassist stereotypes :

[YOUTUBE]gtzb0FTN4BE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nims11 (Oct 20, 2013)

Norther, my new love. Although now disbanded, it has done some really good work. Petri (Current Ensiferum) Vocals in Norther are amazing!



btw Any suggestions for Dark Tranquility?


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2013)

hehe...dont judge me


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 31, 2013)

SoulFly - Savages  

amazing album.....

SoulFly - Savages  

amazing album.....


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 12, 2013)

Headbangers ! Attendance please !
.
.
.
*m.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-f.ak/hphotos-ak-prn2/1461096_172338819639833_1762649503_a.jpg


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Headbangers ! Attendance please !
> .
> .
> .
> *m.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-f.ak/hphotos-ak-prn2/1461096_172338819639833_1762649503_a.jpg



How is this metal?

------


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 12, 2013)

dead5 said:


> How is this metal?
> 
> ------



know your roots


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> know your roots



Metal having roots in something doesn't make that metal. Otherwise we might as well start posting Jazz here then 

This is more pop bashing than any discussion about metal.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 13, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Metal having roots in something doesn't make that metal. Otherwise we might as well start posting Jazz here then
> 
> This is more pop bashing than any discussion about metal.



''Metal having roots in something doesn't make that metal''
who told you?
Metulz was not made in a day.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 13, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> ''Metal having roots in something doesn't make that metal''
> who told you?
> Metulz was not made in a day.



Metal was not made in a day, but Queen is certainly not metal. This is a fact beyond doubt.

Queen however did influence a lot of rock bands in general, so metal was influenced by Queen.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 13, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> ''Metal having roots in something doesn't make that metal''
> who told you?
> Metulz was not made in a day.



Metal not being made in a day doesn't make Queen metal either. Queen influenced metal but that image does nothing to discuss that influence and instead simply criticizes pop, which as you may know, is not metal.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 13, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Metal not being made in a day doesn't make Queen metal either. Queen influenced metal but that image does nothing to discuss that influence and instead simply criticizes pop, which as you may know, is not metal.



1)I NEVER said that Queen is Metal.
2)I post stuff in general,since i listen to both rock and metal and i assume that im safe unless i post **** about rock/metal.
3)Mainstream Pop<Rock,for me and that meme depicts the originality of Freddie Mercury over popular pop artists who dont deserve that much fame IMHO.
4)As you may know,Bohemian rhapsody is always in the top ten lists of greatest rock songs,Freddie is considered as the greatest vocalists of alltime.A little information/fact about rock music is not going to hurt your metal routine.
5)Sorry if i went a little harsh,was drunk yesterday


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 13, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> 1)I NEVER said that Queen is Metal.
> 2)I post stuff in general,since i listen to both rock and metal and i assume that im safe unless i post **** about rock/metal.
> 3)Mainstream Pop<Rock,for me and that meme depicts the originality of Freddie Mercury over popular pop artists who dont deserve that much fame IMHO.
> 4)As you may know,Bohemian rhapsody is always in the top ten lists of greatest rock songs,Freddie is considered as the greatest vocalists of alltime.A little information/fact about rock music is not going to hurt your metal routine.
> ...



Metal is a genre of rock.



Metal is a genre of rock.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 14, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Metal is a genre of rock.
> 
> 
> 
> Metal is a genre of rock.



yeah,but some people treat it as something unique/irrelevant to rock.
.
.
Led Zeppelin,Melbourne 1972
*m.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-a.ak/hphotos-ak-prn2/1451539_648815375139434_1630804699_n.jpg
inbefore Led Zep is not metal


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 22, 2013)

*cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/500x/43222466.jpg


Playing Behind The Crooked Cross (Album) by Slayer - picosong


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2013)

Slayer always have silly solos. But the riffing is great.

Listen to Spirit In Black. It has a decent solo.

Look what I bought.

*i.imgur.com/xfQWDUz.jpg


----------



## srkmish (Nov 22, 2013)

I just don't get metal/heavy rock. I listened to stairway to heaven and found it to be a nice song. However, how can it be compared to say a Yanni piece like One Man's dream or Indian classic melodies like Pehla Nasha/Tujhe Dekha . Yanni's songs i feel border on the spiritual.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 22, 2013)

Nobody is comparing them. They are different kinds of music, with different demographics. You wouldn't compare this



and

 for example. Both of them are good in their own ways. It is completely fine for you to not understand how awesome metal is. Not everyone enjoys everything. 

Unless you just want to shitpost and say that Metal is not as good as Yanni or Indian classic melodies, in which case please [REDACTED].


----------



## srkmish (Nov 23, 2013)

Im more curious as to why this genre is so popular. Can anyone recommend any good metal songs? I need to listen some more before drawing a conclusion. I dint care abt Rap at first, but then my opinion changed after listening to Eminem and then i heard one of the best rap songs of all time - Happy Birthday. I couldn't believe a rap song could make me cry.


----------



## nims11 (Nov 23, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Im more curious as to why this genre is so popular. Can anyone recommend any good metal songs? I need to listen some more before drawing a conclusion. I dint care abt Rap at first, but then my opinion changed after listening to Eminem and then i heard one of the best rap songs of all time - Happy Birthday. I couldn't believe a rap song could make me cry.



Not so popular I guess. Anyway, the general perception of Metal is noise and shout. If I started with, say, Amon Amarth few years ago, I would have stayed away from metal, so stay away from those for now! I started out with Metallica and Iron Maiden. Even if you are not into metal, you will appreciate their Music and will most probably love them. So I will recommend the same to you. Add Black Sabbath to that as well. These bands have tons of awesome songs not hard to dig for. If you realize you have a taste for it, you will eventually delve into other parts of Metal.

Liking or not liking any genre is just a thing of taste. So, you need not force yourself. (However, I must admit most of hate towards metal is due to the closed minded mentality blinded by the **** some part of the music industry is producing).


-------------------

Ronnie James Dio vs. Rob Halford - Greatest Metal Frontman, Final Round


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 23, 2013)

srkmish said:


> I just don't get metal/heavy rock. I listened to stairway to heaven and found it to be a nice song. However, how can it be compared to say a Yanni piece like One Man's dream or Indian classic melodies like Pehla Nasha/Tujhe Dekha . Yanni's songs i feel border on the spiritual.



no offence, but you need to get out of this thread asap..

i completely understand your different taste for music, but saying Pehla Nasha/Tujhe Dekha as classic melodies is A-grade crap. go listen to some indian classicals. whatever part of india you come from, you will have some classical music in your culture. listen to them. learn to praise them. 

even metal greats like James Hetfield and Bruce Dickinson were trained in classical music before they moved onto metal. 

if you cant praise classical music, then these are not suitable for you brother. 

Peace.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 23, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Slayer always have silly solos. But the riffing is great.
> 
> Listen to Spirit In Black. It has a decent solo.
> 
> ...



wow congrats..what genre is it?



srkmish said:


> Im more curious as to why this genre is so popular. Can anyone recommend any good metal songs? I need to listen some more before drawing a conclusion. I dint care abt Rap at first, but then my opinion changed after listening to Eminem and then i heard one of the best rap songs of all time - Happy Birthday. I couldn't believe a rap song could make me cry.



you are slowly transforming in to a metal head.Start with some classic rock.Led zep is a great band to start with.Since you like stairway to heaven you may like to check their other songs like...


Immigrant song

Kashmir(sounds like a metal song)

Ten years gone

Friends

Black dog

Babe Im gonna leave you

Dazed and Confused

Achilles last stand

I also listened to eminem when i started.You may also try
Some rap infused rock/Alternative:

Rage Against The Machine
Limpbizkit
Korn
Linkinpark.


After listening land on Metallica/Megadeth.

Cheers..



anirbandd said:


> no offence, but you need to get out of this thread asap..
> 
> i completely understand your different taste for music, but saying Pehla Nasha/Tujhe Dekha as classic melodies is A-grade crap. go listen to some indian classicals. whatever part of india you come from, you will have some classical music in your culture. listen to them. learn to praise them.
> 
> ...



I understand your concern,but if you were in his shoes,you could have possibly asked the same naive questions


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2013)

srkmish said:


> I just don't get metal/heavy rock. I listened to stairway to heaven and found it to be a nice song. However, how can it be compared to say a Yanni piece like One Man's dream or Indian classic melodies like Pehla Nasha/Tujhe Dekha . Yanni's songs i feel border on the spiritual.



Listen to this, its a band from Delhi.

[YOUTUBE]z-UJoY5WP5s[/YOUTUBE]



Nanducob said:


> wow congrats..what genre is it?



Progressive metal/Djent. It features guest appearances by Marty Friedman and Anup Sastry on drums. I had seen them live when they opened for Lamb Of God in Bangalore. Apparently they are one of Chris Adler's favorite bands.



srkmish said:


> Im more curious as to why this genre is so popular. Can anyone recommend any good metal songs? I need to listen some more before drawing a conclusion. I dint care abt Rap at first, but then my opinion changed after listening to Eminem and then i heard one of the best rap songs of all time - Happy Birthday. I couldn't believe a rap song could make me cry.



Actually its not very popular, decent but not as much as mass market music like bollywood. But those who love metal will bleed for it if they have to. Metalheads are very passionate about the music and don't care about the trends of popular music. As fads in music come and go, we can be the last man standing because metal never gets old.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 23, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> yeah,but some people treat it as something unique/irrelevant to rock.
> .
> .
> Led Zeppelin,Melbourne 1972
> ...



I wouldn't say Led Zeppelin is not metal. It's a very classic form, but it's not quintessential.



srkmish said:


> I just don't get metal/heavy rock. I listened to stairway to heaven and found it to be a nice song. However, how can it be compared to say a Yanni piece like One Man's dream or Indian classic melodies like Pehla Nasha/Tujhe Dekha . Yanni's songs i feel border on the spiritual.





srkmish said:


> Im more curious as to why this genre is so popular. Can anyone recommend any good metal songs? I need to listen some more before drawing a conclusion. I dint care abt Rap at first, but then my opinion changed after listening to Eminem and then i heard one of the best rap songs of all time - Happy Birthday. I couldn't believe a rap song could make me cry.



When you first start consuming alcohol, do you jump right into vodka and rum?


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 23, 2013)

After Led Zepplin I'd say go for Black Sabbath and Judas Priest, then Iron Maiden, Metallica and Pantera. 

You may want to try out some hard rock like AC/DC before getting into metal.





------------


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 23, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> I understand your concern,but if you were in his shoes,you could have possibly asked the same naive questions



please.. this is not about being naive... _ignorance aint naivety. _

terming those songs as Classical Melodies?? Seriously?

this is really a concern for music lovers. 

if someone really is a music lover, he would have researched something about his fav songs/music. 

again, i am not criticising anybody, but information is free.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> please.. this is not about being naive... _ignorance aint naivety. _
> 
> terming those songs as Classical Melodies?? Seriously?
> 
> ...



I dint mean classical in terms of indian classical music. My point was 1990s music is now considered old and can be termed 'classic' in a way and these songs were the most popular and melodious at that time. About me being a music lover, i sing, play keyboard and flute. One demonstration - Abhi Mujhme Kahin - YouTube


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 23, 2013)

srkmish said:


> I dint mean classical in terms of indian classical music. My point was 1990s music is now considered old and can be termed 'classic' in a way and these songs were the most popular and melodious at that time. About me being a music lover, i sing, play keyboard and flute. One demonstration - Abhi Mujhme Kahin - YouTube



Wow nice singing,i like it.you have skills.you can post your stuff in musicians thread


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 24, 2013)

srkmish said:


> I dint mean classical in terms of indian classical music. My point was 1990s music is now considered old and can be termed 'classic' in a way and these songs were the most popular and melodious at that time. About me being a music lover, i sing, play keyboard and flute. One demonstration - Abhi Mujhme Kahin - YouTube



No offense intended srkmish, but your piano skills are way better than your singing skills. Your singing just felt a little out of tune.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 24, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> No offense intended srkmish, but your piano skills are way better than your singing skills. Your singing just felt a little out of tune.



None taken. Actually the song itself is one of the most difficult to sing and i attempted something outside my comfort zone. My singing genre includes rafi/kishore/ udit/abhijeet songs and i love singing these songs and am well appreciated for it ( will be uploading a song from dosti movie soon- meri dosti mera pyaar,). Secondly, im recording these videos directly using a digicam and im no expert at sound science, but the impact a digicam recorded video has is half of listening live to the person singing. Lastly i have no delusions that i am an indian idol level singer. There are far better singers than me. I am happy singing and try to improve a little each day


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 24, 2013)

srkmish said:


> I dint mean classical in terms of indian classical music. My point was 1990s music is now considered old and can be termed 'classic' in a way and these songs were the most popular and melodious at that time. About me being a music lover, i sing, play keyboard and flute. One demonstration - Abhi Mujhme Kahin - YouTube



i will watch that video once i go back to my free wifi place. 

btw, i see you too own a Sansa Clip. did you rockbox it??



srkmish said:


> ~~~ My singing genre includes rafi/kishore/ ~~



now those i can say are quite near to being classical. especially Md. Rafi. 

anyway, this is a Metal thread and we are going off topic


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 24, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> No offense intended srkmish, but your piano skills are way better than your singing skills. Your singing just felt a little out of tune.



i felt the singing was nice


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2013)

Old men show you how to dance to Meshuggah

[YOUTUBE]vpvkzLjsyM8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rockfella (Nov 25, 2013)

System Of A Down  

The Prison song is awesome!


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday Mark Morton \m/

*i.imgur.com/EoCcazp.jpg



rockfella said:


> System Of A Down
> 
> The Prison song is awesome!



The whole Toxicity album is awesome.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 25, 2013)

desmond david said:


> happy birthday mark morton \m/
> 
> *i.imgur.com/eoccazp.jpg


happy birthday


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2013)

Nanducob said:


>



Woah, long time since I heard some Cathedral. Thanks for sharing.

Hey Nandu, join last.fm if you can.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 25, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Woah, long time since I heard some Cathedral. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Hey Nandu, join last.fm if you can.



last time i checked it was not available for india,not sure.do they have an android app?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes. They have an official app. But there are third party apps as well if you only want to scrobble tracks.

Also, its been around since a long time. I had made my account in 2009 but only set up scrobbling lately. See my profile in my signature to see how it looks.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 25, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yes. They have an official app. But there are third party apps as well if you only want to scrobble tracks.
> 
> Also, its been around since a long time. I had made my account in 2008 but only set up scrobbling lately. See my profile in my signature to see how it looks.


going to join.
Update:downloaded the lastfm android app,but cant play any songs,says service not available.I am using Tunein radio app to listen.


----------



## nims11 (Nov 25, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yes. They have an official app. But there are third party apps as well if you only want to scrobble tracks.
> 
> Also, its been around since a long time. I had made my account in 2009 but only set up scrobbling lately. See my profile in my signature to see how it looks.



Cool I also started using last.fm since couple of months  Added you...

PS: don't decide my overall taste based on my last few scrobbles. Its just that I decided to take a short break to something lighter


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2013)

I do the same.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 25, 2013)

Guys are you accessing last FM via desktop,cos when I tried it on phone it says not supported on mobile for your country


----------



## nims11 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Guys are you accessing last FM via desktop,cos when I tried it on phone it says not supported on mobile for your country



On android, use this instead of the official bloat
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adam.aslfms&hl=en


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks NIMS,let me try it


----------



## Desmond (Nov 26, 2013)

nims11 said:


> On android, use this instead of the official bloat
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adam.aslfms&hl=en



Exactly what I use. I use the official app on the desktop with Foobar2000 and this on my phone with PowerAmp.



Nanducob said:


> Thanks NIMS,let me try it



Add me whenever you can. It's kind of lonely here.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 26, 2013)

^Yeah will add you for sure


----------



## Desmond (Nov 27, 2013)

I have been listening to this lately. Love this band.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 27, 2013)

I've been listing to Black Sabbath's album 'Dehumanizer'. It's a good album


----------



## Desmond (Dec 2, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I've been listing to Black Sabbath's album 'Dehumanizer'. It's a good album



Its a good album because Dio is on vocals.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 5, 2013)

My last.fm tag cloud :


*lastfm.dontdrinkandroot.net/tools/user/tagcloud/Des27/overall/upper_thumb.png


----------



## heidi2521 (Dec 5, 2013)

Been listening to 埼玉最終兵器 (S.S.H)



Blood Stain Child is also pretty awesome.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 5, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Been listening to 埼玉最終兵器 (S.S.H)
> 
> 
> 
> Blood Stain Child is also pretty awesome.



Woah...even I listen to some Japanese metal bands.

Some that I listen to occasionally are "Sigh" and "Maximum The Hormone". Though I don't really like Babymetal, I marvel at how they could pull it off. That concludes one thing : The japanese simply don't give a ****.



Sigh is legendary in the sense that they were the first black metal band out of Japan and they were signed to Euronymous' (of Mayhem) record label before he was killed (by Varg). They now play a sort of Avant-garde/experimental metal.

Maximum The Hormone are known because they provided the soundtracks for Death Note. Pretty crazy band IMHO.



As for Babymetal, just see for yourself :



Last two sing entirely in Japanese.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 6, 2013)

David, here's a hint: you don't promote mainstream bands to otakus


----------



## snap (Dec 6, 2013)

otaku=hipsters?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 6, 2013)

snap said:


> otaku=hipsters?



No. My context was specifically Japanese bands and artists.


----------



## snap (Dec 6, 2013)

sooo otakus=japanese hipsters


----------



## heidi2521 (Dec 6, 2013)

Err... no. His point is that The Lord High Lord of Otaku will probably already know of these bands.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 6, 2013)

snap said:


> sooo otakus=japanese hipsters



No...not even a little bit close.


----------



## snap (Dec 6, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Err... no. His point is that The Lord High Lord of Otaku will probably already know of these bands.



oh now i get it  cause the wording of the sentence got me to think that even if you like the song, if the band is mainstream you will not listen to it


swim against the flow kinda thing even if something is good


----------



## Desmond (Dec 6, 2013)

An otaku is someone who is an enthusiast of anime culture ( and Japanese culture as well, I think).


----------



## Desmond (Dec 6, 2013)

Btw, dead5 is an Otaku?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 6, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Btw, dead5 is an Otaku?



Looks like someone has been living under a rock all this time 

Maximum the Hormone is one of the earliest Japanese bands I've listened to. There is so much better stuff out there.



dead5 said:


> Err... no. His point is that The Lord High Lord of Otaku will probably already know of these bands.



FTFY.

Almost all your collection are belong to us.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> An otaku is someone who is an enthusiast of anime culture ( and Japanese culture as well, I think).



Otaku is anyone into geek culture (in Japan). Otaku is anyone into _Japanese_ geek culture, mostly anime and manga, JRPGs, VNs, plamodels etc (RoTW).


----------



## nims11 (Dec 6, 2013)

JRPGs and Anime have some finest Metal covers





Extreme Gamer said:


> Otaku is anyone into geek culture (in Japan). Otaku is anyone into _Japanese_ geek culture, mostly anime and manga, JRPGs, VNs, plamodels etc (RoTW).



but in Japan itself, this term has a slight negativity around it.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 6, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> As for Babymetal, just see for yourself :



wtf,babyshit


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 6, 2013)

nims11 said:


> JRPGs and Anime have some finest Metal covers
> 
> SNIP
> 
> ...



When did geekdom have positivity surrounding it either?


----------



## nims11 (Dec 11, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> My last.fm tag cloud :
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I generated mine:

*lastfm.dontdrinkandroot.net/tools/user/tagcloud/nims11/overall/upper_thumb.png


----------



## Desmond (Dec 11, 2013)

nims11 said:


> I generated mine:
> 
> *lastfm.dontdrinkandroot.net/tools/user/tagcloud/nims11/overall/upper_thumb.png




Judging from your taste, that was pretty obvious.

Francesco Paoli teaches us how to make Fleshgod pasta.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 12, 2013)

I still cant use last fm in cellphone.Do i need the songs to be in the phone?or can i use online radio service such as tune in?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 12, 2013)

You can use Spotify as well. But it's better if you play your own songs on PC or phone. What phone do you have BTW?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Nanducob (Dec 12, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You can use Spotify as well. But it's better if you play your own songs on PC or phone. What phone do you have BTW?



Xperia M.I use Clip plus to hear music and phone for internet radio,i already installed spotify but it does not recognise tune in radio



The Incinerator said:


>



nice.Do you like COB?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes I do like Bodom.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 12, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Xperia M.I use Clip plus to hear music and phone for internet radio,i already installed spotify but it does not recognise tune in radio
> 
> 
> 
> nice.Do you like COB?



I am not sure if the last.fm scrobbler scrobbles Spotify from phone since I don't use Spotify on phone. However, if you use your phone for listening to music, you can install Simple Last.fm Scrobbler from the play store. I will track your tracks and prepare your profile.


----------



## nims11 (Dec 13, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Yes I do like Bodom.



Cool! What other bands you follow? Tried Norther or Dark Tranquility?

-------------------

Found this interesting answer: Sean McCullough's answer to Metal and Heavy Metal Music: What is it like to be in a death metal band? - Quora


----------



## Desmond (Dec 14, 2013)

*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/960268_637393672966448_947792177_n.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 14, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> *fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/960268_637393672966448_947792177_n.jpg



Seen this beforethere is also an image of Metallica shopping


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 17, 2013)

So you guys heard of Andy James ?


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 18, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> So you guys heard of Andy James ?



yeah.He is one of the rising stars from U.K

Saw - Woodstock 1970 directors cut.Loved Canned heat and the indian 'amrekan' guru.A must watch if you love some classic 70s stuff.
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0066580/


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 22, 2013)

Redneck Metal


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 22, 2013)

black Sabbath's 13 is really good, epically "God is Dead?"


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 25, 2013)

Five to One - The Doors


----------



## Desmond (Dec 26, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Five to One - The Doors



How are The Doors metal?


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 26, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How are The Doors metal?



It isn't hip hop or pop either


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 28, 2013)

Started watching he Vh1 TV series "Metal Evolution"
Very comprehensive since the episodes are about 

Pre-Metal
Early Metal, Part 1: US Division
Early Metal, Part 2: UK Division
NWOBH
Glam   etc


----------



## Desmond (Dec 28, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Started watching he Vh1 TV series "Metal Evolution"
> Very comprehensive since the episodes are about
> 
> Pre-Metal
> ...



I downloaded and watched the whole series. Sam Dunn started a kickstarter for the lost episode Extreme Metal.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 1, 2014)

Fun Fact:

'ORAL SEX' has all the same letters as in 'AXL ROSE'

*t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQPOtIWyuXuG0aeKExS71478_sve2woDOQjiVkJDvZGlGzTD5F5BaKrib_Z


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 3, 2014)

any good deftone's songs? currently listening to change and tempest.....


----------



## Desmond (Jan 3, 2014)

ghouse12311 said:


> any good deftone's songs? currently listening to change and tempest.....



Not in any particular order :

- My Own Summer
- Be Quiet (and drive)
- Mascara
- Swerve City
- Dai The Flu
- Romantic Dreams

Haven't heard the other albums much. I have heard Around The Fur, listen to it full if you can. Just started listening to Koi No Yokan.



Nanducob said:


> Fun Fact:
> 
> 'ORAL SEX' has all the same letters as in 'AXL ROSE'
> 
> *t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQPOtIWyuXuG0aeKExS71478_sve2woDOQjiVkJDvZGlGzTD5F5BaKrib_Z



Isn't that why he named himself that?


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 3, 2014)

Nope .but he is a dick sometimes.took about 14 years to launch Chinese democracy and lost all his bandmembers.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 3, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Nope .but he is a dick sometimes.took about 14 years to launch Chinese democracy and lost all his bandmembers.



I think Chinese Democracy was not a very good album either.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 3, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think Chinese Democracy was not a very good album either.



yeah "the wait" was for no good,GNR is still around i guess and Axl is the only original member.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 3, 2014)

BTW, this is what he looks like these days :

*metalinjection.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/AxlRose-StillFat-1.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 3, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> BTW, this is what he looks like these days :
> 
> *metalinjection.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/AxlRose-StillFat-1.jpg



wtf.hm time..but he was really an icon in his time,besides his stupidity;his bandana,those tight shorts and that long vocal range..


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 3, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> wtf.hm time..but he was really an icon in his time,besides his stupidity;his bandana,those tight shorts and that long vocal range..



Yeah, he was great before.

off topic :  Vin Diesel = I End Lives   - coincidence or did he name himself.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 5, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Yeah, he was great before.
> 
> off topic :  Vin Diesel = I End Lives   - coincidence or did he name himself.



lol..try to post music?/Metal related findings


----------



## Desmond (Jan 5, 2014)

See the lyrics of this song. I find it strangely relevant to myself.



Sometimes I try to do things and it just doesn't work out the way I wanted to.
I get real frustrated and I try hard to do it and I take my time and it doesn't work out the way I wanted to.
It's like I concentrate real hard and it doesn't work out.
Everything I do and everything I try never turns out.
It's like I need time to figure these things out.
But there's always someone there going.

Hey Mike:
You know we've been noticing you've been having a lot of problems lately.
You know, maybe you should get away and maybe you should talk about it, maybe you'll feel a lot better

And I'm all like:
Oh nah it's ok you know I'll figure it out, just leave me alone I'll figure it out.
You know I'm just working on it by myself.

And they go:
Well you know if you want to talk about it I'll be here you know and you'll probably feel a lot better if you talk about it. So why don't you talk about it?

And I go:
No I don't want to I'm okay, I'll figure it out myself.
But they just keep bugging me and they just keep bugging me, and it builds up inside.

So you're gonna be institutionalized
You'll come out brainwashed with bloodshot eyes
You won't have anyting to say
They'll brainwash you until you see their way.

I'm not crazy - Institutionalized
You're the one that's crazy - Institutionalized
You're driving me crazy - Institutionalized
They stuck me in an institution,
Said it was the only solution,
to give me the needed professional help,
to protect me from the enemy - Myself

I was in my room and I was just like staring at the wall thinking about everything.
But then again I was thinking about nothing
And then my mom came in and I didn't even know she was there.
She called my name and I didn't hear her and then she started screaming: MIKE! MIKE!
And I go:
What, what's the matter?
She goes:
What's the matter with you?
I go:
There's nothing wrong mom.
She's all:
Don't tell me that, you're on drugs!
I go:
No mom I'm not on drugs I'm okay, I was just thinking you know, why don't you get me a Pepsi.
She goes:
NO you're on drugs!
I go:
Mom I'm okay, I'm just thinking.
She goes:
No you're not thinking, you're on drugs! Normal people don't be acting that way!
I go:
Mom just get me a Pepsi, please
All I want is a Pepsi, and she wouldn't give it to me
All I wanted was a Pepsi, just one Pepsi, and she wouldn't give it to me.
Just a Pepsi.

They give you a white shirt with long sleeves
Tied around you're back, you're treated like thieves
Drug you up because they're lazy
It's too much work to help a crazy

I'm not crazy - Institutionalized
You're the one who's crazy - Institutionalized
You're driving me crazy - Institutionalized
They stuck me in an institution,
Said it was the only solution,
to give me the needed professional help,
to protect me from the enemy - Myself

I was sitting in my room when my mom and my dad came in and they pulled up a chair and they sat down.
They go:
Mike, we need to talk to you.
And I go:
Okay what's the matter?
They go:
Me and your mom have been noticing lately that you've been having a lot of problems,
And you've been going off for no reason and we're afraid you're going to hurt somebody,
And we're afraid you're going to hurt yourself.
So we decided that it would be in you're best interest if we put you somewhere
Where you could get the help that you need.
And I go:
Wait, what are you talking about, WE decided!?
MY best interests?! How do you know what MY best interest is?
How can you say what MY best interest is? What are you trying to say, I'M crazy?
When I went to YOUR schools, I went to YOUR churches,
I went to YOUR institutional learning facilities?! So how can you say I'M crazy?

They say they're gonna fix my brain
Alleviate my suffering and my pain
But by the time they fix my head
Mentally I'll be dead

I'm not crazy - Institutionalized
You're the one who's crazy - Institutionalized
You're driving me crazy - Institutionalized
They stuck me in an institution,
Said it was the only solution,
to give me the needed professional help,
to protect me from the enemy - Myself

Doesn't matter, I'll probably get hit by a car anyways.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 5, 2014)

All I wanted was a Pepsi!

Classic ST.

I've been listening to Iced Earth a lot lately. Great power metal.


----------



## nims11 (Jan 5, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> See the lyrics of this song. I find it strangely relevant to myself.



You the rebel kind it seems


----------



## Desmond (Jan 5, 2014)

I just started Sonata Arctica.



nims11 said:


> You the rebel kind it seems



A day without rebellion is a day without sunshine.

These will be my inspirational lines for the next few days :

Wait, what are you talking about, WE decided!?
MY best interests?! How do you know what MY best interest is?
How can you say what MY best interest is? What are you trying to say, I'M crazy?
When I went to YOUR schools, I went to YOUR churches,
I went to YOUR institutional learning facilities?! So how can you say I'M crazy?


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 5, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I just started Sonata Arctica.
> 
> A day without rebellion is a day without sunshine.



You cant miss RATM.Songs are all about rebellion,supression... I also felt that some songs seemed relevant to my life Mostly Jeff Buckley songs/Tool/Nirvana

One thing happened to me was when my dad was introducing me to some 'uncle'person.Dad said to him that i only listen to english songs.
That uncle seemed impressed about me.All of a sudden he tells me that he knows what im listening to.I became curious for a moment.
"its micheal jackson,right?"
And i was like wow youre a mindreader


----------



## Desmond (Jan 5, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> You cant miss RATM.Songs are all about rebellion,supression... I also felt that some songs seemed relevant to my life Mostly Jeff Buckley songs/Tool/Nirvana



Killing In The Name is my most favourite RATM song. 

I find Tool very relaxing. I love 10000 days and Aenima a lot, Undertow not so much. As for Nirvana, I pretty much pushed through college listening to Nevermind.



Nanducob said:


> One thing happened to me was when my dad was introducing me to some 'uncle'person.Dad said to him that i only listen to english songs.
> That uncle seemed impressed about me.All of a sudden he tells me that he knows what im listening to.I became curious for a moment.
> "its micheal jackson,right?"
> And i was like wow youre a mindreader



Get your uncle into Metal 101.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 6, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Killing In The Name is my most favourite RATM song.
> 
> I find Tool very relaxing. I love 10000 days and Aenima a lot, Undertow not so much. As for Nirvana, I pretty much pushed through college listening to Nevermind.
> 
> ...



too late for that

*www.rsjonline.com/buzz/daniel-rego-leaves-demonic-resurrection.html


----------



## Desmond (Jan 6, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Daniel Rego Leaves Demonic Resurrection



Damn that sucks. What does he plan on doing now?


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 6, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Damn that sucks. What does he plan on doing now?


Dont know.I've seen the cause for many breakups to be 'musical differences'


----------



## Desmond (Jan 7, 2014)

Just started listening to Exodus - Bonded By Blood. What an album!


----------



## nims11 (Jan 7, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Just started listening to Exodus - Bonded By Blood. What an album!



Have only listened to the song Blacklist and it is pretty solid! This band is on my queue for giving a try to..

Have you guys seen this Documentary "Yeh Hai Metal" on the Indian Metal Scene. Although it doesn't cover the north eastern bands, it is worth a watch. Yeh Hai Metal | metalbase


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 7, 2014)

nims11 said:


> Have only listened to the song Blacklist and it is pretty solid! This band is on my queue for giving a try to..
> 
> Have you guys seen this Documentary "Yeh Hai Metal" on the Indian Metal Scene. Although it doesn't cover the north eastern bands, it is worth a watch. Yeh Hai Metal | metalbase



Thanks for sharing.saw it.its nice


----------



## Desmond (Jan 7, 2014)

nims11 said:


> Have only listened to the song Blacklist and it is pretty solid! This band is on my queue for giving a try to..
> 
> Have you guys seen this Documentary "Yeh Hai Metal" on the Indian Metal Scene. Although it doesn't cover the north eastern bands, it is worth a watch. Yeh Hai Metal | metalbase



I heard about this, will watch it later. As far as the north east scene goes, it would be justice if it had its own documentary.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 7, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I heard about this, will watch it later. As far as the north east scene goes, it would be justice if it had its own documentary.



You mean shillong etc places,right?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 8, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> You mean shillong etc places,right?



Yeah. The metal scene over there is pretty isolated but its very huge.

Edit : Here's an interesting read : *www.metalinjection.net/its-just-business/the-incredible-story-of-what-happened-to-the-leaker-of-guns-n-roses-chinese-democracy


----------



## heidi2521 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Nanducob (Jan 9, 2014)

lordgenome said:


>



what genre is it?



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah. The metal scene over there is pretty isolated but its very huge.
> 
> Edit : Here's an interesting read : *www.metalinjection.net/its-just-business/the-incredible-story-of-what-happened-to-the-leaker-of-guns-n-roses-chinese-democracy



mm..why there is no link?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 9, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> what genre is it?



Does not sound like metal. More like Avant-garde/Industrial/Noise/Drone. Fascinating none the less.



Nanducob said:


> mm..why there is no link?



No idea. I think the bbcode did not parse it.

Edit : 

Here's our own desi Eccentric Pendulum playing at Wacken.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 9, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Does not sound like metal. More like Avant-garde/Industrial/Noise/Drone. Fascinating none the less.



Lol i listened halfway through hoping the drums would kick in
sounds like kind of atmospheric doom to me

Djentstick¡!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhOYflyfOPM[/YOUTUBE]

*www.thecirclepit.com/2014/01/the-djentstick-hilarious-joke-genre-parody-or-musical-wake-up-call.html


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Lol i listened halfway through hoping the drums would kick in
> sounds like kind of atmospheric doom to me
> 
> Djentstick¡!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



FTFY.

Edit : Holy ****, that is damn cool. How do I make one?

PS : Frets are for p*****s.


----------



## RBX (Jan 10, 2014)

How do you tell what genre some music is ? I generally can't seem to differentiate between metal, rock, and alternative.

My choice is quite limited, and listen mostly to The Rasmus, Linkin Park, Led Zeppelin; sometimes Bullet for my Valentine, Iron Maiden.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 10, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> How do you tell what genre some music is ? I generally can't seem to differentiate between metal, rock, and alternative.
> 
> My choice is quite limited, and listen mostly to The Rasmus, Linkin Park, Led Zeppelin; sometimes Bullet for my Valentine, Iron Maiden.



listen to lot of genres.it helps.also by vocals-clean/harsh/shouting/growl/pig squel/low pitched/high pitched/opera-tic or mix of any two.

for example Linkinpark is numetal since it encorporates rap(early) plus the dj.Vocal styles include mellow to harsh vocals of chester plus rapping by mike.Same in the case of Korn,limpbizkit etc.They use low tunings like drop D.
Im just generalising here; having rap in metal doesnt always make it nu metal.eg:RATM.
Moreover numetal bands are those who arised in the 90s,it was just a trend in music scene like glam in the 80s and most of the nu metal bands have changed their sounds overtime.eg:Staind,Korn,Linkinpark etc

Sometimes its difficult to understand like metalcore arised from harcore punk?
best we can do is to guess by what weve heard before


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> How do you tell what genre some music is ? I generally can't seem to differentiate between metal, rock, and alternative.
> 
> My choice is quite limited, and listen mostly to The Rasmus, Linkin Park, Led Zeppelin; sometimes Bullet for my Valentine, Iron Maiden.





Nanducob said:


> listen to lot of genres.it helps.also by vocals-clean/harsh/shouting/growl/pig squel/low pitched/high pitched/opera-tic or mix of any two.
> 
> for example Linkinpark is numetal since it encorporates rap(early) plus the dj.Vocal styles include mellow to harsh vocals of chester plus rapping by mike.Same in the case of Korn,limpbizkit etc.They use low tunings like drop D.
> Im just generalising here; having rap in metal doesnt always make it nu metal.eg:RATM.
> ...



Yes, the more you listen the easier it is to differentiate. You can also look up the Wikipedia entries of the bands to find out what genre they play. However, since many bands incorporate diverse sound structures and styles, a single genre might not be enough to define their sound. The key is to find similar elements in their sounds which helps in categorizing them.

You can refer these links for some examples :

Metal Evolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Metal: A Headbanger's Journey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## snap (Jan 10, 2014)

btw which genre is SOAD? and doesn't linkin park sounds too soft in comparison to other bands of similar genre like TFK?


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 10, 2014)

snap said:


> btw which genre is SOAD? and doesn't linkin park sounds too soft in comparison to other bands of similar genre like TFK?



SOAD should be armenian alt metal.I think the current songs of lp are soft but hybrid theory was heavy.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2014)

snap said:


> btw which genre is SOAD? and doesn't linkin park sounds too soft in comparison to other bands of similar genre like TFK?



Sam Dunn's Heavy Metal Family Tree classifies SOAD as Nu Metal though I believe they are more Alt. or Experimental.

As for LP, early LP was not very soft. Listen to songs like By Myself, Runaway, etc. They were pretty heavy, that is why I liked them so much. Then they became soft and I lost interest in them.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 10, 2014)

Nu metal comes under alt metal(wiki)


----------



## nims11 (Jan 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> As for LP, early LP was not very soft. Listen to songs like By Myself, Runaway, etc. They were pretty heavy, that is why I liked them so much. Then they became soft and I lost interest in them.



Pretty much same here...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 11, 2014)

Meteora & Hybrid Theory were awesome.  Minutes to Midnight was ok. The newer ones totally suck.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 11, 2014)

Hybrid Theory > Meteora > Everything else they came up with.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 11, 2014)

LP were going on great.. but then something happened and they turned into shYt..


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 12, 2014)

Most of the alt metal bands have changed their sounds-linkinpark,staind,korn,fear factory


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2014)

Another band I have been listening to lately :



Goth Metal.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jan 18, 2014)

Been Listening to Ensiferum lately. Listend to whole discography. Gr8 music. Victory Song FTW \m/


----------



## Desmond (Jan 18, 2014)

Which album would you suggest for first time listeners?


----------



## nims11 (Jan 19, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Been Listening to Ensiferum lately. Listend to whole discography. Gr8 music. Victory Song FTW \m/



Ensiferum one of my favorites as well. Also checkout Petri's previous band Norther. It is melodeath and a lot more heavier with amazing petri's vocals..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2014)

Ensiferum... Hmmm... Sounded like the name of some drug. 

AnywAy.. Will listen. Thanks.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 19, 2014)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwdcFVsmYtU


----------



## Desmond (Jan 24, 2014)

Some Country/Metal from Brazil.





Ronnie11 said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwdcFVsmYtU



Yeah, I had seen that from reddit too. Pretty awesome promo for Deceiver Of The Gods.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 24, 2014)

Amon amarth is a pretty badass band. I love their music.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Desmond (Jan 29, 2014)

What I have been listening to lately. I never knew Max Cavalera was in this band.



Edit : Sam Dunn's Metal Evolution Family Tree :

*i.imgur.com/4vKZbNC.jpg


----------



## nims11 (Jan 30, 2014)

Found this weird band called cult of fire from Czech Republic. Their songs are titled in Hindi  
See the description: Cult Of Fire -
Don't know what they sing about. Sound too black to follow... They seem to be into Kaali and stuffs and using google translate for getting titles (come on, even we can't make out what half of those titles mean!)


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2014)

Lolllll


----------



## setanjan123 (Feb 1, 2014)

It is hard to recommend a specific album. All the albums have good and bad tracks. The early albums ie victory songs, iron and ensiferum are gr8. From afar and unsung heroes are ok but still have sm gr8 tracks. My favourites:- victory song, lai lai hei, old man, smoking ruins, stone cold metal,iron,burning leaves among others.

Any1 into wintersun here. Have listend 2 only sons of winter and stars. Jari maenpaa rocks.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 1, 2014)

Few of my fav ensiferum tracks apart from what you said are: Battle Song, Into the Battle, Wanderer, The treacherous gods, Windrider, etc etc, long list

I have listened to couple of wintersun tracks, will try them properly one day.


----------



## setanjan123 (Feb 1, 2014)

@nims those tracks you listed i like them too. The thing is that almst all the songs r gr8 so long list heh! A little help. Want a viking metal band sounding similar 2 ensiferum ie that gr8 blend of melody and heavyness/brutalness bt with a little more meaningful lyrics than "yeah we are vikings. We drink whiskey and go to battle etc lol". Any suggestions?p.s listened to that cult of fire track u posted. Pretty good sounding stuff considering its my 1st black metal song. Cnt undrstnd what they are sayin tho. Any black metal veterans here. A little help for a bloke who cant  enjoy raw death metal(melodeath is ok as in CoB). Im thinking abt melodic black metal. Btw i dnt like symphonic metal that much.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 2, 2014)

^ Viking and Folk metal bands sing about the same stuffs like war, gods, etc. You may try Amon Amarth (Death metal with viking/norse influence, heavier than ensiferum but they produce really amazing stuff), Eluveitie (More folk-ish than ensiferum, with use of weird instruments but good music nonetheless. few of their songs are in Gaulish language but worth listening), Finntroll (Folk metal with blackish influence. all their songs are mostly in swedish), korpiklaani (They are more of a fun folk metal band most of whose songs are about alcohols).

Can't suggest much in black metal. Am trying *Death* in death metal. In melodeath, try Norther and Dark Tranquillity.


----------



## setanjan123 (Feb 2, 2014)

Eluveitie is the band i got into b4 ensiferum. 4 a mmnt i thought i had found the perfect combo of melody and brutality. Bt then i got to knw ensiferum heh. Guess i like the viking style more than celtic. Got a album helvetios. Will give thm a proper listen smday. Finntroll im really interestd in. Heard trollhammeren. Any suggestions. All the other bands ive heard bt never tried. Will try em very soon. Thx for rplyng.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 5, 2014)

I tried to listen a few of the recent videos here (few posts back & on prev. page). I like the music but I can't bring myself to like the vocals.

Here's something by my taste.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 5, 2014)

nims11 said:


> Can't suggest much in black metal. Am trying *Death* in death metal. In melodeath, try Norther and Dark Tranquillity.



What album/tracks you listening to? If possible try listening to The Sound Of Perseverance.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 6, 2014)

Listening to Death Symbolic,much better production tham human and backing guitars are prominant.more chugga riffs.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2014)

I like Symbolic but I like The Sound Of Perseverance more because it sounds more "mature".


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I like Symbolic but I like The Sound Of Perseverance more because it sounds more "mature".



yet to hear perseverence..hmm
by mature did you mean "polished"?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> yet to hear perseverence..hmm
> by mature did you mean "polished"?



Yeah, you can put it that way.

This is my most favourite Thrash metal song as of now.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 11, 2014)

Listened to
Static-x-Machine
Only rhythm guitar
Vocals nothing good about
Common mans metal


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2014)

Wisconsin Death Trip is a much better album though.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah, you can put it that way.
> 
> This is my most favourite Thrash metal song as of now.



They are still around with no original members left i guess


----------



## Desmond (Feb 11, 2014)

Max and Igor left. Sepultura sucks without them. 

Max and Igor now play in Cavalera Conspiracy.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Max and Igor left. Sepultura sucks without them.
> 
> Max and Igor now play in Cavalera Conspiracy.



Mmm..got to check some Soulfly


----------



## nims11 (Feb 12, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I like Symbolic but I like The Sound Of Perseverance more because it sounds more "mature".



True, I too found The Sound Of Perseverance an amazing album and now I am finally hooked to this band!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Mmm..got to check some Soulfly



Soulfly is a pretty good band too. But not as heavy as I would like.



nims11 said:


> True, I too found The Sound Of Perseverance an amazing album and now I am finally hooked to this band!



I love that album. Its one of the few albums that I like listening to completely.

Its weird how I discovered this band. I had a *cough* copy of Counter Strike : Source when I was in college that one of my friends had got via torrents. It was a self-extractor and someone had replaced the default menu music with "To Forgive Is To Suffer". I then got hooked just like that.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 12, 2014)

So...anyone going to see Megadeth in Noida this weekend? I would have but got a family wedding to attend. 
Anyway, saw them back in 2008 and even got James LoMenzo's pick. \m/


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> So...anyone going to see Megadeth in Noida this weekend? I would have but got a family wedding to attend.
> Anyway, saw them back in 2008 and even got James LoMenzo's pick. \m/



If only Noida were a leap away from Pune. 

Glad that you got something.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If only Noida were a leap away from Pune.
> 
> Glad that you got something.



you in Pune??


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah. For about 2 years and 5 months since I got a job here.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 13, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah. For about 2 years and 5 months since I got a job here.



Oh nice.. 

Im in pune too.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2014)

Cool. Where do the metalheads hang out here?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 13, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Cool. Where do the metalheads hang out here?



No idea. Hard Rock Café??

Never been there btw..


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2014)

I heard that they play remixes and stuff these days. Never been there so cannot tell.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 13, 2014)

Damn...


----------



## nims11 (Feb 14, 2014)

unarguably among the best metal instrumentals? Can't get my ears off this one


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2014)

nims11 said:


> unarguably among the best metal instrumentals? Can't get my ears off this one



Then you will like this as well.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2014)

The Wolf Of Wall Street vs Meshuggah


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The Wolf Of Wall Street vs Meshuggah


I wish the video was longer than 15 seconds  ,,btw never really listened to meshuggah.any albums to start with?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 18, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> I wish the video was longer than 15 seconds  ,,btw never really listened to meshuggah.any albums to start with?



Obzen.

Listen to this :

Bleed from Obzen

[YOUTUBE]qc98u-eGzlc[/YOUTUBE]

Also this :

Demiurge from the album Koloss.

[YOUTUBE]KuT7CGnVPIk[/YOUTUBE]

The song in the Wolf Of Wall Street video is this :

[YOUTUBE]rkrjE4QRsys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Desmond (Feb 23, 2014)

Nanducob said:


>



George is f***ing god. However, you should also check out Francesco Paoli of Fleshgod Apocalypse, he does not have a studio video of himself, but see his drumsticks move...


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 23, 2014)

nice,though a better recording


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2014)

Been listening to The Down Troddence. A band from Bangalore. The lyrics in this song are in Sanskrit.



Also listen to this :


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 26, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Been listening to The Down Troddence. A band from Bangalore. The lyrics in this song are in Sanskrit.



They are from Kerala and i have seen them live once.they are good.
Now with a more of a deathcore kind of riffs


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> They are from Kerala and i have seen them live once.they are good.
> Now with a more of a deathcore kind of riffs



My bad. I read Bangalore on their FB page and I thought so. Even I thought they are Deathcore.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 27, 2014)

*fbcdn-photos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1779244_670141853035694_591807255_n.png


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 27, 2014)

Lol!!


----------



## Desmond (Mar 6, 2014)

and its animated version :


----------



## nims11 (Mar 10, 2014)

^^ haha good one  TFS
------
wow, need to try out the new Iced Earth Album!


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 22, 2014)

how metal is she?


Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/q71/s720x720/1896734_10151983373087197_1813343815_n.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Mar 22, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> how metal is she?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Getting real tired of your ****  [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION]


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 22, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Getting real tired of your ****  [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION]



thought you might like it


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 22, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> thought you might like it



NO. 

This is metal. Not pussy cat Katrina thread. :/


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 23, 2014)

not completely metal but has metal in it
its a vocals covered in different music styles like metallica,pantera etc...too bad that its originally a pop song:/


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 24, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> how mental is she?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Fixed


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 28, 2014)

The famous metal.meme character*fbcdn-photos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-0/1970723_389679867840937_641920410_n.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Mar 28, 2014)

Haha, that one is classic. But do you know what SOD really is?


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 28, 2014)

I like listening to a few metal bands like In Flames, Dark Tranquility, Insomnium, Disarmonia Mundi, Soilwork and Amon Amarth. I believe these bands belong to the genre "Melodic death metal".

Not sure whether this qualifies me as a metal head or not  , and I dont really like metallica(I hear they are a rage amongst metal heads).

My favourite metal song, In Flames : Drenched In Fear.

Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## Desmond (Mar 29, 2014)

If you like metal, you are a metalhead.

If you don't like Metallica, you are probably listening to the wrong songs. Listen to the first 4 albums and you will love them.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 29, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> I like listening to a few metal bands like In Flames, Dark Tranquility, Insomnium, Disarmonia Mundi, Soilwork and Amon Amarth. I believe these bands belong to the genre "Melodic death metal".
> 
> Not sure whether this qualifies me as a metal head or not  , and I dont really like metallica(I hear they are a rage amongst metal heads).
> 
> ...



Try: Norther, Children of Bodom


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 29, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Haha, that one is classic. But do you know what SOD really is?



Yes stormtroopers of death


----------



## bikramjitkar (Mar 29, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> I like listening to a few metal bands like In Flames, Dark Tranquility, Insomnium, Disarmonia Mundi, Soilwork and Amon Amarth. I believe these bands belong to the genre "Melodic death metal".
> 
> Not sure whether this qualifies me as a metal head or not  , and I dont really like metallica(I hear they are a rage amongst metal heads).
> 
> ...



Well, let's put it this way- you may like tinkering with PCs but you will never be an engineer if you haven't even passed high school!


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 29, 2014)

I heard this thing in some fb groups that some of us as just 'metalfans'-those who listen to metal occationally.whereas 'Metalhead' is the ultimate one -who dress up like a metalhead,go to shows,support the local scene etc.


----------



## snap (Mar 29, 2014)

just appreciate the music no need to assign tags to them


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 29, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> Well, let's put it this way- you may like tinkering with PCs but you will never be an engineer if you haven't even passed high school!


Metallica is the most generic metal band often blamed for being 'sellouts' .It is easy to get in to it for a begginer,dont know why he has problem getting in to it

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> just appreciate the music no need to assign tags to them


No genre has more tags than metal.look at those diverse genres


----------



## Desmond (Mar 29, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Yes stormtroopers of death



Yeah. Not everyone knows.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 29, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> Well, let's put it this way- you may like tinkering with PCs but you will never be an engineer if you haven't even passed high school!



Since I actually am an IT Engineer I found this offensive, but I do get your point.

Actually my tastes in music are quite wide, ranging from mozart/bach and rafi/manna dey to these metal bands I mentioned.

I guess because of my proclivity towards classical music I like "melodic" death metal and not metallica.

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> Metallica is the most generic metal band often blamed for being 'sellouts' .It is easy to get in to it for a begginer,dont know why he has problem getting in to it
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I dont like the way the guitar is played in metallica, I tried listening to a few songs like "Enter Sandman", but none of them gave that kick that I get from bands like In Flames and Insomnium.

I thought music is a matter of personal preference
and not everybody is inclined to like everything.

I am pretty sure that there must be a few metalheads who prefer a few specific bands over all others.


I may be wrong about this but isn't finland the "cradle of metal" and aren't finnish bands supposed to be pros ?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 29, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Actually my tastes in music are quite wide, ranging from mozart/bach and rafi/manna dey to these metal bands I mentioned.
> 
> I guess because of my proclivity towards classical music I like "melodic" death metal and not metallica.
> 
> ...



Metallica is everyones favourite(except for hardcore Megadeth and Mustaine followers)
Anyways some bands you like ,some not.
I cant dig  melodic/symphonic death metal stuff or most the finnish/swedish bands except Opeth.

- - - Updated - - -



AbhMkh said:


> I may be wrong about this but isn't finland the "cradle of metal" and aren't finnish bands supposed to be pros ?



If you explore the roots of heavy metal/rock its noticeable that UK spawned most of the early prominent rock bands such as The Beatles,The Rolling Stones,Led Zeppelin,The Who etc while U.S had Hendrix though its an irony that he got his career lift in the U.K.
You mentioned pros-If you look up music from other countries like Sweden or Finland they also had a period of prominence of Rock and Metal in the 60s and 80s like in the U.S/U.K.So why these bands are not popular? because they were not brought in to the spotlight,i believe.
So there are no pros for a genre,its a matter of who gets in to the limelight.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Mar 29, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Since I actually am an IT Engineer I found this offensive, but I do get your point.
> 
> Actually my tastes in music are quite wide, ranging from mozart/bach and rafi/manna dey to these metal bands I mentioned.
> 
> ...



Lighten up man, I'm an engineer too and it was just a joke. 

Secondly, Enter Sandman is from Metallica's most commercially successful era and is straight up heavy metal. They were one of the pioneers in combining classical music influences with metal. Listen to songs like "The Call of Ktulu", "Orion" or the middle section of "Master of Puppets". Also check out their "S&M" album.

Also, Finland is the cradle of nothing (except mobile phones that refuse to die). The "Melodic death" sub-genre originated from Sweden with bands like At The Gates and Dark Tranquillity. Metal originated from the UK (Black Sabbath/Judas Priest/Iron Maiden) and went big from the US (The big 4 of thrash).


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 29, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> Lighten up man, I'm an engineer too and it was just a joke.
> 
> Secondly, Enter Sandman is from Metallica's most commercially successful era and is straight up heavy metal. They were one of the pioneers in combining classical music influences with metal. Listen to songs like "The Call of Ktulu", "Orion" or the middle section of "Master of Puppets". Also check out their "S&M" album.
> 
> Also, Finland is the cradle of nothing (except mobile phones that refuse to die). The "Melodic death" sub-genre originated from Sweden with bands like At The Gates and Dark Tranquillity. Metal originated from the UK (Black Sabbath/Judas Priest/Iron Maiden) and went big from the US (The big 4 of thrash).



Well I will give metallica another shot and as I said I can be wrong about Finland.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 30, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Since I actually am an IT Engineer I found this offensive, but I do get your point.



You kidding right? 



AbhMkh said:


> Actually my tastes in music are quite wide, ranging from mozart/bach and rafi/manna dey to these metal bands I mentioned.
> 
> I guess because of my proclivity towards classical music I like "melodic" death metal and not metallica.



Metallica also has melodic songs. Listen to Welcome Home (Sanitarium), One, Fade To Black, For Whom The Bell Tolls, The Call Of Ktulu (Instrumental), Orion (Instrumental), etc.

Perhaps you have not heard enough Metallica. No compulsion if you don't want to check them out, but I haven't seen anyone who does not like Metallica. People dislike them for being sellouts but everyone agrees that their first 4 albums are very good.

On a side note, the whole Death Metal scene is derived from the Thrash Metal scene and Metallica wrote the first Thrash Metal song "Hit The Lights". Therefore, if there were no Metallica, there would not be Thrash Metal, no Death Metal and consequently no Melodic Death Metal, Deathcore or Grindcore. Besides many of the modern day bands cite Metallica as an influence.

Even if you don't like them, always remember that they are a formidable force in metal and a very essential band.

Further reading : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metallica#Legacy_and_influence



AbhMkh said:


> I dont like the way the guitar is played in metallica, I tried listening to a few songs like "Enter Sandman", but none of them gave that kick that I get from bands like In Flames and Insomnium.



What if I told you that the the techniques used by Metallica and other bands like In Flames are all similar? What exactly don't you like about their guitar technique? Tremolo picking or the key that they use? If its the key, all of their songs except The Unforgiven is in the key of E minor, the same key is used by In Flames and many of the scandinavian bands except perhaps Meshuggah, Vildhjarta and Enslaved, etc. That does not make their songs much different.



AbhMkh said:


> I thought music is a matter of personal preference
> and not everybody is inclined to like everything.
> 
> I am pretty sure that there must be a few metalheads who prefer a few specific bands over all others.



Metal is like a vast and deep ocean, if you get out of your comfort zone and explore, you will find amazing bands with distinct styles and sounds. That's how I found most of my favourite bands. Yes, music is a matter of personal preference and no one is forcing you to like everything, but nothing beats the satisfaction of finding a band that you like on your own without the TV, radio, your friends or parents to tell you what to listen to. That music would truly be personal and something that is yours and yours alone. Like a drug that is personalised for you alone that gives the ultimate kick.



AbhMkh said:


> I may be wrong about this but isn't finland the "cradle of metal" and aren't finnish bands supposed to be pros ?



Nope. There are a lot of good bands from the scandinavian countries, but the cradle of metal it is not. Metal would not exist if Black Sabbath hadn't recorded their eponymous debut album. Since then everyone and every culture that was exposed to metal assimilated it into their own cultures and made it their own. This is why metal has a mind boggling number of sub genres. This is also why the scandinavian countries have a distinct variety of metal of their own. Birmigham, England is the birthplace of metal, but as it were, there is no "Cradle Of Metal" anywhere in the world.

Also, what if I told you that all bands are pros.

Source : 10+ years of experience listening to metal.


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Guys check out this awesome song called Shaat Din by bangladeshi metal band Aurthohin. Its lyrics are in bengali so it helps if u are bengali ull be able to connect with the song more. The song is a 28 minute prog metal masterpiece about the last seven days of a inmate who has been sentenced to death. Even if u arent bengali it doesnt matter since the song has some great riffs and some very beautiful acoustic/symphonic verses. So yeah check it out! \m/


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Guys check out this awesome song called Shaat Din by bangladeshi metal band Aurthohin. Its lyrics are in bengali so it helps if u are bengali ull be able to connect with the song more. The song is a 28 minute prog metal masterpiece about the last seven days of a inmate who has been sentenced to death. Even if u arent bengali it doesnt matter since the song has some great riffs and some very beautiful acoustic/symphonic verses. So yeah check it out! \m/



Post link please.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2014)

Some classic Judas Priest.


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Here you go. Hope u like it.   *m.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&rl=yes&v=dfgqtJ4j_qE&client=mv-google&gl=IN&hl=en-GB&guid=


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 6, 2014)

*fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/q72/s720x720/15175_611935002216439_4783921283155359310_n.jpg

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Desmond (Apr 7, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Here you go. Hope u like it.   *m.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&rl=yes&v=dfgqtJ4j_qE&client=mv-google&gl=IN&hl=en-GB&guid=



Pretty dope song.

You should try listening to this. This song is completely in Sanskrit.



- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> *fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/q72/s720x720/15175_611935002216439_4783921283155359310_n.jpg



Actually is dyslexia.


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 7, 2014)

[MENTION=156672]Desmond[/MENTION] i dont see the link. Maybe becoz im on mobile. Just post the name ill find it. And what do u mean by dope? Im not very good with internet slang sorry. The dictionary has two meanings:- stupid and excellent lol. Which one did u mean ?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 7, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> [MENTION=156672]Desmond[/MENTION] i dont see the link. Maybe becoz im on mobile. Just post the name ill find it. And what do u mean by dope? Im not very good with internet slang sorry. The dictionary has two meanings:- stupid and excellent lol. Which one did u mean ?



The Down Troddence - Shiva.

The Down Troddence is a folk/groove metal band from Cochin.

- - - Updated - - -

I meant excellent, I don't remember seeing dope being used for anything bad.


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 7, 2014)

Actually dope used in context of a person would mean stupid. Anyways will try out that song. Btw a little help here. M looking for a band that uses symphonic elements with vicious death/black metal. Something along the lines of the fear of the dark cover by cradle of filth. Dont like entire orchestras being used ala nightwish. Epic music with deep lyrics would be gr8. Any leads?


----------



## setanjan123 (May 8, 2014)

Hey WTH!. Why is dis thread stagnant for almost a month? Did u headbangers run out of things to say. Well ill say somethng then. Found a decent folk metal band named Crimfall.


----------



## anirbandd (May 8, 2014)

good for you. enjoy.


----------



## setanjan123 (May 8, 2014)

Crimfall Wildfire Season:- m.youtube.com/watch?v=WXeK3M7O8_0


----------



## Nanducob (May 8, 2014)

Howdy!

I usually like to meet rock/metal lovers in real life.
I will post some recent experience regarding my quest to find people with my same music taste.

The first one happened in my gym.I was a newbie,there.I keep noticing a guy coz he was wearing band tees most of the days,first day he wore a Metallica shirt,second a Chemical romance shirt and on the final day a Pink floyd shirt.I thought he was a Metalhead/rock music lover.I was curious i thought he was in to rock/metal.
I went to him:

me:Hi do you listen to rock?
he:*confused*
me:you into rock?
he:*wtf*
me:Rock Music! do you listen to it?
he:*laughing like a douchebag* what?
me:*pointing at tees* Pink Floyd?
he:Oh yes ! I listen to it
me: k.

He then starts blabbering  about how stupid the term 'rock' was.I am guessing its the first time he has been hearing the term rock with a music form.

The second experience happens yesterday,in my new workplace.

*Me fooling around with my cellphone**A guy comes to me,and sits besides me*
He:what you doing?
Me:nothng,just browsing
He:you have any songs in it,send it to me?
Meh most of my songs are in mp3 player,maybe i have 4-5 songs in phone
He:Send it to me ASAP
Me:but they are english songs.Do you like english songs?
He: OH! yes
Me:
Me:What do you listen?
He:I listen mostly bands
Me
Me:which bands?
He:Lately I listening to mostly Pitbull
Me:*I was like



Spoiler



*files-cdn.formspring.me/photos/20120601/n4fc85b5a01142.jpg


Me:THATS GREAT ! YOU ARE GONNA LIKE MY SONGS !!


----------



## setanjan123 (May 8, 2014)

^ROFL. Something similar happened 2 me a year ago. I was in tution and there was this guy there. I dnt remember how the conversation started bt i remember:- me-i mostly listen to english songs. He: What kind?(smthng similar). Me:-mostly metal. He:- Oh do you mean like enrique? Me-[facepalm]. Lol

- - - Updated - - -

This also happened in the same tution. My sir had bought a new dvd playr nd speakers. The sound quality was good. The conversation:-me-the music i listen 2 will blast our ears off if playd in dis speaker lol. Sir- why what do u listen to? Me- metal . He- hey isnt metal satanic? One of my friends keeps listening to that. Me- No sir only black metal is satanic(i know nt all bm is satanic bt i didnt say that). He- oh yes black metal that is what my frnd keeps listening.            I was actually surprised he had heard the term bm.


----------



## Nanducob (May 8, 2014)

Lol For the common people english songs=akon,50 cent,justin beiber,enrique etc


----------



## nims11 (May 8, 2014)

It is common and I have learned to deal with it. I live in a hostel, so there are lots of *muzzik fans* with big speakers, playing stuff like katy perry, enrique, honey singh, pitbull, music videos with hot girls, etc. Keep your **** to yourself please . It would be a nightmare to handle me if I got myself huge speakers, so instead I decide to keep my music to myself with quality earphones. Also, It shocks me to see that their music collection is just a directory containing unsorted music videos.


----------



## Superayush (May 8, 2014)

System of a down and avenged sevenfold :,)


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2014)

If I had huge speakers and they want a music war.

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3a/Sunn_O%29%29%29_%28Logo%29.png

You will lose b****es.


----------



## Nanducob (May 8, 2014)

In my gym people workout listening songs like barbie girl lol,how can you lift weights hearing this ****


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> In my gym people workout listening songs like barbie girl lol,how can you lift weights hearing this ****



I have been thinking of joining a gym. I hear that the owner plays Rammstein there.


----------



## Nanducob (May 9, 2014)

^^Nice..
Metal songs are the best when it comes to work out.gives that aggression and adrenaline


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 9, 2014)

This might be too mainstream/not to heavy for you guys.


----------



## nims11 (May 9, 2014)

Finished watching Metal Evolution. Worth a watch if you interested on trivias and want to get a better understanding on evolution and history. Too bad there couldn't be an episode on Extreme/Death/Black Metal.

- - - Updated - - -

A little late now, but you guys heard the Redeemer of Soul Title song by Judas Priest? I liked it, waiting for the album release


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I usually like to meet rock/metal lovers in real life.
> I will post some recent experience regarding my quest to find people with my same music taste.
> ...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 9, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> He:Lately I listening to mostly Pitbull
> Me:THATS GREAT ! YOU ARE GONNA LIKE MY SONGS !!



In all probability, he will not like your songs.

What kind of music do you metalheads hate the most ? 
Let me put it this way - If you were forced to hear all kinds of boring music , which would be the last genre.


----------



## Nanducob (May 9, 2014)

Definitely POP music


----------



## Desmond (May 9, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> In all probability, he will not like your songs.
> 
> What kind of music do you metalheads hate the most ?
> Let me put it this way - If you were forced to hear all kinds of boring music , which would be the last genre.



Its not about hate. Just that I don't prefer some music. Mostly because of lack of rush.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 11, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Definitely POP music


Thanks



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Its not about hate. Just that I don't prefer some music. Mostly because of lack of rush.


Fair Enough.

For me, its Dance Party Music - something like   "The Black Eyed Peas - I Gotta Feeling"  actually gives me a headache,    I'd easily take pop over it anytime.


On Topic

Any of you guys listen to "Story of the Year" ?
I love this song.  Its fun to play it on the guitar too.


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2014)

Haven't heard of these guys before, but Story Of The Year does not sound like metal. More like Hardcore or something, almost like Sum-41.

- - - Updated - - -

I saw this show live. My first big concert ever.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 15, 2014)

nims11 said:


> A little late now, but you guys heard the Redeemer of Soul Title song by Judas Priest? I liked it, waiting for the album release



Sounds nice. Clean vocals



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Haven't heard of these guys before, but Story Of The Year does not sound like metal. More like Hardcore or something, almost like Sum-41.


Yeah, Not metal.  Have not heard Sum-41 before. I'll give them a try.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I saw this show live. My first big concert ever.



How was the concert experience ??   I've never been to a concert yet.


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> How was the concert experience ??   I've never been to a concert yet.



Got free booze at the end of the show. Nuff said.


----------



## Nanducob (May 15, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Got free booze at the end of the show. Nuff said.



but you dont drink?


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2014)

I just had one peg of vodka that day because...it's free and I saw Lamb Of God live for the first time, so celebration. 

- - - Updated - - -

Here's more details in case anyone wants : *desmond-savio.blogspot.jp/2012/06/my-first-major-metal-concert-lamb-of.html

I posted it in two parts.

- - - Updated - - -



nims11 said:


> Finished watching Metal Evolution. Worth a watch if you interested on trivias and want to get a better understanding on evolution and history. Too bad there couldn't be an episode on Extreme/Death/Black Metal.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> A little late now, but you guys heard the Redeemer of Soul Title song by Judas Priest? I liked it, waiting for the album release



Sam Dunn started a crowdfunding for the Extreme Metal episode. It is under production.


----------



## nims11 (May 16, 2014)

[MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION] I heard about crowdfunding about it, didn't know it was under production.

*www.pledgemusic.com/projects/skyharbor


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 17, 2014)

If any one likes Evanescence music , they have quite some stuff before Fallen here.

*evanescencereference.info/music/

Actually I'm liking that music even more than Fallen (IMO their best album) and  newer songs.


----------



## Nanducob (May 17, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2014)

nims11 said:


> [MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION] I heard about crowdfunding about it, didn't know it was under production.
> 
> *www.pledgemusic.com/projects/skyharbor



Wow...17 pounds. I think I would wait for it to come on Flipkart instead.

- - - Updated - - -



Gen.Libeb said:


> If any one likes Evanescence music , they have quite some stuff before Fallen here.
> 
> *evanescencereference.info/music/
> 
> Actually I'm liking that music even more than Fallen (IMO their best album) and  newer songs.



Fallen sells for $250? WTF.


----------



## nims11 (May 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Fallen sells for $250? WTF.



I think that was about their older than Fallen stuff, Demos and EPs.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Fallen sells for $250? WTF.



I think that was about their older than Fallen stuff, Demos and EPs.


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2014)

Still, I don't believe that Evanescence is metal, they are more like Goth Rock, but still not very Goth.

If you want good Goth Metal, listen to Type O Negative or Tristania.





Tristania's ex-vocalist on this song is a classically trained soprano.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 19, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Still, I don't believe that Evanescence is metal, they are more like Goth Rock, but still not very Goth.
> 
> If you want good Goth Metal, listen to Type O Negative or Tristania.



Did anyone said Evanescene are metal., I'm sure i never did. 
btw that Judas priest song "Redeemer of soul" doesn't sound metal either. I haven't heard of their other stuff so don't know their roots.

Both those song sound interesting.


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2014)

Well, I generalized since this is a metal sub. Metal bands are known to make some less than metal songs too, but then again, the bands are still called Metal bands. Evanescence is not.

They are a good band, but not really metal.

PS : The Encyclopaedia Metallum does not have an entry of them either.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 19, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, I generalized since this is a metal sub. Metal bands are known to make some less than metal songs too, but then again, the bands are still called Metal bands. Evanescence is not.
> 
> They are a good band, but not really metal.
> 
> PS : The Encyclopaedia Metallum does not have an entry of them either.



They are a Rock band.

Anyways this is what the first post (original poster) says & Evanescence fits into that.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Well, Seeing my name, you can guess that I am a huge metalhead. So I decided to start a thread for fans of Rock/Hard Rock/Metal music.



If this thread has in between turned into Metal only & the mods don't want me posting Rock stuff,  I won't.


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2014)

You got me there I guess.


----------



## Nanducob (May 20, 2014)

ehehehe that thin line between Metal and Rock

- - - Updated - - -

I've been getting random threats from elitists after I've joined as content creator at this metal page.go through the comments.

*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=52...8840348910607.63924.278834912244484&source=46

- - - Updated - - -

Really surprised to see Kurt Cobain at top.
*www.concerthotels.com/worlds-greatest-vocal-ranges


----------



## Inceptionist (May 21, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> ehehehe that thin line between Metal and Rock
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I rarely bother to categorize the song as Rock songs have many influences.  

And Axl Rose is at top I think. Or I don't know how to read this chart.


----------



## Nanducob (May 21, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> I rarely bother to categorize the song as Rock songs have many influences.
> 
> And Axl Rose is at top I think. Or I don't know how to read this chart.



Its simple,you have see the total length.You can see that Axl can reach many octaves.
Its from low to high.


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2014)

Basically Metal is Rock.


----------



## Nanducob (May 23, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Basically Metal is Rock.


Its the most confusing thing ever.Basically both use same set of instruments,Metal is basically intensified Rock,just my opinion.Though some metal purists dont find it this way.


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2014)

nims11 said:


> Finished watching Metal Evolution. Worth a watch if you interested on trivias and want to get a better understanding on evolution and history. Too bad there couldn't be an episode on Extreme/Death/Black Metal



I just found out that it was released on April 15th 2014 to all those who backed them on Indiegogo. I had contributed as well. 

Will start downloading it tonight.

- - - Updated - - -

Not sure if its available to everyone, but you guys can check this link : *bundles.bittorrent.com/bundles/extrememetal


----------



## Nanducob (May 27, 2014)

A chapter on black metal was imminent. Btw whats the file size?


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2014)

Around 2.3 GB.


----------



## Nanducob (May 27, 2014)

^^post a short review after watching.I have already watched enough Gaahl documentaries (lol) .He is a sick mofo,in one documentaries when the interview er accidently asked if he leads/leader he sat there staring without any movemrnt for 3 minutes.


----------



## Desmond (May 28, 2014)

Not bad, it sums up the history of Extreme Metal pretty well. Begins with First Wave of Black Metal, then Grindcore, Deathmetal and Black Metal. There wasn't anything about the Gothenburg sound and I was looking forward to watching that. Gaahl's does not make another appearance and Sam and Necrobutcher (of Mayhem) patch things up (after their episode in A Headbanger's Journey). There are interviews with Tom Warrior (of Hellhammer, Celtic Frost and Triptykon), Alex Webster (of Cannibal Corpse), Mantas (of Venom), Dani Filth (of Cradle Of Filth), Necrobutcher (of Mayhem), Ihsahn (of Emperor), as well as guys from Carcass, Napalm Death, Dimmu Borgir, Enslaved, etc.

Despite this being a pretty good concise history of extreme metal, I still think it would have been better if there were separate episodes for Black Metal and Death Metal, etc. The whole thing seemed rushed in order to incorporate all the genres together. But then again, there are plenty of documentaries on youtube in case you want to learn about any genre in depth.


----------



## Nanducob (May 28, 2014)

Whats gothemberg sound? Germany?


----------



## Desmond (May 29, 2014)

Swedish.


----------



## Nanducob (May 29, 2014)

Yeah,if so,theyd need each episode for Sweden,Norway,Finland,Switzerland,Australia etc


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2014)

At least of each genre. But then again, they were limited by the funding they got. The response to the funding was not very overwhelming and it took a long time to meet the goal. The first attempt hadn't even reached its goal on time.

- - - Updated - - -

A Slayer cartoon - Criminally Insane.



- - - Updated - - -

Looking back at the history of this thread. So many controversies.

Also looked like there were more active posters here in here around 2007.


----------



## nims11 (May 31, 2014)

Any mumbai people attending this?
Control ALT Delete | Survive This!


----------



## Nanducob (May 31, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Around 2.3 GB.


Did they air it on vh1?


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2014)

VH1 didn't allow them to make it, because its "too extreme". That is why they turned to crowdfunding.

What I am not sure if whether the episode is available to everyone or just to campaign backers.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 9, 2014)

God bless the guy who mentioned Tristania. Awesome!!

- - - Updated - - -



setanjan123 said:


> Guys check out this awesome song called Shaat Din by bangladeshi metal band Aurthohin. Its lyrics are in bengali so it helps if u are bengali ull be able to connect with the song more. The song is a 28 minute prog metal masterpiece about the last seven days of a inmate who has been sentenced to death. Even if u arent bengali it doesnt matter since the song has some great riffs and some very beautiful acoustic/symphonic verses. So yeah check it out! \m/




seriously, this song is just a feeble attempt at trying to be metal. if you think some mindless bass guitar and bad drums and growling makes metal, then you need to listen to more music bro. 

15mins of pure bad metal, and this song just gave me a headache. 

no offence to you.

AFAIK, metal is non-existant in bangla.

- - - Updated - - -



Spoiler



i am a bengali metalhead.



- - - Updated - - -

and being a bengali [understanding bengali] helps in no way in that song. 

the lyrics are so damn bad, its better to not understand it. some guys took up their guitars and drums, got inspired by the metal scene and thought "hey lets all growl and do whatevr we want with our instruments and make a long long song, coz you know metal songs are long..." 

i got more pissed off by the lyrics than by the bad music.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2014)

I think it was me : *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/75091-all-metalheads-here-post2112597.html#post2112597

I love the album Widows Weeds. However, the original backing vocalist (Vibeke Stene) has left the band and has been replaced by someone who, IMHO, is not as good as her. That's why I don't listen to their newer stuff much.

Can you give me the link to that Bangladeshi band? Let me hear for myself.

- - - Updated - - -

Lamb Of God dedicated this song to Mahatma Gandhi during their Bangalore gig, calling him the first Indian punk rocker.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 9, 2014)

btw, i pmed you the link


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> btw, i pmed you the link



I am at work so I cannot download it. Will download it when I get home.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 11, 2014)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] When i posted this song i knew not everybody would like it. But the song is actually quite decent if you consider the crap churned out by the likes of Fossils, Cactus and the lot. The song aint metal,it aint even really progressive and its boring at times but its a good rock song by my standards . Cheers!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 12, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] When i posted this song i knew not everybody would like it. But the song is actually quite decent if you consider the crap churned out by the likes of Fossils, Cactus and the lot. The song aint metal,it aint even really progressive and its boring at times but its a good rock song by my standards . Cheers!



You do realise that i was talking about the band and not you??

Iirc, you said that song was metal. 


And Now that you bring up fossils, i have to say that they are really good in what they do, that being rock. Never liked cactus though... 

Btw, do you know Mohiner Ghoraguli??


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 12, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Guys check out this awesome song called Shaat Din by bangladeshi metal band Aurthohin. Its lyrics are in bengali so it helps if u are bengali ull be able to connect with the song more. The song is a 28 minute prog metal masterpiece about the last seven days of a inmate who has been sentenced to death. Even if u arent bengali it doesnt matter since the song has some great riffs and some very beautiful acoustic/symphonic verses. So yeah check it out! \m/



Aaaand you termed this as a masterpiece. 

Just saying.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah ive heard mohiner ghoraghuli. A few songs, no more. A gr8 band considering how old they are. And yes i do think the song is a masterpiece. Maybe your standards are different than mine. I really liked the song. Its quite good by bangla rock/metal standards. You dont think so then thats your opinion. Everyone has different tastes anyway. Btw whats ur fav metal genre. Mine is viking/folk metal.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2014)

Most of the people I meet or know like Viking/Power/Folk metal more.

I used to like Children Of Bodom once upon a time. Then I discovered Opeth and now I am big into Progressive Metal.

You can see my last.fm tag cloud :

*lastfm.dontdrinkandroot.net/tools/user/tagcloud/Des27/overall/upper_thumb.png


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 12, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] When i posted this song i knew not everybody would like it. But the song is actually quite decent if you consider the crap churned out by the likes of Fossils, Cactus and the lot. *The song aint metal,it aint even really progressive and its boring at times but its a good rock song *by my standards . Cheers!





setanjan123 said:


> Yeah ive heard mohiner ghoraghuli. A few songs, no more. A gr8 band considering how old they are. And yes i do think the song is a masterpiece. Maybe your standards are different than mine. I really liked the song. Its quite good by *bangla rock/metal *standards. You dont think so then thats your opinion. Everyone has different tastes anyway. Btw whats ur fav metal genre. Mine is viking/folk metal.



^just saying.. 

anyway, i dont have anyone fav metal genre. i like everything metal.. but yeah, there are a few bands whose styling i dont like.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 12, 2014)

Xtreme metal everywhere. Just to lighten up the atmosphere a bit, any1 listend 2 lp's new album hunting party. They are sayin its pure rock like hybrid theory. I am a bit skeptical but i am all for an album like hybrid theory after all this electro rock crap theyve been making. LP fans go to serious xtremes. An old frnd of mine blocked me on fb just becoz i said LP suxx. Lol


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2014)

Just listened to some of the songs from the new LP album. Not at all like Hybrid Theory and not very good at any measure. The first track "Keys To The Kingdom" sounds a lot like a Helmet song but nothing spectacular about it. Guilty All The Same sounds somewhat like Breaking The Habit from the album Meteora, still nothing spectacular.

I don't think this album will be very good.

- - - Updated - - -

I stopped listening to them after Reanimation when they partnered with JayZ.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 12, 2014)

Aww damn. Looks like we never gonna get another hybrid theory. What with shinoda speaking out against mainstream rock, i think he is a bit of a hypocrite.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 12, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Aww damn. Looks like we never gonna get another hybrid theory. What with shinoda speaking out against mainstream rock, i think he is a bit of a hypocrite.


You got a link for that?


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 12, 2014)

[MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION] Well its in the wikipedia page of The album itself. Just listened to guilty all the same. Really awful. Pointlessly heavy and the rapping was unnecessary. When heard the riff in the beginning i thought the song would be gr8 but nah!


----------



## nims11 (Jun 12, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Most of the people I meet or know like Viking/Power/Folk metal more.
> I used to like Children Of Bodom once upon a time. Then I discovered Opeth and now I am big into Progressive Metal.
> [/IMG]



Viking/Power/Folk Metal are nice for starters and I too loved them (ok still love them, but not the most). Once I discovered Prog and some real Death Metal, my interests are inclining towards them. The sheer surge I feel when listening to some quality Prog/Death songs is something I didn't before.

PS: Into Mastodon nowadays. The riffs way to powerful not to increase your heart rate.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 12, 2014)

Prog is a bit hard to get into i guess. Most of the bands focus too much on technical complexity. Slowly gettin into opeth n dream theater. Death metal is gr8 for headbanging bt i like melo death more


----------



## nims11 (Jun 12, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Prog is a bit hard to get into i guess. Most of the bands focus too much on technical complexity. Slowly gettin into opeth n dream theater. Death metal is gr8 for headbanging bt i like melo death more



I started off the *growling vocal* genre with melo-death. Am still a mad listener of Norther (Do try if you haven't!), Amon Amarth. Tried insomnium couple of months ago but despite being catchy and nice, it somehow didn't stick much to me.

Give Dream Theatre some time, they are amazing and vocals are bit on the lighter side, but they produce some *epic* stuff. Try Octavarium, Change of Seasons, Count of Tuscany, Pull me under,

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2014)

Skyharbor's new single is finally out? Cool!

Listening to it now.

- - - Updated - - -

Edit : Oh man! That song gave me goosebumps.

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=43644]nims11[/MENTION]

I suggested you some songs on Last.fm. Check them out.

- - - Updated - - -



setanjan123 said:


> Prog is a bit hard to get into i guess. Most of the bands focus too much on technical complexity. Slowly gettin into opeth n dream theater. Death metal is gr8 for headbanging bt i like melo death more



Prog ain't so hard. Listen to The Czar by Mastodon or the stuff that [MENTION=43644]nims11[/MENTION] suggested.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 12, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Just listened to some of the songs from the new LP album. Not at all like Hybrid Theory and not very good at any measure. The first track "Keys To The Kingdom" sounds a lot like a Helmet song but nothing spectacular about it. Guilty All The Same sounds somewhat like Breaking The Habit from the album Meteora, still nothing spectacular.
> 
> I don't think this album will be very good.



Breaking The Habit is a 100X better than that new song.
This album is atleast sounding quite better than "A thousand suns" and "Living Things"


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2014)

nims11 said:


> I started off the *growling vocal* genre with melo-death. Am still a mad listener of Norther (Do try if you haven't!), Amon Amarth. Tried insomnium couple of months ago but despite being catchy and nice, it somehow didn't stick much to me.
> 
> Give Dream Theatre some time, they are amazing and vocals are bit on the lighter side, but they produce some *epic* stuff. Try Octavarium, Change of Seasons, Count of Tuscany, Pull me under,
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



+100

Dream theatre is awesome. Real deep songs. I feel lost in their music. 

And the soundstage.. One of the best i have heard.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Skyharbor's new single is finally out? Cool!
> 
> Listening to it now.
> 
> ...



Send me the links too, man.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Skyharbor's new single is finally out? Cool!
> 
> Listening to it now.
> 
> ...



Name of song??


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2014)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]

Create an account on last.fm and add me. I keep suggesting songs to people

My profile is : Des27â€™s Music Profile â€“ Users at Last.fm

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION],

Why are you not on last.fm yet?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]
> 
> Create an account on last.fm and add me. I keep suggesting songs to people
> 
> ...


all right.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 13, 2014)

[MENTION=156672]Desmond[/MENTION] : I use mp3 player to listen to songs and sometimes online radio.still don't get the idea of scribbling/last FM ,I tried installing but it didn't work


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2014)

Which phone do you have? If its an Android phone, you can use Simple Last.fm Scrobbler.

It will keep track of the songs that you are listening the update your profile. This way you can keep track of what you or your friends are listening to.

You can also set up scrobbling on your PC by downloading the Last.fm app.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah android... I have a doubt..Suppose  I install the scrobbler .Then does it post the songs I play from internet radio? Or does it have to be from the songs I store in my phone which I play in phone music player?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2014)

Depends on the service. Spotify and Grooveshark support scrobbling.

- - - Updated - - -

Here are some services/apps supported : *www.last.fm/start/scrobbling?backto=/home


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah the new album is better than the previous two! I cant comprehend how people listen to somethn like castle of glass. Guilty all same is nothing like breaking the habit. Maybe sm small parts but thats it. Hardcore LP fans make me sick. Seriously they r no better than JB or one direction fans. Most of my friends look at me in surprise when i say castle of glass(or similar song) sucks.

- - - Updated - - -

Yeah Dream Theater are gr8. My fav is Octavarium


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 18, 2014)

List of most viewed YouTube videos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not a single rock song in the top 30.  Whats wrong with everyone ??
I seen only 7 of these (1, 2, 4, 8 ,11 , 17, 19).  I need to be watching more youtube.

This brings the question, which is the most viewed Rock/Metal song on youtube.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2014)

Seriously I don't care about the views. Besides this should come as no surprise.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah..
Its ordinary people's music/mainstream vs heavymetal.
where there are very less metalheads compared to the others.
.
Take a look at this audiophile track site and see the top 50.
Top Best Sellers | HDtracks - The World's Greatest-Sounding Music Downloads

Those are the people who love their music.Sadly they dont have a 'strict' Metal archive.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 20, 2014)

Buckethead. This guy is freaking awesome, goes crazy melodic shredding halfway.



Zakk Wylde. This is more heavy.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 20, 2014)

Buckethead is an awesome guitarist. I have one of his albums. I love Zakk Wylde's guitar designs.

- - - Updated - - -

How can you not like Opeth :


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 21, 2014)

great mix of two songs,that  harp player is awesome


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 22, 2014)

Started listening to Demonic Resurrection. Guys pls recommend some good songs. Not whole albums though


----------



## Desmond (Jun 23, 2014)

Apocalyptic Dawn.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 23, 2014)

*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10300867_779019828798010_1986350437197035716_n.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Jun 23, 2014)

Woah. Looks like The Down Troddence is on a roll.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 23, 2014)

Anybody got an updated news on Apocalyptic Dawn(Indian band). How can one buy their songs since i'm in the northeast and there is NO music store(and i dont have a credit card for online purchase)


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 24, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How can you not like Opeth :



That song is long.  
I like the music but I guess those vocals are not for me.

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> great mix of two songs,that  harp player is awesome


Never heard of them before , but I like it.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 24, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> great mix of two songs,that  harp player is awesome



harp??

or mouthorgan??


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> harp??
> 
> or mouthorgan??



or harmonica


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 24, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> harp??
> 
> or mouthorgan??


In many parts of the American South, the harmonica was popularly called mouth harp, French harp or just plain harp, a term now used by blues harmonica players the world over.
.
In india its called mouth organ and 90% of indians buy it to play the sholay tune


----------



## nims11 (Jun 26, 2014)

How you guys listen to your music and how satisfied are you with it? I mean the mode through which the sound reaches your ears . Please be specific. Me, for instance, use stock iPod earphones with everthing (laptop/phone/ipod). Asking as am thinking of buying a good headphones. I don't prefer speakers as I want to leave others in peace and I feel more involved with earphones.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 26, 2014)

nims11 said:


> How you guys listen to your music and how satisfied are you with it? I mean the mode through which the sound reaches your ears . Please be specific. Me, for instance, use stock iPod earphones with everthing (laptop/phone/ipod). Asking as am thinking of buying a good headphones. I don't prefer speakers as I want to leave others in peace and I feel more involved with earphones.



I have  cheap 500 Rs. headphones, A few months ago I had even cheaper ones & I can hear the difference now.
The thing is I was happy with the cheaper ones before, I mean if you no idea of something that is better than what you have, you'll probably be happy with what you have.

But I do prefer to use my speakers when I can (again thy are kind of old & not the best condition now),  The headphones feel like a weight on my head.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2014)

I own a Signature Acoustics C-12. I find it pretty adequate. The mids are good and the bass can get punchy if you set the eq right.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 26, 2014)

nims11 said:


> How you guys listen to your music and how satisfied are you with it? I mean the mode through which the sound reaches your ears . Please be specific. Me, for instance, use stock iPod earphones with everthing (laptop/phone/ipod). Asking as am thinking of buying a good headphones. I don't prefer speakers as I want to leave others in peace and I feel more involved with earphones.



I use absolute good quality source (FLAC/WAV) and play it on my Rockbox'ed Sansa Clip. While im away from home (Kolkata) I use my Signature Acoustics C12 and SM ES18 (recently bought). I also play my FLAC/WAV collection from my laptop using solely Foobar w/ WASAPI. 

While Im at home, I love to listen on our Sonodyne system. 

I am very, VEry satisfied with my setup at the moment.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2014)

Nanducob banned again I guess.


----------



## snap (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Desmond (Jul 17, 2014)

Reminds me that minimum age for consuming alcohol will be raised to 25 come August.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 18, 2014)

There is no such thing as the best Death Album  Suddenly Symbolic hitting me hard.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 18, 2014)

I have been seeing that in your Last.fm profile.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 28, 2014)

Dunno how many of you here are fans of BBC Sherlock, but give this a listen u havent its ****ing awesome :awesome: - m.youtube.com/watch?v=7yr_we6IvyU&fulldescription=1&gl=IN&hl=en-GB&guid=&client=mv-google


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 28, 2014)

Cant follow the link but is it Sherlock meets metal??


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 29, 2014)

@ anirbandd Yeah thats the title. The theme of BBC Sherlock played in metal style. Its pretty good


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 29, 2014)

Does anyone listen to Animals as Leaders?


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep i have started listening to Animals as Leaders. Only 2-3 songs i have listened. They are good


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 29, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> @ anirbandd Yeah thats the title. The theme of BBC Sherlock played in metal style. Its pretty good



yep.. the guy is awesome. have listened to most of his remakes. 



setanjan123 said:


> Yep i have started listening to Animals as Leaders. Only 2-3 songs i have listened. They are good



not judging you in anyway, but isnt it a bit premature to say a band is good after listening to only 2-3 songs?
or are you saying those 2-3 songs are good?


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah the 2-3 songs are good. I said good not excellent. I cant download a whole album so i said the band is good. My opinion may change later. 

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Reminds me that minimum age for consuming alcohol will be raised to 25 come August.



Dang it. Was thinking about trying some Wine


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 29, 2014)

oh well...


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Does anyone listen to Animals as Leaders?



I have been looking to get into them but don't know where to start.

Tosin Abasi is a badass guitarist though.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 29, 2014)

Mick Thomson's awesome guitar cam view during a live performance.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 30, 2014)

Mick Thompson writes some cool riffs.

I love this song.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 21, 2014)

Basick Records - News - SKYHARBOR's sophomore album 'Guiding Lights' to drop Nov 10th 2014


----------



## nims11 (Aug 22, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Basick Records - News - SKYHARBOR's sophomore album 'Guiding Lights' to drop Nov 10th 2014



I guess my "Skyharbor coming india" was false  . Anyway, this is great as well 

- - - Updated - - -

Oh,
Bacardi NH7 Weekender 2014 – Lineup, Tickets | Pune, Bangalore, Kolkata, Delhi. | Metalbase


----------



## Desmond (Aug 22, 2014)

They are coming Pune on 21st Nov I think.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 6, 2014)

Awful silent here...


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 15, 2014)

Did you all go to sleep?  XD


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 15, 2014)

i go to sleep while listening to Metal.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 16, 2014)

Skyharbor's new music video is now out:


----------



## Gollum (Oct 16, 2014)

This is the first time I saw this thread.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 16, 2014)

This thread has been around for a long time.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Skyharbor's new music video is now out:



this is not metal.. or is the band metal??


----------



## Desmond (Oct 17, 2014)

Yeah. Skyharbor is metal. But they also have some softer tunes. Listen to this:


----------



## Desmond (Oct 22, 2014)

This is one band I am digging these days:


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 22, 2014)

Guys check this out. Sheer Awesomeness. One of my favorite classical pieces mixed with one of my favorite Maiden songs.2CELLOS - The Trooper Overture [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 22, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> This is one band I am digging these days:



overly edited video


----------



## Desmond (Oct 22, 2014)

Listen to the song.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 22, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Listen to the song.



i heard it first in 2008- 09 when it came ,then they were mostly unknown to the  'metal scene'


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 24, 2014)

2CELLOS - Highway To Hell feat. Steve Vai [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 27, 2014)

*www.teamrock.com/news/2014-10-10/clutch-fallon-says-piracy-grew-fan-base


----------



## Desmond (Oct 27, 2014)

Of course. People used to share music on tapes long before torrents. That's pretty much how metalheads used to find their music back in the day.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 4, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Of course. People used to share music on tapes long before torrents. That's pretty much how metalheads used to find their music back in the day.



even Trent Reznor(NIN) was a regular at OINK ,which shutdown and became waffles.
*www.techdirt.com/articles/20071031/040022.shtml


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2014)

I love that guy. He supports sharing of music.

This is what he said recently:



> “It’s something I spent a lot of time thinking about. I think that paying for music is a relic of an era gone by — and I’m saying that as somebody who hopes you pay for music. I’ve spent my life trying to make this thing that now everyone thinks should be free. U2, there [was] an incentive to get in front of as many eyes as possible. I can see what was appealing to them about that, and they’re getting paid for it. There’s the argument of, “Did that help further devalue music?” Yes, I think it did.
> 
> When you put your music on, or allow your music to be on, YouTube, which is free, is that [devaluing music]? There’s a whole generation of kids that listen to music on YouTube, and they’ll suffer through that ad if there is one. They’re not going to pay a dollar for that song — why would you? It’s a complex problem.”



Source: NINE INCH NAILS Frontman Thinks "Paying For Music Is A Relic Of An Era Gone By" - Metal Injection

Also, he released his album, The Slip, for free. You can download it from their site.


----------



## snap (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Nanducob (Nov 19, 2014)

wtf


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2014)

Real Bass.

- - - Updated - - -

Going NH7 Weekender to see Skyharbor, The Down Troddence, Bhayanak Maut, Zygnema and FEAR FACTORY.

woooooot!

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> wtf



I top your WTF with this:


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 20, 2014)

^^thats a lot of video game noises for a metal song


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2014)

You want worse?


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 20, 2014)

^^


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2014)

Saw Coshish, Providence,The F16s, Skyharbor, The Down Troddence, Bhayanak Maut, Zygnema and f***ing FEAR FACTORY today at NH7 Weekender. Voice is hoarse, neck, back and shoulders ache, don't know how I am standing after that ****ing gig marathon.

10/10 would go again. \m/


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 23, 2014)

^^
\m/
Fear Factory ~what genre are they playing now?
Pics if you have any


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=oUiOylPbfV0[/YOUTUBE]
there are 6 other tracks too


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> ^^
> \m/
> Fear Factory ~what genre are they playing now?
> Pics if you have any


Industrial metal I guess.

My phone battery died so only those pics that my friend took with his cam. Will post when I get it from him.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> [YOUTUBE]oUiOylPbfV0[/YOUTUBE]
> there are 6 other tracks too



Fixed video link.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 28, 2014)

Some videos from NH7 Weekender that I attended: *www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSBR_f6mYrIfWY7rJO5w4u260NiEUYsd1


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 11, 2014)

Reviving a death metal fan


----------



## snap (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## nims11 (Jan 4, 2015)

Few months back I had trouble deciding whether Symbolic or Sound of Perseverence was my favourite *Death* album. Then I listened to _Spiritual Healing_, blew my mind off and came to a conclusion, there is no best *Death* album!


----------



## Desmond (Jan 4, 2015)

nims11 said:


> Few months back I had trouble deciding whether Symbolic or Sound of Perseverence was my favourite *Death* album. Then I listened to _Spiritual Healing_, blew my mind off and came to a conclusion, there is no best *Death* album!



I don't have the complete Death discography. I only have Scream Bloody Gore, Human, Symbolic and Sound of Perseverance. Only haven't heard Spiritual Healing.


----------



## nims11 (Jan 4, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't have the complete Death discography. I only have Scream Bloody Gore, Human, Symbolic and Sound of Perseverance. Only haven't heard Spiritual Healing.



I think there is also Individual Thought Patterns. Spiritual Healing is ruthless btw.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 4, 2015)

Just got Leprosy and Spiritual Healing. Started listening just now.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 7, 2015)

Percussive cover of Meshuggah - Beneath.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 10, 2015)

^^nice


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 11, 2015)

I like the way this guy plays it so cleanly.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 12, 2015)

^ Those arpeggios. OMFG.

But then Petrucci is god.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Desmond (Feb 19, 2015)

Bruce Dickinson underwent cancer treatment:

Maidenâ€™s Dickinson in cancer battle - Metal Hammer

The band confirms that he is battling cancer.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 19, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Bruce Dickinson underwent cancer treatment:
> 
> Maidenâ€™s Dickinson in cancer battle - Metal Hammer
> 
> The band confirms that he is battling cancer.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 19, 2015)

Doctors say he will get well though.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank god they caught it early. Dio, Iommi, now Bruce....**** cancer!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 20, 2015)

Never expect this to happen to Bruce or all people.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 20, 2015)

Good thing is he's recovering very well. 

Gg Bruce!!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 21, 2015)

In hope of Bruce's speedy recovery


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2015)

If you haven't heard Deftones - Koi No Yokan, do so now.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 26, 2015)

I had 1 year Rolling stone india magazine subscription ,started from August .Till now I got only 1 issue,ie August.On contacting ,the guy said someone will.call me,that was before one week,now not responding to my mails.Also I didn't get free cds.Where can I give complaint ?
The magazine is not up to mark when compared to Rolling stone us or blender ,I bought it for cds


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2015)

I have never had a subscription to Rolling Stone India.

Did you try mailing them?


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 27, 2015)

Yup already sent numerous mails.Will keep trying.
A new initiative ,First indian magazine dedicated to metal.
Metal Wani: Great Metal


----------



## Desmond (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah. I am following their FB page.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 27, 2015)

Its good since it has more metal content than rolling stones india and run by enthusiastic metalheads itself,32 paged hopefully the quality would improve.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 27, 2015)

Who buys magazines and CDs in this day and age?


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 27, 2015)

^^magazine hard copies are good ,especially when you don't have an e-book reader,hard to read in a pc monitor


----------



## nims11 (Mar 7, 2015)

I had always found Opeth something very tough to absorb. But while properly going through the *Still Life* album, it was the first time I was able to absorb and connect with it so well.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 8, 2015)

I have all Opeth albums except Orchid and Pale Communion.

Even it used to find it hard earlier when I found out about them for the first time. However some of the songs stuck in my head and I started digging for more songs.

Have you heard Blackwater Park? It is produced by Steven Wilson of Porcupine Tree.

- - - Updated - - -

What I like about Opeth is that each of their albums are unique, in sound and concept.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 9, 2015)

I have tried the song Blackwater Park, not the album. Got Ghost reveries so will be trying that properly now.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 9, 2015)

Listen to Blackwater Park start to end. 

If you want to try individual songs, listen to Harvest or The Drapery Falls.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 10, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Listen to Blackwater Park start to end.
> 
> If you want to try individual songs, listen to Harvest or The Drapery Falls.



Have tried those long back. They are among my favourites


----------



## Desmond (Mar 10, 2015)

Then if you want a bit more old school Opeth, try Morningrise. It sounds a bit more raw but it has some nice melodic and acoustic interludes. No clean vocals though.

Also try My Arms, Your Hearse.

If you want something softer, try Damnation. It is part of the Deliverance/Damnation double album. Deliverance is heavy while Damnation is more Prog-Rock-ish with clean vocals.

- - - Updated - - -

Check it out: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIfTG7t6gPU


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 13, 2015)

How US interrogators use music as a tool of torture | US news | The Guardian
Playlist

Deicide: **** Your God

Dope: Die MF Die, Take Your Best Shot

Eminem: White America, Kim

Barney & Friends: theme song

Drowning Pool: Bodies

Metallica: Enter Sandman

Meow Mix: commercial jingle

Janeane Garofalo/Ben Stiller: chapter from the Feel This Audiobook

Sesame Street: theme song

David Gray: Babylon

AC/DC: Shoot to Thrill, Hell's Bells

Bee Gees: Stayin' Alive

Tupac: All Eyez On Me

Christina Aguilera: Dirrty

Neil Diamond: America

Rage Against the Machine: unspecified songs

Don McLean: American Pie

Saliva: Click Click Boom

Matchbox Twenty: Cold

(hed)pe: Swan Dive

Prince: Raspberry Beret


----------



## Desmond (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow. Such a torture won't work on me.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 30, 2015)

Lamb Of God's Chris Adler confirmed as Megadeth's new drummer.

Megadeth confirm Adler as drummer - Metal Hammer


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 9, 2015)

So, anyone going to see Cannibal Corpse in Bangalore this weekend?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> So, anyone going to see Cannibal Corpse in Bangalore this weekend?



WHAAAT! Where? how? when?


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 9, 2015)

You bangaloreans are so lucky. Nobody ever comes to Kolkata. Shitty place


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2015)

Assam is close to your place, there are gigs there all the time.


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah but I am just a student. Parents won't allow me to go to Assam just like that. . Imma go to all sorts of gigs once I get a job


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 9, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> WHAAAT! Where? how? when?



CultFest | The Experiential Music Festival

I would have gone, but air fares are way too high right now.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> You bangaloreans are so lucky. Nobody ever comes to Kolkata. *Shitty place*



NO.  

i guess you never attend dover lane musical fests.


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 10, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> NO.
> 
> i guess you never attend dover lane musical fests.


What are Dover Lane musical fests ? . Btw I was talking in big band terms. Bangalore always gets the big bands like Maiden, Metallica, Lamb of God etc


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2015)

Support your local bands as well. There are a lot of good artists over here as well.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> What are Dover Lane musical fests ? . Btw I was talking in big band terms. Bangalore always gets the big bands like Maiden, Metallica, Lamb of God etc





you sure you live in Kolkata?


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 11, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> you sure you live in Kolkata?


Okay okay no need to be sarcastic  . I looked up Dover Lane musical fest on Wikipedia. Cool . But still doesn't change the fact that we don't get the big bands. And anyways I am not implying the big bands are all there is to music before you bring that up.


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 11, 2015)

So anybody attended Kolkata deathfest this year?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 12, 2015)

Dover lane aint about metal and bands. Its classical.


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 12, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Dover lane aint about metal and bands. Its classical.


I know. Read it there on Wikipedia. I am not into classical that much so didn't know about it.


----------



## snap (May 4, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## nims11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Behold, NEW IRON MAIDEN STUDIO ALBUM â€œTHE BOOK OF SOULSâ€￾


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 21, 2015)

Whuuuuut. Ohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboy


----------



## Desmond (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah. Its coming but I don't think it would be any good. Bruce just recovered from cancer and his voice has not been what it was back in the day.

Hope they do something unique with this album as they do with most of their previous albums.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 25, 2015)

Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## nims11 (Jun 26, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah. Its coming but I don't think it would be any good. Bruce just recovered from cancer and his voice has not been what it was back in the day.
> 
> Hope they do something unique with this album as they do with most of their previous albums.



I think they had already finished with the recording by the time bruce's cancer came up and his treatment started. Anyway, let us hope they are able to maintain their consistency streak.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2015)

Daniel Tompkins leaves Skyharbor: *m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=863004300441208&id=106985189376460

Earlier this month, Anup Sastry left Skyharbor too.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 11, 2015)

Its been a while. What are you guys listening to these days?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 12, 2015)

Found this, I thought it was good.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 12, 2015)

Placed an order for Greatmetal magazine


----------



## nims11 (Jul 13, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Found this, I thought it was good.



I generally dislike these kind of covers. They seem forced and nothing innovative.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 13, 2015)

nims11 said:


> I generally dislike these kind of covers. They seem forced and nothing innovative.



Not really bad.

You cannot guarantee that a cover would sufficiently capture the same experience as the original. It is just someone's vision of what a metal cover of some song would be like. Just like how Children Of Bodom covered Britney Spears' Oops I Did It Again.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 13, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Just like how Children Of Bodom covered Britney Spears' Oops I Did It Again.


Wow!!  this is good.


----------



## snap (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Desmond (Jul 14, 2015)

WTF is that [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]? This is not a polka thread.


----------



## snap (Jul 14, 2015)

"Rock"


----------



## Desmond (Jul 14, 2015)

Then listen to this:

[video]*youtu.be/4Px1W8XnFrw[/video]


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 14, 2015)

I think its not easy to make a metal version of somewhat a happy sounding song like Hotel California.I think they have covered it good with those Jonathan Davis esque whispering vocals and a mix of hard rock kind of chords with palm muted metal sounding guitars,at times.The vocalist could have screamed the whole time but he didn't which is quite unique.I like it


----------



## snap (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Desmond (Jul 14, 2015)

There are more such covers on reddit: *www.reddit.com/r/Metallize


----------



## nims11 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> *I think its not easy to make a metal version of somewhat a happy sounding song like Hotel California*.I think they have covered it good with those Jonathan Davis esque whispering vocals and a mix of hard rock kind of chords with palm muted metal sounding guitars,at times.The vocalist could have screamed the whole time but he didn't which is quite unique.I like it



True. Thats why I suppose there are so many great Iron Maiden covers, where a heavy song is made heavier. The reason I don't like most pop song metal cover is because the song structure is usually forced to fit into some traditional metal song structure which usually renders the cover as an average metal song.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 16, 2015)

Anyone listens to Jason Becker ?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 17, 2015)

Haven't heard much. However saw a documentary about him. He is brilliant. Shame that he is now paralyzed, however he still makes music using a computer controlled by his eyes (I think).


----------



## bikramjitkar (Aug 7, 2015)

Megadeth performing in Shillong and Kolkata on Oct 24th and Nov 1st!!!!

*twitter.com/Megadeth/status/628953691622608896

*twitter.com/Megadeth/status/628952435969683456


----------



## Anorion (Aug 11, 2015)

started listening to slayer
used to avoid because people always made fun of Slayer, so never even tried
instantly liked


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 12, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Megadeth performing in Shillong and Kolkata on Oct 24th and Nov 1st!!!!
> 
> *twitter.com/Megadeth/status/628953691622608896
> 
> *twitter.com/Megadeth/status/628952435969683456



what the actual fvck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

why not pune/mumbai?

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> started listening to slayer
> used to avoid because people always made fun of Slayer, so never even tried
> instantly liked



which is why i always do the opposite of what people ask me to do


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Anorion said:


> started listening to slayer
> used to avoid because people always made fun of Slayer, so never even tried
> instantly liked


People make fun of slayer?? Really?? . I always thought they were a badass band that stayed true to their roots. Not my favorite band though. Still good stuff


----------



## Anorion (Aug 12, 2015)

yeh. Or they were making fun of people who listen to slayer. I can clearly see their influence on some thrash metal bands in Mumbai at least. 
I like their pacing. And lyrics.


----------



## nims11 (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Desmond (Aug 18, 2015)

nims11 said:


>



Finally their new material is out. Cool video, references to some of their previous albums.

- - - Updated - - -



Gen.Libeb said:


>



Isn't August Burns Red metalcore? Good band though.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 18, 2015)

Learning to play Lead on guitar Fear of the Dark by Iron maiden 
Will take video today of my progress


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 18, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Isn't August Burns Red metalcore? Good band though.



I have no idea,  found them this week.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 19, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I have no idea,  found them this week.



You might like this as well then:


----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2015)

New single from Skyharbor: *skyharbor.bandcamp.com/

Featuring a new vocalist and drummer.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 29, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You might like this as well then:



Not bad... Need to find more good stuff from them now.


----------



## nims11 (Aug 31, 2015)

A very high chance Iron Maiden will hit India on 2016 on its another Flight 666 like tour on 2016. India isn't their on their informal description, but if they claim to cover 35 countries including China, I will be super pissed off if they decide to miss India :/

IRON MAIDEN AND THE BOOK OF SOULS GO JUMBO ON MASSIVE 2016 WORLD TOUR


----------



## Desmond (Aug 31, 2015)

If they come to India, I am sure we would hear about it.

I hope they come somewhere close to my place.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Aug 31, 2015)

nims11 said:


> A very high chance Iron Maiden will hit India on 2016 on its another Flight 666 like tour on 2016. India isn't their on their informal description, but if they claim to cover 35 countries including China, I will be super pissed off if they decide to miss India :/
> 
> IRON MAIDEN AND THE BOOK OF SOULS GO JUMBO ON MASSIVE 2016 WORLD TOUR



I read somewhere that Bruce Dickinson is scheduled to give a lecture at some college in Mumbai in November. This show could be earlier than 2016.


----------



## nims11 (Aug 31, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> I read somewhere that Bruce Dickinson is scheduled to give a lecture at some college in Mumbai in November. This show could be earlier than 2016.



He is coming as a speaker for some conference on blogging. Passes cost 12.5k -_-


----------



## Desmond (Aug 31, 2015)

Well, he did get an honorary doctorate. So, that price doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 5, 2015)

While browsing youtube covers, came across this guys channel.. I thought it was awesome. 
Turns out he is the lead guitarist of Judas Priest.    I've never really listened to them much, I guess now I will.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2015)

He probably joined recently. He seems too young to be in Judas Priest.

However, Judas Priest's original guitarist is Glenn Tipton, he is kickass.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 5, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> While browsing youtube covers, came across this guys channel.. I thought it was awesome.
> Turns out he is the lead guitarist of Judas Priest.    I've never really listened to them much, I guess now I will.





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> He probably joined recently. He seems too young to be in Judas Priest.
> 
> However, Judas Priest's original guitarist is Glenn Tipton, he is kickass.



Glenn Tipton is still in Judas Priest. The new guy is Richie Faulkner who replaced KK Downing, but hasn't written any songs yet for them. Tipton and Downing are one of the most legendary guitar duos in metal history. 

Anyone heard the new Maiden album? I've only heard the first disc yet and it's really epic and amazing. Probably their best work since the reunion.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2015)

I am thinking of buying Book Of Souls from Amazon. Its only around 500 bucks.

- - - Updated - - -



bikramjitkar said:


> Glenn Tipton is still in Judas Priest. The new guy is Richie Faulkner who replaced KK Downing, but hasn't written any songs yet for them. Tipton and Downing are one of the most legendary guitar duos in metal history.



Downing and Tipton [strike]are[/strike]were bloody amazing together.


----------



## nims11 (Sep 6, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am thinking of buying Book Of Souls from Amazon. Its only around 500 bucks.



Me too. It is a very good album, better than Final Frontier. And I loved Final Frontier.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 10, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> He probably joined recently. He seems too young to be in Judas Priest.
> 
> However, Judas Priest's original guitarist is Glenn Tipton, he is kickass.



Great Stuff.    I'd put #2 at 1, followed by #4 & #3.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 6, 2015)

One of the best solo's Ive heard. Petrucci is a genius. Melody, shredding, he can do everything.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Nov 2, 2015)

Saw Megadeth last evening at NH7, Kolkata. They were spectacular! Blew my voice out from screaming all the lyrics and sprained my neck from headbanging, so worth it.  Kiko Loureiro is a beast and nailed all the solos and they sound so much better with Chris Adler on the drums. The opening acts, Zygnema and Undying Inc, were also very good although trying a bit too hard to be Pantera.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 2, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Saw Megadeth last evening at NH7, Kolkata. They were spectacular! Blew my voice out from screaming all the lyrics and sprained my neck from headbanging, so worth it.  Kiko Loureiro is a beast and nailed all the solos and they sound so much better with Chris Adler on the drums. The opening acts, Zygnema and Undying Inc, were also very good although trying a bit too hard to be Pantera.



GG My friend.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Nov 5, 2015)

Forgot to mention, I got a set of David Ellefson's old bass strings that his tech was throwing out after the show.  Also, got James Lomenzo's bass pick in 2008 when I last saw them. Funny, considering bass is the one instrument I don't play. Hmmm, maybe I should get a bass guitar now...


----------



## Desmond (Dec 31, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Forgot to mention, I got a set of David Ellefson's old bass strings that his tech was throwing out after the show.  Also, got James Lomenzo's bass pick in 2008 when I last saw them. Funny, considering bass is the one instrument I don't play. Hmmm, maybe I should get a bass guitar now...



Wow. During the Fear Factory show I had attended last year they were throwing out Tshirts, drum sticks and picks. But only those in the center got most of it.

- - - Updated - - -

Another end of an era. Lemmy passes away.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year !


----------



## Desmond (Jan 2, 2016)

It was a somewhat sad New Years since Lemmy died. That too not long after Phil Taylor's death.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah probably no more Motorhead from this year


----------



## Desmond (Jan 5, 2016)

Its surprising he was alive so long considering his alcohol abuse and diet.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 5, 2016)

ow missed the news. While he still lived, they said it was because of the healthy diet and not in spite of it. Liked Hawkwind too.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 5, 2016)

Dude, he used to drink whiskey and eat cheese and steak everyday.


----------



## nims11 (Jan 13, 2016)

Iron Maiden announced tour dates for China at 24th and 26th April. The previous show is at USA on 16th April and next at new zealand on 29th. With an optimistic mindset, I predict they should hit India somewhere around 20th.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 13, 2016)

They go to China and not India? WTH.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 13, 2016)

Bowie died..anyone noticed..not metal though


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 13, 2016)

Started listening to 'Dream Evil'. They are quite good.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 13, 2016)

Nanducob said:


> Bowie died..anyone noticed..not metal though





listening to Blackstar. 
[YOUTUBE]y-JqH1M4Ya8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Jan 13, 2016)

Nanducob said:


> Bowie died..anyone noticed..not metal though


Yeah. Sad. I posted in the whatsapp group and everyone remembered him as the actor who played Tesla in The Prestige.

Edit:

There are even people who believe that Kurt Cobain wrote The Man Who Sold The World.

- - - Updated - - -

Body Count covering Suicidal Tendencies - Institutionalized. One of the funniest covers I've heard :


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 14, 2016)

^^Nice hehehe

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> listening to Blackstar.
> [YOUTUBE]y-JqH1M4Ya8[/YOUTUBE]



Nice album..listened to it on the day he died..


----------



## Desmond (Jan 27, 2016)

Jordan Rudess of Dream Theater's keyboard tab on Synthesia.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 1, 2016)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> They go to China and not India? WTH.



They have now announced japan tour on 20-21 apr, so coming to india during this time won't be possible since after 26th in china, they have show at 29th in new zealand. But I am still hopeful. They had announced that they will be going to 35 countries, they have only released dates for 33 yet. In the somewhere back in time tour, they always went to australia/nz after/before the indian tour. So they might this time as well. Most likely between their tour at australia and south africa (India is geographically well placed as well in this case)


----------



## Desmond (Feb 1, 2016)

I only hope they come somewhere close.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2016)

First single from Deftones new upcoming album, Gore.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Apr 14, 2016)

Another single from the upcoming Deftones album Gore, featuring Jerry Cantrell of Alice In Chains.



Also the official music video of Prayers/Triangles:


----------



## Desmond (Aug 10, 2016)

Guys, Steven Wilson and Skyharbor coming to Pune for NH7 Weekender.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 19, 2016)

New single by Metallica. Looks like they are back in Thrash mode:


----------



## ancientrites (Aug 21, 2016)

Strictly For black metal fans,Thanks

BlackMetalUpdates
 - YouTub


----------



## Desmond (Aug 21, 2016)

Not bad, though I am more into Death Metal. The only Black Metal band I like is Enslaved.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2016)

New Korn singles out


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 18, 2016)

this creeped the fock outta me, not even even scary. 

[YOUTUBE]NiwqRSCWw2g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> this creeped the fock outta me, not even even scary.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NiwqRSCWw2g[/YOUTUBE]


That song is awesome.

The whole album "Roots" is good.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2020)

Bumping this thread after 4 years. I hardly have time to listen or play music these days. Looking for new artists to try.

What I've been listening to recently:
















I had also attended NH7 weekender last year to see Opeth live.

What you guys up to?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 16, 2020)

Okay wait


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 21, 2020)

Give Psycrence a shot if you haven't heard of them.






I've been lumbering the depths of degeneracy though in the past week.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 22, 2020)

Anorion said:


> Okay wait


These are good though some of the audio motifs are not up to my taste. Some of these remind me of the stoner rock band Om.




Extreme Gamer said:


> Give Psycrence a shot if you haven't heard of them.


Now this is more up my alley, I really love these new wave prog rock/metal bands like Polyphia, CHON, Vitalism, Plini, etc.


Extreme Gamer said:


> I've been lumbering the depths of degeneracy though in the past week.


These are degenerate AF. I love it. You can count on Japan to mix disparate themes somehow.

My most favourite Japanese band is the experimental band Boris though.






I really like these experimental bands.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 23, 2020)

I tried to get into Boris years ago but some of their music was a bit...difficult...to listen to. I just couldn't get into them. I prefer my music to be a bit more mainstream/traditional.











More degeneracy:
















Bonus:

DMC - SATSUGAI

M.D. Geist - "Violence of the Flame"

【MACROSS7 OP】SEVENTH MOON full.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 14, 2020)

Krauser sama is DA BEST!!


Also, Bloodywood has had a well deserved meteoric rise to international stage. Check them out. They have introduced many people outside India to our rock scene.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 3, 2021)

New Iron Maiden album out


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 3, 2021)

Desmond said:


> New Iron Maiden album out


You're kidding.

WHAT


----------



## Desmond (Sep 3, 2021)

Lol I didn't know either. Someone posted about this in a Telegram group and I immediately checked Spotify.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 3, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Lol I didn't know either. Someone posted about this in a Telegram group and I immediately checked Spotify.


Man...the music video was out since July 

This album is amazing...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 23, 2022)

Not sure if this counts as metal


----------

